# The 2019 Half Century (50km or 50 mile) a month Challenge



## 13 rider (19 Dec 2018)

THIS THREAD IS FOR RIDE REPORTS ONLY - discussions should take place over in the 2019 chatzone

There were already challenge threads for monthly imperial centuries (100 mile rides) and metric centuries (100 km or 62.14 mile rides). I thought it would be a nice idea to come up with an easier challenge for those who don't have the time, energy or inclination to do the longer rides so @ColinJ created the half century challenge in 2015. It was a success, so by popular request, it will take place again every year from now on

Your challenge is to do at least one half century ride every calendar month of the year. You can arbitrarily choose to do 50 km (31.07 mile) or 50 mile rides in any given month depending on how you feel at the time, what the weather is like, and how much free time you have. If you fail to do one or the other, then your challenge has come to an end and will have to be restarted later. If you start off on one of the century challenges, but fail for some reason, you can always drop down into this challenge and keep on going!

You can start when you like, but (in keeping with the other 2 challenges) a bronze star can be awarded for those who do a half century every month from January to December. (The imperial century riders get a gold star, and the metric century riders get a silver star. These are small graphics which can be displayed in the signature line under your posts.)

If you would like to keep a points tally, award yourself 1 point for a 50 km ride, 2 points for 50 miles, 3 points for 100 km or 4 points for 100 miles, *5 points for 200km**, 6 points for 150 miles***. Obviously one ride can only score one lot of points. (*** Added 25th June 2017*)

I suggest an extra challenge for those of us who want to keep track of points - try and beat your previous best points tally. If this is your first go at the half century challenge, look at how the points are calculated and set yourself a realistic challenge (12 points would be the minimum that you could score if you completed one half century ride per month.)

I hope that this challenge is feasible for most of you. I know that 100+ km can seem an awfully long way for many cyclists, so perhaps 50+ km would be a more approachable challenge.

The imperial century riders use one system for reporting their rides but we have adopted a different one. Each ride merits a brief report in this thread including: Date of ride, distance ridden, route taken, number of points earned (if you are bothering to keep track of them), elevation gain on ride (if you want to track that).

For ride reports after the first one, take a copy of your previous ride report post and put that in a new post with details of your latest ride added after that. [For riders who do a lot of long rides, that could mean reposting a lot of long posts. You might like to just update your ride reports at the end of each month instead?]

Optionally, finish each report post with your accumulated distance, and/or points and/or elevation gain for the year so far. Take a look at THIS PAGE from the 2015 thread and you will get the idea.

Enjoy the challenge!


----------



## The Bystander (1 Jan 2019)

January :
*1st* Walgrave, Old, Foxhall, Harrington, Arthingworth, Kelmarsh, Haselbech, Naseby, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Lamport, Old, home *56.3km* / 1 point


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Jan 2019)

*1st January 2019
51.66 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point
*
Running total:* 1 point
*
Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## steverob (1 Jan 2019)

*1st January: 32.48 miles *- Had to change planned route as an intended road was caked in mud (as were my tyres soon after) and the constant drizzle would have made descending it treacherous. Still got the 50km done via a different way though - https://www.strava.com/activities/2048398315 - 1 point

*Total so far: 1 point* (well, duh!)


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Jan 2019)

*JANUARY
1st*: Sutton Wharf Cafe Ride 36.2 mi/58.26 km *1 Point
https://www.strava.com/activities/2048457551/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1546354280*


----------



## kapelmuur (1 Jan 2019)

1/1 https://www.strava.com/activities/2048188914. 50.5km

1 point!


----------



## StuartG (1 Jan 2019)

*January*
1st: 51.20 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Box Hill-Mickleham and return: 2 points [F]

Total: 2 points
[A] Condor Acciaio [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## aferris2 (1 Jan 2019)

01Jan: 102.45km https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261 3 points

2019 total: 3 points


----------



## Domus (1 Jan 2019)

January 1 Home to Chorlton, group ride inc pub stop in Mobberley, return home from Chorlton 87.4 Kms 2 points


----------



## dickyknees (2 Jan 2019)

*January 
January 2nd - 56.00 kms (34.8 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfigael, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.

Running total:* 1 point*


----------



## The Bystander (3 Jan 2019)

January :
*1st* Walgrave, Old, Foxhall, Harrington, Arthingworth, Kelmarsh, Haselbech, Naseby, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Lamport, Old, home *56.3km* / 1 point
*3rd* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Loddington, Thorpe Malsor, Foxhall, Harrington, Rothwell, Lamport, Old, home *53.2km* / 1 point


----------



## Domus (3 Jan 2019)

January 1 Home to Chorlton, group ride inc pub stop in Mobberley, return home from Chorlton 87.4 Kms 2 points
January 3 Home, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Westhoughton, Farnworth and Home via Bolton 53.57 Kms 1 point

Running total 3 points


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jan 2019)

Jan 3rd 31.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2019)

*Jan 3rd, 51 km, 1 point*
Todmorden, Bacup, Rossendale, Waterfoot, Deerplay, Walk Mill, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Tod, woods in park, Sour Hall, Bacup Rd, Rochdale canal towpath, Tod.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Jan 2019)

Jan 3rd 31.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Jan 5th 31.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Quorn ,Barrow ,Seagrave ,Sileby ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Anstey
Jan 6th 50.1 miles 2 points 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Thrussington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Saxileby ,Willoughby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 3
Points in all challenges 7


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 Jan 2019)

*JANUARY
1st*: Sutton Wharf Cafe Ride 36.2 mi/58.26 km *1 Point
https://www.strava.com/activities/2048457551/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1546354280
5th*: Uttoxeter Bear Cafe Ride Saga CC 56.0 mi/90.12km *2* *Points*
https://www.strava.com/activities/2056976251/shareable_images/map_based?hl=en-US&v=1546692465

Month Total: *3 Points*
Challenge Total: *3 Points*


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Jan 2019)

*1st January 2019
51.66 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*5th January 2019 
50.45 km* - Thorner, Rigton Green, Wothersome, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the very long way round to home - *1 point*

Running total:* 2 point*

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## Eribiste (6 Jan 2019)

6th Jan 2019, another 58km tootle around the roads of Worcs. and Glos. Where _does_ Gloucestershire council actually spend the road repair budget, is it on the twinning association luncheon fund?

https://www.strava.com/activities/2059234580


----------



## C R (6 Jan 2019)

January

6th, loop around Defford, Eckington, The Combertons and back through Pershore, Drakes Broughton and Wadborough. 52.8 km, 1 point.

13th, Bransford, Leigh Sinton, Great Malvern, Wyche Cutting, British Camp and back via Welland, Upton, Kinnersley and Wadborough. 56.8 km, 1 point.

2 points total.


----------



## Lilliburlero (6 Jan 2019)

January 6th - 51.15 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/2059483610 https://www.relive.cc/view/2059483610


----------



## Osprey (6 Jan 2019)

Jan 5th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford ans return. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2056812280


----------



## The Bystander (6 Jan 2019)

January : 2 rides, 2 points
+
*6th* Walgrave, Old, Foxhall, Harrington, Rothwell, Lamport, Scaldwell, Brixworth, Holcot, Sywell, Hardwick, home 
*58.3km* / 1 point

Total 3 rides, 3 points


----------



## Fiona R (6 Jan 2019)

*January 2019 
Cumulative all challenges 13 pts
This challenge 2 pts

Sun 6th 51km 394m* BCG Trundle to Clevedon Home-Backwell-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Belmont Hill-Home *1 pt
Weds 9th **102km 855m *Somerset Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Burrington Coombe-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Congresbury-Backwell-Home* 3 pts
Sat 12th 210km 2250m *GWR Chalke and Cheese 200km Audax 210km 2250m Bristol/Warmley- Rode-Boynton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Wincanton-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Bristol/Warmley* 5 pts
Sun 20th** 60km 740m* Home-Blemont Hill x2-Tickenham-Nailsea-Backwell-Brockley Coombe-Winford-Chew Stoke-West Harptree-Bishop Sutton-Chew Stoke Winford-Home *1pt
Sat 26th 104km 951m* Jack and Grace 100km Audax Bristol/Filton-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Epney-Hardwicke/Gloucester-Stonehouse-Cam-Stnchcombe-Tortworth-Almondsbury/Bristol* 3 pts*


----------



## iandg (6 Jan 2019)

*January

6th Jan: *Dumfries 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2058995407 *1 Point*


----------



## dickyknees (6 Jan 2019)

*January 
January 2nd - 56.00 kms (34.8 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfigael, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*January 2nd - 51.88 kms (32.24 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.


Running total:* 2 points*


----------



## steverob (6 Jan 2019)

*1st January: 32.48 miles *- Had to change planned route as an intended road was caked in mud (as were my tyres soon after) and the constant drizzle would have made descending it treacherous. Still got the 50km done via a different way though - https://www.strava.com/activities/2048398315 - 1 point
*6th January: 34.03 miles *- Cycled down to Denham with intention of taking train back. Delayed by (another) puncture and only made it to the station with thirty seconds to spare! Would have been an hour wait if I'd have missed that train - https://www.strava.com/activities/2060190662 - 1 point

*Total so far: 2 points*


----------



## Houthakker (6 Jan 2019)

*January*
6th - Lytham, Clifton, Roseacre, Elswick, Singleton, Whitehills, Lytham. 31.5 Miles. 1 point
20th - Lytham, Kirkham, Woodplumpton, Bilsborrow, Garstang, Glasson Dock, Pilling, Great Eccleston. Weeton, Lytham. 61 Miles = 2 points
*February*
3rd - Lytham, Blackpool, Fleetwood and return. 53k = 1 point
10th - Lytham, Kirkham, Catforth, inskip, Kirham, Lytham - 51km - 1pt
17th - Preston, Hoghton. Abbey Village, Brinscall, White Coppice, Brindle, Leyland, Longton, Preston - 53km = 1 pt
*March*
10th - Lytham, Weeton, Poulton, Cleveleys, Blackpool, Home 51km 1 pt
*April*
7th Lytham, Preston, Osbaldeston, Ribchester, Longridge, Broughton, Elswick, Lytham 55 miles 2 pts
21st Home, singleton, Presall, Pilling, Great Eccleston, Home - 42 miles 1 pt

Running total 10 points


----------



## lane (6 Jan 2019)

*January*

6th. 74km. Sudbury. 1 point.


----------



## Sbudge (7 Jan 2019)

6th January. 62.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2059950085) - Short Sunday loop, LeeValley, Enfield and Hadley Woods


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Jan 2019)

I wasnt going to. But go on then 

I am only going to post one a month though.

7th January 61km Denmark

https://strava.app.link/qVShBbzeiT

1 point


----------



## Rob and Alison (8 Jan 2019)

January
5th. 58km. With Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey Moor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Caenby, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-next-Newton, W.Rasen, Osgodgby, Claxby, Holton-le-Moor, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
6th. 67km. solo. Caistor, N.K.Moor, N.Kelsey, Howsham, Kettleby, Brigg, Scawby, Messingham, Scotter, Kirton-in-Lindsey, Redbourne, Waddingham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, Moortown, N.K.Moor, Caistor.


----------



## dickyknees (9 Jan 2019)

*January 
January 2nd - 56.00 kms (34.8 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfigael, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*January 6th - 51.88 kms (32.24 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*January 9th - 51.74 kms (32.15 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Dothan, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.

Running total:* 3 points*


----------



## The Bystander (11 Jan 2019)

January : 3 rides, 3 points
+
*11th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Loddington, Thorpe Malsor, Foxhall, Harrington, Rothwell, Lamport, Old, home
*53.2km* / 1 point

Total 4 rides, 4 points


----------



## Jon George (11 Jan 2019)

*January 11th*
Ipswich – Foxhall - Bucklesham – Kirton – Trimleys – Felixstowe – Trimleys – Bucklesham – Foxhall – Levington Marina – Ipswich

*51km
1 Point*


----------



## PatrickPending (11 Jan 2019)

11th January 100.3Km - Blaby - Willoughby Waterlys - Ashby Parva - Gilmorton - South Kilworth - Stanford - Colsd Ashby = Naseby - Cottersbrooke - Creaton - Brixworth (almost) - Cottesbrooke - Hasslebech (loved that climb!) - Naseby - Clipston - Marston Trussel - Thedingworth = Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby - Ashby Parva - Countesthorpe - Blaby 3 points

9 February 102Km - Blaby - Willoughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna - Dunton Bassett -Frolesworth - Claybrooke Parva -Mnks Kirby -Withybrook - Shilton -Brinklow - Easenhall - Pailton - Monks Kirby - Brinklow - Shilton - Pailton - Monks Kirby -Claybrooke Parva - Ullesthorpe - Gilmorton - Ashby Magna - Countersthorpe - Blaby - 3 points

24th March 112Km - Blaby - Wigston - Newton Harcourt - Great Glen - Houghton on the Hill - Ingarsby - Keyham -Beeby -Hungarton -Lowesby -Marefield - Burrough on the Hill -Somerby - Loddington - Alexton -Stockerston - Eyebrook Reservoir - Great Easton -Drayton - Nevill Holt - Medbourne - Slawston - Cranoe - Glooston Goadby - Carlton Curlieu - Kibworth Harcourt - Wistow - Kilby - Foston - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby - 3 points

29th March 104Km - Blaby - Countesthorpe - Peatling Parva - Foston - Kilby - Wistow - Kibworth - Carlton Curlieu - Ilston - Nosely - Goadby - Loddington - Alexston - Stockerston - Eyebrook reservoir - Great Easton - Drayton - Nevill Holt - Medbourne - Welham - Great Bowden - Foxton - Gumley - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby - Wiloughby Waterlys - Countesthorpe - Blaby - 3 points

21st April 108Km - Blaby - Countesthorpe -Willoughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna -Dunton Bassett - Ashby Parva - Leire - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Magna - Withybrok - Hopsford - Shilton -Brinkow - Bretford - Kings Newham - Little Lawford - Easenhall - Pailton - Monks Kirby - up towards Wibtoft back to Mons Kirby - ClaybrookeParva - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Kimcote - Walton - Bruntingthorpe - Peatling Magna - Wiloughny Waterlys - Countesthorpe - Blaby - 3 points

19th May 106Km - Blaby - Countesthorpe -Willoughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna -Dunton Bassett - Ashby Parva - Leire - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Magna - Withybrooke - Hopsford - Shilton -Brinkow - Little Lawford - Easenhall - Bretford - Kings Newham - Little Lawford - Easenhall - Pailton - Mons Kirby - ClaybrookeParva - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Kimcote - Walton - Bruntingthorpe - Peatling Magna - Wiloughby Waterlys - Countesthorpe - Blaby - 3 points

26th May 108Km Blaby - Wistow - Ingarsby- Marefield - stockerston - Eyebrook Reservoir - Hallaton - Wistow - 3 points with friend Martin from uni days!

9th June 168Km Blaby - Wigston - Newton Harcourt - Houghton on the Hill -Ingarsby -Tilton on the Hill - Loddington - Belton - Eyebrooke Reservoir - Stoke Dry - Lyddington - Seaton - Harringworth - Laxton- Blatherwycke - Bulwick - Southwick - Cotterstock - Fotheringhay - Nassington - Yarwell - Nassington - Apethorpe - Kings Cliffe - Blatherwycke - Laxton- Deene - Gretton - Lyddington - Stoke Dry -Great Easton -Medbourne - Nevil Holt - Welham- Great Bowden - Foxton - Gum;ey - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby -Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby...phew - 4 points

21st July 105Km - Blaby - Countesthorpe -Willoughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna -Dunton Bassett - Ashby Parva - Leire - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Magna - Withybrok - Hopsford - Shilton -Brinkow - Cathiron - Easenhall - Brinklow - Caithron - Easenhall (again) - Pailton - Monks Kirby - up towards Wibtoft back to Mons Kirby - ClaybrookeParva - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Kimcote - Walton - Bruntingthorpe - Peatling Magna - Wiloughby Waterlys - Countesthorpe - Blaby - 3 points

2nd August 101Km - Blaby - Willoughby Waterlys - Ashby Parva - Gilmorton - Walcote -South Kilworth - Stanford - Cold Ashby - Naseby - Cottersbrooke - Creaton - Brixworth (almost) - Cottesbrooke - Naseby - Sibertoft - Marston Trussel - Thedingworth - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby - Ashby Parva - Countesthorpe - Blaby 3 points

29th August 55Km - Grand Onion canal towpath ride - Wigston - Kilby - Saddington Tunnel - Foxton - Market Harborough and back - on the hybrid - 1 point

30th August 52Km Wigston - Wiloughby Waterlys - Gilmorton - Kimcote (did that loop 3 times) down to Walcote back up to Kimcote - Peatling Parva - Bruntingthorpe - Peatling Magna - Wiloughby Waterleys - Blaby - 1 point

13th September 100.18Km - Blaby - Willoughby Waterlys - Ashby Parva - Gilmorton - Walcote -South Kilworth - Stanford - Cold Ashby - Guilsborough - - Cottersbrooke - Creaton - Brixworth (almost) - Cottesbrooke - Naseby - Sibertoft - Marston Trussel - Thedingworth - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby - Ashby Parva - Peatling Parva - 200m up the road to Foston to guarantee making the 100 - Countesthorpe - Blaby 3 points

12th October 120Km - Blaby - Willoughby Waterlys - Ashby Parva - Gilmorton - Walcote -South Kilworth - Stanford - Cold Ashby - Naseby - - - Sibertoft - Marston Trussel - East Farndon -Lubenham - Gumley - Laughton - Gumley - Laughton (again) -Mowsley - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby - - Peatling Magna - Bruntingthorpe - Upper Bruntingthorpe - Walton - Kimcote - Gilmorton - Kimcote (again) - Peatling Parva - Ashby Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby 3 points

27th October 64 Km 
Blaby - Countesthorpe -Willoughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna -Dunton Bassett - Ashby Parva - Leire - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Magna - Monks Kirby - ClaybrookeParva - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Peatling Magna - Wiloughby Waterlys - Countesthorpe - Blaby - 1 point

4th November 107Km - Blaby - Wigston - Newton Harcourt - Great Glen - Houghton on the Hill - Ingarsby - Keyham -Beeby -Hungarton -Lowesby -Marefield - Loddington - Alexton -Stockerston - Eyebrook Reservoir - Great Easton -Drayton - Nevill Holt - Medbourne - Slawston - Welham - Great Bowden = Gumley - Laughton - Mowsley = Saddington - Arnesby - Countesthorpe - Blaby - 3 points

7th December 108Km - Blaby - Willoughby Waterlys - Ashby Parva - Ashby Magna - Gilmorton - Walcote -South Kilworth - Stanford - Cold Ashby - Guilsborough - Naseby - Cottersbrooke - Creaton - - Cottesbrooke - Naseby - Sibertoft - Marston Trussel - Thedingworth - Saddington - Arnesby - Peatling - 3 points Parva - Countesthorpe​
Total 46 points yay!


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Jan 2019)

*10th January:- *Home-Chobham-Sunningdale-Cheapside-WGP-Home. *56.2km*


----------



## bruce1530 (12 Jan 2019)

January 12th: Saltcoats-Largs-a little bit further, and then back. 51km


----------



## Saluki (12 Jan 2019)

January
12/01/18 https://www.strava.com/activities/2073801102 Downham - King's Lynn - Watlington - Magdalen - Barroway - Home. 1 pt


----------



## Bazzer (13 Jan 2019)

January
13th Croft, Lowton, Culcheth, Lymm, Mere, High Legh, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 52 kms 1 point


----------



## Jon George (13 Jan 2019)

*January 13th*
Ipswich – Bramford – Flowton – Elmsett – Naughton - Often – Willisham – Needham Market – Claydon - Ipswich 

*51 km (Google Maps)
1 Point

2 Points Total*


----------



## steverob (13 Jan 2019)

*1st January: 32.48 miles *- Had to change planned route as an intended road was caked in mud (as were my tyres soon after) and the constant drizzle would have made descending it treacherous. Still got the 50km done via a different way though - https://www.strava.com/activities/2048398315 - 1 point
*6th January: 34.03 miles *- Cycled down to Denham with intention of taking train back. Delayed by (another) puncture and only made it to the station with thirty seconds to spare! Would have been an hour wait if I'd have missed that train - https://www.strava.com/activities/2060190662 - 1 point
*13th January: 50.09 miles *- Decided to challenge myself by finally tackling the hill that I crashed on in 2017. Admittedly this time I climbed it rather than trying to descend it, but still! Horrible headwind on the way out though, a real struggle at times - https://www.strava.com/activities/2075861270 - 2 points

*Total so far: 4 points*


----------



## Domus (13 Jan 2019)

January 1 Home to Chorlton, group ride inc pub stop in Mobberley, return home from Chorlton 87.4 Kms 2 points
January 3 Home, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Westhoughton, Farnworth and Home via Bolton 53.57 Kms 1 point
January 13 Home, Chorlton Water Park, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Chorlton Water Park and Home. 97.25 Kms 2 points

Running total 5 points


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Jan 2019)

Jan 13th 36.5 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Preston Green, Lowsonford, Beausale, Cubbington, Offchurch, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/2075065303


----------



## Jon George (14 Jan 2019)

*January 14th*
Ipswich – Claydon – Needham Market – Stowmarket – Stowupland – Mickfield – Debenham – Pettaugh – Crowfield – Hemingstone – Ipswich

*62 km (Google Maps)
1 Point

3 Points Total*


----------



## bluenotebob (14 Jan 2019)

January 14th

Plan d'Eau CP in Mauron - cycled down the V3 Voie Verte to la Chapelle Caro, and return

61.55km
1 point


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Jan 2019)

First 100km ride of the year,
Ponders End, into Central London ziggzagging across several bridges, and back to the car.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2075903891

102km = 3 points


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Jan 2019)

My first qualifying ride of 2019:

15 January - 52.88 km / 32.86 miles

Kiveton - Anston - Woodsetts - Gildingwells - Carlton-in-Lindrick - Gateford - Worksop - Rhodesia - Whitwell - Killamarsh - Woodall - Harthill.

Total to date: 1 point


----------



## kapelmuur (15 Jan 2019)

Half way through the month and I've already done as many qualifying rides as I did in the whole of last January.

I guess it's an indication of how mild the weather has been, but it seems that it's about to change.

5/1 https://www.strava.com/activities/2057430699 50.7km
8/1 https://www.strava.com/activities/2063996233 50.7km
11/1 https://www.strava.com/activities/2070791293 53.8km
15/1 https://www.strava.com/activities/2080003651 52.0km

5 points to date.


----------



## StuartG (15 Jan 2019)

*January*
1st: 51.20 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Box Hill-Mickleham and return: 2 points [F]
15th: 52.39 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Outwood-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points [F]

Total: 4 points
[A] Condor Acciaio [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## Domus (17 Jan 2019)

January 1 Home to Chorlton, group ride inc pub stop in Mobberley, return home from Chorlton 87.4 Kms 2 points
January 3 Home, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Westhoughton, Farnworth and Home via Bolton 53.57 Kms 1 point
January 13 Home, Chorlton Water Park, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Chorlton Water Park and Home. 97.25 Kms 2 points
January 17 Home, Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Bolton Home. 50.9 Kms 1 point

Running total 6 points


----------



## Saluki (18 Jan 2019)

January
12/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2073801102 Downham - King's Lynn - Watlington - Magdalen - Barroway - Home. 1 pt
13/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2075006680 Downham, Downham loop twice, Bexwell, home ............ Needed a warm up..
The rest https://www.strava.com/activities/2076036381 Downham - Barroway Drove - Downham 50km together 1 pt

2 Points so far.


----------



## The Bystander (18 Jan 2019)

January : 4 rides, 4 points
+
*18th* Walgrave, Old, Foxhall, Thorpe Underwood, Great Oxenden, *Clipston**, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Mawsley, home
*52.0km* / 1 point
*
** "C" ticked off on the ABC Photo Challenge

Total 5 rides, 5 points


----------



## 13 rider (19 Jan 2019)

Jan 3rd 31.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Jan 5th 31.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Quorn ,Barrow ,Seagrave ,Sileby ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Anstey
Jan 6th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Thrussington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Saxileby ,Willoughby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey
Jan 19th 31.8 miles 1 points
Anstey ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 5
Points in all challenges 12


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jan 2019)

61 km yesterday around the shire, on and off road, on my CX

1 point

Running total 4 points


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jan 2019)

Just over 50km this morning.
1 point 
Total 5 points


----------



## The Bystander (20 Jan 2019)

January : 5 rides, 5 points
+
*20th* Walgrave, Old, Foxhall, Thorpe Underwood, *Desborough**, Rushton, Rothwell, Harrington, Mawsley, home
*51.7km* / 1 point
*
** "D" ticked off on the ABC Photo Challenge

Total 6 rides, 6 points


----------



## gavgav (20 Jan 2019)

20th January (53.3km)
Shrewsbury-Acton Burnell-Longnor-Cardington-Church Preen-Kenley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 Point 

Running Total = 1 Point


----------



## Lilliburlero (20 Jan 2019)

January 6th - 51.15 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/2059483610 https://www.relive.cc/view/2059483610
January 20th 47.10 miles Manual entry https://www.strava.com/activities/2092185494


----------



## Osprey (20 Jan 2019)

Jan 5th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford ans return. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2056812280
Jan 13th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2075812864
Jan 20th. 52km. Llanmorlais, BurryGreen, Rhosilli, Parkmill, Three Crossess, Penclawdd. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2091732752

Total points to date: 3


----------



## Rob and Alison (23 Jan 2019)

January
5th. 58km. *With Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey Moor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Caenby, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-next-Newton, W.Rasen, Osgodgby, Claxby, Holton-le-Moor, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
6th. 67km. solo. Caistor, N.K.Moor, N.Kelsey, Howsham, Kettleby, Brigg, Scawby, Messingham, Scotter, Kirton-in-Lindsey, Redbourne, Waddingham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, Moortown, N.K.Moor, Caistor. 
11th. 58km. *with Stig. route as per Jan 5th.
18th. 58km. solo. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Swallow, Cuxwold, Beelsby, Waltham, Brigsley, Ashby-cum-Fenby, E.Ravendale, Wold Newton, Binbrook, Thoresway, Rothwell, Caistor.
19th. 67km. Tandem. Caistor, Nettleton, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Osgodby, W.Rasen, Toft-next-Newton, Spridlington, Normanby-by-Spital, Glentham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor.
20th. 58km. *with Stig. Caistor, Howsham, Kettleby, Wrawby, Saxby, Horkstow Bridge, Saxby, Ancholme Way, Brigg, Kettleby, Somerby, Searby, N.K.Moor, Caistor.


----------



## Domus (25 Jan 2019)

January 1 Home to Chorlton, group ride inc pub stop in Mobberley, return home from Chorlton 87.4 Kms 2 points
January 3 Home, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Westhoughton, Farnworth and Home via Bolton 53.57 Kms 1 point
January 13 Home, Chorlton Water Park, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Chorlton Water Park and Home. 97.25 Kms 2 points
January 17 Home, Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Bolton Home. 50.9 Kms 1 point
January 25 Ride from Wilmslow around some very nice country lanes plus a circuit of the Airport, to and from Bolton Station 63.87 Kms 1 point

Running total 7 points


----------



## demro (25 Jan 2019)

5th Jan - 51.7km - selston, south normanton, shirland, brackenfield, ogston res, wheatcroft, crich, south wingfield, pentrich, leabrooks, ironville, jacksdale, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2056737648

10th Feb - 67.7km - selston, annesley, blidworth, farnsfield, southwell, fiskerton, bleasby, calverton, linby, newstead, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2137364484

24th Mar - 69km - selston, blidworth, farnsfield, southwell, fiskerton, bleasby, calverton, linby, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2236234638

28th April - 52.1km - Selston, South Normanton, Westhouses, Tibshelf, Morton, Higham, Pentrich, Riddings, Underwood, Bagthorpe, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2324833447


----------



## steverob (26 Jan 2019)

*1st January: 32.48 miles *- Had to change planned route as an intended road was caked in mud (as were my tyres soon after) and the constant drizzle would have made descending it treacherous. Still got the 50km done via a different way though - https://www.strava.com/activities/2048398315 - 1 point
*6th January: 34.03 miles *- Cycled down to Denham with intention of taking train back. Delayed by (another) puncture and only made it to the station with thirty seconds to spare! Would have been an hour wait if I'd have missed that train - https://www.strava.com/activities/2060190662 - 1 point
*13th January: 50.09 miles *- Decided to challenge myself by finally tackling the hill that I crashed on in 2017. Admittedly this time I climbed it rather than trying to descend it, but still! Horrible headwind on the way out though, a real struggle at times - https://www.strava.com/activities/2075861270 - 2 points
*26th January: 31.58 miles *- Did my first batch of eight villages in the ABC Photo thread challenge; a gentle re-introduction after two weeks off the bike. Drizzled pretty much the entire ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/2104297252 - 1 point

*Total so far: 5 points*


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jan 2019)

Jan 3rd 31.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Jan 5th 31.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Quorn ,Barrow ,Seagrave ,Sileby ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Anstey
Jan 6th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Thrussington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Saxileby ,Willoughby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey
Jan 19th 31.8 miles 1 points
Anstey ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Anstey
Jan 25th 50.2 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Groby ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Burton on the Wolds ,Nice Pie ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 7
Points in all challenges 14


----------



## Slick (26 Jan 2019)

January 25th 1 point.
Inchinnan to Dumbarton and back via cycle path Renfrew Arkleston Hurlet Barrhead Neilston Home. 

1st point in the challenge.


----------



## bluenotebob (26 Jan 2019)

January 14th : Plan d'Eau CP in Mauron - cycled down the V3 Voie Verte to la Chapelle Caro, and return. 61.55km 1 point

January 26th: From home to Mauron (on the D2), down the V3 Voie Verte to le Pont des deux Rivieres, then E to Montertelot on the Nantes-to-Brest canal. Return the same way but cut off the V3 at Bois-de-la-Roche and came home cross-country. 64.03km 1 point

Cumulative points: 2


----------



## 13 rider (27 Jan 2019)

Jan 3rd 31.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Jan 5th 31.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Quorn ,Barrow ,Seagrave ,Sileby ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Anstey
Jan 6th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Thrussington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Saxileby ,Willoughby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey
Jan 19th 31.8 miles 1 points
Anstey ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Anstey
Jan 26th 50.2 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Groby ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Burton on the Wolds ,Nice Pie ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Jan 27th 36.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Groby ,Desford ,Earl Shilton ,Salford ,Frolesworth ,Croft ,Thurlaston ,Desford ,Groby ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 8
Points in all challenges 15


----------



## Spinney (27 Jan 2019)

*Jan 27th - 31.5 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Thornbury, Cromhall - *1 point*


----------



## Ice2911 (27 Jan 2019)

1st Jan 50 miles to Reepham
19th January 50 km Acle Loop


----------



## iandg (27 Jan 2019)

*January

6th Jan: *Dumfries 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2058995407 *1 Point
27th Jan *Dumfries 58km https://www.strava.com/activities/2106236192 *1 Point


Total 2 Points*


----------



## Banjo (28 Jan 2019)

January 28th Barry Porthkerry Rhoose St Donats Wick Llantwit Barry 51 kms 1point

febuary13th Barry , Cardiff , Wenvoe, Twyn Yr Odyn ,St Nicholas ,Rhoose Barry 51km 1point

March 5th similar ride to January 52kms 1 point

April 29th .Barry. St Athan Miskin Pendoylan St Brides Wenvoe Barry 54kms 1point.

May 9th Barry St Athan ,Siginstone,Lampha .Wick, St.Donat. Home 53 kms 1point

June 6th Porthkerry Llantwit Wick St Athan Barry 50.5 kms 1 point.

July. Kilmore Quay Bridgetown and various rambling around County Wexford. 46.6 Kms. Blown it for 2019 :-(. O points.

Total 6 Points


----------



## kapelmuur (28 Jan 2019)

If the weather forecast is correct I won't be riding outside again this month, so here are the last of my qualifying rides for January.

We have recently switched from a PC to a Mac and I can't work out how to do links from Strava (yet), so no link to the Strava ride.

21/1 B5569 to Bucklow Hill, High Legh, Tabley, Rostherne. 50.7km

25/ 1 Re-surfaced Chapel Lane, Airport, Morley Green, Tatton Park, Tatton Wall. 50.7km

28/1 Caution! Icy patches. Alderley Edge bypass out and back. 53.1km

Total points to date = 8.


----------



## Jon George (28 Jan 2019)

*January 23rd*
Ipswich – Bramford – Flowton – Elmsett – Naughton – Often – Willisham – Needham Market – Stowmarket – Stowupland – Mickfield – Debenham – Pettaugh – Crowfield – Hemingstone – Ipswich

*84 km (Google Maps)
2 Points

4 Points Total*


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jan 2019)

Just under 40 freezing miles today. 
1 point

Running total 6 points.


----------



## L Q (31 Jan 2019)

Managed a 34 mile ride last Sunday.

Since then I have been loaded with cold

Nice ride out from Market Rasen to Woodhall and left my bike at Woodhall and got a lift back with the missus after walking the hound.

No desire to do a ride today with -4 and freezing fog all day.


----------



## Domus (1 Feb 2019)

January 1 Home to Chorlton, group ride inc pub stop in Mobberley, return home from Chorlton 87.4 Kms 2 points
January 3 Home, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Westhoughton, Farnworth and Home via Bolton 53.57 Kms 1 point
January 13 Home, Chorlton Water Park, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Chorlton Water Park and Home. 97.25 Kms 2 points
January 17 Home, Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Bolton Home. 50.9 Kms 1 point
January 25 Ride from Wilmslow around some very nice country lanes plus a circuit of the Airport, to and from Bolton Station 63.87 Kms 1 point
February 1 Grange, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.1 Kms 1 point

Running total 8 points


----------



## slow scot (1 Feb 2019)

January.

1st. (55kms). Blacktop, Westhill, Kirkton of Skene, Lyne of Skene, Dunecht, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.
4th. (59kms). Deeside line, Drum, Echt, Dunecht, Lyne of Skene, Col de Millbuie, Westhill cycleway, Hazelhead.
5th. (51kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Tillymannoch, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.
6th. (61kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Drumoak, Park bridge, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
9th. (53kms). Deeside line, Drum, Echt, Dunecht estate, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
11th. 55kms). Same as the 9th, plus a visit to the shops.

Total points; 6


----------



## Katherine (1 Feb 2019)

*2019 
January 
20th January* 37 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Lymm, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Feb 2019)

Feb 2nd 31.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington , Thrussington ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Rothley ,Anstey
Feb 3rd 33.3 mile 1 point
Anstey ,Oaks in Charnwood ,Belton ,Isley Walton ,Diesworth ,Shephed ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 9
Points in all challenges 20


----------



## The Bystander (3 Feb 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February :
*3rd* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Loddington, Thorpe Malsor, Foxhall, Harrington, Rothwell, Lamport, Old, home
*53.2km* / 1 point

Total 7 rides, 7 points


----------



## gavgav (3 Feb 2019)

20th January (53.3km)
Shrewsbury-Acton Burnell-Longnor-Cardington-Church Preen-Kenley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 Point

3rd February (54.6km)
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Yockleton-Westbury-Halfway House-Wollaston-Bulthy-Crew Green-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 Point

Running Total = 2 Points


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Feb 2019)

35 MTB miles today. 
1 point, the first in February 

Running total 8 points


----------



## Jon George (6 Feb 2019)

*February 6th*
Ipswich – Claydon – Barham – Henley – Westerfield – Ipswich – Bucklesham – Trimleys – Levington – Nacton - Ipswich

*51 km (Google Maps)
1 Point

5 Points Total*


----------



## The Bystander (6 Feb 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 1 ride, 1 point
+
*6th* Mawsley, Foxhall, Lamport, Scaldwell, Brixworth, Holcot, Sywell, *Ecton**, Cogenhoe, *Earls Barton**, Mears Ashby, Little Harrowden, Orlingbury, home
*55.9km* / 1 point

***"E" ticked off for the ABC Photo Challenge

Total 8 rides, 8 points


----------



## Fiona R (6 Feb 2019)

*February 2019 
Cumulative all challenges 25 pts
This challenge 4 pts

Weds 6th 76km 892m* *NVC to Priddy* Home-Backwell-Brockley Combe-Winford-Chew Stoke-Chewton Mendip-Priddy-Burrington Combe-Wrington-Yatton-Backwell-Home * 1pt

Sat 9th 201km 1492m **DIY 200 Audax Born to be Wild* Home-Bristol-Bath-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersden-Priddy-Cheddar Gorge/Cheddar-Glastonbury-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Congresbury-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home* 5pts

Sat 23rd **208km 2643m* *Efengyl/Gospel Pass 200km Audax* Filton/Bristol-Chepstow-Caerleon-Usk-Bwlch-Llangorse-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenny-Raglan-Chepstow-Almondsbury *5pts*

*Sun 24th **60km 298m** Bath *Home-Bristol-Bristol Bath Railway Path-Warmley-Bath-Bristol Bath Railway Path-Bristol-Long Ashton-Home *1pt*


----------



## Domus (6 Feb 2019)

January 1 Home to Chorlton, group ride inc pub stop in Mobberley, return home from Chorlton 87.4 Kms 2 points
January 3 Home, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Westhoughton, Farnworth and Home via Bolton 53.57 Kms 1 point
January 13 Home, Chorlton Water Park, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Chorlton Water Park and Home. 97.25 Kms 2 points
January 17 Home, Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Bolton Home. 50.9 Kms 1 point
January 25 Ride from Wilmslow around some very nice country lanes plus a circuit of the Airport, to and from Bolton Station 63.87 Kms 1 point
February 1 Grange, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.1 Kms 1 point
February 6 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Hindley, Costa in Leigh then return home via Guided Bus Way 53.6 Kms 1 point

Running total 9 points


----------



## steverob (9 Feb 2019)

*January: *4 rides, 5 points
*9th February: 36.27 miles *- Climbed up Ivinghoe Beacon with a tailwind to add another photo to the alphabet challenge, then cut through Champneys on my way back to try to avoid the worst of the headwind - https://www.strava.com/activities/2134440605 - 1 point

*Total so far: 6 points*


----------



## kapelmuur (9 Feb 2019)

Off the mark for February at last!

9/2. Dunham Park, Comberbatch, Barnton, Little Legh.  50.7km.

9 points to date.


----------



## lane (9 Feb 2019)

*January*
6th. 74km. Sudbury. 1 point.

*February*
9th 51km Costock 1 Point (Derby, Sawley, Kegworth, East Leake, Costock and return via same route)
16th 54km Findern 1 Point (Home, Elevaston, Aston on Trent, Stenson, Findern & return via same route)
23rd Barrow Upon Soar 1point (Home, Sawley, Kegworth, Sutton Bonnington, Normanton on Soar, Barrow on Soar & return via same route)


*Total 4 Points*


----------



## StuartG (9 Feb 2019)

*January*
1st: 51.20 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Box Hill-Mickleham and return: 2 points [F]
15th: 52.39 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Outwood-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points [F]
*February*
9th: 51.78 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Epsom-Bookham-Cobham-Ewell-Banstead-Purley-Sydenham [A]

Total: 6 points
[A] Condor Acciaio [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## C R (10 Feb 2019)

Feb 10th

Wet 53.9 km to Tewkesbury and back via Pershore.

1 point, 3 points total.


----------



## iandg (10 Feb 2019)

*January:*
6th Jan: Dumfries 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2058995407 1 Point
27th Jan: Dumfries 58km https://www.strava.com/activities/2106236192 1 Point
*February:*
10th Feb: Point/Stornoway 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/2136792683 1 Point

*Total* 3 Points


----------



## bruce1530 (10 Feb 2019)

January: 1 trip, 1 point

Feb 10: Saltcoats-Irvine-Symington-Mossblown-Ayr, 57k
Feb 16: saltcoats Kilwinning stewarton whitelee wind farm, eaglesham, Glasgow. 68k
Feb 24: Saltcoats-Largs-Skelmorlie and round some farm roads. 59k


Total: 4


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Feb 2019)

*January 2019 *- 2 points

*10th February 2019
50.99 km *- Thorner, Rigton Green, Wothersome, Wattlesyke, Wetherby, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Wothersome, Compton, Rigton Green, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

Running total:* 3 points*

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## Slick (10 Feb 2019)

Slick said:


> January 25th 1 point.
> Inchinnan to Dumbarton and back via cycle path Renfrew Arkleston Hurlet Barrhead Neilston Home.
> 
> 1st point in the challenge.


Neilston, Newton Mearns, Loganswell, Stewarton, Dunlop, Lugton, home. 1 point.

*Total 2 points. *


----------



## Domus (10 Feb 2019)

January 1 Home to Chorlton, group ride inc pub stop in Mobberley, return home from Chorlton 87.4 Kms 2 points
January 3 Home, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Westhoughton, Farnworth and Home via Bolton 53.57 Kms 1 point
January 13 Home, Chorlton Water Park, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Chorlton Water Park and Home. 97.25 Kms 2 points
January 17 Home, Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Bolton Home. 50.9 Kms 1 point
January 25 Ride from Wilmslow around some very nice country lanes plus a circuit of the Airport, to and from Bolton Station 63.87 Kms 1 point
February 1 Grange, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.1 Kms 1 point
February 6 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Hindley, Costa in Leigh then return home via Guided Bus Way 53.6 Kms 1 point
February 10 Home, Chorlton Water Park then tour of Cheshire lanes around Dunham Massey, return home via Manchester 95.04 Kms 2 points

Running total 11 points


----------



## iandg (11 Feb 2019)

*January:*
6th Jan: Dumfries 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2058995407 1 Point
27th Jan: Dumfries 58km https://www.strava.com/activities/2106236192 1 Point
*February:*
10th Feb: Point/Stornoway 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/2136792683 1 Point
11th Feb: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2139047274 1 Point
*
Total* 4 Points


----------



## cosmicbike (11 Feb 2019)

*10th January:- *Home-Chobham-Sunningdale-Cheapside-WGP-Home. *56.2km*

*2nd February:- *Home-Stroud, Virginia Water, Sunningdale, Englefield Green, Old Windsor (repeat)-Home. *54km*


----------



## dickyknees (11 Feb 2019)

*January 
January 2nd - 56.00 kms (34.8 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfigael, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*January 6th - 51.88 kms (32.24 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*January 9th - 51.74 kms (32.15 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Dothan, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*February 
February 11th - 52.81 kms (32.09 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor X roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, home. 

Running total:* 4 points*


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Feb 2019)

*January: *3 Points

*FEBRUARY

11th: *Markfield*/*Charnwood loop 31.2 mi/50.21km *1* *point*
https://strava.app.link/O7MmlG89dU



Month Total: *1* *Point*
Challenge Total: *4* *Points*


----------



## Osprey (11 Feb 2019)

Jan 5th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford ans return. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2056812280
Jan 13th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2075812864
Jan 20th. 52km. Llanmorlais, BurryGreen, Rhosilli, Parkmill, Three Crossess, Penclawdd. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2091732752
Jan 25th. 115km. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley. Swansea Bay, Baglan, Margam, Nottage, Porthcawl and return. https://www.strava.com/activities/2102485419

Feb 10th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Middleton, Rhosilli and return. https://www.strava.com/activities/2136488424

Total points to date: 7


----------



## Rob and Alison (11 Feb 2019)

January
5th. 58km. *With Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey Moor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Caenby, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-next-Newton, W.Rasen, Osgodgby, Claxby, Holton-le-Moor, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
6th. 67km. solo. Caistor, N.K.Moor, N.Kelsey, Howsham, Kettleby, Brigg, Scawby, Messingham, Scotter, Kirton-in-Lindsey, Redbourne, Waddingham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, Moortown, N.K.Moor, Caistor. 
11th. 58km. *with Stig. route as per Jan 5th.
18th. 58km. solo. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Swallow, Cuxwold, Beelsby, Waltham, Brigsley, Ashby-cum-Fenby, E.Ravendale, Wold Newton, Binbrook, Thoresway, Rothwell, Caistor.
19th. 67km. Tandem. Caistor, Nettleton, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Osgodby, W.Rasen, Toft-next-Newton, Spridlington, Normanby-by-Spital, Glentham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor.
20th. 58km. *with Stig. Caistor, Howsham, Kettleby, Wrawby, Saxby, Horkstow Bridge, Saxby, Ancholme Way, Brigg, Kettleby, Somerby, Searby, N.K.Moor, Caistor. 

February
10th. 51km. Tandem Caistor, Gt.Limber, Grasby Bottoms, Kirmington, Wootton, Burnham, Melston Ross, Bigby, Kettleby, Howsham, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor.
10th. 54km *with Stig. Caistor, N.K.Moor, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Waddingham, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Kingerby, Osgodby, Claxby, Holton-le-Moor, N.K.Moor, Caistor.


----------



## The Bystander (12 Feb 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 2 rides, 2 points
+
*12th* Orlingbury, Great Harrowden, *Finedon**, Cranford, *Grafton Underwood**, *Geddington**, Rushton, Rothwell, *Harrington**, Foxhall, Mawsley, home
*52.3km* / 1 point

***"F", "G" and "H" ticked off for the ABC Photo Challenge

Total 9 rides, 9 points


----------



## StuartG (12 Feb 2019)

*January*
1st: 51.20 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Box Hill-Mickleham and return: 2 points [F]
15th: 52.39 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Outwood-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points [F]
*February*
9th: 51.78 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Epsom-Bookham-Cobham-Ewell-Banstead-Purley-Sydenham [A]
12th: 51.60 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Oxted-Crowhurst-Godstone-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]

Total: 8 points
[A] Condor Acciaio [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## Noodle Legs (13 Feb 2019)

January*: 3* *Points*

*FEBRUARY

11th: *Markfield*/*Charnwood loop 31.2 mi/50.21km *1* *point*
https://strava.app.link/O7MmlG89dU

*13th*: Lutterworth Loop 50.1 mi/80.63km *2* *points
https://strava.app.link/PSWa4cnjhU*



Month Total: *3* *Points*
Challenge Total: *6* *Points*


----------



## bluenotebob (13 Feb 2019)

January 14th : Plan d'Eau CP in Mauron - cycled down the V3 Voie Verte to la Chapelle Caro, and return. 61.55km 1 point

January 26th: From home to Mauron (on the D2), down the V3 Voie Verte to le Pont des deux Rivières, then E to Montertelot on the Nantes-to-Brest canal. Return the same way but cut off the V3 at Bois-de-la-Roche and came home cross-country. 64.03km 1 point

February 13th: Plan d'Eau CP in Mauron - cycled down the V3 Voie Verte to Malestroit, returned to le Pont des deux Rivières on the Nantes-to-Brest towpath, then back to Mauron on the V3 Voie Verte. 82.41km 2 points

Cumulative points: 4


----------



## dickyknees (14 Feb 2019)

*January 
January 2nd - 56.00 kms (34.8 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfigael, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*January 6th - 51.88 kms (32.24 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*January 9th - 51.74 kms (32.15 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Dothan, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*February 
February 11th - 52.81 kms (32.09 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor X roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, home. 
*February 14th - 58.00 kms (36.04 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanrhyddlad, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Dothan, RAF Valley, Valley, home. 

Running total:* 5 points*


----------



## Domus (14 Feb 2019)

January 1 Home to Chorlton, group ride inc pub stop in Mobberley, return home from Chorlton 87.4 Kms 2 points
January 3 Home, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Westhoughton, Farnworth and Home via Bolton 53.57 Kms 1 point
January 13 Home, Chorlton Water Park, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Chorlton Water Park and Home. 97.25 Kms 2 points
January 17 Home, Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Bolton Home. 50.9 Kms 1 point
January 25 Ride from Wilmslow around some very nice country lanes plus a circuit of the Airport, to and from Bolton Station 63.87 Kms 1 point
February 1 Grange, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.1 Kms 1 point
February 6 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Hindley, Costa in Leigh then return home via Guided Bus Way 53.6 Kms 1 point
February 10 Home, Chorlton Water Park then tour of Cheshire lanes around Dunham Massey, return home via Manchester 95.04 Kms 2 points
February 14 Home, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and Home 54.16 Kms 1 point

Running total 12 points


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Feb 2019)

36 miles today.

https://strava.app.link/wga7gQq1iU

1point, the first in February, making 7 in total this year.


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Feb 2019)

*January 2019 *- 2 points

*10th February 2019
50.99 km *- Thorner, Rigton Green, Wothersome, Wattlesyke, Wetherby, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Wothersome, Compton, Rigton Green, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

*16th February 2019
59.09 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Wike, East Keswick, Harewood, Dunkeswick, Kirkby Overblow, Follifoot, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Wattlesyke, Bramham, Wothersome, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*

Running total:* 4 points*

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## Spinney (16 Feb 2019)

*Jan 27th - 31.5 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Thornbury, Cromhall - *1 point*
*Feb 16th - 41.45 miles* - Tytherington, Elberton, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, Damery - *1 point

Total 2 points*


----------



## Domus (16 Feb 2019)

January 1 Home to Chorlton, group ride inc pub stop in Mobberley, return home from Chorlton 87.4 Kms 2 points
January 3 Home, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Westhoughton, Farnworth and Home via Bolton 53.57 Kms 1 point
January 13 Home, Chorlton Water Park, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Chorlton Water Park and Home. 97.25 Kms 2 points
January 17 Home, Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Bolton Home. 50.9 Kms 1 point
January 25 Ride from Wilmslow around some very nice country lanes plus a circuit of the Airport, to and from Bolton Station 63.87 Kms 1 point
February 1 Grange, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.1 Kms 1 point
February 6 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Hindley, Costa in Leigh then return home via Guided Bus Way 53.6 Kms 1 point
February 10 Home, Chorlton Water Park then tour of Cheshire lanes around Dunham Massey, return home via Manchester 95.04 Kms 2 points
February 14 Home, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and Home 54.16 Kms 1 point
February 16 North West Mini Passage Audax 121.89 Kms 3 points

Running total 15 points


----------



## Eribiste (17 Feb 2019)

Just clocked up 60 kms this morning to put one on the board for February. For some reason my antique Edge 200 is not syncing to Strava, so here's the link to Garmin Connect.
https://connect.garmin.com/modern/activity/3391066985


----------



## gavgav (17 Feb 2019)

20th January (53.3km)
Shrewsbury-Acton Burnell-Longnor-Cardington-Church Preen-Kenley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 Point

3rd February (54.6km)
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Yockleton-Westbury-Halfway House-Wollaston-Bulthy-Crew Green-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 Point

17th February (67.8km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Rodington Heath-High Ercall-Osbaston-Rowton-Ellerdine Heath-High Hatton-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Moreton Corbett-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

Running Total = 3 Points


----------



## 13 rider (17 Feb 2019)

Feb 2nd 31.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington , Thrussington ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Rothley ,Anstey
Feb 3rd 33.3 mile 1 point
Anstey ,Oaks in Charnwood ,Belton ,Isley Walton ,Diesworth ,Shephed ,Anstey
Feb 17th 51.2 miles 2 points 
Anstey ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Nice Pie cafe ,Saxileby ,Thrussington ,Cossington ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 11
Points in all challenges 25


----------



## Nomadski (17 Feb 2019)

Bit late posting my 2 rides, but may as well as there is 2 cold months done lol.

*Jan 12th - 32.24 miles* - Droylsden, Daisy Nook, Chadderton, Heaton Park, Manchester CC, Chorlton - *1 point
*
https://www.strava.com/activities/2073550125
*
Feb 13th - 31.39 miles* - Chorlton, Sale, West Timperley, Lymm, Grappenhall, Reverse to Chorlton - *1 point*

https://www.strava.com/activities/2144213157
*
Total 2 points*


----------



## aferris2 (17 Feb 2019)

01Jan: 102.45km https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261 3 points
17Feb: 109.48km https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510 3 points
2019 total: 6 points


----------



## C R (17 Feb 2019)

Feb 17th. Hatfield Bank, Pirton, Croome, Besford, Pershore, Throckmorton, Bishampton, Flyford, Huddington, Phepson, Shernal Green, Oddingley, Tibberton, Worcester Woods, St Peters.

56.4 km, great ride with beautiful weather. 

February 2 points, 4 points overall.


----------



## steverob (17 Feb 2019)

*January: *4 rides, 5 points
*9th February: 36.27 miles *- Climbed up Ivinghoe Beacon with a tailwind to add another photo to the alphabet challenge, then cut through Champneys on my way back to try to avoid the worst of the headwind - https://www.strava.com/activities/2134440605 - 1 point
*17th February: 50.71 miles *- Train down to Seer Green, a couple of laps of Gerrards Cross (took a few wrong turns!), forded a (very) small river, then headed back via Beaconsfield, crossing off a few more ABC road signs en route - https://www.strava.com/activities/2155966611 - 2 points

*Total so far: 8 points*


----------



## Sbudge (17 Feb 2019)

16th February. 51.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2153193248) - Scottish excursion - Helix, Kincardine & Culross


----------



## Saluki (17 Feb 2019)

January
12/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2073801102 Downham - King's Lynn - Watlington - Magdalen - Barroway - Home. 1 pt
13/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2075006680 Downham, Denver loop twice, Bexwell, home ............ Needed a warm up..
The rest https://www.strava.com/activities/2076036381 Downham - Barroway Drove - Downham 50km together 1 pt

February 
17/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2156655649 Downham - some villages back to Downham. 1 point

3 Points so far.


----------



## Domus (18 Feb 2019)

January 1 Home to Chorlton, group ride inc pub stop in Mobberley, return home from Chorlton 87.4 Kms 2 points
January 3 Home, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Westhoughton, Farnworth and Home via Bolton 53.57 Kms 1 point
January 13 Home, Chorlton Water Park, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Chorlton Water Park and Home. 97.25 Kms 2 points
January 17 Home, Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Bolton Home. 50.9 Kms 1 point
January 25 Ride from Wilmslow around some very nice country lanes plus a circuit of the Airport, to and from Bolton Station 63.87 Kms 1 point
February 1 Grange, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.1 Kms 1 point
February 6 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Hindley, Costa in Leigh then return home via Guided Bus Way 53.6 Kms 1 point
February 10 Home, Chorlton Water Park then tour of Cheshire lanes around Dunham Massey, return home via Manchester 95.04 Kms 2 points
February 14 Home, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and Home 54.16 Kms 1 point
February 16 North West Mini Passage Audax 121.89 Kms 3 points
February 18 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via Bolton and Horwich, return via Blundell Arms 56.6 Kms 1 point

Running total 16 points


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Feb 2019)

7th January 61km Denmark
https://strava.app.link/qVShBbzeiT

18th February 53km. Denmark
https://strava.app.link/Bjqb6sYZpU


2 points


----------



## kapelmuur (19 Feb 2019)

Improved weather = more regular rides!
12/2 Tatton Park, Knutsford, Nether Peover, Ollerton, Ashley. 51.8km
15/2. Airport, Marthall, Whipping Stocks and back via Little Warford and Ashley. 53.8km.
16/2. Mobberley to Jodrell Bank circular, no cake stop! 50.8km - this was the day of the great Strava outage, so I've manually uploaded the ride from my Garmin so the usual details are missing.
19/2. Past the airport to the Wizard and return via Mobberley/Ashley. 52.7km.

13 points to date.


----------



## dickyknees (19 Feb 2019)

*January 
January 2nd - 56.00 kms (34.8 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfigael, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*January 6th - 51.88 kms (32.24 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*January 9th - 51.74 kms (32.15 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Dothan, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*February 
February 11th - 52.81 kms (32.09 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor X roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, home. 
*February 14th - 58.00 kms (36.04 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanrhyddlad, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Dothan, RAF Valley, Valley, home. 
*February 19th - 66.36 kms (41.24 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Llanfairyneubwll, RAF Valley, Engedi, Dothan, Soar, Bethel, Llangaffo, Newborough, Malltraeth, Aberffraw, Rhosneigr loop, Llanfihangel yn Nhowyn, RAF Valley, Llanfairyneubwll, home. 

Running total:* 6 points*


----------



## bluenotebob (19 Feb 2019)

January 14th : Plan d'Eau CP in Mauron - cycled down the V3 Voie Verte to la Chapelle Caro, and return. 61.55km 1 point

January 26th: From home to Mauron (on the D2), down the V3 Voie Verte to le Pont des deux Rivières, then E to Montertelot on the Nantes-to-Brest canal. Return the same way but cut off the V3 at Bois-de-la-Roche and came home cross-country. 64.03km 1 point

February 13th: Plan d'Eau CP in Mauron - cycled down the V3 Voie Verte to Malestroit, returned to le Pont des deux Rivières on the Nantes-to-Brest towpath, then back to Mauron on the V3 Voie Verte. 82.41km 2 points

February 19th: Home – Brignac – Ménéac – la Trinité Porhoet – Mohon – St Malo des-Trois-Fontaines – Guilliers – Home 53.68km 1 point

Cumulative points: 5


----------



## iandg (19 Feb 2019)

*January:*
6th Jan: Dumfries 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2058995407 1 Point
27th Jan: Dumfries 58km https://www.strava.com/activities/2106236192 1 Point
*February:*
10th Feb: Point/Stornoway 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/2136792683 1 Point
11th Feb: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2139047274 1 Point
19th Feb Stornoway (Ravenspoint/Callanish 100km) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2160385881 3 points

*Total: *7 Points


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Feb 2019)

Just over 50km today.
Running total : 8 points


----------



## Nomadski (21 Feb 2019)

*Jan 12th - 32.24 miles* - Droylsden, Daisy Nook, Chadderton, Heaton Park, Manchester CC, Chorlton - *1 point*

https://www.strava.com/activities/2073550125
*
Feb 13th - 31.39 miles* - Chorlton, Sale, West Timperley, Lymm, Grappenhall, Reverse to Chorlton - *1 point*

https://www.strava.com/activities/2144213157
*
Feb 21st - 36.33 miles* - Withington, Woodhouse Park, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Chorlton - *1 point
*
https://www.strava.com/activities/2165200518

*Total 3 points*


----------



## Ice2911 (22 Feb 2019)

9th Feb an off road 50 km along Marriotts way and back. 
10th Feb 50 mile loop from Norwich


----------



## 13 rider (23 Feb 2019)

Feb 2nd 31.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington , Thrussington ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Rothley ,Anstey
Feb 3rd 33.3 mile 1 point
Anstey ,Oaks in Charnwood ,Belton ,Isley Walton ,Diesworth ,Shephed ,Anstey
Feb 17th 51.2 miles 2 points 
Anstey ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Nice Pie cafe ,Saxileby ,Thrussington ,Cossington ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey 
Feb 23rd 31.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey 


Points in this challenge 12
Points in all challenges 26


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Feb 2019)

*January 2019 *- 2 points

*10th February 2019
50.99 km *- Thorner, Rigton Green, Wothersome, Wattlesyke, Wetherby, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Wothersome, Compton, Rigton Green, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

*16th February 2019
59.09 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Wike, East Keswick, Harewood, Dunkeswick, Kirkby Overblow, Follifoot, Spofforth, North Deighton, Kirk Deighton, Wetherby, Wattlesyke, Bramham, Wothersome, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*

*23rd February 2019
63.21 km* - Thorner, Rigton Green, Wothersome, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Cawood, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick-in-Elmet, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

Running total:* 5 points*

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## Lilliburlero (23 Feb 2019)

January 6th - 51.15 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/2059483610 https://www.relive.cc/view/2059483610
January 20th 47.10 miles Manual entry https://www.strava.com/activities/2092185494

February 23rd - 51.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2169705880


----------



## Saluki (23 Feb 2019)

January
12/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2073801102 Downham - King's Lynn - Watlington - Magdalen - Barroway - Home. 1 pt
13/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2075006680 Downham, Denver loop twice, Bexwell, home ............ Needed a warm up..
The rest https://www.strava.com/activities/2076036381 Downham - Barroway Drove - Downham 50km together 1 pt

February
17/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2156655649 Downham - some villages back to Downham. 1 point
22/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2169729527 Downham - Oxborough - Fincham - Downham. 1 Point

4 Points so far.


----------



## Lilliburlero (24 Feb 2019)

January 6th - 51.15 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/2059483610 https://www.relive.cc/view/2059483610
January 20th 47.10 miles Manual entry https://www.strava.com/activities/2092185494

February 23rd - 51.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2169705880
February 24th - 56.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2171262666


----------



## 13 rider (24 Feb 2019)

Feb 2nd 31.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington , Thrussington ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Rothley ,Anstey
Feb 3rd 33.3 mile 1 point
Anstey ,Oaks in Charnwood ,Belton ,Isley Walton ,Diesworth ,Shephed ,Anstey
Feb 17th 51.2 miles 2 points 
Anstey ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Nice Pie cafe ,Saxileby ,Thrussington ,Cossington ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey 
Feb 23rd 31.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey 
Feb 24th 62.5 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Gaddesby ,John o Gaunt ,Kirby Bellers ,Loughborough ,Markfield ,Newtown Linford ,Anstey


Points in this challenge 15
Points in all challenges 29


----------



## Spinney (24 Feb 2019)

*Jan 27th - 31.5 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Thornbury, Cromhall - *1 point*
*Feb 16th - 41.45 miles* - Tytherington, Elberton, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, Damery - *1 point
Feb 24th - 32.4 miles* - Hawkesbury Upton, Sopworth, Sherston, Shipton Moyne, Tetbury, Wotton-under-Edge - *1 point*

*Total 3 points*


----------



## dickyknees (24 Feb 2019)

*January 
January 2nd - 56.00 kms (34.8 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfigael, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*January 6th - 51.88 kms (32.24 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*January 9th - 51.74 kms (32.15 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Dothan, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*February 
February 11th - 52.81 kms (32.09 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor X roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, home. 
*February 14th - 58.00 kms (36.04 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanrhyddlad, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Dothan, RAF Valley, Valley, home. 
*February 19th - 66.36 kms (41.24 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Llanfairyneubwll, RAF Valley, Engedi, Dothan, Soar, Bethel, Llangaffo, Newborough, Malltraeth, Aberffraw, Rhosneigr loop, Llanfihangel yn Nhowyn, RAF Valley, Llanfairyneubwll, home. 
*February 24th - 51.94 miles (83.92 kms) 2 points. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Rhosybol, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.

*Running total: 8 points*


----------



## Sbudge (25 Feb 2019)

23rd February. 50.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2169495876) - Aurora's first outing - Wendover, Tring & Chesham


----------



## Bazzer (25 Feb 2019)

January 1 point
February
23rd Lowton, East Lancs to Worsley, Flixton, Urmston, Warburton, Woolston, Fernhead, Houghton Green, Croft. 51kms 1 point


----------



## iandg (25 Feb 2019)

*January:*
6th Jan: Dumfries 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2058995407 1 Point
27th Jan: Dumfries 58km https://www.strava.com/activities/2106236192 1 Point
*February:*
10th Feb: Point/Stornoway 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/2136792683 1 Point
11th Feb: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2139047274 1 Point
19th Feb Stornoway (Ravenspoint/Callanish 100km) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2160385881 3 points
24th Feb Stornoway (Achmore/Callanish loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2172111629 1 Point
*
Total: *8 Points


----------



## 13 rider (26 Feb 2019)

Feb 2nd 31.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington , Thrussington ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Rothley ,Anstey
Feb 3rd 33.3 mile 1 point
Anstey ,Oaks in Charnwood ,Belton ,Isley Walton ,Diesworth ,Shephed ,Anstey
Feb 17th 51.2 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Nice Pie cafe ,Saxileby ,Thrussington ,Cossington ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Feb 23rd 31.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Rothley ,Anstey
Feb 24th 62.5 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Gaddesby ,John o Gaunt ,Kirby Bellers ,Loughborough ,Markfield ,Newtown Linford ,Anstey
Feb 26th 31.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Odestone ,Market Bosworth ,Peckleton ,Desford ,Anstey


Points in this challenge 16
Points in all challenges 34


----------



## dickyknees (26 Feb 2019)

*January 
January 2nd - 56.00 kms (34.8 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfigael, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*January 6th - 51.88 kms (32.24 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*January 9th - 51.74 kms (32.15 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Dothan, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*February 
February 11th - 52.81 kms (32.09 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor X roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, home. 
*February 14th - 58.00 kms (36.04 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanrhyddlad, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Dothan, RAF Valley, Valley, home. 
*February 19th - 66.36 kms (41.24 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Llanfairyneubwll, RAF Valley, Engedi, Dothan, Soar, Bethel, Llangaffo, Newborough, Malltraeth, Aberffraw, Rhosneigr loop, Llanfihangel yn Nhowyn, RAF Valley, Llanfairyneubwll, home. 
*February 24th - 51.94 miles (83.92 kms) 2 points. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Rhosybol, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*February 26th - 54.58 miles (87.8 kms) 2 points. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, RAF Valley, Engedi, Dothan, Soar, Bethel, Lon Cefni, Rhostrewfa, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, Four Mile Bridge, home.

*Running total: 10 points. *


----------



## Nomadski (26 Feb 2019)

*Jan 12th - 32.24 miles* - Droylsden, Daisy Nook, Chadderton, Heaton Park, Manchester CC, Chorlton - *1 point*

https://www.strava.com/activities/2073550125
*
Feb 13th - 31.39 miles* - Chorlton, Sale, West Timperley, Lymm, Grappenhall, Reverse to Chorlton - *1 point*

https://www.strava.com/activities/2144213157
*
Feb 21st - 36.33 miles* - Withington, Woodhouse Park, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Chorlton - *1 point*

https://www.strava.com/activities/2165200518

*Feb 26th - 46.14 miles *- Cheadle, High Lane, Disley, Bollington, Alderley Edge, Gatley, West Didsbury -* 1 point
*
https://www.strava.com/activities/2177304366
*
Total 4 points*


----------



## bluenotebob (26 Feb 2019)

January 14th : Plan d'Eau CP in Mauron - cycled down the V3 Voie Verte to la Chapelle Caro, and return. 61.55km 1 point
January 26th: From home to Mauron (on the D2), down the V3 Voie Verte to le Pont des deux Rivières, then E to Montertelot on the Nantes-to-Brest canal. Return the same way but cut off the V3 at Bois-de-la-Roche and came home cross-country. 64.03km 1 point

February 13th: Plan d'Eau CP in Mauron - cycled down the V3 Voie Verte to Malestroit, returned to le Pont des deux Rivières on the Nantes-to-Brest towpath, then back to Mauron on the V3 Voie Verte. 82.41km 2 points

February 19th: Home – Brignac – Ménéac – la Trinité Porhoet – Mohon – St Malo des-Trois-Fontaines – Guilliers – Home 53.68km 1 point

February 26th: Home – Guilliers – Taupont – Vieux Bourg – la Ville Colliott – Ploermel –Mauron – Home 57.21km 1 point


Cumulative points: 6


----------



## gavgav (26 Feb 2019)

20th January (53.3km)
Shrewsbury-Acton Burnell-Longnor-Cardington-Church Preen-Kenley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 Point

3rd February (54.6km)
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Yockleton-Westbury-Halfway House-Wollaston-Bulthy-Crew Green-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 Point

17th February (67.8km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Rodington Heath-High Ercall-Osbaston-Rowton-Ellerdine Heath-High Hatton-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Moreton Corbett-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

26th February (52.1km)
Grizedale-High Nibthwaite-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Newby Bridge-Graythwaite-Force Forge-Satterthwaite-Grizedale 

1 point

Running Total = 4 Points


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Feb 2019)

*15 January* *- 52.88 km / 32.86 miles* - Anston - Woodsetts - Gildingwells - Carlton-in-Lindrick - Worksop - Rhodesia - Whitwell - Woodall

*27 February* *- 52.38km / 32.55 miles *- Whitwell, *B*arlborough, *C*lowne, *D*uckmanton, *E*ckington, Beighton, Aston-cum-Aughton

*Total to date: 2 points*


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Feb 2019)

Train to Berkhampstead this morning, so I could ride back. 
106km.

3 points
11 in total.


----------



## Slick (28 Feb 2019)

Slick said:


> Neilston, Newton Mearns, Loganswell, Stewarton, Dunlop, Lugton, home. 1 point.
> 
> *Total 2 points. *



Didn't realise that this was my last ride but it was more or less the same despite a couple of wrong turns. 

*Total 3 points.*


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2019)

*Jan 3rd, 51 km*
Todmorden, Bacup, Rossendale, Waterfoot, Deerplay, Walk Mill, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Tod, woods in park, Sour Hall, Bacup Rd, Rochdale canal towpath, Tod.

*Feb 28th, 50 km*
[Singlespeed] Todmorden, A646 to Manchester Rd (Burnley), u-turn and return to Tod, A6033 through Walsden, then Calderbrook and Caldermoor to Littleborough, back to Tod on A6033, circuit of town to clock up exactly my target.


----------



## slow scot (28 Feb 2019)

February.

6th. (50 kms). Deeside line, Drum, Flora's, Echt, Garlogie, Blacktop, shops.
10th. (62 kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Park shop (closed), Flora's, Echt, Dunecht estate, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
11th. (54 kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Flora's, Drum, Deeside line.
13th. (54kms). Deeside line, Drum, Flora's, Echt, Dunecht estate, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
16th. (58kms). Deeside line, Drum, Flora's, Echt, Dunecht estate, Lyne of Skene, Col de Millbuie, Westhill, Cairnie crossroads, Blacktop.
17th. (68kms). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, new castle road, South Deeside, Crathes and Crathes school, Hirn, Flora's, Echt, Dunecht estate, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
20th. (51 kms). Deeside line, Drum, Flora's, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
21st. (53 kms). As yesterday plus Dunecht estate and shops.
23rd. (52 kms). As yesterday minus visit to shops.
24th. 71kms). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Denhead hill, Bridge of Feugh, Banchory, Crathes, Hirn, Drum, Deeside line.
27th. (61 kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Flora's, Park bridge, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.


----------



## Milkfloat (28 Feb 2019)

Jan 13th 36.5 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Preston Green, Lowsonford, Beausale, Cubbington, Offchurch, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/2075065303
Feb 24th 44.8 miles. Warwick, Sherbourne, Loxley, Admington, Erbrington Hill, Illmington, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Warwick. Ran out of storage space on Garmin


----------



## iandg (28 Feb 2019)

*January:*
6th Jan: Dumfries 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2058995407 1 Point
27th Jan: Dumfries 58km https://www.strava.com/activities/2106236192 1 Point
*February:*
10th Feb: Point/Stornoway 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/2136792683 1 Point
11th Feb: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2139047274 1 Point
19th Feb Stornoway (Ravenspoint/Callanish 100km) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2160385881 3 points
24th Feb Stornoway (Achmore/Callanish loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2172111629 1 Point
28th Feb Stornoway (Callanish/Achmore loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2181672984 1 Point
*
Total: *9 Points


----------



## kapelmuur (28 Feb 2019)

Kind of a shock to find it drizzling and chilly today, so no last day of February ride. Here are the remainder of my qualifying rides for the month.

21/2. Pickmere training loop. 51.2km
23/2 From Mobberley, Wizard, Birtles, Lower Withington, Marton, Gawsworth, Henbury. 58.7km
26/2. Bucklow Hill, Wincham, Northwich, Lach Dennis, Knutsford. 56.9km

Total 16 points.


----------



## bluenotebob (28 Feb 2019)

January 14th : Plan d'Eau CP in Mauron - cycled down the V3 Voie Verte to la Chapelle Caro, and return. 61.55km 1 point
January 26th: From home to Mauron (on the D2), down the V3 Voie Verte to le Pont des deux Rivières, then E to Montertelot on the Nantes-to-Brest canal. Return the same way but cut off the V3 at Bois-de-la-Roche and came home cross-country. 64.03km 1 point

February 13th: Plan d'Eau CP in Mauron - cycled down the V3 Voie Verte to Malestroit, returned to le Pont des deux Rivières on the Nantes-to-Brest towpath, then back to Mauron on the V3 Voie Verte. 82.41km 2 points

February 19th: Home – Brignac – Ménéac – la Trinité Porhoet – Mohon – St Malo des-Trois-Fontaines – Guilliers – Home 53.68km 1 point

February 26th: Home – Guilliers – Taupont – Vieux Bourg – la Ville Colliott – Ploermel –Mauron – Home 57.21km 1 point

February 28th: Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Comper – Concoret – Néant-sur-Yvel – Kermagero – Quelneuc – Guilliers – Home 57.95km 1 point

Cumulative points: 7


----------



## Rob and Alison (28 Feb 2019)

January
5th. 58km. *With Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey Moor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Caenby, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-next-Newton, W.Rasen, Osgodgby, Claxby, Holton-le-Moor, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
6th. 67km. solo. Caistor, N.K.Moor, N.Kelsey, Howsham, Kettleby, Brigg, Scawby, Messingham, Scotter, Kirton-in-Lindsey, Redbourne, Waddingham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, Moortown, N.K.Moor, Caistor. 
11th. 58km. *with Stig. route as per Jan 5th.
18th. 58km. solo. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Swallow, Cuxwold, Beelsby, Waltham, Brigsley, Ashby-cum-Fenby, E.Ravendale, Wold Newton, Binbrook, Thoresway, Rothwell, Caistor.
19th. 67km. Tandem. Caistor, Nettleton, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Osgodby, W.Rasen, Toft-next-Newton, Spridlington, Normanby-by-Spital, Glentham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor.
20th. 58km. *with Stig. Caistor, Howsham, Kettleby, Wrawby, Saxby, Horkstow Bridge, Saxby, Ancholme Way, Brigg, Kettleby, Somerby, Searby, N.K.Moor, Caistor. 

February
10th. 51km. Tandem Caistor, Gt.Limber, Grasby Bottoms, Kirmington, Wootton, Burnham, Melston Ross, Bigby, Kettleby, Howsham, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor.
10th. 54km *with Stig. Caistor, N.K.Moor, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Waddingham, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Kingerby, Osgodby, Claxby, Holton-le-Moor, N.K.Moor, Caistor. 
23rd. 65km. solo. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Brocklesby, Ulceby, Wootton, Barton, Horkstow, Middlegate Lane, Melton Ross, Bigby, Somerby, Clixby, Caistor.
24th. 65km. *with Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Spridlington, Newtoft, W.Rasen, Osgodby, Kirby, N.Owersby, Holton-le-Moor, Moortown, Caistor.


----------



## kapelmuur (1 Mar 2019)

On the board for March.

1/3. Chelford. 50.7km

Total 17 points.


----------



## Jon George (2 Mar 2019)

*March 2nd*
Ipswich – Nacton – Levington – Foxhall – Bucklesham – Kirton – Trimleys – Felixstowe – Trimleys (via bridleway) – Kirton – Bucklesham- Ipswich
*50 km (Google Maps)
1 Point

6 Points Total*


----------



## Osprey (2 Mar 2019)

Jan 5th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford ans return. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2056812280
Jan 13th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2075812864
Jan 20th. 52km. Llanmorlais, BurryGreen, Rhosilli, Parkmill, Three Crossess, Penclawdd. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2091732752
Jan 25th. 115km. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley. Swansea Bay, Baglan, Margam, Nottage, Porthcawl and return. https://www.strava.com/activities/2102485419

Feb 10th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Middleton, Rhosilli and return. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2136488424
Feb 17th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Swiss Valley Cynheidre and return. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2156213236
Feb 24th. 101km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2171990602

Mar 02nd. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2185854720

Total points to date: 12


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Mar 2019)

*January 2019 *- 2 points
*February 2019* - 3 points

*2nd March 2019
51.49 km* - Thorner, Rigton Green, Wothersome, Wattlesyke, Wetherby, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Wothersome, Rigton Green, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

Running total:* 6 points*

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Mar 2019)

January*: 3* *Points*
February: *3* *Points*

*MARCH*

*2nd*: Estepona to Marbella and back 42.9 mi/69.04 km *1* *Point
https://strava.app.link/YILX9QzBJU*


Month Total: *1* *Point*
Challenge Total: *7* *Points*


----------



## bluenotebob (2 Mar 2019)

January 14th : Plan d'Eau CP in Mauron - cycled down the V3 Voie Verte to la Chapelle Caro, and return. 61.55km 1 point
January 26th: From home to Mauron (on the D2), down the V3 Voie Verte to le Pont des deux Rivières, then E to Montertelot on the Nantes-to-Brest canal. Return the same way but cut off the V3 at Bois-de-la-Roche and came home cross-country. 64.03km 1 point

February 13th: Plan d'Eau CP in Mauron - cycled down the V3 Voie Verte to Malestroit, returned to le Pont des deux Rivières on the Nantes-to-Brest towpath, then back to Mauron on the V3 Voie Verte. 82.41km 2 points

February 19th: Home – Brignac – Ménéac – la Trinité Porhoet – Mohon – St Malo des-Trois-Fontaines – Guilliers – Home 53.68km 1 point

February 26th: Home – Guilliers – Taupont – Vieux Bourg – la Ville Colliott – Ploermel –Mauron – Home 57.21km 1 point

February 28th: Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Comper – Concoret – Néant-sur-Yvel – Kermagero – Quelneuc – Guilliers – Home 57.95km 1 point

March 2nd: Home – Mauron, then down the V3 Voie Verte to le Pont des deux Rivières, back on the V3 to Loyat, then – Guilliers – Home 60.62km 1 point

Cumulative points: 8


----------



## Rob and Alison (3 Mar 2019)

January
5th. 58km. *With Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey Moor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Caenby, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-next-Newton, W.Rasen, Osgodgby, Claxby, Holton-le-Moor, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
6th. 67km. solo. Caistor, N.K.Moor, N.Kelsey, Howsham, Kettleby, Brigg, Scawby, Messingham, Scotter, Kirton-in-Lindsey, Redbourne, Waddingham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, Moortown, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
11th. 58km. *with Stig. route as per Jan 5th.
18th. 58km. solo. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Swallow, Cuxwold, Beelsby, Waltham, Brigsley, Ashby-cum-Fenby, E.Ravendale, Wold Newton, Binbrook, Thoresway, Rothwell, Caistor.
19th. 67km. Tandem. Caistor, Nettleton, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Osgodby, W.Rasen, Toft-next-Newton, Spridlington, Normanby-by-Spital, Glentham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor.
20th. 58km. *with Stig. Caistor, Howsham, Kettleby, Wrawby, Saxby, Horkstow Bridge, Saxby, Ancholme Way, Brigg, Kettleby, Somerby, Searby, N.K.Moor, Caistor.

February
10th. 51km. Tandem Caistor, Gt.Limber, Grasby Bottoms, Kirmington, Wootton, Burnham, Melston Ross, Bigby, Kettleby, Howsham, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor.
10th. 54km *with Stig. Caistor, N.K.Moor, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Waddingham, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Kingerby, Osgodby, Claxby, Holton-le-Moor, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
23rd. 65km. solo. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Brocklesby, Ulceby, Wootton, Barton, Horkstow, Middlegate Lane, Melton Ross, Bigby, Somerby, Clixby, Caistor.
24th. 65km. *with Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Spridlington, Newtoft, W.Rasen, Osgodby, Kirby, N.Owersby, Holton-le-Moor, Moortown, Caistor.

March.
2nd. 55km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32123772 . on Tandem.


----------



## Bazzer (4 Mar 2019)

January 1 point
February 1 point
March
3rd Houghton Green, Woolston, Latchford, Appleton, Mere, Broomedge, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft. 51kms 1 point


----------



## 13 rider (4 Mar 2019)

Mar 4th 32.1 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey loop

Points in this challenge 17
Points in all challenges 38


----------



## Fiona R (5 Mar 2019)

*March 2019 
Cumulative all challenges 38 pts
This challenge 6 pts

Mon 4th 51km 799m Tour de Skiddaw mtb *Mungrisdale-Hesket Newmarket/Caldbeck-Orthwaite-Bassenthwaite-Threlkeld-Scales-Mungrisdale *1pt
Sat 9th 205km 3134m **GWR Wells Mells and a little Broader 200km audax*
Bristol/Whitchurch-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourhead-Wincanton-Sherbourne-Yeovil Junction-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Mells-Radstock-Woollard-Bristol/Whitchurch *5pts
Sun 17th 78km 913m BCG to Bristol and airport solo loop to Clevedon *Home-Belmont Hill-Clifton Suspension Bridge/Downs-Sea Mills-Ashton Court/Long Ashton-Winford-Brockley Combe-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Portbury-Belmont Hill-Home *1pt
Sat 23rd 107km 1105m Burrington Sweets Cheddar Chew *Home-Nailsea-Yatton-Burrington Combe-Wookey-Westhay-wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-West Harptree-Chew Stoke-Home* 3pts
Sun 24th 102km 744m BCG Chepstow to Clevedon *Home-Bristol/Portway-Halen-Olveston-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Severn Beach-Avonmouth Bridge-Pill-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home* 3pts*


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Mar 2019)

50 mile loop, today.
2 points. 
Cumulative total: 13


----------



## Saluki (5 Mar 2019)

January
12/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2073801102 Downham - King's Lynn - Watlington - Magdalen - Barroway - Home. 1 pt
13/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2075006680 Downham, Denver loop twice, Bexwell, home ............ Needed a warm up..
The rest https://www.strava.com/activities/2076036381 Downham - Barroway Drove - Downham 50km together 1 pt

February
17/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2156655649 Downham - some villages back to Downham. 1 point
22/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2169729527 Downham - Oxborough - Fincham - Downham. 1 Point

March
05/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2192652744 Cantley - Acle - S. Walsham, Little Plumstead, Brundall, Cantley
(Had to get back to cottage as didn't want to leave my dog)
The rest: https://www.strava.com/activities/2192952007 Cantley - Hassingham, S.Burlingham, Cantley - 52km total, 1 pt

5 Points so far.


----------



## The Bystander (8 Mar 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 3 rides, 3 points
+
*22nd* Kettering, Loddington, Harrington, Thorpe Underwood, Kelmarsh, Naseby, Haselbech, Maidwell, Draughton, Mawsley, home
*52.1km*
March :
*8th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Thorpe Malsor. Loddington, Harrington, Rothwell, Foxhall, Mawsley, home
*51.3 km*

Total 11 rides, 11 points


----------



## bluenotebob (8 Mar 2019)

January 14th : Plan d'Eau CP in Mauron - cycled down the V3 Voie Verte to la Chapelle Caro, and return. 61.55km 1 point
January 26th: From home to Mauron (on the D2), down the V3 Voie Verte to le Pont des deux Rivières, then E to Montertelot on the Nantes-to-Brest canal. Return the same way but cut off the V3 at Bois-de-la-Roche and came home cross-country. 64.03km 1 point

February 13th: Plan d'Eau CP in Mauron - cycled down the V3 Voie Verte to Malestroit, returned to le Pont des deux Rivières on the Nantes-to-Brest towpath, then back to Mauron on the V3 Voie Verte. 82.41km 2 points
February 19th: Home – Brignac – Ménéac – la Trinité Porhoet – Mohon – St Malo des-Trois-Fontaines – Guilliers – Home 53.68km 1 point
February 26th: Home – Guilliers – Taupont – Vieux Bourg – la Ville Colliott – Ploermel –Mauron – Home 57.21km 1 point
February 28th: Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Comper – Concoret – Néant-sur-Yvel – Kermagero – Quelneuc – Guilliers – Home 57.95km 1 point

March 2nd: Home – Mauron, then down the V3 Voie Verte to le Pont des deux Rivières, back on the V3 to Loyat, then – Guilliers – Home 60.62km 1 point

March 8th: Home – Mauron, then down the V3 Voie Verte to le Pont des deux Rivières, along the Nantes-to-Brest canal to Josselin, then – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Guilliers – Home 74.21 km

Cumulative points: 9


----------



## aferris2 (9 Mar 2019)

01Jan: 102.45km https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261 3 points
17Feb: 109.48km https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510 3 points

09 Mar: 56.06 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2201016970 1 point
2019 total: 7 points


----------



## steverob (9 Mar 2019)

*January: *4 rides, 5 points
*February: *2 rides, 3 points
*9th March: 32.66 miles *- Direct ride to the LBS with a tailwind in order to get a part fitted, then a meandering route home accompanied by very gusty head and cross winds - https://www.strava.com/activities/2201837654 and https://www.strava.com/activities/2201838570 - 1 point

*Total so far: 9 points*


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Mar 2019)

7th January 61km Denmark
https://strava.app.link/qVShBbzeiT

18th February 53km. Denmark
https://strava.app.link/Bjqb6sYZp

10th March, 51km, Denmark
https://strava.app.link/oNu5PvGJWU

3 points


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Mar 2019)

Jan 13th 36.5 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Preston Green, Lowsonford, Beausale, Cubbington, Offchurch, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/2075065303
Feb 24th 44.8 miles. Warwick, Sherbourne, Loxley, Admington, Erbrington Hill, Illmington, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Warwick. Ran out of storage space on Garmin 
March 10th 42.8 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Bidford on Avon, Welford on Avon, Stratford upon Avon, Loxley, Charlcote, Wellesbourne, Newbold Pacey, Barford, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2203389258


----------



## Sbudge (11 Mar 2019)

9th March. 51.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2201727684) - Wind and hills - Dunsmore, Cadsden, Whiteleaf, Pink, Smalldean, Speen, Cobblers, Leather & Hale


----------



## Saluki (11 Mar 2019)

January
12/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2073801102 Downham - King's Lynn - Watlington - Magdalen - Barroway - Home. 1 pt
13/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2075006680 Downham, Denver loop twice, Bexwell, home ............ Needed a warm up..
The rest https://www.strava.com/activities/2076036381 Downham - Barroway Drove - Downham 50km together 1 pt

February
17/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2156655649 Downham - some villages back to Downham. 1 point
22/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2169729527 Downham - Oxborough - Fincham - Downham. 1 Point

March
05/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2192652744 Cantley - Acle - S. Walsham, Little Plumstead, Brundall, Cantley
(Had to get back to cottage as didn't want to leave my dog)
The rest: https://www.strava.com/activities/2192952007 Cantley - Hassingham, S.Burlingham, Cantley - 52km total, 1 pt
11/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2206164534 Downham, King’s Lynn (the scenic route), Watlington, Wimbotsham, home. 1pt

6 Points so far.


----------



## Katherine (11 Mar 2019)

*2019 
January 
20th January* 37 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Lymm, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.

*2019 
February
10th February* 42 miles 1 point. Swinton, Patricroft, Irlam, Warburton, Rush Green, Stathum, Grappenhall, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Glazebury, Astley, Ellenbrook.
*17th February* 43 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Lowton, Earlestown, Newton-le-Willows, Winwick, Croft, Culcheth, Astley, Ellenbrook.

*2019 
March
3rd March* 45 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Rush Green, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Patricroft, Monton, Walkden.

*Total Points *4


----------



## iandg (15 Mar 2019)

*January:*
6th Jan: Dumfries 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2058995407 1 Point
27th Jan: Dumfries 58km https://www.strava.com/activities/2106236192 1 Point
*February:*
10th Feb: Point/Stornoway 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/2136792683 1 Point
11th Feb: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2139047274 1 Point
19th Feb: Stornoway (Ravenspoint/Callanish 100km) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2160385881 3 points
24th Feb: Stornoway (Achmore/Callanish loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2172111629 1 Point
28th Feb: Stornoway (Callanish/Achmore loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2181672984 1 Point
*March:*
15th Mar: Dumfries (Johnstonebridge out and back) 55km https://www.strava.com/activities/2215351703 1 Point

*Total: *10 Points


----------



## C R (17 Mar 2019)

March challenge in this morning, out to Eckington, round Bredon Hill and back via Pershore. 54.46 km. 1 point.

January 2 points

February 2 points

5 points total


----------



## Nomadski (17 Mar 2019)

*Jan 12th - 32.24 miles* - Droylsden, Daisy Nook, Chadderton, Heaton Park, Manchester CC, Chorlton - *1 point*

https://www.strava.com/activities/2073550125
*
Feb 13th - 31.39 miles* - Chorlton, Sale, West Timperley, Lymm, Grappenhall, Reverse to Chorlton - *1 point*

https://www.strava.com/activities/2144213157
*
Feb 21st - 36.33 miles* - Withington, Woodhouse Park, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Chorlton - *1 point*

https://www.strava.com/activities/2165200518

*Feb 26th - 46.14 miles *- Cheadle, High Lane, Disley, Bollington, Alderley Edge, Gatley, West Didsbury -* 1 point*

https://www.strava.com/activities/2177304366

*March 5th - 36.55 miles* - Guargacho, Golf Del Sur, El Medano, San Isidro, Buzanada, Guaza - *1 point*

https://www.strava.com/activities/2192782920

*March 11th - 31.76 miles* - Las Galletas, Los Christianos, La Camella, Aldea Blanca, Guargacho - *1 point*

https://www.strava.com/activities/2207171209

*March 13th - 32.28 miles* - Vilaflor, La Sombrera, Parador de Las Canadas del Teide, Mt. Teide Cable Car Station, Vilaflor - *1 point*

https://www.strava.com/activities/2210921412
*
Total 7 points*


----------



## steverob (17 Mar 2019)

*January: *4 rides, 5 points
*February: *2 rides, 3 points
*9th March: 32.66 miles *- Direct ride to the LBS with a tailwind in order to get a part fitted, then a meandering route home accompanied by very gusty head and cross winds - https://www.strava.com/activities/2201837654 and https://www.strava.com/activities/2201838570 - 1 point
*17th March: 50.14 miles *- Another four villages for the ABC challenge, but also two hailstorms, the second one of which was rather intense and forced me to take shelter in a hedge for five minutes - https://www.strava.com/activities/2220147917 - 2 points

*Total so far: 11 points*


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Mar 2019)

104km today, for my March Fondo.

https://strava.app.link/TS4fgDPG8U

2 points.
15 points Cumulative total

Edit: 3 points
Cumulative total 16

Thanks for the reminder @13 rider


----------



## Eribiste (17 Mar 2019)

Quite a nice morning for a ride out, so here's a qualifying effort for March.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2220949113


----------



## Sbudge (18 Mar 2019)

17th March. 61.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2219741660) - Sun, rain, wind & hail - Wendover, Princes Risborough, Ford, Wendover


----------



## lane (18 Mar 2019)

*January*
6th. 74km. Sudbury. 1 point.

*February*
9th 51km Costock 1 Point (Derby, Sawley, Kegworth, East Leake, Costock and return via same route)
16th 54km Findern 1 Point (Home, Elevaston, Aston on Trent, Stenson, Findern & return via same route)
23rd 63km Barrow Upon Soar 1point (Home, Sawley, Kegworth, Sutton Bonnington, Normanton on Soar, Barrow on Soar & return via same route)

*March*
17th 50km Findern 1 Point (Home, Elevaston, Aston on Trent, Stenson, Findern & return via same route)
24th 69km Dale Abbey 1 point
30th 52km Wilson 1 point


*Total 7 Points*


----------



## Saluki (18 Mar 2019)

January
12/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2073801102 Downham - King's Lynn - Watlington - Magdalen - Barroway - Home. 1 pt
13/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2075006680 Downham, Denver loop twice, Bexwell, home ............ Needed a warm up..
The rest https://www.strava.com/activities/2076036381 Downham - Barroway Drove - Downham 50km together 1 pt

February
17/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2156655649 Downham - some villages back to Downham. 1 point
22/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2169729527 Downham - Oxborough - Fincham - Downham. 1 Point

March
05/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2192652744 Cantley - Acle - S. Walsham, Little Plumstead, Brundall, Cantley
(Had to get back to cottage as didn't want to leave my dog)
The rest: https://www.strava.com/activities/2192952007 Cantley - Hassingham, S.Burlingham, Cantley - 52km total, 1 pt
11/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2206164534 Downham, King’s Lynn (the scenic route), Watlington, Wimbotsham, home. 1pt
17/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2218841172 Denver, Bexwell loop, followed by

https://www.strava.com/activities/2220714462 New loop on the 29ers. Downham, Magdalen, Barroway and home. 
7 Points so far.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Mar 2019)

*15 January* *- 52.88 km / 32.86 miles* - Anston - Woodsetts - Gildingwells - Carlton-in-Lindrick - Worksop - Rhodesia - Whitwell - Woodall

*27 February* *- 52.38km / 32.55 miles *- Whitwell, *B*arlborough, *C*lowne, *D*uckmanton, *E*ckington, Beighton, Aston-cum-Aughton

*18 March - 52.1km / 32.37 miles *- Trans Pennine Trail from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with a short detour around the lake at Pools Brook Country Park.

*Total to date: 3 points*


----------



## bluenotebob (19 Mar 2019)

January 14th : Plan d'Eau CP in Mauron - cycled down the V3 Voie Verte to la Chapelle Caro, and return. 61.55km 1 point
January 26th: From home to Mauron (on the D2), down the V3 Voie Verte to le Pont des deux Rivières, then E to Montertelot on the Nantes-to-Brest canal. Return the same way but cut off the V3 at Bois-de-la-Roche and came home cross-country. 64.03km 1 point

February 13th: Plan d'Eau CP in Mauron - cycled down the V3 Voie Verte to Malestroit, returned to le Pont des deux Rivières on the Nantes-to-Brest towpath, then back to Mauron on the V3 Voie Verte. 82.41km 2 points
February 19th: Home – Brignac – Ménéac – la Trinité Porhoet – Mohon – St Malo des-Trois-Fontaines – Guilliers – Home 53.68km 1 point
February 26th: Home – Guilliers – Taupont – Vieux Bourg – la Ville Colliott – Ploermel –Mauron – Home 57.21km 1 point
February 28th: Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Comper – Concoret – Néant-sur-Yvel – Kermagero – Quelneuc – Guilliers – Home 57.95km 1 point

March 2nd: Home – Mauron, then down the V3 Voie Verte to le Pont des deux Rivières, back on the V3 to Loyat, then – Guilliers – Home 60.62km 1 point

March 8th: Home – Mauron, then down the V3 Voie Verte to le Pont des deux Rivières, along the Nantes-to-Brest canal to Josselin, then – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Guilliers – Home 74.21 km 1 point

March 19th: Home – Guilliers – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Helléan – la Taude – la Ville Réhel – Ploermel – Mauron – Home 62.04km 1 point

Cumulative points: 10


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Mar 2019)

*10th January:- *Home-Chobham-Sunningdale-Cheapside-WGP-Home. *56.2km*

*2nd February:- *Home-Stroud, Virginia Water, Sunningdale, Englefield Green, Old Windsor (repeat)-Home. *54km*

*8th March:- *Home-Chobham-Sunningdale-Ascot-WGP-Home *54.5km*


----------



## The Bystander (20 Mar 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 4 rides, 4 points
March : 1 ride, 1 point 
+
*20th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Foxhall, Harrington, Kelmarsh, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Lamport, Old, Mawsley, home
*54.9 km*

Total 12 rides, 12 points


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Mar 2019)

A 50km ride this morning.
https://strava.app.link/TSnVFptjdV

1 point
Accumulated: 17 points


----------



## Nomadski (20 Mar 2019)

*Jan 12th - 32.24 miles* - Droylsden, Daisy Nook, Chadderton, Heaton Park, Manchester CC, Chorlton - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2073550125
*
Feb 13th - 31.39 miles* - Chorlton, Sale, West Timperley, Lymm, Grappenhall, Reverse to Chorlton - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2144213157
*Feb 21st - 36.33 miles* - Withington, Woodhouse Park, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Chorlton - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2165200518
*Feb 26th - 46.14 miles *- Cheadle, High Lane, Disley, Bollington, Alderley Edge, Gatley, West Didsbury -* 1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2177304366

*March 5th - 36.55 miles* - Guargacho, Golf Del Sur, El Medano, San Isidro, Buzanada, Guaza - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2192782920
*March 11th - 31.76 miles* - Las Galletas, Los Christianos, La Camella, Aldea Blanca, Guargacho - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2207171209
*March 13th - 32.28 miles* - Vilaflor, La Sombrera, Parador de Las Canadas del Teide, Mt. Teide Cable Car Station, Vilaflor - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2210921412

*March 20th - 31.60 miles* - Bridgewater Canal, Altrincham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Didsbury, Chorlton - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2227428562
*
Total 8 points*


----------



## tallliman (22 Mar 2019)

January (1)
26th January: https://www.strava.com/activities/2104151162 32.07miles

February (3)
17th February: https://www.strava.com/activities/2155471022 41.79 miles
23rd February: https://www.strava.com/activities/2169393707 50.12 miles

March (7)
2nd March: https://www.strava.com/activities/2186191709 68.86 miles
17th March: https://www.strava.com/activities/2220275507 100 miles

Total 11 points


----------



## Lilliburlero (23 Mar 2019)

January 6th - 51.15 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/2059483610 https://www.relive.cc/view/2059483610
January 20th 47.10 miles Manual entry https://www.strava.com/activities/2092185494

February 23rd - 51.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2169705880
February 24th - 56.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2171262666

March 17th - 51.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2219132843


----------



## 13 rider (23 Mar 2019)

Mar 4th 32.1 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey loop
Mar 23rd 50.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Nice Pie ,Barrow ,Swithland ,Cropston ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 19
Points in all challenges 40


----------



## Saluki (23 Mar 2019)

January
12/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2073801102 Downham - King's Lynn - Watlington - Magdalen - Barroway - Home. 1 pt
13/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2075006680 Downham, Denver loop twice, Bexwell, home ............ Needed a warm up..
The rest https://www.strava.com/activities/2076036381 Downham - Barroway Drove - Downham 50km together 1 pt

February
17/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2156655649 Downham - some villages back to Downham. 1 point
22/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2169729527 Downham - Oxborough - Fincham - Downham. 1 Point

March
05/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2192652744 Cantley - Acle - S. Walsham, Little Plumstead, Brundall, Cantley
(Had to get back to cottage as didn't want to leave my dog)
The rest: https://www.strava.com/activities/2192952007 Cantley - Hassingham, S.Burlingham, Cantley - 52km total, 1 pt
11/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2206164534 Downham, King’s Lynn (the scenic route), Watlington, Wimbotsham, home. 1pt
17/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2218841172 Denver, Bexwell loop, followed by

https://www.strava.com/activities/2220714462 New loop on the 29ers. Downham, Magdalen, Barroway and home.
23/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2234182403 Downham, Marshland loop plus Bexwell loop, Downham. 1 point. 
8 Points so far.


----------



## steverob (23 Mar 2019)

*January: *4 rides, 5 points
*February: *2 rides, 3 points
*9th March: 32.66 miles *- Direct ride to the LBS with a tailwind in order to get a part fitted, then a meandering route home accompanied by very gusty head and cross winds - https://www.strava.com/activities/2201837654 and https://www.strava.com/activities/2201838570 - 1 point
*17th March: 50.14 miles *- Another four villages for the ABC challenge, but also two hailstorms, the second one of which was rather intense and forced me to take shelter in a hedge for five minutes - https://www.strava.com/activities/2220147917 - 2 points
*23rd March: 65.61 miles *- First 100km ride of the year, plus first ever ascent of Kop Hill, one of the toughest climbs in the Chilterns. Was paced/pulled up it by @Sbudge which certainly helped! - https://www.strava.com/activities/2234541454 - 3 points

*Total so far: 14 points*


----------



## bruce1530 (23 Mar 2019)

January: 1 trip, 1 point
February: 3 trips, 3 points

Mar 23: Saltcoats-Kilwinning-Irvine-Troon-Prestwick Airport, and back by roughly the same route. 53k
Mar 30. Saltcoats-Largs-Skelmorlie and back. Windy. 51k
Mar 31: Saltcoats-irvine-troon-prestwick-ayr-heads of ayr-alloway and back by train. 61k

Total: 7


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Mar 2019)

7th January 61km Denmark
https://strava.app.link/qVShBbzeiT

18th February 53km. Denmark
https://strava.app.link/Bjqb6sYZp

10th March, 51km, Denmark
https://strava.app.link/oNu5PvGJWU

23rd March, 101km. Denmark
https://strava.app.link/WILbePxnjV


6 points


----------



## iandg (24 Mar 2019)

*January:*
6th Jan: Dumfries 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2058995407 1 Point
27th Jan: Dumfries 58km https://www.strava.com/activities/2106236192 1 Point
*February:*
10th Feb: Point/Stornoway 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/2136792683 1 Point
11th Feb: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2139047274 1 Point
19th Feb: Stornoway (Ravenspoint/Callanish 100km) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2160385881 3 points
24th Feb: Stornoway (Achmore/Callanish loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2172111629 1 Point
28th Feb: Stornoway (Callanish/Achmore loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2181672984 1 Point
*March:*
15th Mar: Dumfries (Johnstonebridge out and back) 55km https://www.strava.com/activities/2215351703 1 Point
23rd Mar: Stornoway (Leurbost,Callanish/Carloway loop) 65km https://www.strava.com/activities/2234160914 1 Point

*Total: *11 Points


----------



## challe (24 Mar 2019)

My first 50km this year (56km). Nice weather +11c and sunny. Quite windy.


----------



## Lilliburlero (24 Mar 2019)

January 6th - 51.15 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/2059483610 https://www.relive.cc/view/2059483610
January 20th 47.10 miles Manual entry https://www.strava.com/activities/2092185494

February 23rd - 51.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2169705880
February 24th - 56.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2171262666

March 17th - 51.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2219132843
March 24th - 61.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2236715478


----------



## The Bystander (24 Mar 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 4 rides, 4 points
March : 2 rides, 2 points 
+
*24th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Thorpe Malsor, Loddington, Foxhall, Harrington, Rothwell, Lamport, Old, home
*53.1 km*

Total 13 rides, 13 points


----------



## 13 rider (24 Mar 2019)

Mar 4th 32.1 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey loop
Mar 23rd 50.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Nice Pie ,Barrow ,Swithland ,Cropston ,Anstey 
Mar 24th 50.8 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Markfield ,Odestone ,Snarestone ,Austrey ,Wilson ,Cadeby ,Kirby Mallory ,Desford ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 21
Points in all challenges 42


----------



## Spinney (25 Mar 2019)

*Jan 27th - 31.5 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Thornbury, Cromhall - *1 point*
*
Feb
16th - 41.45 miles* - Tytherington, Elberton, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, Damery - *1 point
24th - 32.4 miles* - Hawkesbury Upton, Sopworth, Sherston, Shipton Moyne, Tetbury, Wotton-under-Edge - *1 point*

*March
25th - 50.4 miles* - Stinchcombe, Gloucester (outskirts), Frampton, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Damery - *2 points*

*Total 5 points*


----------



## iandg (26 Mar 2019)

January:
6th Jan: Dumfries 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2058995407 1 Point
27th Jan: Dumfries 58km https://www.strava.com/activities/2106236192 1 Point
February:
10th Feb: Point/Stornoway 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/2136792683 1 Point
11th Feb: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2139047274 1 Point
19th Feb: Stornoway (Ravenspoint/Callanish 100km) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2160385881 3 points
24th Feb: Stornoway (Achmore/Callanish loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2172111629 1 Point
28th Feb: Stornoway (Callanish/Achmore loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2181672984 1 Point
March:
15th Mar: Dumfries (Johnstonebridge out and back) 55km https://www.strava.com/activities/2215351703 1 Point
23rd Mar: Stornoway (Leurbost,Callanish/Carloway loop) 65km https://www.strava.com/activities/2234160914 1 Point
25th Mar: Stornoway (Ness and back) 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/2240367097 3 Points

Total 14 points


----------



## Domus (26 Mar 2019)

January 1 Home to Chorlton, group ride inc pub stop in Mobberley, return home from Chorlton 87.4 Kms 2 points
January 3 Home, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Westhoughton, Farnworth and Home via Bolton 53.57 Kms 1 point
January 13 Home, Chorlton Water Park, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Chorlton Water Park and Home. 97.25 Kms 2 points
January 17 Home, Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Bolton Home. 50.9 Kms 1 point
January 25 Ride from Wilmslow around some very nice country lanes plus a circuit of the Airport, to and from Bolton Station 63.87 Kms 1 point
February 1 Grange, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.1 Kms 1 point
February 6 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Hindley, Costa in Leigh then return home via Guided Bus Way 53.6 Kms 1 point
February 10 Home, Chorlton Water Park then tour of Cheshire lanes around Dunham Massey, return home via Manchester 95.04 Kms 2 points
February 14 Home, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and Home 54.16 Kms 1 point
February 16 North West Mini Passage Audax 121.89 Kms 3 points
February 18 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via Bolton and Horwich, return via Blundell Arms 56.6 Kms 1 point
March 26 Flatish ride to Frederick's in Chorley via Farnworth and Adlington, return home via Horwich and Bolton 54.56 Kms 1 point

Running total 17 points


----------



## dickyknees (26 Mar 2019)

*January 
January 2nd - 56.00 kms (34.8 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfigael, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*January 6th - 51.88 kms (32.24 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*January 9th - 51.74 kms (32.15 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Dothan, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*February 
February 11th - 52.81 kms (32.09 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor X roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, home. 
*February 14th - 58.00 kms (36.04 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanrhyddlad, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Dothan, RAF Valley, Valley, home. 
*February 19th - 66.36 kms (41.24 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Llanfairyneubwll, RAF Valley, Engedi, Dothan, Soar, Bethel, Llangaffo, Newborough, Malltraeth, Aberffraw, Rhosneigr loop, Llanfihangel yn Nhowyn, RAF Valley, Llanfairyneubwll, home. 
*February 24th - 51.94 miles (83.92 kms) 2 points. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Rhosybol, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*February 26th - 54.58 miles (87.8 kms) 2 points. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, RAF Valley, Engedi, Dothan, Soar, Bethel, Lon Cefni, Rhostrewfa, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, Four Mile Bridge, home.
*March
March 26th - 58.91 kms (36.61 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llynnon Mill, Llantrisant, Trefor X roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, home. 

*Running total: 11 points.*


----------



## StuartG (26 Mar 2019)

*January*
1st: 51.20 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Box Hill-Mickleham and return: 2 points [F]
15th: 52.39 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Outwood-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points [F]
*February*
9th: 51.78 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Epsom-Bookham-Cobham-Ewell-Banstead-Purley-Sydenham [A]
12th: 51.60 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Oxted-Crowhurst-Godstone-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
*March*
26th: 52.40 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Shoreham-Lullingstone & back [A]

Total: 10 points
[A] Condor Acciaio [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## aferris2 (27 Mar 2019)

01Jan: 102.45km https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261 3 points
17Feb: 109.48km https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510 3 points

09 Mar: 56.06 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2201016970 1 point
27 Mar: 55.56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2244582902 1 point
2019 total: 8 points


----------



## Ice2911 (28 Mar 2019)

23rd March 52 miles on a fully loaded touring bike from home in Norwich, to my friends house 3 miles not recorded, then 49 miles from Norwich to Dunwich Heath campsite and a very chilly night under canvas.

24 th March my ride for the 50 km challenge ( 42 miles) was a fully loaded return trip from Dunwich via Beccles to Norwich into the wind all the way. Character building


----------



## bluenotebob (28 Mar 2019)

January - 2 rides, 2 points 

February - 4 rides, 5 points

March 2nd: Home – Mauron, then down the V3 Voie Verte to le Pont des deux Rivières, back on the V3 to Loyat, then – Guilliers – Home 60.62km 1 point

March 8th: Home – Mauron, then down the V3 Voie Verte to le Pont des deux Rivières, along the Nantes-to-Brest canal to Josselin, then – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Guilliers – Home 74.21 km 1 point

March 19th: Home – Guilliers – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Helléan – la Taude – la Ville Réhel – Ploermel – Mauron – Home 62.04km 1 point

March 28th: Home – Guilliers – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Helléan – Vieux Bourg – la Ville Réhel – Ploermel – Mauron – Home 61.04km 1 point

Cumulative points: 11


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Mar 2019)

*15 January* *- 52.88 km / 32.86 miles* - Anston - Woodsetts - Gildingwells - Carlton-in-Lindrick - Worksop - Rhodesia - Whitwell - Woodall

*27 February* *- 52.38km / 32.55 miles *- Whitwell, *B*arlborough, *C*lowne, *D*uckmanton, *E*ckington, Beighton, Aston-cum-Aughton

*18 March - 52.1km / 32.37 miles *- Trans Pennine Trail from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with a short detour around the lake at Pools Brook Country Park.

*28* *March - 58.6 km / 36.41 miles *- TPT to Tapton Lock into Chesterfield to Holmesbrook Valley Park through smaller parks, past the railway station and return to Tapton Lock then make way home. 

*Total to date: 4 points*


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Mar 2019)

January*: 3* *Points*
February: *3* *Points*

*MARCH*

*2nd*: Estepona to Marbella and back 42.9 mi/69.04 km *1* *Point
https://strava.app.link/YILX9QzBJU*

*29th*: Coalville, Hathern, Stanford on Soar, Barrow upon Soar, Beacon Hill and back 33mi/53.17km *1* *Point*
https://strava.app.link/e8NWESJ6rV

Month Total: *2* *Points*
Challenge Total: *8* *Points*


----------



## aferris2 (29 Mar 2019)

01Jan: 102.45km https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261 3 points
17Feb: 109.48km https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510 3 points

09 Mar: 56.06 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2201016970 1 point
27 Mar: 55.56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2244582902 1 point
29 Mar: 51.86 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2249217582 1 point
2019 total: 9 points


----------



## kapelmuur (29 Mar 2019)

I've finished for this month, off to Flanders tomorrow where I hope to post a 50km for April.

5/3 26th Feb ride the reverse way around. 57.1km
19/3. High Legh, Pickmere, Tabley. 54.1km
21/3. Airport, Morley Green, Alderley Edge bypass, Mobberley. 51.8km
23/3. Start at Mobberley, Wizard, Henbury, Gawsworth, Marton, Marthall. 53.5km
26/5. Pickmere training loop. 51.8km
28/ Pickmere circuit from High Legh. 60km

23 points year to date.


----------



## Lilliburlero (29 Mar 2019)

January 6th - 51.15 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/2059483610 https://www.relive.cc/view/2059483610
January 20th 47.10 miles Manual entry https://www.strava.com/activities/2092185494

February 23rd - 51.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2169705880
February 24th - 56.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2171262666

March 17th - 51.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2219132843
March 24th - 61.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2236715478
March 29th - 51.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2249423905


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2019)

*Jan 3rd, 51 km*
Todmorden, Bacup, Rossendale, Waterfoot, Deerplay, Walk Mill, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Tod, woods in park, Sour Hall, Bacup Rd, Rochdale canal towpath, Tod.

*Feb 28th, 50 km*
[Singlespeed] Todmorden, A646 to Manchester Rd (Burnley), u-turn and return to Tod, A6033 through Walsden, then Calderbrook and Caldermoor to Littleborough, back to Tod on A6033, circuit of town to clock up exactly my target.

*Mar 29th, 50 km*
Todmorden, Mankinholes, Shade, Walsden, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Portsmouth, Holme Chapel, Overtown, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Widdop Gate, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod.


----------



## Slick (29 Mar 2019)

Slick said:


> Didn't realise that this was my last ride but it was more or less the same despite a couple of wrong turns.
> 
> *Total 3 points.*



Inchinnan to Dumbarton and back via cycle path Renfrew Arkleston Hurlet Barrhead Neilston Home.

*Total 4 points. *


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Mar 2019)

*January 2019 *- 2 points
*February 2019* - 3 points

*2nd March 2019
51.49 km* - Thorner, Rigton Green, Wothersome, Wattlesyke, Wetherby, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Wothersome, Rigton Green, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

*30th March 2019 
50.59 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Wothersome, Rigton Green, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point *

Running total:* 7 points*

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## Noodle Legs (30 Mar 2019)

January*: 3* *Points*
February: *3* *Points*

*MARCH*

*2nd*: Estepona to Marbella and back 42.9 mi/69.04 km *1* *Point
https://strava.app.link/YILX9QzBJU*

*29th*: Coalville, Hathern, Stanford on Soar, Barrow upon Soar, Beacon Hill and back 33mi/53.17km *1* *Point*
https://strava.app.link/e8NWESJ6rV

*30th*: Coalville, Measham, Swadlincote, Coleorton and back
36.84mi/59.29km *1* *Point
https://strava.app.link/YTc2dhpLtV*

Month Total: *3* *Points*
Challenge Total: *9* *Points*


----------



## 13 rider (30 Mar 2019)

Mar 4th 32.1 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey loop
Mar 23rd 50.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Nice Pie ,Barrow ,Swithland ,Cropston ,Anstey 
Mar 24th 50.8 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Markfield ,Odestone ,Snarestone ,Austrey ,Wilson ,Cadeby ,Kirby Mallory ,Desford ,Anstey 
Mar 30th 33 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Copt Oak ,Thornton ,Newton Heath ,Peckleton ,Desford ,Anstey ,Thurcaston loop to make 50 km 

Points in this challenge 22
Points in all challenges 43


----------



## gavgav (30 Mar 2019)

20th January (53.3km)
Shrewsbury-Acton Burnell-Longnor-Cardington-Church Preen-Kenley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 Point

3rd February (54.6km)
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Yockleton-Westbury-Halfway House-Wollaston-Bulthy-Crew Green-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 Point

17th February (67.8km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Rodington Heath-High Ercall-Osbaston-Rowton-Ellerdine Heath-High Hatton-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Moreton Corbett-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

26th February (52.1km)
Grizedale-High Nibthwaite-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Newby Bridge-Graythwaite-Force Forge-Satterthwaite-Grizedale 

1 point 

30th March (53.4km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point

Running Total = 5 Points


----------



## steverob (30 Mar 2019)

*January: *4 rides, 5 points
*February: *2 rides, 3 points
*9th March: 32.66 miles *- Direct ride to the LBS with a tailwind in order to get a part fitted, then a meandering route home accompanied by very gusty head and cross winds - https://www.strava.com/activities/2201837654 and https://www.strava.com/activities/2201838570 - 1 point
*17th March: 50.14 miles *- Another four villages for the ABC challenge, but also two hailstorms, the second one of which was rather intense and forced me to take shelter in a hedge for five minutes - https://www.strava.com/activities/2220147917 - 2 points
*23rd March: 65.61 miles *- First 100km ride of the year, plus first ever ascent of Kop Hill, one of the toughest climbs in the Chilterns. Was paced/pulled up it by @Sbudge which certainly helped! - https://www.strava.com/activities/2234541454 - 3 points
*30th March: 53.03 miles *- Figure of eight loop taking me out to the edge of Milton Keynes to gain the letters R through W for the village sign challenge. First ride of the year in shorts and a lot faster than usual too - https://www.strava.com/activities/2252338683 - 2 points

*Total so far: 16 points*


----------



## Saluki (30 Mar 2019)

January
12/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2073801102 Downham - King's Lynn - Watlington - Magdalen - Barroway - Home. 1 pt
13/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2075006680 Downham, Denver loop twice, Bexwell, home ............ Needed a warm up..
The rest https://www.strava.com/activities/2076036381 Downham - Barroway Drove - Downham 50km together 1 pt

February
17/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2156655649 Downham - some villages back to Downham. 1 point
22/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2169729527 Downham - Oxborough - Fincham - Downham. 1 Point

March
05/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2192652744 Cantley - Acle - S. Walsham, Little Plumstead, Brundall, Cantley
(Had to get back to cottage as didn't want to leave my dog)
The rest: https://www.strava.com/activities/2192952007 Cantley - Hassingham, S.Burlingham, Cantley - 52km total, 1 pt
11/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2206164534 Downham, King’s Lynn (the scenic route), Watlington, Wimbotsham, home. 1pt
17/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2218841172 Denver, Bexwell loop, followed by
https://www.strava.com/activities/2220714462 New loop on the 29ers. Downham, Magdalen, Barroway and home.
23/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2234182403 Downham, Marshland loop plus Bexwell loop, Downham. 1 point.
30/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2252476330 King’s Lynn to Swaffham 43 miles with KLBUG the drove home to my roadie and bike buddy for https://www.strava.com/activities/2252775952. 9 more miles. 52 for the day. 2 points
10 Points so far. Feeling chuffed.


----------



## Rob and Alison (30 Mar 2019)

January
5th. 58km. *With Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey Moor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Caenby, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-next-Newton, W.Rasen, Osgodgby, Claxby, Holton-le-Moor, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
6th. 67km. solo. Caistor, N.K.Moor, N.Kelsey, Howsham, Kettleby, Brigg, Scawby, Messingham, Scotter, Kirton-in-Lindsey, Redbourne, Waddingham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, Moortown, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
11th. 58km. *with Stig. route as per Jan 5th.
18th. 58km. solo. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Swallow, Cuxwold, Beelsby, Waltham, Brigsley, Ashby-cum-Fenby, E.Ravendale, Wold Newton, Binbrook, Thoresway, Rothwell, Caistor.
19th. 67km. Tandem. Caistor, Nettleton, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Osgodby, W.Rasen, Toft-next-Newton, Spridlington, Normanby-by-Spital, Glentham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor.
20th. 58km. *with Stig. Caistor, Howsham, Kettleby, Wrawby, Saxby, Horkstow Bridge, Saxby, Ancholme Way, Brigg, Kettleby, Somerby, Searby, N.K.Moor, Caistor.

February
10th. 51km. Tandem Caistor, Gt.Limber, Grasby Bottoms, Kirmington, Wootton, Burnham, Melston Ross, Bigby, Kettleby, Howsham, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor.
10th. 54km *with Stig. Caistor, N.K.Moor, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Waddingham, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Kingerby, Osgodby, Claxby, Holton-le-Moor, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
23rd. 65km. solo. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Brocklesby, Ulceby, Wootton, Barton, Horkstow, Middlegate Lane, Melton Ross, Bigby, Somerby, Clixby, Caistor.
24th. 65km. *with Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Spridlington, Newtoft, W.Rasen, Osgodby, Kirby, N.Owersby, Holton-le-Moor, Moortown, Caistor.

March.
2nd. 55km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32123772 . on Tandem.
29th. 67km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32946996? *with Stig.
30th. 67km.View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32991499? solo


----------



## bluenotebob (31 Mar 2019)

January - 2 rides, 2 points

February - 4 rides, 5 points

March 2nd: Home – Mauron, then down the V3 Voie Verte to le Pont des deux Rivières, back on the V3 to Loyat, then – Guilliers – Home 60.62km 1 point

March 8th: Home – Mauron, then down the V3 Voie Verte to le Pont des deux Rivières, along the Nantes-to-Brest canal to Josselin, then – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Guilliers – Home 74.21 km 1 point

March 19th: Home – Guilliers – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Helléan – la Taude – la Ville Réhel – Ploermel – Mauron – Home 62.04km 1 point

March 28th: Home – Guilliers – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Helléan – Vieux Bourg – la Ville Réhel – Ploermel – Mauron – Home 61.04km 1 point

March 30th: Home – Pont Ruelland – Trémorel – St Méen-le-Grand – Muel – St Malon-sur-Mel – Paimpont – Mauron – le Bois-de-la-Roche – Home 81.52km 2 points


Cumulative points: 13


----------



## C R (31 Mar 2019)

31st of March

Croome - Pershore - Throckmorton - Flyford - Huddington - Phepson - Dunhamstead - Tibberton - Worcester Country Park

56.13 km, 1 point

Jan 2 points
Feb 2 points
Mar 2 points

6 points total.


----------



## 13 rider (31 Mar 2019)

Mar 4th 32.1 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey loop
Mar 23rd 50.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Nice Pie ,Barrow ,Swithland ,Cropston ,Anstey 
Mar 24th 50.8 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Markfield ,Odestone ,Snarestone ,Austrey ,Wilson ,Cadeby ,Kirby Mallory ,Desford ,Anstey 
Mar 30th 33 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Copt Oak ,Thornton ,Newton Heath ,Peckleton ,Desford ,Anstey ,Thurcaston loop to make 50 km 
Mar 31st 50.1 miles 2 points 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Wartnaby ,Burton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Swithland ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 24
Points in all challenges 45


----------



## Lilliburlero (31 Mar 2019)

January 6th - 51.15 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/2059483610 https://www.relive.cc/view/2059483610
January 20th 47.10 miles Manual entry https://www.strava.com/activities/2092185494

February 23rd - 51.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2169705880
February 24th - 56.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2171262666

March 17th - 51.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2219132843
March 24th - 61.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2236715478
March 29th - 51.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2249423905
March 31st - 72.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2254141252


----------



## iandg (31 Mar 2019)

*January:*
6th Jan: Dumfries 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2058995407 1 Point
27th Jan: Dumfries 58km https://www.strava.com/activities/2106236192 1 Point

*February:*
10th Feb: Point/Stornoway 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/2136792683 1 Point
11th Feb: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2139047274 1 Point
19th Feb: Stornoway (Ravenspoint/Callanish 100km) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2160385881 3 points
24th Feb: Stornoway (Achmore/Callanish loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2172111629 1 Point
28th Feb: Stornoway (Callanish/Achmore loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2181672984 1 Point

*March:*
15th Mar: Dumfries (Johnstonebridge out and back) 55km https://www.strava.com/activities/2215351703 1 Point
23rd Mar: Stornoway (Leurbost/Callanish/Carloway loop) 65km https://www.strava.com/activities/2234160914 1 Point
25th Mar: Stornoway (Ness and back) 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/2240367097 3 Points
31st Mar: Stornoway (Callanish/Achmore loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2254800082 1 Point

*Total* 15 points


----------



## slow scot (31 Mar 2019)

March.
(1st). 52kms. Deeside line, Drum, Flora's, Echt, Dunecht estate, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
(2nd). 52kms. Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Tillymannoch, Echt, Flora's, Park bridge, South Deeside, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
(3rd). 60kms. Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, New castle road, South Deeside, Crathes, Hirn, Flora's, Drum, Deeside line.
(11th). 75kms. Deeside line, Drum, Hirn, Hill of Brathens, Banchory, Denhead hill, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
(18th). 58kms. Blacktop, Garlogie, Flora's, Echt, Dunecht estate, Lyne of Skene, Col de Millbuie, Mason Lodge, Blacktop.
(20th). 79kms. Deeside line, Mill Inn, Storybook Glen road, Sustrans route to Stonhaven, ditto to Dunnotar Castle, Fetteresso, Auchenblae road, back road to Slug road, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
(23rd). 81kms. Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Garrol hill, Feughside, Banchory, Hill of Brathens, Hirn, Flora's, Garlogie, Blacktop, lap of houses for the two points.
(27th). 61kms. Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge, Flora's, Echt, Dunecht estate, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop, the Coop.
(28th). 66kms). Blacktop, Cainie cross roads, Westhill, Auchronie, Col de Millbuie, Lyne of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Flora's, Park bridge, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
(30th). 66kms. Same as 28th but in reverse.
(31st). 58kms. Deeside line, Drum, SSCPA for a new cat for Chas, Flora's, Echt, Dunecht estate, Lyne of Skene, Col de Millbuie, Auchronie, Westhill, Cairnie crossroads, Blacktop.
NB. Cat to be picked up later......if anyone was wondering.

Total Points: 29.


----------



## Slick (31 Mar 2019)

Slick said:


> Inchinnan to Dumbarton and back via cycle path Renfrew Arkleston Hurlet Barrhead Neilston Home.
> 
> *Total 4 points. *



Neilston, Newton Mearns, Loganswell, Stewarton, Dunlop, Lugton, home. 1 point.
*Total 5 points. *


----------



## dickyknees (1 Apr 2019)

*January 
January 2nd - 56.00 kms (34.8 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfigael, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*January 6th - 51.88 kms (32.24 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*January 9th - 51.74 kms (32.15 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Dothan, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*February 
February 11th - 52.81 kms (32.09 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor X roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, home. 
*February 14th - 58.00 kms (36.04 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanrhyddlad, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Dothan, RAF Valley, Valley, home. 
*February 19th - 66.36 kms (41.24 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Llanfairyneubwll, RAF Valley, Engedi, Dothan, Soar, Bethel, Llangaffo, Newborough, Malltraeth, Aberffraw, Rhosneigr loop, Llanfihangel yn Nhowyn, RAF Valley, Llanfairyneubwll, home. 
*February 24th - 51.94 miles (83.92 kms) 2 points. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Rhosybol, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*February 26th - 54.58 miles (87.8 kms) 2 points. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, RAF Valley, Engedi, Dothan, Soar, Bethel, Lon Cefni, Rhostrewfa, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, Four Mile Bridge, home.
*March
March 26th - 58.91 kms (36.61 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llynnon Mill, Llantrisant, Trefor X roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, home. 
*April 
April 1st - 65.62 kms (40.78 miles) 1point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llynnon Mill, Llantrisant, Trefor X roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Valley, home. 

*Running total: 12 points.*


----------



## Saluki (1 Apr 2019)

January
12/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2073801102 Downham - King's Lynn - Watlington - Magdalen - Barroway - Home. 1 pt
13/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2075006680 Downham, Denver loop twice, Bexwell, home ............ Needed a warm up..
The rest https://www.strava.com/activities/2076036381 Downham - Barroway Drove - Downham 50km together 1 pt

February
17/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2156655649 Downham - some villages back to Downham. 1 point
22/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2169729527 Downham - Oxborough - Fincham - Downham. 1 Point

March
05/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2192652744 Cantley - Acle - S. Walsham, Little Plumstead, Brundall, Cantley
(Had to get back to cottage as didn't want to leave my dog)
The rest: https://www.strava.com/activities/2192952007 Cantley - Hassingham, S.Burlingham, Cantley - 52km total, 1 pt
11/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2206164534 Downham, King’s Lynn (the scenic route), Watlington, Wimbotsham, home. 1pt
17/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2218841172 Denver, Bexwell loop, followed by
https://www.strava.com/activities/2220714462 New loop on the 29ers. Downham, Magdalen, Barroway and home.
23/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2234182403 Downham, Marshland loop plus Bexwell loop, Downham. 1 point.
30/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2252476330 King’s Lynn to Swaffham 43 miles with KLBUG the drove home to my roadie and bike buddy for https://www.strava.com/activities/2252775952. 9 more miles. 52 for the day. 2 points

April
01/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2258008264 Downham, Watlington, Marshland St James, Barroway, Downham, Denver, Bexwell, Downham. 1 pt

11 Points so far. Feeling knackered.


----------



## Osprey (1 Apr 2019)

Jan 5th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford ans return. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2056812280
Jan 13th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2075812864
Jan 20th. 52km. Llanmorlais, BurryGreen, Rhosilli, Parkmill, Three Crossess, Penclawdd. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2091732752
Jan 25th. 115km. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley. Swansea Bay, Baglan, Margam, Nottage, Porthcawl and return. https://www.strava.com/activities/2102485419

Feb 10th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Middleton, Rhosilli and return. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2136488424
Feb 17th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Swiss Valley Cynheidre and return. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2156213236
Feb 24th. 101km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2171990602

Mar 02nd. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2185854720
March 17th. 104km. Carmarthenshire Topper Audax. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2223724850
Mar 24th 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Fairwood Common, Bishopston, Caswell Mumbles, Gowereton. https://www.strava.com/activities/2236500611
Mar 30th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Cefn Bryn, Killay, Gowerton. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2251293865

Total points to date: 17


----------



## iandg (2 Apr 2019)

*January:*
6th Jan: Dumfries 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2058995407 1 Point
27th Jan: Dumfries 58km https://www.strava.com/activities/2106236192 1 Point

*February:*
10th Feb: Point/Stornoway 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/2136792683 1 Point
11th Feb: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2139047274 1 Point
19th Feb: Stornoway (Ravenspoint/Callanish 100km) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2160385881 3 points
24th Feb: Stornoway (Achmore/Callanish loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2172111629 1 Point
28th Feb: Stornoway (Callanish/Achmore loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2181672984 1 Point

*March:*
15th Mar: Dumfries (Johnstonebridge out and back) 55km https://www.strava.com/activities/2215351703 1 Point
23rd Mar: Stornoway (Leurbost/Callanish/Carloway loop) 65km https://www.strava.com/activities/2234160914 1 Point
25th Mar: Stornoway (Ness out and back) 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/2240367097 3 Points
31st Mar: Stornoway (Callanish/Achmore loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2254800082 1 Point

*April:*
2nd Apr: Stornoway (Ravenspoint out and back) 70.1km https://www.strava.com/activities/2259614925 1 Point

*Total* 16 points


----------



## Domus (3 Apr 2019)

January 1 Home to Chorlton, group ride inc pub stop in Mobberley, return home from Chorlton 87.4 Kms 2 points
January 3 Home, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Westhoughton, Farnworth and Home via Bolton 53.57 Kms 1 point
January 13 Home, Chorlton Water Park, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Chorlton Water Park and Home. 97.25 Kms 2 points
January 17 Home, Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Bolton Home. 50.9 Kms 1 point
January 25 Ride from Wilmslow around some very nice country lanes plus a circuit of the Airport, to and from Bolton Station 63.87 Kms 1 point
February 1 Grange, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.1 Kms 1 point
February 6 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Hindley, Costa in Leigh then return home via Guided Bus Way 53.6 Kms 1 point
February 10 Home, Chorlton Water Park then tour of Cheshire lanes around Dunham Massey, return home via Manchester 95.04 Kms 2 points
February 14 Home, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and Home 54.16 Kms 1 point
February 16 North West Mini Passage Audax 121.89 Kms 3 points
February 18 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via Bolton and Horwich, return via Blundell Arms 56.6 Kms 1 point
March 26 Flatish ride to Frederick's in Chorley via Farnworth and Adlington, return home via Horwich and Bolton 54.56 Kms 1 point
April 3 Ride to and from Bolton station then met up with mate in Wimslow and rode to Great Budworth for lunch, return via Knutsford 64.42 Kms 1 point

Running total 18 points


----------



## Jon George (5 Apr 2019)

*April 5th*
Ipswich – Nacton – Levington – Levington Marina – Foxhall – Bucklesham – Kirton – Trimleys – Felixstowe – Trimleys – Bucklesham – Foxhall – Ipswich
*50 km (Google Maps)
1 Point

7 Points Total*


----------



## bruce1530 (6 Apr 2019)

January: 1 trip, 1 point
February: 3 trips, 3 points
March: 3 trips, 3 points

April 6: Saltcoats-Kilwinning-Stewarton-Kilmaurs-Kilwinning-Saltcoats. 51k
April 19: Saltcoats-Kilwinning-Stewarton-Fenwick-Windfarm-Kilmarnock-home. 85k
April 21: Saltcoats-Kilwinning-Stewarton-Glasgow-Renfre-Paisley. Train home. 68k
April 28: Saltcoats-Kilwinning-Dalry-Haylie Brae(the easy way) - Largs-Saltcoats. 53k

Total: 12


----------



## Domus (6 Apr 2019)

January 1 Home to Chorlton, group ride inc pub stop in Mobberley, return home from Chorlton 87.4 Kms 2 points
January 3 Home, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Westhoughton, Farnworth and Home via Bolton 53.57 Kms 1 point
January 13 Home, Chorlton Water Park, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Chorlton Water Park and Home. 97.25 Kms 2 points
January 17 Home, Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Bolton Home. 50.9 Kms 1 point
January 25 Ride from Wilmslow around some very nice country lanes plus a circuit of the Airport, to and from Bolton Station 63.87 Kms 1 point
February 1 Grange, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.1 Kms 1 point
February 6 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Hindley, Costa in Leigh then return home via Guided Bus Way 53.6 Kms 1 point
February 10 Home, Chorlton Water Park then tour of Cheshire lanes around Dunham Massey, return home via Manchester 95.04 Kms 2 points
February 14 Home, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and Home 54.16 Kms 1 point
February 16 North West Mini Passage Audax 121.89 Kms 3 points
February 18 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via Bolton and Horwich, return via Blundell Arms 56.6 Kms 1 point
March 26 Flatish ride to Frederick's in Chorley via Farnworth and Adlington, return home via Horwich and Bolton 54.56 Kms 1 point
April 3 Ride to and from Bolton station then met up with mate in Wimslow and rode to Great Budworth for lunch, return via Knutsford 64.42 Kms 1 point
April 6 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Farnworth, Stoneclough, Bury and home 73.63 Kms 1 point

Running total 19 points


----------



## Katherine (6 Apr 2019)

*2019 
January 
20th January* 37 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Lymm, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.

*February
10th February* 42 miles 1 point. Swinton, Patricroft, Irlam, Warburton, Rush Green, Stathum, Grappenhall, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Glazebury, Astley, Ellenbrook.
*17th February* 43 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Lowton, Earlestown, Newton-le-Willows, Winwick, Croft, Culcheth, Astley, Ellenbrook.

*March
3rd March* 45 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Rush Green, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Patricroft, Monton, Walkden.
*24th March* 39 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Lymm, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.

*April
5th April* 53 miles 2 points. Roe Green, Winton, Peel Green, Irlam, Hollins Green, Warburton, Rostherne, Knutsford, Mobberley, Ashley, Dunham, warburton, Hollins Green, Glazebrook, Culcheth Lowton, Leigh, Mosley Common.

*Total Points *7


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Apr 2019)

*January 2019 *- 2 points
*February 2019* - 3 points
*March 2019* - 2 points

*6th April 2019
53.25 km* - Thorner, Rigton Green, Wothersome, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

Running total:* 8 points*

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## bluenotebob (6 Apr 2019)

January - 2 rides, 2 points
February - 4 rides, 5 points
March - 5 rides, 6 points

April 6th: Home – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Crétudel – le Val – Taupont – le Vieux Bourg – Ploermel – Mauron – Home 55.82km 1 point

Cumulative points: 14


----------



## Osprey (6 Apr 2019)

Jan 5th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford ans return. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2056812280
Jan 13th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2075812864
Jan 20th. 52km. Llanmorlais, BurryGreen, Rhosilli, Parkmill, Three Crossess, Penclawdd. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2091732752
Jan 25th. 115km. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley. Swansea Bay, Baglan, Margam, Nottage, Porthcawl and return. https://www.strava.com/activities/2102485419

Feb 10th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Middleton, Rhosilli and return. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2136488424
Feb 17th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Swiss Valley Cynheidre and return. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2156213236
Feb 24th. 101km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2171990602

Mar 02nd. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2185854720
March 17th. 104km. Carmarthenshire Topper Audax. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2223724850
Mar 24th 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Fairwood Common, Bishopston, Caswell Mumbles, Gowereton. https://www.strava.com/activities/2236500611
Mar 30th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Cefn Bryn, Killay, Gowerton. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2251293865

Apr 06th 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Middleton, Rhosilli and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2269827563

Total points to date: 18


----------



## iandg (7 Apr 2019)

*January:*
6th Jan: Dumfries 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2058995407 1 Point
27th Jan: Dumfries 58km https://www.strava.com/activities/2106236192 1 Point

*February:*
10th Feb: Point/Stornoway 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/2136792683 1 Point
11th Feb: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2139047274 1 Point
19th Feb: Stornoway (Ravenspoint/Callanish 100km) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2160385881 3 points
24th Feb: Stornoway (Achmore/Callanish loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2172111629 1 Point
28th Feb: Stornoway (Callanish/Achmore loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2181672984 1 Point

*March:*
15th Mar: Dumfries (Johnstonebridge out and back) 55km https://www.strava.com/activities/2215351703 1 Point
23rd Mar: Stornoway (Leurbost/Callanish/Carloway loop) 65km https://www.strava.com/activities/2234160914 1 Point
25th Mar: Stornoway (Ness out and back) 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/2240367097 3 Points
31st Mar: Stornoway (Callanish/Achmore loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2254800082 1 Point

*April: *
2nd Apr: Stornoway (Ravenspoint out and back) 70.1km https://www.strava.com/activities/2259614925 1 Point
6th Apr: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2269505411 1 Point

*Total* 17 points


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Apr 2019)

100k last night.

https://strava.app.link/8IPJSBOTGV

3 points. 
Running total: 20 points


----------



## 13 rider (7 Apr 2019)

Apr 7th 31.7 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Cropston ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 29
Points in all challenges 50


----------



## The Bystander (7 Apr 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 4 rides, 4 points
March : 3 rides, 3 points 
April : 
*7th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Thorpe Malsor, Loddington, Foxhall, Harrington, Rothwell, Lamport, Old, Mawsley, home
*54.7 km*

Total 14 rides, 14 points


----------



## C R (7 Apr 2019)

Powick, Malvern Link, Great Malvern, Wyche, British Camp, Eastnor, Holybush, Welland, Upton, Kinnersley, Pirton, Hatfield Bank. 56km.

April 1 point, cumulative total 7 points.


----------



## Lilliburlero (7 Apr 2019)

January 6th - 51.15 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/2059483610 https://www.relive.cc/view/2059483610
January 20th 47.10 miles Manual entry https://www.strava.com/activities/2092185494

February 23rd - 51.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2169705880
February 24th - 56.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2171262666

March 17th - 51.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2219132843
March 24th - 61.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2236715478
March 29th - 51.2 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2249423905
March 31st - 72.3 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2254141252

April 7th - 70.3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2271488068


----------



## StuartG (7 Apr 2019)

*January*
1st: 51.20 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Box Hill-Mickleham and return: 2 points [F]
15th: 52.39 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Outwood-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points [F]
*February*
9th: 51.78 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Epsom-Bookham-Cobham-Ewell-Banstead-Purley-Sydenham [A]
12th: 51.60 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Oxted-Crowhurst-Godstone-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
*March*
26th: 52.40 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Shoreham-Lullingstone & back [A]
*April*
7th: 51.71 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Pebblecombe-Henfold Lakes-Tanhouse Farm-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham [A]

Total: 12 points
[A] Condor Acciaio [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Apr 2019)

50km today. 

https://strava.app.link/8Yykns5WIV

1 point
Running total: 21 points


----------



## 13 rider (8 Apr 2019)

Apr 7th 31.7 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Cropston ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Apr 8th 35.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Ratby ,Newbold Heath ,Sutton Cheney ,Market Bosworth ,Nailstone ,Thornton ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 30
Points in all challenges 51


----------



## dickyknees (8 Apr 2019)

*January 
January 2nd - 56.00 kms (34.8 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfigael, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*January 6th - 51.88 kms (32.24 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*January 9th - 51.74 kms (32.15 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Dothan, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*February 
February 11th - 52.81 kms (32.09 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor X roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, home. 
*February 14th - 58.00 kms (36.04 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanrhyddlad, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Dothan, RAF Valley, Valley, home. 
*February 19th - 66.36 kms (41.24 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Llanfairyneubwll, RAF Valley, Engedi, Dothan, Soar, Bethel, Llangaffo, Newborough, Malltraeth, Aberffraw, Rhosneigr loop, Llanfihangel yn Nhowyn, RAF Valley, Llanfairyneubwll, home. 
*February 24th - 51.94 miles (83.92 kms) 2 points. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Rhosybol, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*February 26th - 54.58 miles (87.8 kms) 2 points. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, RAF Valley, Engedi, Dothan, Soar, Bethel, Lon Cefni, Rhostrewfa, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, Four Mile Bridge, home.
*March
March 26th - 58.91 kms (36.61 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llynnon Mill, Llantrisant, Trefor X roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, home. 
*April 
April 1st - 65.62 kms (40.78 miles) 1point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llynnon Mill, Llantrisant, Trefor X roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Valley, home. 
*April 8th - 51.02 miles (82.10 kms) - 2 points. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Rhosybol, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Engedi, RAF Valley, home.

*Running total: 14 points.*


----------



## kapelmuur (8 Apr 2019)

A couple of rides in Belgium that I mentioned in the chat zone.

4/4. Into the hills! Kemmelberg, Monteberg and Rodeberg. 51.7km
5/4.To the windmill. 50.7km - 500 feet of elevation in 31 miles, Flanders is flat!

25 points so far.


----------



## Domus (9 Apr 2019)

January 1 Home to Chorlton, group ride inc pub stop in Mobberley, return home from Chorlton 87.4 Kms 2 points
January 3 Home, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Westhoughton, Farnworth and Home via Bolton 53.57 Kms 1 point
January 13 Home, Chorlton Water Park, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Chorlton Water Park and Home. 97.25 Kms 2 points
January 17 Home, Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Bolton Home. 50.9 Kms 1 point
January 25 Ride from Wilmslow around some very nice country lanes plus a circuit of the Airport, to and from Bolton Station 63.87 Kms 1 point
February 1 Grange, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.1 Kms 1 point
February 6 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Hindley, Costa in Leigh then return home via Guided Bus Way 53.6 Kms 1 point
February 10 Home, Chorlton Water Park then tour of Cheshire lanes around Dunham Massey, return home via Manchester 95.04 Kms 2 points
February 14 Home, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and Home 54.16 Kms 1 point
February 16 North West Mini Passage Audax 121.89 Kms 3 points
February 18 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via Bolton and Horwich, return via Blundell Arms 56.6 Kms 1 point
March 26 Flatish ride to Frederick's in Chorley via Farnworth and Adlington, return home via Horwich and Bolton 54.56 Kms 1 point
April 3 Ride to and from Bolton station then met up with mate in Wimslow and rode to Great Budworth for lunch, return via Knutsford 64.42 Kms 1 point
April 6 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Farnworth, Stoneclough, Bury and home 73.63 Kms 1 point
April 9 Hotel Helios Palma circular ride via Arenal, Cap Blanc, Cal Pi and back. 71.11Kms 1 point

Running total 20 points


----------



## Domus (10 Apr 2019)

January 1 Home to Chorlton, group ride inc pub stop in Mobberley, return home from Chorlton 87.4 Kms 2 points
January 3 Home, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Westhoughton, Farnworth and Home via Bolton 53.57 Kms 1 point
January 13 Home, Chorlton Water Park, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Chorlton Water Park and Home. 97.25 Kms 2 points
January 17 Home, Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Bolton Home. 50.9 Kms 1 point
January 25 Ride from Wilmslow around some very nice country lanes plus a circuit of the Airport, to and from Bolton Station 63.87 Kms 1 point
February 1 Grange, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.1 Kms 1 point
February 6 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Hindley, Costa in Leigh then return home via Guided Bus Way 53.6 Kms 1 point
February 10 Home, Chorlton Water Park then tour of Cheshire lanes around Dunham Massey, return home via Manchester 95.04 Kms 2 points
February 14 Home, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and Home 54.16 Kms 1 point
February 16 North West Mini Passage Audax 121.89 Kms 3 points
February 18 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via Bolton and Horwich, return via Blundell Arms 56.6 Kms 1 point
March 26 Flatish ride to Frederick's in Chorley via Farnworth and Adlington, return home via Horwich and Bolton 54.56 Kms 1 point
April 3 Ride to and from Bolton station then met up with mate in Wimslow and rode to Great Budworth for lunch, return via Knutsford 64.42 Kms 1 point
April 6 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Farnworth, Stoneclough, Bury and home 73.63 Kms 1 point
April 9 Hotel Helios Palma circular ride via Arenal, Cap Blanc, Cal Pi and back. 71.11Kms 1 point
April 10 Climb up to Cura via Lucamajor and Randa, return to Palma via Algaida.
64.32 Kms 1 point

Running total 21 points


----------



## dickyknees (11 Apr 2019)

*January 
January 2nd - 56.00 kms (34.8 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfigael, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*January 6th - 51.88 kms (32.24 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*January 9th - 51.74 kms (32.15 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Dothan, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*February 
February 11th - 52.81 kms (32.09 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor X roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, home.
*February 14th - 58.00 kms (36.04 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanrhyddlad, Llantrisant, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Dothan, RAF Valley, Valley, home.
*February 19th - 66.36 kms (41.24 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Llanfairyneubwll, RAF Valley, Engedi, Dothan, Soar, Bethel, Llangaffo, Newborough, Malltraeth, Aberffraw, Rhosneigr loop, Llanfihangel yn Nhowyn, RAF Valley, Llanfairyneubwll, home.
*February 24th - 51.94 miles (83.92 kms) 2 points. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Rhosybol, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*February 26th - 54.58 miles (87.8 kms) 2 points. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, RAF Valley, Engedi, Dothan, Soar, Bethel, Lon Cefni, Rhostrewfa, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Bodedern, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, Four Mile Bridge, home.
*March
March 26th - 58.91 kms (36.61 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llynnon Mill, Llantrisant, Trefor X roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, home.

*Running total: 11 points.*


----------



## Domus (11 Apr 2019)

January 1 Home to Chorlton, group ride inc pub stop in Mobberley, return home from Chorlton 87.4 Kms 2 points
January 3 Home, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Westhoughton, Farnworth and Home via Bolton 53.57 Kms 1 point
January 13 Home, Chorlton Water Park, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Chorlton Water Park and Home. 97.25 Kms 2 points
January 17 Home, Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Bolton Home. 50.9 Kms 1 point
January 25 Ride from Wilmslow around some very nice country lanes plus a circuit of the Airport, to and from Bolton Station 63.87 Kms 1 point
February 1 Grange, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.1 Kms 1 point
February 6 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Hindley, Costa in Leigh then return home via Guided Bus Way 53.6 Kms 1 point
February 10 Home, Chorlton Water Park then tour of Cheshire lanes around Dunham Massey, return home via Manchester 95.04 Kms 2 points
February 14 Home, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and Home 54.16 Kms 1 point
February 16 North West Mini Passage Audax 121.89 Kms 3 points
February 18 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via Bolton and Horwich, return via Blundell Arms 56.6 Kms 1 point
March 26 Flatish ride to Frederick's in Chorley via Farnworth and Adlington, return home via Horwich and Bolton 54.56 Kms 1 point
April 3 Ride to and from Bolton station then met up with mate in Wimslow and rode to Great Budworth for lunch, return via Knutsford 64.42 Kms 1 point
April 6 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Farnworth, Stoneclough, Bury and home 73.63 Kms 1 point
April 9 Hotel Helios Palma circular ride via Arenal, Cap Blanc, Cal Pi and back. 71.11Kms 1 point
April 10 Climb up to Cura via Lucamajor and Randa, return to Palma via Algaida.
64.32 Kms 1 point
April11 Inca, Alaró, Bunyola, Palma and return to hotel. 65.56 Kms 1 point

Running total 22 points


----------



## gavgav (11 Apr 2019)

20th January (53.3km)
Shrewsbury-Acton Burnell-Longnor-Cardington-Church Preen-Kenley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 Point

3rd February (54.6km)
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Yockleton-Westbury-Halfway House-Wollaston-Bulthy-Crew Green-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 Point

17th February (67.8km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Rodington Heath-High Ercall-Osbaston-Rowton-Ellerdine Heath-High Hatton-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Moreton Corbett-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

26th February (52.1km)
Grizedale-High Nibthwaite-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Newby Bridge-Graythwaite-Force Forge-Satterthwaite-Grizedale 

1 point 

30th March (53.4km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point

11th April (55.8km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Llanelltyd-Cymer Abbey-Dolgellau-Mawddach Trail-Barmouth-Dyffryn 

1 point 

Running Total = 6 Points


----------



## Milkfloat (12 Apr 2019)

Jan 13th 36.5 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Preston Green, Lowsonford, Beausale, Cubbington, Offchurch, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/2075065303
Feb 24th 44.8 miles. Warwick, Sherbourne, Loxley, Admington, Erbrington Hill, Illmington, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Warwick. Ran out of storage space on Garmin 
March 10th 42.8 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Bidford on Avon, Welford on Avon, Stratford upon Avon, Loxley, Charlcote, Wellesbourne, Newbold Pacey, Barford, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2203389258
April 6th - 62.8 miles, Warwick, Shrewley, Kingswood, Meriden, Fillongley, Bedworth, Brinklow, Rugby, Southam, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2268477886


----------



## Domus (12 Apr 2019)

January 1 Home to Chorlton, group ride inc pub stop in Mobberley, return home from Chorlton 87.4 Kms 2 points
January 3 Home, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Westhoughton, Farnworth and Home via Bolton 53.57 Kms 1 point
January 13 Home, Chorlton Water Park, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Chorlton Water Park and Home. 97.25 Kms 2 points
January 17 Home, Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Bolton Home. 50.9 Kms 1 point
January 25 Ride from Wilmslow around some very nice country lanes plus a circuit of the Airport, to and from Bolton Station 63.87 Kms 1 point
February 1 Grange, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.1 Kms 1 point
February 6 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Hindley, Costa in Leigh then return home via Guided Bus Way 53.6 Kms 1 point
February 10 Home, Chorlton Water Park then tour of Cheshire lanes around Dunham Massey, return home via Manchester 95.04 Kms 2 points
February 14 Home, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and Home 54.16 Kms 1 point
February 16 North West Mini Passage Audax 121.89 Kms 3 points
February 18 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via Bolton and Horwich, return via Blundell Arms 56.6 Kms 1 point
March 26 Flatish ride to Frederick's in Chorley via Farnworth and Adlington, return home via Horwich and Bolton 54.56 Kms 1 point
April 3 Ride to and from Bolton station then met up with mate in Wimslow and rode to Great Budworth for lunch, return via Knutsford 64.42 Kms 1 point
April 6 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Farnworth, Stoneclough, Bury and home 73.63 Kms 1 point
April 9 Hotel Helios Palma circular ride via Arenal, Cap Blanc, Cal Pi and back. 71.11Kms 1 point
April 10 Climb up to Cura via Lucamajor and Randa, return to Palma via Algaida.
64.32 Kms 1 point
April11 Inca, Alaró, Bunyola, Palma and return to hotel. 65.56 Kms 1 point
April 12 Cala Pi circuit using different roads. 68.13 Kms 1point

Running total 23 points


----------



## iandg (12 Apr 2019)

*January:*
6th Jan: Dumfries 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2058995407 1 Point
27th Jan: Dumfries 58km https://www.strava.com/activities/2106236192 1 Point

*February:*
10th Feb: Point/Stornoway 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/2136792683 1 Point
11th Feb: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2139047274 1 Point
19th Feb: Stornoway (Ravenspoint/Callanish 100km) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2160385881 3 points
24th Feb: Stornoway (Achmore/Callanish loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2172111629 1 Point
28th Feb: Stornoway (Callanish/Achmore loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2181672984 1 Point

*March:*
15th Mar: Dumfries (Johnstonebridge out and back) 55km https://www.strava.com/activities/2215351703 1 Point
23rd Mar: Stornoway (Leurbost/Callanish/Carloway loop) 65km https://www.strava.com/activities/2234160914 1 Point
25th Mar: Stornoway (Ness out and back) 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/2240367097 3 Points
31st Mar: Stornoway (Callanish/Achmore loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2254800082 1 Point

*April: *
2nd Apr: Stornoway (Ravenspoint out and back) 70.1km https://www.strava.com/activities/2259614925 1 Point
6th Apr: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2269505411 1 Point
12th Apr: Stornoway (Tarbert and back) 116km https://www.strava.com/activities/2284441794 3 Points

*Total* 20 points


----------



## Saluki (13 Apr 2019)

January
12/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2073801102 Downham - King's Lynn - Watlington - Magdalen - Barroway - Home. 1 pt
13/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2075006680 Downham, Denver loop twice, Bexwell, home ............ Needed a warm up..
The rest https://www.strava.com/activities/2076036381 Downham - Barroway Drove - Downham 50km together 1 pt

February
17/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2156655649 Downham - some villages back to Downham. 1 point
22/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2169729527 Downham - Oxborough - Fincham - Downham. 1 Point

March
05/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2192652744 Cantley - Acle - S. Walsham, Little Plumstead, Brundall, Cantley
(Had to get back to cottage as didn't want to leave my dog)
The rest: https://www.strava.com/activities/2192952007 Cantley - Hassingham, S.Burlingham, Cantley - 52km total, 1 pt
11/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2206164534 Downham, King’s Lynn (the scenic route), Watlington, Wimbotsham, home. 1pt
17/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2218841172 Denver, Bexwell loop, followed by
https://www.strava.com/activities/2220714462 New loop on the 29ers. Downham, Magdalen, Barroway and home.
23/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2234182403 Downham, Marshland loop plus Bexwell loop, Downham. 1 point.
30/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2252476330 King’s Lynn to Swaffham 43 miles with KLBUG the drove home to my roadie and bike buddy for https://www.strava.com/activities/2252775952. 9 more miles. 52 for the day. 2 points

April
01/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2258008264 Downham, Watlington, Marshland St James, Barroway, Downham, Denver, Bexwell, Downham. 1 pt
13/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2286752697 Downham to Ickburgh and back. 1pt

12 Points so far. Feeling knackered.


----------



## Domus (13 Apr 2019)

January 1 Home to Chorlton, group ride inc pub stop in Mobberley, return home from Chorlton 87.4 Kms 2 points
January 3 Home, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Westhoughton, Farnworth and Home via Bolton 53.57 Kms 1 point
January 13 Home, Chorlton Water Park, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Chorlton Water Park and Home. 97.25 Kms 2 points
January 17 Home, Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Bolton Home. 50.9 Kms 1 point
January 25 Ride from Wilmslow around some very nice country lanes plus a circuit of the Airport, to and from Bolton Station 63.87 Kms 1 point
February 1 Grange, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.1 Kms 1 point
February 6 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Hindley, Costa in Leigh then return home via Guided Bus Way 53.6 Kms 1 point
February 10 Home, Chorlton Water Park then tour of Cheshire lanes around Dunham Massey, return home via Manchester 95.04 Kms 2 points
February 14 Home, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and Home 54.16 Kms 1 point
February 16 North West Mini Passage Audax 121.89 Kms 3 points
February 18 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via Bolton and Horwich, return via Blundell Arms 56.6 Kms 1 point
March 26 Flatish ride to Frederick's in Chorley via Farnworth and Adlington, return home via Horwich and Bolton 54.56 Kms 1 point
April 3 Ride to and from Bolton station then met up with mate in Wimslow and rode to Great Budworth for lunch, return via Knutsford 64.42 Kms 1 point
April 6 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Farnworth, Stoneclough, Bury and home 73.63 Kms 1 point
April 9 Hotel Helios Palma circular ride via Arenal, Cap Blanc, Cal Pi and back. 71.11Kms 1 point
April 10 Climb up to Cura via Lucamajor and Randa, return to Palma via Algaida.
64.32 Kms 1 point
April11 Inca, Alaró, Bunyola, Palma and return to hotel. 65.56 Kms 1 point
April 12 Cala Pi circuit using different roads. 68.13 Kms 1point
April 13 Palma, Bunyola, Soller and return by same route. 76.95 Kms 1 point 

Running total 24 points


----------



## steverob (13 Apr 2019)

*January: *4 rides, 5 points
*February: *2 rides, 3 points
*March: *4 rides, 8 points
*13th April: 67.56 miles *- A ride down to Dorchester on Thames and back, where I was either too hot when the sun was out, or too cold when it wasn't - seemingly had to stop every five miles to remove/add layers, which grew quite tiresome - https://www.strava.com/activities/2287014530 - 3 points

*Total so far: 19 points*


----------



## Eribiste (14 Apr 2019)

A ride up and over The Malverns today. A bit chilly early doors to be honest, but that's April accounted for.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2289260655


----------



## 13 rider (14 Apr 2019)

Apr 7th 31.7 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Cropston ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Apr 8th 35.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Ratby ,Newbold Heath ,Sutton Cheney ,Market Bosworth ,Nailstone ,Thornton ,Anstey
Apr 14th 31.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Ratcleffe on Wreake ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Cropston ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 31
Points in all challenges 52


----------



## Domus (14 Apr 2019)

January 1 Home to Chorlton, group ride inc pub stop in Mobberley, return home from Chorlton 87.4 Kms 2 points
January 3 Home, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Westhoughton, Farnworth and Home via Bolton 53.57 Kms 1 point
January 13 Home, Chorlton Water Park, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Chorlton Water Park and Home. 97.25 Kms 2 points
January 17 Home, Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Bolton Home. 50.9 Kms 1 point
January 25 Ride from Wilmslow around some very nice country lanes plus a circuit of the Airport, to and from Bolton Station 63.87 Kms 1 point
February 1 Grange, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.1 Kms 1 point
February 6 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Hindley, Costa in Leigh then return home via Guided Bus Way 53.6 Kms 1 point
February 10 Home, Chorlton Water Park then tour of Cheshire lanes around Dunham Massey, return home via Manchester 95.04 Kms 2 points
February 14 Home, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and Home 54.16 Kms 1 point
February 16 North West Mini Passage Audax 121.89 Kms 3 points
February 18 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via Bolton and Horwich, return via Blundell Arms 56.6 Kms 1 point
March 26 Flatish ride to Frederick's in Chorley via Farnworth and Adlington, return home via Horwich and Bolton 54.56 Kms 1 point
April 3 Ride to and from Bolton station then met up with mate in Wimslow and rode to Great Budworth for lunch, return via Knutsford 64.42 Kms 1 point
April 6 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Farnworth, Stoneclough, Bury and home 73.63 Kms 1 point
April 9 Hotel Helios Palma circular ride via Arenal, Cap Blanc, Cal Pi and back. 71.11Kms 1 point
April 10 Climb up to Cura via Lucamajor and Randa, return to Palma via Algaida.
64.32 Kms 1 point
April11 Inca, Alaró, Bunyola, Palma and return to hotel. 65.56 Kms 1 point
April 12 Cala Pi circuit using different roads. 68.13 Kms 1point
April 13 Palma, Bunyola, Soller and return by same route. 76.95 Kms 1 point
April 14 Palma, Espories, Puigpunyent, and back to Hotel 60.86 Kms 1 point

Running total 25 points


----------



## Fiona R (15 Apr 2019)

*April 2019 
Cumulative all challenges 50 pts
This challenge 7 pts
Sat 13th 118km 1425m* *DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax Big Fat Fail* Home-Bristol-Halen-Hill-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury-Keynsham-Chew Magna-Winford-Home *3pts
Sun 14th* *60km 400m BCG Bullocks he said *Home-Backwell-Yatton-Congresbury-Kingston Seymour x 2-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home *1pt
Weds 18th 219km 2413m **DIY Ballbuster 200km Audax* Home-Long Ashton-Bristol-Olveston-Hill-Cromhall-Hawkesbury Upton-Chipping Sodbury- Keynsham-Queen Charlton-Chew Magna/Stoke-West Harptree-Charterhouse-Priddy-Wookey-Glastonbury-Wedmore-Loxton-Banwell-Yatton-Kenn-Clevedon-Portbury-Failand-Long Ashton-Home *5pts
Sun 28th 103km 1261m Merry Monk Audax *High Ham-Langport-Forde Abbey-Sherborne-Yeovilton-High Ham* 3pts*


----------



## Domus (16 Apr 2019)

January 1 Home to Chorlton, group ride inc pub stop in Mobberley, return home from Chorlton 87.4 Kms 2 points
January 3 Home, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Westhoughton, Farnworth and Home via Bolton 53.57 Kms 1 point
January 13 Home, Chorlton Water Park, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Chorlton Water Park and Home. 97.25 Kms 2 points
January 17 Home, Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Bolton Home. 50.9 Kms 1 point
January 25 Ride from Wilmslow around some very nice country lanes plus a circuit of the Airport, to and from Bolton Station 63.87 Kms 1 point
February 1 Grange, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.1 Kms 1 point
February 6 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Hindley, Costa in Leigh then return home via Guided Bus Way 53.6 Kms 1 point
February 10 Home, Chorlton Water Park then tour of Cheshire lanes around Dunham Massey, return home via Manchester 95.04 Kms 2 points
February 14 Home, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and Home 54.16 Kms 1 point
February 16 North West Mini Passage Audax 121.89 Kms 3 points
February 18 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via Bolton and Horwich, return via Blundell Arms 56.6 Kms 1 point
March 26 Flatish ride to Frederick's in Chorley via Farnworth and Adlington, return home via Horwich and Bolton 54.56 Kms 1 point
April 3 Ride to and from Bolton station then met up with mate in Wimslow and rode to Great Budworth for lunch, return via Knutsford 64.42 Kms 1 point
April 6 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Farnworth, Stoneclough, Bury and home 73.63 Kms 1 point
April 9 Hotel Helios Palma circular ride via Arenal, Cap Blanc, Cal Pi and back. 71.11Kms 1 point
April 10 Climb up to Cura via Lucamajor and Randa, return to Palma via Algaida.
64.32 Kms 1 point
April11 Inca, Alaró, Bunyola, Palma and return to hotel. 65.56 Kms 1 point
April 12 Cala Pi circuit using different roads. 68.13 Kms 1point
April 13 Palma, Bunyola, Soller and return by same route. 76.95 Kms 1 point
April 14 Palma, Espories, Puigpunyent, and back to Hotel 60.86 Kms 1 point
April 15 Palma, Cala Pi circuit by some very quiet back roads 51Kms 1 point

Running total 26 points


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Apr 2019)

48 miles yesterday, St Ives to Cambridge and back. 

https://strava.app.link/9W1jMzHEUV

1 point. 
Running total: 22 points


----------



## aferris2 (16 Apr 2019)

01Jan: 102.45km https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261 3 points
17Feb: 109.48km https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510 3 points

09 Mar: 56.06 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2201016970 1 point
27 Mar: 55.56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2244582902 1 point
29 Mar: 51.86 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2249217582 1 point
16 Apr: 111.12 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483 3 points
2019 total: 12 points


----------



## bluenotebob (16 Apr 2019)

January - 2 rides, 2 points
February - 4 rides, 5 points
March - 5 rides, 6 points

April 6th: Home – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Crétudel – le Val – Taupont – le Vieux Bourg – Ploermel – Mauron – Home 55.82km 1 point

April 16th: Home – Pont Ruelland – Gael – St Léry – Mauron – Loyat – Kerpiton – Guilliers – Home 59.73km 1 point

Cumulative points: 15


----------



## StuartG (16 Apr 2019)

*January*
1st: 51.20 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Box Hill-Mickleham and return: 2 points [F]
15th: 52.39 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Outwood-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points [F]
*February*
9th: 51.78 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Epsom-Bookham-Cobham-Ewell-Banstead-Purley-Sydenham [A]
12th: 51.60 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Oxted-Crowhurst-Godstone-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
*March*
26th: 52.40 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Shoreham-Lullingstone & back [A]
*April*
7th: 51.71 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Pebblecombe-Henfold Lakes-Tanhouse Farm-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham [A]
16th: 57.12 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill- Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]

Total: 14 points
[A] Condor Acciaio [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## Domus (17 Apr 2019)

January 1 Home to Chorlton, group ride inc pub stop in Mobberley, return home from Chorlton 87.4 Kms 2 points
January 3 Home, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Westhoughton, Farnworth and Home via Bolton 53.57 Kms 1 point
January 13 Home, Chorlton Water Park, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Chorlton Water Park and Home. 97.25 Kms 2 points
January 17 Home, Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Bolton Home. 50.9 Kms 1 point
January 25 Ride from Wilmslow around some very nice country lanes plus a circuit of the Airport, to and from Bolton Station 63.87 Kms 1 point
February 1 Grange, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.1 Kms 1 point
February 6 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Hindley, Costa in Leigh then return home via Guided Bus Way 53.6 Kms 1 point
February 10 Home, Chorlton Water Park then tour of Cheshire lanes around Dunham Massey, return home via Manchester 95.04 Kms 2 points
February 14 Home, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and Home 54.16 Kms 1 point
February 16 North West Mini Passage Audax 121.89 Kms 3 points
February 18 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via Bolton and Horwich, return via Blundell Arms 56.6 Kms 1 point
March 26 Flatish ride to Frederick's in Chorley via Farnworth and Adlington, return home via Horwich and Bolton 54.56 Kms 1 point
April 3 Ride to and from Bolton station then met up with mate in Wimslow and rode to Great Budworth for lunch, return via Knutsford 64.42 Kms 1 point
April 6 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Farnworth, Stoneclough, Bury and home 73.63 Kms 1 point
April 9 Hotel Helios Palma circular ride via Arenal, Cap Blanc, Cal Pi and back. 71.11Kms 1 point
April 10 Climb up to Cura via Lucamajor and Randa, return to Palma via Algaida.
64.32 Kms 1 point
April11 Inca, Alaró, Bunyola, Palma and return to hotel. 65.56 Kms 1 point
April 12 Cala Pi circuit using different roads. 68.13 Kms 1point
April 13 Palma, Bunyola, Soller and return by same route. 76.95 Kms 1 point
April 14 Palma, Espories, Puigpunyent, and back to Hotel 60.86 Kms 1 point
April 15 Palma, Cala Pi circuit by some very quiet back roads 51Kms 1 point
April 17 Visit to mum's via A6 and return through Rivington and Horwich 61.92 Kms 1 point

Running total 27 points


----------



## bluenotebob (17 Apr 2019)

January - 2 rides, 2 points
February - 4 rides, 5 points
March - 5 rides, 6 points

April 6th: Home – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Crétudel – le Val – Taupont – le Vieux Bourg – Ploermel – Mauron – Home 55.82km 1 point

April 16th: Home – Pont Ruelland – Gael – St Léry – Mauron – Loyat – Kerpiton – Guilliers – Home 59.73km 1 point

April 17th: Home – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Crétudel – le Val – Taupont – le Vieux Bourg – Ploermel – Mauron – Home 57.38km 1 point

Cumulative points: 16


----------



## aferris2 (17 Apr 2019)

01 Jan: 102.45km https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261 3 points
17 Feb: 109.48km https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510 3 points
09 Mar: 56.06 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2201016970 1 point
27 Mar: 55.56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2244582902 1 point
29 Mar: 51.86 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2249217582 1 point
16 Apr: 111.12 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483 3 points
*17 Apr: 51.31 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2297013515 1 point*
2019 total: 13 points


----------



## Jon George (17 Apr 2019)

*April 17th*
(Accidentally did this distance searching for a saved pub!) Ipswich – Claydon – Coddenham – Crowfield (up and down road looking for The Rose pub) – Henley - Ipswich
*51 km (Google Maps)
1 Point

8 Points Total*


----------



## lane (19 Apr 2019)

*January*
6th. 74km. Sudbury. 1 point.

*February*
9th 51km Costock 1 Point (Derby, Sawley, Kegworth, East Leake, Costock and return via same route)
16th 54km Findern 1 Point (Home, Elevaston, Aston on Trent, Stenson, Findern & return via same route)
23rd 63km Barrow Upon Soar 1point (Home, Sawley, Kegworth, Sutton Bonnington, Normanton on Soar, Barrow on Soar & return via same route)

*March*
17th 50km Findern 1 Point (Home, Elevaston, Aston on Trent, Stenson, Findern & return via same route)
24th 69km Dale Abbey 1 point
30th 52km Wilson 1 point

*April*
16th 51km Swarkestone Lock, Aston, Weston, Thurlston, Derby circuit 1 point
21st 50km Derby, Findern, Stenson, Derby. 1 Point
23rd. 50km Same ride as the 21st. 1 point.



*Total 10 Points*


----------



## 13 rider (19 Apr 2019)

Apr 7th 31.7 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Apr 8th 35.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Ratby ,Newbold Heath ,Sutton Cheney ,Market Bosworth ,Nailstone ,Thornton ,Anstey
Apr 14th 31.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Ratcleffe on Wreake ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Cropston ,Anstey
Apr 19th 31.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Thrussington ,Ragdale ,Sileby ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 32
Points in all challenges 57


----------



## The Bystander (19 Apr 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 4 rides, 4 points
March : 3 rides, 3 points 
April : 1 ride, 1 point
+
*19th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Thorpe Malsor, Loddington, Foxhall, Harrington, Rothwell, Lamport, Old, Mawsley, home
*54.7 km*

Total 15 rides, 15 points


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Apr 2019)

*January 2019 *- 2 points
*February 2019* - 3 points
*March 2019* - 2 points

*6th April 2019
53.25 km* - Thorner, Rigton Green, Wothersome, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*19th April 2019
62.25 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cattal, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Rigton Green, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*

Running total:* 9 points*

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## steverob (19 Apr 2019)

*January: *4 rides, 5 points
*February: *2 rides, 3 points
*March: *4 rides, 8 points
*13th April: 67.56 miles *- A ride down to Dorchester on Thames and back, where I was either too hot when the sun was out, or too cold when it wasn't - seemingly had to stop every five miles to remove/add layers, which grew quite tiresome - https://www.strava.com/activities/2287014530 - 3 points
*19th April: 74.76 miles *- Gorgeous weather for a long ride along one of my flatter routes out westward. Extended as far as Heyford and Kidlington for the first time - https://www.strava.com/activities/2302304550 - 3 points

*Total so far: 22 points*


----------



## bluenotebob (19 Apr 2019)

January - 2 rides, 2 points
February - 4 rides, 5 points
March - 5 rides, 6 points

April 6th: Home – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Crétudel – le Val – Taupont – le Vieux Bourg – Ploermel – Mauron – Home 55.82km 1 point

April 16th: Home – Pont Ruelland – Gael – St Léry – Mauron – Loyat – Kerpiton – Guilliers – Home 59.73km 1 point

April 17th: Home – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Crétudel – le Val – Taupont – le Vieux Bourg – Ploermel – Mauron – Home 57.38km 1 point

April 19th: Home – Evriguet – Bourdonnais – Hingray – la Mulotière – Linho – Secouet – Penros – Helléan – Taupont – Loyat – Bois-de-la-Roche – Home 57.40km 1 point

Cumulative points: 17


----------



## dickyknees (20 Apr 2019)

January to March 11 points.

*April 
April 1st - 65.62 kms (40.78 miles) 1point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llynnon Mill, Llantrisant, Trefor X roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Valley, home.
*April 8th - 51.02 miles (82.10 kms) - 2 points. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, T Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Rhosybol, Llanerchymedd, Coedana, Gwalchmai, Engedi, RAF Valley, home.
*April 11th - 56.87 kms (35.34 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor, Llandrygan, Dothan, Aberffraw, Rhosneigr, Capel Gwyn, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*April 19th - 103 kms (64 miles) 3 points. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Caergeiliog, RAF Valley, Llanfairyneubwll, Engedi, Dothan, Soar, Bethel, Llangaffo, Llanddaniel Fab, Star, Llangefni, Lon Cefni, Bethel, Soar, Dothan, Engedi, Llanfihangel yn Nhowyn, RAF Valley, Llanfairyneubwll, home.

*Running total: 18 points.*


----------



## Saluki (20 Apr 2019)

January
12/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2073801102 Downham - King's Lynn - Watlington - Magdalen - Barroway - Home. 1 pt
13/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2075006680 Downham, Denver loop twice, Bexwell, home ............ Needed a warm up..
The rest https://www.strava.com/activities/2076036381 Downham - Barroway Drove - Downham 50km together 1 pt

February
17/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2156655649 Downham - some villages back to Downham. 1 point
22/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2169729527 Downham - Oxborough - Fincham - Downham. 1 Point

March
05/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2192652744 Cantley - Acle - S. Walsham, Little Plumstead, Brundall, Cantley
(Had to get back to cottage as didn't want to leave my dog)
The rest: https://www.strava.com/activities/2192952007 Cantley - Hassingham, S.Burlingham, Cantley - 52km total, 1 pt
11/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2206164534 Downham, King’s Lynn (the scenic route), Watlington, Wimbotsham, home. 1pt
17/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2218841172 Denver, Bexwell loop, followed by
https://www.strava.com/activities/2220714462 New loop on the 29ers. Downham, Magdalen, Barroway and home.
23/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2234182403 Downham, Marshland loop plus Bexwell loop, Downham. 1 point.
30/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2252476330 King’s Lynn to Swaffham 43 miles with KLBUG the drove home to my roadie and bike buddy for https://www.strava.com/activities/2252775952. 9 more miles. 52 for the day. 2 points

April
01/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2258008264 Downham, Watlington, Marshland St James, Barroway, Downham, Denver, Bexwell, Downham. 1 pt
13/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2286752697 Downham to Ickburgh and back. 1pt
19/04/19 tps://www.strava.com/activities/2301723116 Downham to Cambridge on route 11 then https://www.strava.com/activities/2302490051 back to Ely. Got lost 116.68km plus riding about in Cambridge. 3 points.


15 Points so far. Feeling chuffed.


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Apr 2019)

*January 2019 *- 2 points
*February 2019* - 3 points
*March 2019* - 2 points

*6th April 2019
53.25 km* - Thorner, Rigton Green, Wothersome, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*19th April 2019
62.25 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cattal, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Rigton Green, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*

*20th April 2019
51.65 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton gates, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

Running total:* 10 points*

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## Bazzer (20 Apr 2019)

January 1 point
February 1 point
March 1 point
April 20th
Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, (with detour to photograph illegally cut hedge), home. 56.3 kms 1 point


----------



## aferris2 (20 Apr 2019)

01 Jan: 102.45km https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261 3 points
17 Feb: 109.48km https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510 3 points
09 Mar: 56.06 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2201016970 1 point
27 Mar: 55.56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2244582902 1 point
29 Mar: 51.86 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2249217582 1 point
16 Apr: 111.12 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483 3 points
17 Apr: 51.31 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2297013515 1 point
20 Apr: 58.44 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2305227914 1 point
2019 total: 14 points


----------



## 13 rider (21 Apr 2019)

Apr 7th 31.7 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Apr 8th 35.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Ratby ,Newbold Heath ,Sutton Cheney ,Market Bosworth ,Nailstone ,Thornton ,Anstey
Apr 14th 31.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Ratcleffe on Wreake ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Cropston ,Anstey
Apr 19th 31.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Thrussington ,Ragdale ,Sileby ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Apr 21st 31.3 miles 1 point 
Standard Wymeswold 50km loop 

Points in this challenge 33
Points in all challenges 58


----------



## The Bystander (21 Apr 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 4 rides, 4 points
March : 3 rides, 3 points 
April : 2 rides, 2 points
+
*21st* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Harrington, Rothwell, Rushton, Pipewell, Desborough, Gt.Oxendon, E.Farndon, Clipston, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Lamport, Scaldwell, Brixworth, Holcot, Hannington, Walgrave, home
*53.1 miles*

Total 16 rides, 17 points


----------



## steverob (21 Apr 2019)

*January: *4 rides, 5 points
*February: *2 rides, 3 points
*March: *4 rides, 8 points
*13th April: 67.56 miles *- A ride down to Dorchester on Thames and back, where I was either too hot when the sun was out, or too cold when it wasn't - seemingly had to stop every five miles to remove/add layers, which grew quite tiresome - https://www.strava.com/activities/2287014530 - 3 points
*19th April: 74.76 miles *- Gorgeous weather for a long ride along one of my flatter routes out westward. Extended as far as Heyford and Kidlington for the first time - https://www.strava.com/activities/2302304550 - 3 points
*21st April: 31.42 miles *- Finally managed to climb the classic Chilterns climb of Lodge Hill from the more difficult (Butlers Cross) direction without stopping, rather than my usual (easier) route up via Chequers - https://www.strava.com/activities/2307185934 - 1 point

*Total so far: 23 points*


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Apr 2019)

*January 2019 *- 2 points
*February 2019* - 3 points
*March 2019* - 2 points

*6th April 2019
53.25 km* - Thorner, Rigton Green, Wothersome, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*19th April 2019
62.25 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cattal, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Rigton Green, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*

*20th April 2019
51.65 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton gates, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*21st April 2019
52.28 km* - Shadwell, Thorner, Rigton Green, Wothersome, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Bramham Crossroads, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and a long loop round before home - *1 point*

Running total:* 11 points*

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## iandg (21 Apr 2019)

*January:*
6th Jan: Dumfries 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2058995407 1 Point
27th Jan: Dumfries 58km https://www.strava.com/activities/2106236192 1 Point

*February:*
10th Feb: Point/Stornoway 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/2136792683 1 Point
11th Feb: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2139047274 1 Point
19th Feb: Stornoway (Ravenspoint/Callanish 100km) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2160385881 3 points
24th Feb: Stornoway (Achmore/Callanish loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2172111629 1 Point
28th Feb: Stornoway (Callanish/Achmore loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2181672984 1 Point

*March:*
15th Mar: Dumfries (Johnstonebridge out and back) 55km https://www.strava.com/activities/2215351703 1 Point
23rd Mar: Stornoway (Leurbost/Callanish/Carloway loop) 65km https://www.strava.com/activities/2234160914 1 Point
25th Mar: Stornoway (Ness out and back) 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/2240367097 3 Points
31st Mar: Stornoway (Callanish/Achmore loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2254800082 1 Point

*April: *
2nd Apr: Stornoway (Ravenspoint out and back) 70.1km https://www.strava.com/activities/2259614925 1 Point
6th Apr: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2269505411 1 Point
12th Apr: Stornoway (Tarbert and back) 116km https://www.strava.com/activities/2284441794 3 Points
21st Apr: Moniaive to Dumfries (via Haugh of Urr) fixed 55.2km https://www.strava.com/activities/2308121744 1 Point

*Total* 21 points


----------



## Slick (21 Apr 2019)

Slick said:


> Neilston, Newton Mearns, Loganswell, Stewarton, Dunlop, Lugton, home. 1 point.
> *Total 5 points. *


Neilston, Caldwell, Cuddy Moss, Lochwinnoch, Kilbirnie, Kelburn then down into Largs. Train back up to Howwood then Caldwell via Bowfield and home. 1 point. 

*Total 6 points.*


----------



## Saluki (22 Apr 2019)

January
12/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2073801102 1 pt
13/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2075006680 Warmed up
https://www.strava.com/activities/2076036381 1 pt

February
17/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2156655649 1 point
22/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2169729527 1 Point

March
05/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2192652744 Back to dog
https://www.strava.com/activities/2192952007 1 pt
11/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2206164534 1pt
17/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2218841172 then
https://www.strava.com/activities/2220714462 1 pt
23/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2234182403 1 point.
30/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2252476330 KLBUG ride then https://www.strava.com/activities/2252775952. 2 points

April
01/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2258008264 Downham, Watlington, Marshland St James, Barroway, Downham, Denver, Bexwell, Downham. 1 pt
13/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2286752697 Downham to Ickburgh and back. 1pt
19/04/19 tps://www.strava.com/activities/2301723116 Downham to Cambridge on route 11 then https://www.strava.com/activities/2302490051 back to Ely. Got lost 116.68km plus riding about in Cambridge. 3 points.
21/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2307371738 Downham, Watlington, Wereham, home. Needed a break as have sore foot
https://www.strava.com/activities/2308244379 Just the Barroway loop. Rested foot for the remainder of the ride. 1 point.


16 Points so far. Feeling chuffed.


----------



## 13 rider (22 Apr 2019)

Apr 7th 31.7 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Apr 8th 35.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Ratby ,Newbold Heath ,Sutton Cheney ,Market Bosworth ,Nailstone ,Thornton ,Anstey
Apr 14th 31.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Ratcleffe on Wreake ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Cropston ,Anstey
Apr 19th 31.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Thrussington ,Ragdale ,Sileby ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Apr 21st 31.3 miles 1 point 
Standard Wymeswold 50km loop 
Apr 22nd 75 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Swarkstone ,Denstone ,Blythe Bridge 

Points in this challenge 36
Points in all challenges 61


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Apr 2019)

*January 2019 *- 2 points
*February 2019* - 3 points
*March 2019* - 2 points

*6th April 2019
53.25 km* - Thorner, Rigton Green, Wothersome, Bramham, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*19th April 2019
62.25 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cattal, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Rigton Green, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*

*20th April 2019
51.65 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*21st April 2019
52.28 km* - Shadwell, Thorner, Rigton Green, Wothersome, Wattlesyke, Wetherby, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Bramham Crossroads, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and a long loop round before home - *1 point*

*22nd April 2019
51.61 km* - Shadwell, Thorner, Rigton Green, Wothersome, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Hook Moor, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes, and a long loop round before home - *1 point*

Running total:* 12 points*

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## Sbudge (23 Apr 2019)

20th April 69.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2304965585) - Sun, sun & sun - Wendover, Chesham and Kingshill


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Apr 2019)

85km yesterday, 22nd April 

https://strava.app.link/V1hjna7q7V

2 points. 
Running total: 24 points


----------



## StuartG (23 Apr 2019)

*January*
1st: 51.20 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Box Hill-Mickleham and return: 2 points [F]
15th: 52.39 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Outwood-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points [F]
*February*
9th: 51.78 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Epsom-Bookham-Cobham-Ewell-Banstead-Purley-Sydenham [A]
12th: 51.60 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Oxted-Crowhurst-Godstone-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
*March*
26th: 52.40 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Shoreham-Lullingstone & back [A]
*April*
7th: 51.71 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Pebblecombe-Henfold Lakes-Tanhouse Farm-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham [A]
16th: 57.12 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
23rd: 50.20 miles: Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Knockholt-Sevenoaks-Chipstead-Warlingham-Sydenham [F]

Total: 16 points
[A] Condor Acciaio [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Apr 2019)

80km this evening.

https://strava.app.link/143PUOG27V

2 points
Running total: 26 points


----------



## Rob and Alison (23 Apr 2019)

January
5th. 58km. *With Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey Moor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Caenby, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-next-Newton, W.Rasen, Osgodgby, Claxby, Holton-le-Moor, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
6th. 67km. solo. Caistor, N.K.Moor, N.Kelsey, Howsham, Kettleby, Brigg, Scawby, Messingham, Scotter, Kirton-in-Lindsey, Redbourne, Waddingham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, Moortown, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
11th. 58km. *with Stig. route as per Jan 5th.
18th. 58km. solo. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Swallow, Cuxwold, Beelsby, Waltham, Brigsley, Ashby-cum-Fenby, E.Ravendale, Wold Newton, Binbrook, Thoresway, Rothwell, Caistor.
19th. 67km. Tandem. Caistor, Nettleton, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Osgodby, W.Rasen, Toft-next-Newton, Spridlington, Normanby-by-Spital, Glentham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor.
20th. 58km. *with Stig. Caistor, Howsham, Kettleby, Wrawby, Saxby, Horkstow Bridge, Saxby, Ancholme Way, Brigg, Kettleby, Somerby, Searby, N.K.Moor, Caistor.

February
10th. 51km. Tandem Caistor, Gt.Limber, Grasby Bottoms, Kirmington, Wootton, Burnham, Melston Ross, Bigby, Kettleby, Howsham, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor.
10th. 54km *with Stig. Caistor, N.K.Moor, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Waddingham, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Kingerby, Osgodby, Claxby, Holton-le-Moor, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
23rd. 65km. solo. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Brocklesby, Ulceby, Wootton, Barton, Horkstow, Middlegate Lane, Melton Ross, Bigby, Somerby, Clixby, Caistor.
24th. 65km. *with Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Spridlington, Newtoft, W.Rasen, Osgodby, Kirby, N.Owersby, Holton-le-Moor, Moortown, Caistor.

March.
2nd. 55km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32123772 . on Tandem.
29th. 67km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32946996? *with Stig.
30th. 67km.View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32991499? solo 

April.
19th. 53km. Tandem. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Redbourne, Scawby, Broughton, Brigg, Howsham, Caistor.
20th. 55km. *with Stig. Caistor, Kirmington, Wootton, Deepdale, Burnham, Elsham, Wrawby, Kettleby, Howsham, Caistor.
21st. 59km. Solo. Caistor, Somerby, Bigby, Melton Ross, Middlegate Lane, Horkstow, Bonby, Worlaby, Wrawby, Brigg, Cadney, Howsham, Caistor.
22nd. 55km. *with Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Toft Newton, West Rasen, Osgodby, Moortown, Nettleton, Caistor.


----------



## Houthakker (24 Apr 2019)

*January*
6th - Lytham, Clifton, Roseacre, Elswick, Singleton, Whitehills, Lytham. 31.5 Miles. 1 point
20th - Lytham, Kirkham, Woodplumpton, Bilsborrow, Garstang, Glasson Dock, Pilling, Great Eccleston. Weeton, Lytham. 61 Miles = 2 points
*February*
3rd - Lytham, Blackpool, Fleetwood and return. 53k = 1 point
10th - Lytham, Kirkham, Catforth, inskip, Kirham, Lytham - 51km - 1pt
17th - Preston, Hoghton. Abbey Village, Brinscall, White Coppice, Brindle, Leyland, Longton, Preston - 53km = 1 pt
*March*
10th - Lytham, Weeton, Poulton, Cleveleys, Blackpool, Home 51km 1 pt
*April*
7th Lytham, Preston, Osbaldeston, Ribchester, Longridge, Broughton, Elswick, Lytham 55 miles 2 pts
21st Home, singleton, Presall, Pilling, Great Eccleston, Home - 42 miles 1 pt
23rd Preston, Eccleston, Chorley, Belmont, Blackburn, Preston – 43 miles 1 pt

Running total 11 points


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Apr 2019)

60km today

https://strava.app.link/2kA3x2su9V

1 point 
Running total: 27 points


----------



## Ice2911 (24 Apr 2019)

14th April 56 miles to the coast from Norwich and back. 

22nd April a surprisingly muddy 32 miles off road ride from Heydon and a loop including some of Marriotts Way


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Apr 2019)

7th January 61km Denmark
https://strava.app.link/qVShBbzeiT

18th February 53km. Denmark
https://strava.app.link/Bjqb6sYZp

10th March, 51km, Denmark
https://strava.app.link/oNu5PvGJWU

23rd March, 101km. Denmark
https://strava.app.link/WILbePxnjV

18th April, 201km. Denmark
https://strava.app.link/MSZfkcrF9V

10 points


----------



## Domus (24 Apr 2019)

January 1 Home to Chorlton, group ride inc pub stop in Mobberley, return home from Chorlton 87.4 Kms 2 points
January 3 Home, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Westhoughton, Farnworth and Home via Bolton 53.57 Kms 1 point
January 13 Home, Chorlton Water Park, Tatton Park, Knutsford, Chorlton Water Park and Home. 97.25 Kms 2 points
January 17 Home, Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Bolton Home. 50.9 Kms 1 point
January 25 Ride from Wilmslow around some very nice country lanes plus a circuit of the Airport, to and from Bolton Station 63.87 Kms 1 point
February 1 Grange, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.1 Kms 1 point
February 6 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Hindley, Costa in Leigh then return home via Guided Bus Way 53.6 Kms 1 point
February 10 Home, Chorlton Water Park then tour of Cheshire lanes around Dunham Massey, return home via Manchester 95.04 Kms 2 points
February 14 Home, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and Home 54.16 Kms 1 point
February 16 North West Mini Passage Audax 121.89 Kms 3 points
February 18 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via Bolton and Horwich, return via Blundell Arms 56.6 Kms 1 point
March 26 Flatish ride to Frederick's in Chorley via Farnworth and Adlington, return home via Horwich and Bolton 54.56 Kms 1 point
April 3 Ride to and from Bolton station then met up with mate in Wimslow and rode to Great Budworth for lunch, return via Knutsford 64.42 Kms 1 point
April 6 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Farnworth, Stoneclough, Bury and home 73.63 Kms 1 point
April 9 Hotel Helios Palma circular ride via Arenal, Cap Blanc, Cal Pi and back. 71.11Kms 1 point
April 10 Climb up to Cura via Lucamajor and Randa, return to Palma via Algaida.
64.32 Kms 1 point
April11 Inca, Alaró, Bunyola, Palma and return to hotel. 65.56 Kms 1 point
April 12 Cala Pi circuit using different roads. 68.13 Kms 1point
April 13 Palma, Bunyola, Soller and return by same route. 76.95 Kms 1 point
April 14 Palma, Espories, Puigpunyent, and back to Hotel 60.86 Kms 1 point
April 15 Palma, Cala Pi circuit by some very quiet back roads 51Kms 1 point
April 17 Visit to mum's via A6 and return through Rivington and Horwich 61.92 Kms 1 point
April 24 Icecream Wensdae Audax from Marple 106.69 Kms 3 points

Running total 30 points


----------



## C R (28 Apr 2019)

28th of April, Kempsey, Kerswell Green, Croome, Besford Bridge, Pershore, Pinvin, Throckmorton, Bishampton, Flyford, Huddington, Himbleton, Phepson, Shernal Green, Oddingley, Tibberton, Worcester Country Park, St Peters. 57.9 km, 1 point.

Running total 8 points.


----------



## Noodle Legs (28 Apr 2019)

January*: 3* *Points*
February: *3* *Points*
March: *3 Points*

*APRIL*

*28th*: CC Forum Ride Market Bosworth loop 37.48 mi/60.32 *1 Point
https://strava.app.link/0GNGkOZ5fW*



Month Total: *1* *Point*
Challenge Total: *10* *Points*


----------



## steverob (28 Apr 2019)

*January: *4 rides, 5 points
*February: *2 rides, 3 points
*March: *4 rides, 8 points
*13th April: 67.56 miles *- A ride down to Dorchester on Thames and back, where I was either too hot when the sun was out, or too cold when it wasn't - seemingly had to stop every five miles to remove/add layers, which grew quite tiresome - https://www.strava.com/activities/2287014530 - 3 points
*19th April: 74.76 miles *- Gorgeous weather for a long ride along one of my flatter routes out westward. Extended as far as Heyford and Kidlington for the first time - https://www.strava.com/activities/2302304550 - 3 points
*21st April: 31.42 miles *- Finally managed to climb the classic Chilterns climb of Lodge Hill from the more difficult (Butlers Cross) direction without stopping, rather than my usual (easier) route up via Chequers - https://www.strava.com/activities/2307185934 - 1 point
*28th April: 31.42 miles *- Exactly the same distance seven days later, albeit a very different route! This time round climbed The Hale, but didn't have time for much more unfortunately - https://www.strava.com/activities/2325868458 - 1 point

*Total so far: 24 points*


----------



## 13 rider (28 Apr 2019)

Apr 7th 31.7 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cropston ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Apr 8th 35.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Ratby ,Newbold Heath ,Sutton Cheney ,Market Bosworth ,Nailstone ,Thornton ,Anstey
Apr 14th 31.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Ratcleffe on Wreake ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Cropston ,Anstey
Apr 19th 31.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Thrussington ,Ragdale ,Sileby ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Apr 21st 31.3 miles 1 point
Standard Wymeswold 50km loop
Apr 22nd 75 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Swarkstone ,Denstone ,Blythe Bridge
Apr 28th 72 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Austrey ,Snarestone ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 39
Points in all challenges 68


----------



## Spinney (28 Apr 2019)

*Jan 27th - 31.5 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Thornbury, Cromhall - *1 point*
*
Feb
16th - 41.45 miles* - Tytherington, Elberton, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, Damery - *1 point
24th - 32.4 miles* - Hawkesbury Upton, Sopworth, Sherston, Shipton Moyne, Tetbury, Wotton-under-Edge - *1 point*

*March
25th - 50.4 miles* - Stinchcombe, Gloucester (outskirts), Frampton, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Damery - *2 points

April
28th - 33 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Titherington, Cromhall - *1 point*

*Total 6 points*


----------



## Nomadski (28 Apr 2019)

*Jan 12th - 32.24 miles* - Droylsden, Daisy Nook, Chadderton, Heaton Park, Manchester CC, Chorlton - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2073550125
*Feb 13th - 31.39 miles* - Chorlton, Sale, West Timperley, Lymm, Grappenhall, Reverse to Chorlton - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2144213157
*Feb 21st - 36.33 miles* - Withington, Woodhouse Park, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Chorlton - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2165200518
*Feb 26th - 46.14 miles *- Cheadle, High Lane, Disley, Bollington, Alderley Edge, Gatley, West Didsbury -* 1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2177304366
*March 5th - 36.55 miles* - Guargacho, Golf Del Sur, El Medano, San Isidro, Buzanada, Guaza - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2192782920
*March 11th - 31.76 miles* - Las Galletas, Los Christianos, La Camella, Aldea Blanca, Guargacho - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2207171209
*March 13th - 32.28 miles* - Vilaflor, La Sombrera, Parador de Las Canadas del Teide, Mt. Teide Cable Car Station, Vilaflor - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2210921412
*March 20th - 31.60 miles* - Bridgewater Canal, Altrincham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Didsbury, Chorlton - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2227428562

*April 7th - 43.14 miles *- Altrincham, Lower Peover, Mottram St Andrew, Gatley - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2273271882

*Sunday 21st - 32.59 miles* - Ashton Under Lyne, Oldham, Middleton, Manchester City Centre - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2307663049

*Sunday 28th - 68.43 miles* - Knutsford, Nrthwich, Winsford, Church Minshull, Middlewich, Lower Peover, Wilmslow, Heald Green - *3 points *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2326477689


*Total 13 points*


----------



## Sbudge (29 Apr 2019)

28th April 56.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2325210779) - Windy Spring ride - Wingrave, Oving & Stone loop


----------



## demro (29 Apr 2019)

5th Jan - 51.7km - selston, south normanton, shirland, brackenfield, ogston res, wheatcroft, crich, south wingfield, pentrich, leabrooks, ironville, jacksdale, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2056737648

10th Feb - 67.7km - selston, annesley, blidworth, farnsfield, southwell, fiskerton, bleasby, calverton, linby, newstead, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2137364484

24th Mar - 69km - selston, blidworth, farnsfield, southwell, fiskerton, bleasby, calverton, linby, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2236234638

28th April - 52.1km - Selston, South Normanton, Westhouses, Tibshelf, Morton, Higham, Pentrich, Riddings, Underwood, Bagthorpe, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2324833447


----------



## kapelmuur (30 Apr 2019)

Wrapping up April:

9/4 Tatton Park, Pickmere, Bucklow Hill, Ashley. 50.7km
11/4. Bucklow Hill, Wincham, A556, Tabley, Tatton Park 55.1km
16/4 Millington Lane, High Legh, Arley Hall, Great Budworth, Tabley. 58.2km
18/4 April 16th ride the opposite way around. 58.8km
20/4 From Rostherne, Comberbatch, Little Leigh, Weaverham, Anderton, Great Budworth. 56.2km
23/4 Airport, Eccups Lane, AE bypass, Mobberley  53.0km
26/4 Showers and wind, like Flanders without cobbles. 52.2km
30/4 Airport, Morley Green, AE Bypass, down Artists Lane, Ashley. 60.5km

33 points total.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Apr 2019)

80 km today

https://strava.app.link/bRphxolFjW

2 points
Running total: 29 points


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2019)

*Jan 3rd, 51 km*
Todmorden, Bacup, Rossendale, Waterfoot, Deerplay, Walk Mill, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Tod, woods in park, Sour Hall, Bacup Rd, Rochdale canal towpath, Tod.

*Feb 28th, 50 km*
[Singlespeed] Todmorden, A646 to Manchester Rd (Burnley), u-turn and return to Tod, A6033 through Walsden, then Calderbrook and Caldermoor to Littleborough, back to Tod on A6033, circuit of town to clock up exactly my target.

*Mar 29th, 50 km*
Todmorden, Mankinholes, Shade, Walsden, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Portsmouth, Holme Chapel, Overtown, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Widdop Gate, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod.

*Apr 30th, 51 km*
Todmorden, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Sowerby, Shield Hall Ln, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Todmorden.


----------



## StuartG (30 Apr 2019)

*January*
1st: 51.20 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Box Hill-Mickleham and return: 2 points [F]
15th: 52.39 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Outwood-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points [F]
*February*
9th: 51.78 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Epsom-Bookham-Cobham-Ewell-Banstead-Purley-Sydenham [A]
12th: 51.60 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Oxted-Crowhurst-Godstone-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
*March*
26th: 52.40 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Shoreham-Lullingstone & back [A]
*April*
7th: 51.71 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Pebblecombe-Henfold Lakes-Tanhouse Farm-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham [A]
16th: 57.12 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
23rd: 50.20 miles: Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Knockholt-Sevenoaks-Chipstead-Warlingham-Sydenham [F]
28th: 55.25 miles: Spring Tour 2nd Day: Rennes-Chateaubriant [F]
29th: 50.77 miles: Spring Tour 3rd Day: Chateaubriant-Angers [F]

Total: 20 points
[A] Condor Acciaio [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## slow scot (1 May 2019)

April.

5th. (51kms) Deeside line, Mill Inn, Park bridge, Flora's, Garlogie, Blacktop.
7th. (61kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Flora's, Park bridge, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
8th. (54kms). As yesterday, but after Flora's home via Drum and Deeside line.
10th. (67kms). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Denhead hill, Banchory, Crathes, Hirn, Garlogie, Blacktop.
13th. (60kms). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge, Flora's, Echt, Dunecht estate, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
18th. (74kms). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Garrol hill, Feughside, Banchory, Crathes, Hirn, Drum, Deeside line.
19th. (54kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Flora's, Drum, Deeside line.
20th. (73kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Flora,s, Hirn, Hill of Brathens, Banchory, Denhead hill, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
24th. (52kms). Deeside line, Mill inn, Durris hills, Park bridge, Flora's, Drum, Deeside line.
26th. (60kms). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge, Flora's, Echt, Dunecht estate, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
28th. (68kms). Deeside line, Drum, Hirn, Tesco's road to new "Ride" cafe in Banchory, Bridge of Feugh, Denhead hill, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.

Total points: 40


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 May 2019)

*15 January* *- 52.88 km / 32.86 miles* - Anston - Woodsetts - Gildingwells - Carlton-in-Lindrick - Worksop - Rhodesia - Whitwell - Woodall
*27 February* *- 52.38km / 32.55 miles *- Whitwell, *B*arlborough, *C*lowne, *D*uckmanton, *E*ckington, Beighton, Aston-cum-Aughton
*18 March - 52.1km / 32.37 miles *- Trans Pennine Trail (TPT) from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with a short detour around the lake at Pools Brook Country Park.
*28* *March - 58.6 km / 36.41 miles *- TPT to Tapton Lock into Chesterfield to Holmesbrook Valley Park through smaller parks, past the railway station and return to Tapton Lock then make way home. 
*11 April -* *52.6km / 32.68 miles *- TPT from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with loops of the lakes.
*01 May - 52.9km / 32.87 miles *- TPT from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with a loop of each lake at Rother Valley and Pools Brook Country Park.

*Total to date: 6 points*


----------



## Saluki (1 May 2019)

January
12/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2073801102 1 pt
13/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2075006680 Warmed up
https://www.strava.com/activities/2076036381 1 pt

February
17/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2156655649 1 point
22/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2169729527 1 Point

March
05/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2192652744 Back to dog
https://www.strava.com/activities/2192952007 1 pt
11/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2206164534 1pt
17/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2218841172 then
https://www.strava.com/activities/2220714462 1 pt
23/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2234182403 1 point.
30/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2252476330 KLBUG ride then https://www.strava.com/activities/2252775952. 2 points

April
01/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2258008264 Downham, Watlington, Marshland St James, Barroway, Downham, Denver, Bexwell, Downham. 1 pt
13/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2286752697 Downham to Ickburgh and back. 1pt
19/04/19 tps://www.strava.com/activities/2301723116 Downham to Cambridge on route 11 then https://www.strava.com/activities/2302490051 back to Ely. Got lost 116.68km plus riding about in Cambridge. 3 points.
21/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2307371738 Downham, Watlington, Wereham, home. Needed a break as have sore foot
https://www.strava.com/activities/2308244379 Just the Barroway loop. Rested foot for the remainder of the ride. 1 point.
22/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2311931375 Marriotts Way area to Aylsham, Coltishall, Lenwade, Whitwell. 50 miles. 2 points. Forgot to post at the time.


18 Points so far. Year going well.


----------



## Domus (2 May 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in May. 
January - April 30 points. 

May 1 Bolton, Westhoughton, Hindley, Leigh and return via guided bus way 57.19 Kms. 1point

Running total 31 points


----------



## kapelmuur (2 May 2019)

I'm feeling virtuous as I don't usually ride in the rain, but I braved the showers this morning to get a ride on the board for May.

2nd May. Arley out and back. 50.7km

34 points year to date total.


----------



## Domus (2 May 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in May. 
January - April 30 points. 

May 1 Bolton, Westhoughton, Hindley, Leigh and return via guided bus way 57.19 Kms. 1point
May 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.61 Kms 1 point

Running total 32 points


----------



## steveindenmark (3 May 2019)

*steveindenmarkGuru*
7th January 61km Denmark
https://strava.app.link/qVShBbzeiT

18th February 53km. Denmark
https://strava.app.link/Bjqb6sYZp

10th March, 51km, Denmark
https://strava.app.link/oNu5PvGJWU

18th April, 201km. Denmark
https://strava.app.link/MSZfkcrF9V

3rd May, 52km Denmark
Check out my activity on Strava: https://strava.app.link/n7omFYYkoW

11 points


----------



## bluenotebob (3 May 2019)

January - 2 rides, 2 points
February - 4 rides, 5 points
March - 5 rides, 6 points
April - 4 rides, 4 points

May 3rd: Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – Lescouët – Penhouët Butteau – Merdrignac - St Launeuc – Trémorel – Gaël – Le Bran – Mauron – la Ville Haligan – Home 63.48km 1 point


Cumulative points: 18


----------



## bruce1530 (4 May 2019)

January: 1 trip, 1 point
February: 3 trips, 3 points
March: 3 trips, 3 points
April; 4 trips, 5 points

May 4: Train to Johnstone, Houston, Langbank, Renfrew, Paisley, train home. 53k
May 5: Saltcoats to largs and back. 51k
May 11: Kilwinning, Kilmaurs, Moscow, Newmilns, Symington, Irvine and home. 86k
May 19: Saltcoats-Largs-Wemyss Bay-Greenock-PortGlasgow-Houston-Johnstone (train to) kilwinning - Saltcoats. 82k.

Total: 18 points


----------



## gavgav (4 May 2019)

20th January (53.3km)
Shrewsbury-Acton Burnell-Longnor-Cardington-Church Preen-Kenley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 Point

3rd February (54.6km)
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Yockleton-Westbury-Halfway House-Wollaston-Bulthy-Crew Green-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 Point

17th February (67.8km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Rodington Heath-High Ercall-Osbaston-Rowton-Ellerdine Heath-High Hatton-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Moreton Corbett-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

26th February (52.1km)
Grizedale-High Nibthwaite-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Newby Bridge-Graythwaite-Force Forge-Satterthwaite-Grizedale 

1 point 

30th March (53.4km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point

11th April (55.8km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Llanelltyd-Cymer Abbey-Dolgellau-Mawddach Trail-Barmouth-Dyffryn 

1 point 

4th May (53.3km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury 

1 point

Running Total = 7 Points


----------



## StuartG (5 May 2019)

*January*
1st: 51.20 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Box Hill-Mickleham and return: 2 points [F]
15th: 52.39 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Outwood-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points [F]
*February*
9th: 51.78 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Epsom-Bookham-Cobham-Ewell-Banstead-Purley-Sydenham [A]
12th: 51.60 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Oxted-Crowhurst-Godstone-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
*March*
26th: 52.40 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Shoreham-Lullingstone & back [A]
*April*
7th: 51.71 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Pebblecombe-Henfold Lakes-Tanhouse Farm-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham [A]
16th: 57.12 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
23rd: 50.20 miles: Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Knockholt-Sevenoaks-Chipstead-Warlingham-Sydenham [F]
28th: 55.25 miles: Spring Tour 2nd Day: Rennes-Chateaubriant [F]
29th: 50.77 miles: Spring Tour 3rd Day: Chateaubriant-Angers [F]
*May*
1st: 47.22 miles: Spring Tour 5th Day: Le Mans-Nogent [F]
3rd: 54.42 miles: Spring Tour 7th Day: Argentan-Ouistreham [F]

Total: 23 points
[A] Condor Acciaio [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## 13 rider (5 May 2019)

May 5th 31.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Burton on the wolds ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 40
Points in all challenges 69


----------



## The Bystander (5 May 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 4 rides, 4 points
March : 3 rides, 3 points 
April : 3 rides, 4 points
May : 
*5th* Walgrave, Old, Loddington, Orton, Foxhall, Arthingworth, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Rothwell, Foxhall, Mawsley, home
*53.4 km*

Total 17 rides, 18 points


----------



## steverob (5 May 2019)

*January: *4 rides, 5 points
*February: *2 rides, 3 points
*March: *4 rides, 8 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*5th May: 37.79 miles *- Unable to do the long distance route I'd planned for this weekend (yet), so settled for a jaunt round some local villages, most of which were familiar, but one I'd never been through before (reason: turns out it was a dead end!) - https://www.strava.com/activities/2343848422 - 1 point

*Total so far: 25 points*


----------



## C R (5 May 2019)

May 5th, Kempsey, Kerswell Green, Kinnersley, Upton, Longdon, Tewkesbury, Bredon, Eckington, Defford, Wadborough, Littleworth. 54.7 km, 1 point.

Cumulative total 9 points.


----------



## Slick (5 May 2019)

Slick said:


> Neilston, Caldwell, Cuddy Moss, Lochwinnoch, Kilbirnie, Kelburn then down into Largs. Train back up to Howwood then Caldwell via Bowfield and home. 1 point.
> 
> *Total 6 points.*



Paisley, Erskine, Old Kilpatrick, Milton, Dumbarton, Balloch and return same route. 58 miles 

*Total 8 points. *


----------



## Houthakker (5 May 2019)

*January*
6th - Lytham, Clifton, Roseacre, Elswick, Singleton, Whitehills, Lytham. 31.5 Miles. 1 point
20th - Lytham, Kirkham, Woodplumpton, Bilsborrow, Garstang, Glasson Dock, Pilling, Great Eccleston. Weeton, Lytham. 61 Miles = 2 points
*February*
3rd - Lytham, Blackpool, Fleetwood and return. 53k = 1 point
10th - Lytham, Kirkham, Catforth, inskip, Kirham, Lytham - 51km - 1pt
17th - Preston, Hoghton. Abbey Village, Brinscall, White Coppice, Brindle, Leyland, Longton, Preston - 53km = 1 pt
*March*
10th - Lytham, Weeton, Poulton, Cleveleys, Blackpool, Home 51km 1 pt
*April*
7th Lytham, Preston, Osbaldeston, Ribchester, Longridge, Broughton, Elswick, Lytham 55 miles 2 pts
21st Home, singleton, Presall, Pilling, Great Eccleston, Home - 42 miles 1 pt
23rd Preston, Eccleston, Chorley, Belmont, Blackburn, Preston – 43 miles 1 pt
*May*
5th Lytham, Garstang, Scorton, Condor Green, Knott End, Hambleton, Lytham 63 Miles 3 pts 

Running total 14 points


----------



## Bazzer (5 May 2019)

January 1 point
February 1 point
March 1 point
April 20th 1 point
May 5th Culcheth, Glazebury, East Lancs to Worsley, Irlam, Warburton, Lymm, Tatton Park, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 81.2kms 2 points


----------



## Domus (5 May 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in May. 
January - April 30 points. 

May 1 Bolton, Westhoughton, Hindley, Leigh and return via guided bus way 57.19 Kms. 1point
May 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.61 Kms 1 point
May 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington,Westhoughton, Bolton and home 54.08 Kms 1 point

Running total 33 points


----------



## bluenotebob (5 May 2019)

January - 2 rides, 2 points
February - 4 rides, 5 points
March - 5 rides, 6 points
April - 4 rides, 4 points

May 3rd: Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – Lescouët – Penhouët Butteau – Merdrignac - St Launeuc – Trémorel – Gaël – Le Bran – Mauron – la Ville Haligan – Home 63.48km 1 point

May 5th: Home – Pont Ruelland – Grenedan – Trémorel – Lanrelas – Eréac – Mérillac – St Vran – Merdrignac – Penhouët Butteau – Bédée – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 63.73km 1 point


Cumulative points: 19


----------



## Saluki (5 May 2019)

January
12/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2073801102 1 pt
13/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2075006680 Warmed up
https://www.strava.com/activities/2076036381 1 pt

February
17/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2156655649 1 point
22/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2169729527 1 Point

March
05/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2192652744 Back to dog
https://www.strava.com/activities/2192952007 1 pt
11/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2206164534 1pt
17/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2218841172 then
https://www.strava.com/activities/2220714462 1 pt
23/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2234182403 1 point.
30/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2252476330 KLBUG ride then https://www.strava.com/activities/2252775952. 2 points

April
01/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2258008264 Downham, Watlington, Marshland St James, Barroway, Downham, Denver, Bexwell, Downham. 1 pt
13/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2286752697 Downham to Ickburgh and back. 1pt
19/04/19 tps://www.strava.com/activities/2301723116 Downham to Cambridge on route 11 then https://www.strava.com/activities/2302490051 back to Ely. Got lost 116.68km plus riding about in Cambridge. 3 points.
21/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2307371738 Downham, Watlington, Wereham, home. Needed a break as have sore foot
https://www.strava.com/activities/2308244379 Just the Barroway loop. Rested foot for the remainder of the ride. 1 point.
22/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2311931375 Marriotts Way area to Aylsham, Coltishall, Lenwade, Whitwell. 50 miles. 2 points. Forgot to post at the time.

May
05/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2345040377 Denver/Magdalen loop x 2. 50km, 1pt


19 Points so far. Year going well.


----------



## Noodle Legs (6 May 2019)

January*: 3* *Points*
February: *3* *Points*
March: *3 Points*
April: *1 Point*

*MAY*

*6th*: Charnwood Forest hilly ride- Newtown Linford/Anstey/Cropston/ Rothley/Mountsorrel/Quorn/Swithland/Woodhouse Eaves
38.6mi/62.12km *1 Point
https://strava.app.link/wxIamSn6sW*



Month Total: *1* *Point*
Challenge Total: *11 Points*


----------



## 13 rider (6 May 2019)

May 5th 31.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Burton on the wolds ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
May 6th 51.2 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Shenton ,Orton ,Snarestone ,Odestone ,Botcheston ,Markfield ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 42
Points in all challenges 74


----------



## dickyknees (6 May 2019)

January to April 18 points. 
*
May
May 6th - 65.24 kms (40.54 miles) 1 point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Llanfaelog, Rhosneigr, Bryndu, Ty Croes, Dothan, Soar, Bethel, Llangefni, Llyn Cefni, Bodfordd, Trefor x roads, Bodedern, Valley, home.

*Running total: 19 points.*


----------



## steverob (6 May 2019)

*January: *4 rides, 5 points
*February: *2 rides, 3 points
*March: *4 rides, 8 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*5th May: 37.79 miles *- Unable to do the long distance route I'd planned for this weekend (yet), so settled for a jaunt round some local villages, most of which were familiar, but one I'd never been through before (reason: turns out it was a dead end!) - https://www.strava.com/activities/2343848422 - 1 point
*6th May: 70.06 miles *- Got the long ride done, but it was even longer than planned thanks to a closed road diversion north of Silverstone - had to wing it a little as this isn't an area I'm familiar with and my mobile battery was dead - https://www.strava.com/activities/2346696260 - 3 points

*Total so far: 28 points*


----------



## PeteXXX (6 May 2019)

68km today.

https://strava.app.link/0JA1wb4qtW

1 point
Running total: 30 points


----------



## Domus (7 May 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in May. 
January - April 30 points. 

May 1 Bolton, Westhoughton, Hindley, Leigh and return via guided bus way 57.19 Kms. 1point
May 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.61 Kms 1 point
May 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington,Westhoughton, Bolton and home 54.08 Kms 1 point
May 7 Grange, Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.6 Kms 1 point

Running total 34 points


----------



## aferris2 (7 May 2019)

01 Jan: 102.45km https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261 3 points
17 Feb: 109.48km https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510 3 points
09 Mar: 56.06 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2201016970 1 point
27 Mar: 55.56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2244582902 1 point
29 Mar: 51.86 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2249217582 1 point
16 Apr: 111.12 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483 3 points
17 Apr: 51.31 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2297013515 1 point
20 Apr: 58.44 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2305227914 1 point
7 May: 106.35 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/ 3 points
2019 total: 17 points


----------



## lane (7 May 2019)

*January*
6th. 74km. Sudbury. 1 point.

*February*
9th 51km Costock 1 Point (Derby, Sawley, Kegworth, East Leake, Costock and return via same route)
16th 54km Findern 1 Point (Home, Elevaston, Aston on Trent, Stenson, Findern & return via same route)
23rd 63km Barrow Upon Soar 1point (Home, Sawley, Kegworth, Sutton Bonnington, Normanton on Soar, Barrow on Soar & return via same route)

*March*
17th 50km Findern 1 Point (Home, Elevaston, Aston on Trent, Stenson, Findern & return via same route)
24th 69km Dale Abbey 1 point
30th 52km Wilson 1 point

*April*
16th 51km Swarkestone Lock, Aston, Weston, Thurlston, Derby circuit 1 point
21st 50km Derby, Findern, Stenson, Derby. 1 Point
23rd. 50km Same ride as the 21st. 1 point.

*May*
4th Derby to Sandy (Beds) 155km 3 points
5th Sandy to Bourne (Lincs) 101km 3 points
6th Bourne to Derby 94km 2 points
15th Normington on Soar via Trent Lock 51km 1 point
18th May, Derby, Barrow, Old Dalby, East Leake 85km 2 points
26th May 84km https://www.strava.com/activities/2377675671 3 Points



*Total 24 Points*


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2019)

*Jan 3rd, 51 km*
Todmorden, Bacup, Rossendale, Waterfoot, Deerplay, Walk Mill, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Tod, woods in park, Sour Hall, Bacup Rd, Rochdale canal towpath, Tod.

*Feb 28th, 50 km*
[Singlespeed] Todmorden, A646 to Manchester Rd (Burnley), u-turn and return to Tod, A6033 through Walsden, then Calderbrook and Caldermoor to Littleborough, back to Tod on A6033, circuit of town to clock up exactly my target.

*Mar 29th, 50 km*
Todmorden, Mankinholes, Shade, Walsden, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Portsmouth, Holme Chapel, Overtown, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Widdop Gate, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod.

*Apr 30th, 51 km*
Todmorden, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Sowerby, Shield Hall Ln, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Todmorden.
*
May 7th, 57 km*
Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, CVC to 'royd, Cragg Vale climb to Sykes Gate farm, High Stones Rd, Steep Ln, Sowerby, Hubberton Green, Cotton Stones, Blue Ball Rd, Coal Gate Rd, Hubberton Grn, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod.


----------



## Sbudge (8 May 2019)

4th May 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2341089704) - Hail on The Hale - Wendover, Tring & Chesham


----------



## Jon George (9 May 2019)

*May 9th*
Ipswich – Nacton – Levington – Levington marina – Foxhall – Ipswich – Westerfield – Henley – Barham – Hemingstone – Coddenham – Barham – Ipswich
*50 km (Actually, the time it took, I estimate that it was probably nearer sixty odd kilometres, but I'm not too bothered - I'm satisfied I can claim my point. )*
*1 Point*

*9 Points Total*


----------



## Katherine (9 May 2019)

*2019 
January 
20th January* 37 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Lymm, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.

*February
10th February* 42 miles 1 point. Swinton, Patricroft, Irlam, Warburton, Rush Green, Stathum, Grappenhall, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Glazebury, Astley, Ellenbrook.
*17th February* 43 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Lowton, Earlestown, Newton-le-Willows, Winwick, Croft, Culcheth, Astley, Ellenbrook.

*March
3rd March* 45 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Rush Green, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Patricroft, Monton, Walkden.
*24th March* 39 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Lymm, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.

*April
5th April* 53 miles 2 points. Roe Green, Winton, Peel Green, Irlam, Hollins Green, Warburton, Rostherne, Knutsford, Mobberley, Ashley, Dunham, warburton, Hollins Green, Glazebrook, Culcheth Lowton, Leigh, Mosley Common.

*May
5th May* 45 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Rush Green, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Patricroft, Monton, Walkden.

*Total Points *8


----------



## bluenotebob (10 May 2019)

January - 2 rides, 2 points
February - 4 rides, 5 points
March - 5 rides, 6 points
April - 4 rides, 4 points

May 3rd: Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – Lescouët – Penhouët Butteau – Merdrignac - St Launeuc – Trémorel – Gaël – Le Bran – Mauron – la Ville Haligan – Home 63.48km 1 point

May 5th: Home – Pont Ruelland – Grenedan – Trémorel – Lanrelas – Eréac – Mérillac – St Vran – Merdrignac – Penhouët Butteau – Bédée – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 63.73km 1 point

May 9th: Home – Pont Ruelland – La Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – la Ville Réhel – le Vieux Bourg – Taupont – Helléan – le Bois Hervé – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – la Ville Hein – Guilliers – Evriguet – Home 74.27km 1 point


Cumulative points: 20


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (10 May 2019)

*15 January* *- 52.88 km / 32.86 miles* - Anston - Woodsetts - Gildingwells - Carlton-in-Lindrick - Worksop - Rhodesia - Whitwell - Woodall
*27 February* *- 52.38km / 32.55 miles *- Whitwell, *B*arlborough, *C*lowne, *D*uckmanton, *E*ckington, Beighton, Aston-cum-Aughton
*18 March - 52.1km / 32.37 miles *- Trans Pennine Trail (TPT) from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with a short detour around the lake at Pools Brook Country Park.
*28* *March - 58.6 km / 36.41 miles *- TPT to Tapton Lock into Chesterfield to Holmesbrook Valley Park through smaller parks, past the railway station and return to Tapton Lock then make way home. 
*11 April -* *52.6km / 32.68 miles *- TPT from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with loops of the lakes.
*01 May - 52.9km / 32.87 miles *- TPT from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with a loop of each lake at Rother Valley and Pools Brook Country Park.
*10 May - 84.79km / 52.6 miles* - TPT Rother Valley Country Park to Poolsbrook Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield to Rother Valley to Poolsbrook to (the new and nearly completed former) Clowne Branch Line to Poolsbrook (again!) to Rother Valley (again!).

*Total to date: 8 points*


----------



## Eribiste (11 May 2019)

It transpires that I can present a qualifying ride for May, having done around 80 km on the British Heart Foundation's Cotswold ride.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2358839964


----------



## NorthernDave (11 May 2019)

*January 2019 *- 2 points
*February 2019* - 3 points
*March 2019* - 2 points
*April 2019* - 5 points

*11th May 2019
56.72 km *- Manston, Barnbow, Thorp Park, Pendas Fields, Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

Running total:* 13 points*

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## Domus (11 May 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in May. 
January - April 30 points. 

May 1 Bolton, Westhoughton, Hindley, Leigh and return via guided bus way 57.19 Kms. 1point
May 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.61 Kms 1 point
May 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington,Westhoughton, Bolton and home 54.08 Kms 1 point
May 7 Grange, Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.6 Kms 1 point
May 10/11 Bristol to Barry with The Fridays 147.2 Kms 3 points

Running total 37 points


----------



## Spinney (11 May 2019)

*Jan 27th - 31.5 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Thornbury, Cromhall - *1 point*
*
Feb
16th - 41.45 miles* - Tytherington, Elberton, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, Damery - *1 point
24th - 32.4 miles* - Hawkesbury Upton, Sopworth, Sherston, Shipton Moyne, Tetbury, Wotton-under-Edge - *1 point*

*March
25th - 50.4 miles* - Stinchcombe, Gloucester (outskirts), Frampton, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Damery - *2 points

April
28th - 33 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Titherington, Cromhall - *1 point

May
11th - 53 miles* - FLAB 50 mile sportive - Ilkley, Grassington, Kettlewell, Arncliffe, Grassington, Ilkley - * 2 points*

*Total 8 points*


----------



## C R (12 May 2019)

May 12, Worcester, Hallow, Ockeridge, Little Witley, Witley Court, Great Witley, Ockeridge, Wichenford, Upper Broadheath, Bransford, Powick, 53.99 km, 1 point.

10 cumulative points.


----------



## The Bystander (12 May 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 4 rides, 4 points
March : 3 rides, 3 points 
April : 3 rides, 4 points
May : 1 ride, 1 point
+
*12th* Walgrave, Old, Thorpe Malsor, Loddington, Foxhall, Rothwell, Harrington, Lamport, Old, Mawsley, home
*54.7 km*

Total 18 rides, 19 points


----------



## PeteXXX (12 May 2019)

80km today

https://strava.app.link/ngFHm01qDW

2 points 
Running total: 32 points


----------



## dickyknees (12 May 2019)

January to April 18 points. 
*
May
May 6th - 65.24 kms (40.54 miles) 1 point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Llanfaelog, Rhosneigr, Bryndu, Ty Croes, Dothan, Soar, Bethel, Llangefni, Llyn Cefni, Bodfordd, Trefor x roads, Bodedern, Valley, home.
*May 12th - 100 miles 4 points. *
Vélo Birmingham

*Running total: 23 points*


----------



## Osprey (12 May 2019)

Jan 5th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford ans return. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2056812280
Jan 13th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2075812864
Jan 20th. 52km. Llanmorlais, BurryGreen, Rhosilli, Parkmill, Three Crossess, Penclawdd. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2091732752
Jan 25th. 115km. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley. Swansea Bay, Baglan, Margam, Nottage, Porthcawl and return. https://www.strava.com/activities/2102485419

Feb 10th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Middleton, Rhosilli and return. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2136488424
Feb 17th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Swiss Valley Cynheidre and return. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2156213236
Feb 24th. 101km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2171990602

Mar 02nd. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2185854720
March 17th. 104km. Carmarthenshire Topper Audax. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2223724850
Mar 24th 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Fairwood Common, Bishopston, Caswell Mumbles, Gowereton. https://www.strava.com/activities/2236500611
Mar 30th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Cefn Bryn, Killay, Gowerton. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2251293865

Apr 06th 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Middleton, Rhosilli and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2269827563
Apr 13th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea, Fabian way, and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2285946886
Apr 20th. 101km. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, Ammanford, Black Mountain Bryn Amman, Ystalyfera, Swansea and home. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2304765992

May 5th. 105km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2343839338
May 12th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1 and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2360977373

Total points to date: 26


----------



## Milkfloat (13 May 2019)

Jan 13th 36.5 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Preston Green, Lowsonford, Beausale, Cubbington, Offchurch, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/2075065303
Feb 24th 44.8 miles. Warwick, Sherbourne, Loxley, Admington, Erbrington Hill, Illmington, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Warwick. Ran out of storage space on Garmin 
March 10th 42.8 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Bidford on Avon, Welford on Avon, Stratford upon Avon, Loxley, Charlcote, Wellesbourne, Newbold Pacey, Barford, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2203389258
April 6th - 62.8 miles, Warwick, Shrewley, Kingswood, Meriden, Fillongley, Bedworth, Brinklow, Rugby, Southam, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2268477886
May 12th - 101.4 miles. Ride Birmingham and Midlands. Birmingham, Atherstone, Coventry, Corely, Kingswood, Rubery, Birmingham. https://www.strava.com/activities/2361720560


----------



## aferris2 (13 May 2019)

01 Jan: 102.45km https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261 3 points
17 Feb: 109.48km https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510 3 points
09 Mar: 56.06 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2201016970 1 point
27 Mar: 55.56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2244582902 1 point
29 Mar: 51.86 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2249217582 1 point
16 Apr: 111.12 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483 3 points
17 Apr: 51.31 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2297013515 1 point
20 Apr: 58.44 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2305227914 1 point
7 May: 106.35 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/ 3 points
13 May: 51.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2363829218 1 point
2019 total: 18 points


----------



## Fiona R (13 May 2019)

*May 2019 
Cumulative all challenges 70pts
This challenge 16pts
Sun 5th 103km 1012m BCG Brockley Burrington Sweets *Home-Backwell-Brockley Combe-Wrington-Burrington Combe-Priddy-Wookey Hole-Westhay (Sweets)-Mark-Loxton-Yatton-Backwell-Home* 3pts
Sat 11th 214km 1802m **South Glos 100 Audax + ECE* Home-Nailsea-Clevedon-Portishead-Avonmouth Bridge-Bristol-Easter Compton-Alveston-Tytherington-Tetbury-Poole Keynes-Sapperton-Cherrington-Wotton under Edge-Cromhall-Tytherington-Alveston etc back home *5pts
Sun 12th 106km 532m BSG 8 go to the seaside *Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Loxton-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston super Mare-Kewstoke-Yatton-Nailsea-Home *3pts
Weds 15th 88km 677m Brean and Bleadon Belmont *Home-Backwell-Congrebsury-Weston super Mare-Brean-Bleadon-Webbington-Sandford-Congrebsury-Backwell-Belmont Hill-Failand-Long Ashton-Home *2pts
Sun 19th 68km 446m **BSG Moooooooooove over* Home-Backwell-Nailsea-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home *1pt
Sat 25th 87km 1143m Day 1 Borders and Castles Mini Tour Wye oh Wye *Home-Long Ashton-Clifton Suspension Bridge/Bristol-Easter Compton-Aust-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-St Briavels-Coleford-Symonds Yat-Goodrich-Ross on Wye-Hoarwithy *2pts
Sun 26th 82km 870m Day 2 Borders and Castles Mini Tour Weebling to Weobley *Hoarwithy-Bartestree-Marden-Kings Pyon-Weobley-Bridge Sollers-Madley-Cockyard-Ewyas Harold-Pontrilas-Bagwyllydiart *2pts
Mon 27th 90km 1155m **Day 3 Borders and Castles Mini Tour Hills? What hills?* Bagwyllydiart-Kentchurch-Grosmont-Cross Ash-Raglan-Itton Common-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Aust-Easter Compton-Bristol/Portway-Long Ashton-Home *2pts*


----------



## PeteXXX (13 May 2019)

82km today.

https://strava.app.link/O5AhC6p9EW

2 points 
Running total: 34 points


----------



## StuartG (14 May 2019)

*January*
1st: 51.20 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Box Hill-Mickleham and return: 2 points [F]
15th: 52.39 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Outwood-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points [F]
*February*
9th: 51.78 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Epsom-Bookham-Cobham-Ewell-Banstead-Purley-Sydenham [A]
12th: 51.60 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Oxted-Crowhurst-Godstone-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
*March*
26th: 52.40 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Shoreham-Lullingstone & back [A]
*April*
7th: 51.71 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Pebblecombe-Henfold Lakes-Tanhouse Farm-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham [A]
16th: 57.12 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
23rd: 50.20 miles: Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Knockholt-Sevenoaks-Chipstead-Warlingham-Sydenham [F]
28th: 55.25 miles: Spring Tour 2nd Day: Rennes-Chateaubriant [F]
29th: 50.77 miles: Spring Tour 3rd Day: Chateaubriant-Angers [F]
*May*
1st: 47.22 miles: Spring Tour 5th Day: Le Mans-Nogent [F]
3rd: 54.42 miles: Spring Tour 7th Day: Argentan-Ouistreham [F]
14th: 52.90 miles: Sydenham-Bletchingly-Copthorne-Lingfield-Marden Park-Sydenham [A]

Total: 25 points
[A] Condor Acciaio [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## PeteXXX (15 May 2019)

107km today. 

https://strava.app.link/QXrlPdOoIW

3 points

Running total: 37 points


----------



## Domus (15 May 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in May. 
January - April 30 points. 

May 1 Bolton, Westhoughton, Hindley, Leigh and return via guided bus way 57.19 Kms. 1point
May 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.61 Kms 1 point
May 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington,Westhoughton, Bolton and home 54.08 Kms 1 point
May 7 Grange, Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.6 Kms 1 point
May 10/11 Bristol to Barry with The Fridays 147.2 Kms 3 points
May 15 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via A6 and return via Rivington. 61.9 Kms 1 point

Running total 38 points


----------



## Saluki (16 May 2019)

January
12/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2073801102 1 pt
13/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2075006680 Warmed up
https://www.strava.com/activities/2076036381 1 pt

February
17/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2156655649 1 point
22/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2169729527 1 Point

March
05/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2192652744 Back to dog
https://www.strava.com/activities/2192952007 1 pt
11/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2206164534 1pt
17/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2218841172 then
https://www.strava.com/activities/2220714462 1 pt
23/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2234182403 1 point.
30/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2252476330 KLBUG ride then https://www.strava.com/activities/2252775952. 2 points

April
01/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2258008264 Downham, Watlington, Marshland St James, Barroway, Downham, Denver, Bexwell, Downham. 1 pt
13/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2286752697 Downham to Ickburgh and back. 1pt
19/04/19 tps://www.strava.com/activities/2301723116 Downham to Cambridge on route 11 then https://www.strava.com/activities/2302490051 back to Ely. Got lost 116.68km plus riding about in Cambridge. 3 points.
21/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2307371738 Downham, Watlington, Wereham, home. Needed a break as have sore foot
https://www.strava.com/activities/2308244379 Just the Barroway loop. Rested foot for the remainder of the ride. 1 point.
22/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2311931375 Marriotts Way area to Aylsham, Coltishall, Lenwade, Whitwell. 50 miles. 2 points. Forgot to post at the time.

May
05/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2345040377 Denver/Magdalen loop x 2. 50km, 1pt
12/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2363424035 Cambridge 100 (miles) 4 points
15/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2369906726 and (after fixing the tyre again) https://www.strava.com/activities/2371480406 to make up the 50km 1pt


24 Points so far. Year going well.


----------



## Sbudge (16 May 2019)

15th May 50.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2370485676) - Longer way home... Harrow, Shenley, NW6


----------



## bluenotebob (16 May 2019)

January - 2 rides, 2 points
February - 4 rides, 5 points
March - 5 rides, 6 points
April - 4 rides, 4 points

May 3rd: Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – Lescouët – Penhouët Butteau – Merdrignac - St Launeuc – Trémorel – Gaël – Le Bran – Mauron – la Ville Haligan – Home 63.48km 1 point

May 5th: Home – Pont Ruelland – Grenedan – Trémorel – Lanrelas – Eréac – Mérillac – St Vran – Merdrignac – Penhouët Butteau – Bédée – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 63.73km 1 point

May 9th: Home – Pont Ruelland – La Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – la Ville Réhel – le Vieux Bourg – Taupont – Helléan – le Bois Hervé – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – la Ville Hein – Guilliers – Evriguet – Home 74.27km 1 point

May 16th: Home – Guilliers – Kersamson – Loyat – Mauron – Launay – Quihiac – Chalais – Illifaut – la Riaye - Brignac - St Brieuc-de-Mauron - Home 58.77km 1 point

Cumulative points: 21


----------



## Noodle Legs (16 May 2019)

January*: 3* *Points*
February: *3* *Points*
March: *3 Points*
April: *1 Point*

*MAY*

*6th*: Charnwood Forest hilly ride- Newtown Linford/Anstey/Cropston/ Rothley/Mountsorrel/Quorn/Swithland/Woodhouse Eaves
38.6mi/62.12km *1 Point
https://strava.app.link/wxIamSn6sW*

*16th*: Mercaston, Moorend , Mayfield, Thorpe, Dovedale, Ashbourne, Kniveton, Ashbourne, Hulland, Atlow, Ravensdale Park
34.3mi/55.2km *1 Point
https://strava.app.link/7N0WzjRhKW*


Month Total: *2* *Points*
Challenge Total: *12 Points*


----------



## demro (17 May 2019)

5th Jan - 51.7km - selston, south normanton, shirland, brackenfield, ogston res, wheatcroft, crich, south wingfield, pentrich, leabrooks, ironville, jacksdale, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2056737648

10th Feb - 67.7km - selston, annesley, blidworth, farnsfield, southwell, fiskerton, bleasby, calverton, linby, newstead, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2137364484

24th Mar - 69km - selston, blidworth, farnsfield, southwell, fiskerton, bleasby, calverton, linby, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2236234638

28th April - 52.1km - Selston, South Normanton, Westhouses, Tibshelf, Morton, Higham, Pentrich, Riddings, Underwood, Bagthorpe, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2324833447

13th May - 90km - Selston, Ironville, Codnor, Little Eaton, Wirksworth, Rowsley, Beeley, Ashover, Morton, Tibshelf, South Normanton, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2364182534


----------



## bluenotebob (17 May 2019)

January - 2 rides, 2 points
February - 4 rides, 5 points
March - 5 rides, 6 points
April - 4 rides, 4 points

May 3rd: Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – Lescouët – Penhouët Butteau – Merdrignac - St Launeuc – Trémorel – Gaël – Le Bran – Mauron – la Ville Haligan – Home 63.48km 1 point

May 5th: Home – Pont Ruelland – Grenedan – Trémorel – Lanrelas – Eréac – Mérillac – St Vran – Merdrignac – Penhouët Butteau – Bédée – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 63.73km 1 point

May 9th: Home – Pont Ruelland – La Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – la Ville Réhel – le Vieux Bourg – Taupont – Helléan – le Bois Hervé – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – la Ville Hein – Guilliers – Evriguet – Home 74.27km 1 point

May 16th: Home – Guilliers – Kersamson – Loyat – Mauron – Launay – Quihiac – Chalais – Illifaut – la Riaye - Brignac - St Brieuc-de-Mauron - Home 58.77km 1 point

May 17th: Home – la Murtay – Chateau Trô – St. Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – le Val – Josselin – Montertelot – le Roc St. André – Mauron – Home 82.08km 2 points

Cumulative points: 23


----------



## Noodle Legs (18 May 2019)

January*: 3* *Points*
February: *3* *Points*
March: *3 Points*
April: *1 Point*

*MAY*

*6th*: Charnwood Forest hilly ride- Newtown Linford/Anstey/Cropston/ Rothley/Mountsorrel/Quorn/Swithland/Woodhouse Eaves
38.6mi/62.12km *1 Point
https://strava.app.link/wxIamSn6sW*

*16th*: Mercaston, Moorend , Mayfield, Thorpe, Dovedale, Ashbourne, Kniveton, Ashbourne, Hulland, Atlow, Ravensdale Park
34.3mi/55.2km *1 Point
https://strava.app.link/7N0WzjRhKW*

*18th*: Coalville, Heather, Market Bosworth, Mancetter, Atherstone, Orton, Twycross, Coalville 51.8mi/83.36km *2 Points*
https://strava.app.link/Xmn4cvObNW


Month Total: *4* *Points*
Challenge Total: *14 Points*


----------



## NorthernDave (18 May 2019)

*January 2019 *- 2 points
*February 2019* - 3 points
*March 2019* - 2 points
*April 2019* - 5 points

*11th May 2019
56.72 km *- Manston, Barnbow, Thorp Park, Pendas Fields, Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*18th May 2019
50.38 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Wothersome, Rigton Green, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point *

Running total:* 14 points*

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## 13 rider (18 May 2019)

May 5th 31.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Burton on the wolds ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
May 6th 51.2 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Shenton ,Orton ,Snarestone ,Odestone ,Botcheston ,Markfield ,Anstey
May 18th 113 miles 4 points
Anstey ,Gotham ,Nottingham ,Bilsthorpe ,Gamston ,Finningley ,Misterton ,Lincoln train home 

Points in this challenge 46
Points in all challenges 78


----------



## Domus (19 May 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in May. 
January - April 30 points. 

May 1 Bolton, Westhoughton, Hindley, Leigh and return via guided bus way 57.19 Kms. 1point
May 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.61 Kms 1 point
May 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington,Westhoughton, Bolton and home 54.08 Kms 1 point
May 7 Grange, Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.6 Kms 1 point
May 10/11 Bristol to Barry with The Fridays 147.2 Kms 3 points
May 15 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via A6 and return via Rivington. 61.9 Kms 1 point
May 18 Nickyboys Manchester to Llandudno ride plus back from station 175.81 Kms 4points


Running total 42 points


----------



## The Bystander (19 May 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 4 rides, 4 points
March : 3 rides, 3 points 
April : 3 rides, 4 points
May : 2 rides, 2 points
+
*19th* Walgrave, Old, Thorpe Malsor, Loddington, Harrington, Arthingworth, Kelmarsh, Haselbech, Naseby, Kelmarsh, Foxhall, Mawsley, home
*61.3 km / 1 point*

Total 19 rides, 20 points


----------



## Noodle Legs (19 May 2019)

January*: 3* *Points*
February: *3* *Points*
March: *3 Points*
April: *1 Point*

*MAY*

*6th*: Charnwood Forest hilly ride- Newtown Linford/Anstey/Cropston/ Rothley/Mountsorrel/Quorn/Swithland/Woodhouse Eaves
38.6mi/62.12km *1 Point
https://strava.app.link/wxIamSn6sW*

*16th*: Mercaston, Moorend , Mayfield, Thorpe, Dovedale, Ashbourne, Kniveton, Ashbourne, Hulland, Atlow, Ravensdale Park
34.3mi/55.2km *1 Point*
https://strava.app.link/7N0WzjRhKW

*18th*: Coalville, Heather, Market Bosworth, Mancetter, Atherstone, Orton, Twycross, Coalville 51.8mi/83.36km *2 Points*
https://strava.app.link/Xmn4cvObNW

*19th*: CWCC Club Ride- Griffydam, Ashby, Overseal, Rosliston, Catton Park, Alrewas, Fradley, Fisherwick, Clifton Campville, Netherseal, Measham, Packington, Ravenstone, Home 53.6 mi/86.26km *2 Points*
https://strava.app.link/LMpgyQAPOW

Month Total: *6* *Points*
Challenge Total: *16 Points*


----------



## Ice2911 (19 May 2019)

14th May 50km from Norwich to Postwick, Freethorpe, Acle, Ranworth and home.

19th May my 50 mile ended up being 66 but logging it as the 50. Norwich, Acle, Winterton, Cart Gap, North Walsham, Home. Missed the start due to p******* and had to chase for 32 miles to catch my Sunday ride group. Guess it will do me good


----------



## Katherine (19 May 2019)

*2019 
January 
20th January* 37 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Lymm, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.

*February
10th February* 42 miles 1 point. Swinton, Patricroft, Irlam, Warburton, Rush Green, Stathum, Grappenhall, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Glazebury, Astley, Ellenbrook.
*17th February* 43 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Lowton, Earlestown, Newton-le-Willows, Winwick, Croft, Culcheth, Astley, Ellenbrook.

*March
3rd March* 45 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Rush Green, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Patricroft, Monton, Walkden.
*24th March* 39 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Lymm, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.

*April
5th April* 53 miles 2 points. Roe Green, Winton, Peel Green, Irlam, Hollins Green, Warburton, Rostherne, Knutsford, Mobberley, Ashley, Dunham, warburton, Hollins Green, Glazebrook, Culcheth Lowton, Leigh, Mosley Common.

*May
5th May* 45 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Rush Green, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Patricroft, Monton, Walkden.
*12th May* 33 miles 2 points. Swinton, Walkden. Westhaughton. Lostock Junction, Horich, Grimeford Village, Rivington, Four Gates, Walkden.
*18th May* 70 miles 3 points. A580 cycle path to Salford, Manchester Picadilly, Chorlton, West Tinperley, Dunham, High Legh, Great Budworth, Weaverham, Great Budworth, High Legh, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, A580 cycle path to home.


*Total Points 11*


----------



## Saluki (21 May 2019)

January
12/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2073801102 1 pt
13/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2075006680 Warmed up
https://www.strava.com/activities/2076036381 1 pt

February
17/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2156655649 1 point
22/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2169729527 1 Point

March
05/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2192652744 Back to dog
https://www.strava.com/activities/2192952007 1 pt
11/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2206164534 1pt
17/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2218841172 then
https://www.strava.com/activities/2220714462 1 pt
23/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2234182403 1 point.
30/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2252476330 KLBUG ride then https://www.strava.com/activities/2252775952. 2 points

April
01/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2258008264 Downham, Watlington, Marshland St James, Barroway, Downham, Denver, Bexwell, Downham. 1 pt
13/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2286752697 Downham to Ickburgh and back. 1pt
19/04/19 tps://www.strava.com/activities/2301723116 Downham to Cambridge on route 11 then https://www.strava.com/activities/2302490051 back to Ely. Got lost 116.68km plus riding about in Cambridge. 3 points.
21/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2307371738 Downham, Watlington, Wereham, home. Needed a break as have sore foot
https://www.strava.com/activities/2308244379 Just the Barroway loop. Rested foot for the remainder of the ride. 1 point.
22/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2311931375 Marriotts Way area to Aylsham, Coltishall, Lenwade, Whitwell. 50 miles. 2 points. Forgot to post at the time.

May
05/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2345040377 Denver/Magdalen loop x 2. 50km, 1pt
12/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2363424035 Cambridge 100 (miles) 4 points
15/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2369906726 and (after fixing the tyre again) https://www.strava.com/activities/2371480406 to make up the 50km 1pt
19/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2384314870 Home, Northwold and Oxborough then home. 1 pt


25 Points so far.


----------



## Sbudge (21 May 2019)

18th May 55.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2377750082) - Wendover wanderings, usual suspects (Whiteleaf, Smalldean, Pink etc)


----------



## aferris2 (21 May 2019)

01 Jan: 102.45km https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261 3 points
17 Feb: 109.48km https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510 3 points
09 Mar: 56.06 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2201016970 1 point
27 Mar: 55.56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2244582902 1 point
29 Mar: 51.86 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2249217582 1 point
16 Apr: 111.12 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483 3 points
17 Apr: 51.31 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2297013515 1 point
20 Apr: 58.44 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2305227914 1 point
7 May: 106.35 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/ 3 points
13 May: 51.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2363829218 1 point
21 May: 104 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2385208736/ 3 points
2019 total: 21 points


----------



## kapelmuur (22 May 2019)

I've been quite active so far this month, so here's a catch-up.

4/5 Bluebells and hail showers. 53.1km
6/5 Hazel Grove & back via new A555 bike path. 52.2km
11/5 Circuit from Dunham Park - Tatton Park, Lower Peover, Boots Green, Twemlow Green, Goostrey, Ashley. 60.3km
14/5 Ashley, Lower Peover, Knutsford. 51.8km
16/5 Airport, Castle Mill, Bucklow Hill, Agden Brow, Lymm  53.6km
18/5 From Mobberley, Wizard, Henbury, Lower Withington, Marton, Gawsworth. 64.8km
21/5 Tatton Wall, Antrobus, Bucklow Hill. 56.7km

41 points year to date.


----------



## cosmicbike (23 May 2019)

*10th January:- *Home-Chobham-Sunningdale-Cheapside-WGP-Home. *56.2km*

*2nd February:- *Home-Stroud, Virginia Water, Sunningdale, Englefield Green, Old Windsor (repeat)-Home. *54km*

*8th March:- *Home-Chobham-Sunningdale-Ascot-WGP-Home *54.5km*

*13th April:- *Drakes Trail. Plymouth – Tavistock & back..* 51.6km.*

*9th May:- *Home-Wentworth-Sunninghill-Ascot-WGP-Home. *52.8km*


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 May 2019)

*15 January* *- 52.88 km / 32.86 miles* - Anston - Woodsetts - Gildingwells - Carlton-in-Lindrick - Worksop - Rhodesia - Whitwell - Woodall
*27 February* *- 52.38km / 32.55 miles *- Whitwell, *B*arlborough, *C*lowne, *D*uckmanton, *E*ckington, Beighton, Aston-cum-Aughton
*18 March - 52.1km / 32.37 miles *- Trans Pennine Trail (TPT) from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with a short detour around the lake at Pools Brook Country Park.
*28* *March - 58.6 km / 36.41 miles *- TPT to Tapton Lock into Chesterfield to Holmesbrook Valley Park through smaller parks, past the railway station and return to Tapton Lock then make way home. 
*11 April -* *52.6km / 32.68 miles *- TPT from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with loops of the lakes.
*01 May - 52.9km / 32.87 miles *- TPT from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with a loop of each lake at Rother Valley and Pools Brook Country Park.
*10 May - 84.79km / 52.6 miles* - TPT Rother Valley Country Park to Poolsbrook Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield to Rother Valley to Poolsbrook to (the new and nearly completed former) Clowne Branch Line to Poolsbrook (again!) to Rother Valley (again!).
*23 May - 60.13km / 37.36 miles -* Dinnington, Laughton-en-le-Morthen, *F*irbeck, Styrrup, Oldcotes, Carlton-in-Lindrick, *G*ildingwells, Worksop, Shireoaks, Netherthorpe, Thorpe Salvin, Kiveton Park.

*Total to date: 9 points*


----------



## aferris2 (24 May 2019)

01 Jan: 102.45km https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261 3 points
17 Feb: 109.48km https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510 3 points
09 Mar: 56.06 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2201016970 1 point
27 Mar: 55.56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2244582902 1 point
29 Mar: 51.86 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2249217582 1 point
16 Apr: 111.12 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483 3 points
17 Apr: 51.31 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2297013515 1 point
20 Apr: 58.44 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2305227914 1 point
7 May: 106.35 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/ 3 points
13 May: 51.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2363829218 1 point
21 May: 104 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2385208736/ 3 points
*24 May: 102.09 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2393795497 3 points*
2019 total: 24 points


----------



## Noodle Legs (25 May 2019)

January*: 3* *Points*
February: *3* *Points*
March: *3 Points*
April: *1 Point*

*MAY*

*6th*: Charnwood Forest hilly ride- Newtown Linford/Anstey/Cropston/ Rothley/Mountsorrel/Quorn/Swithland/Woodhouse Eaves
38.6mi/62.12km *1 Point
https://strava.app.link/wxIamSn6sW*

*16th*: Mercaston, Moorend , Mayfield, Thorpe, Dovedale, Ashbourne, Kniveton, Ashbourne, Hulland, Atlow, Ravensdale Park
34.3mi/55.2km *1 Point*
https://strava.app.link/7N0WzjRhKW

*18th*: Coalville, Heather, Market Bosworth, Mancetter, Atherstone, Orton, Twycross, Coalville 51.8mi/83.36km *2 Points*
https://strava.app.link/Xmn4cvObNW

*19th*: CWCC Club Ride- Griffydam, Ashby, Overseal, Rosliston, Catton Park, Alrewas, Fradley, Fisherwick, Clifton Campville, Netherseal, Measham, Packington, Ravenstone, Home 53.6 mi/86.26km *2 Points*
https://strava.app.link/LMpgyQAPOW

*25th*: Willington, Etwall, Hatton, Tutbury, Anslow, Tatenhill, Dunstall, Yoxall, Kings Bromley, Fradley Junction, Harlaston, Rosliston, Drakelow, Burton, Newton Solney, Repton, Willington 53.7mi/ 86.42km *2 Points*
https://strava.app.link/apAKu2DHYW


Month Total: *8* *Points*
Challenge Total: *18 Points*


----------



## 13 rider (25 May 2019)

May 5th 31.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Burton on the wolds ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
May 6th 51.2 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Shenton ,Orton ,Snarestone ,Odestone ,Botcheston ,Markfield ,Anstey
May 18th 113 miles 4 points
Anstey ,Gotham ,Nottingham ,Bilsthorpe ,Gamston ,Finningley ,Misterton ,Lincoln train home 
May 25th 31.8 miles 1 point 
Standard St Bernards Abbey 50km loop 

Points in this challenge 47
Points in all challenges 79


----------



## NorthernDave (25 May 2019)

*January 2019 *- 2 points
*February 2019* - 3 points
*March 2019* - 2 points
*April 2019* - 5 points

*11th May 2019
56.72 km *- Manston, Barnbow, Thorpe Park, Pendas Fields, Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

*18th May 2019
50.38 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Wothersome, Rigton Green, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point *

*25th May 2019
50.53 km* - Thorner, Rigton Green, Wothersome, Bramham, Stutton, Towton, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the very long way round to home - *1 point*

Running total:* 15 points*

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## gavgav (25 May 2019)

20th January (53.3km)
Shrewsbury-Acton Burnell-Longnor-Cardington-Church Preen-Kenley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 Point

3rd February (54.6km)
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Yockleton-Westbury-Halfway House-Wollaston-Bulthy-Crew Green-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 Point

17th February (67.8km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Rodington Heath-High Ercall-Osbaston-Rowton-Ellerdine Heath-High Hatton-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Moreton Corbett-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

26th February (52.1km)
Grizedale-High Nibthwaite-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Newby Bridge-Graythwaite-Force Forge-Satterthwaite-Grizedale 

1 point 

30th March (53.4km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point

11th April (55.8km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Llanelltyd-Cymer Abbey-Dolgellau-Mawddach Trail-Barmouth-Dyffryn 

1 point 

4th May (53.3km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury 

1 point

25th May (68.6km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-All Stretton-Church Stretton-Little Stretton-Minton-The Longmynd-Gogbatch-Longnor-Ryton-Berriewood-Shrewsbury 

1 point 

Running Total = 8 Points


----------



## steverob (25 May 2019)

*January: *4 rides, 5 points
*February: *2 rides, 3 points
*March: *4 rides, 8 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*5th May: 37.79 miles *- Unable to do the long distance route I'd planned for this weekend (yet), so settled for a jaunt round some local villages, most of which were familiar, but one I'd never been through before (reason: turns out it was a dead end!) - https://www.strava.com/activities/2343848422 - 1 point
*6th May: 70.06 miles *- Got the long ride done, but it was even longer than planned thanks to a closed road diversion north of Silverstone - had to wing it a little as this isn't an area I'm familiar with and my mobile battery was dead - https://www.strava.com/activities/2346696260 - 3 points
*25th May: 81.07 miles *- Crank started to drop off; wife had to drive out and deliver correct Allen key to me to fix it! Carried on westwards to do Yarnton (for ABC challenge) and Whytham (for VeloViewer tile purposes), then back home via Oxford - https://www.strava.com/activities/2396540253 - 3 points

*Total so far: 31 points*


----------



## bluenotebob (25 May 2019)

January - 2 rides, 2 points
February - 4 rides, 5 points
March - 5 rides, 6 points
April - 4 rides, 4 points

May 3rd: Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – Lescouët – Penhouët Butteau – Merdrignac - St Launeuc – Trémorel – Gaël – Le Bran – Mauron – la Ville Haligan – Home 63.48km 1 point

May 5th: Home – Pont Ruelland – Grenedan – Trémorel – Lanrelas – Eréac – Mérillac – St Vran – Merdrignac – Penhouët Butteau – Bédée – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 63.73km 1 point

May 9th: Home – Pont Ruelland – La Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – la Ville Réhel – le Vieux Bourg – Taupont – Helléan – le Bois Hervé – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – la Ville Hein – Guilliers – Evriguet – Home 74.27km 1 point

May 16th: Home – Guilliers – Kersamson – Loyat – Mauron – Launay – Quihiac – Chalais – Illifaut – la Riaye - Brignac - St Brieuc-de-Mauron - Home 58.77km 1 point

May 17th: Home – la Murtay – Chateau Trô – St. Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – le Val – Josselin – Montertelot – le Roc St. André – Mauron – Home 82.08km 2 points

May 25th: Home – Kerminy – Quénogé – la Trinité Porhoët – Caussac – le Pas-aux-Biches – Lanouée – la Grée St Laurent – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – la Ville Hein – Guilliers – Home 57.44km 1 point


Cumulative points: 24


----------



## Nomadski (26 May 2019)

*Jan 12th - 32.24 miles* - Droylsden, Daisy Nook, Chadderton, Heaton Park, Manchester CC, Chorlton - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2073550125
*Feb 13th - 31.39 miles* - Chorlton, Sale, West Timperley, Lymm, Grappenhall, Reverse to Chorlton - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2144213157
*Feb 21st - 36.33 miles* - Withington, Woodhouse Park, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Chorlton - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2165200518
*Feb 26th - 46.14 miles *- Cheadle, High Lane, Disley, Bollington, Alderley Edge, Gatley, West Didsbury -* 1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2177304366
*March 5th - 36.55 miles* - Guargacho, Golf Del Sur, El Medano, San Isidro, Buzanada, Guaza - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2192782920
*March 11th - 31.76 miles* - Las Galletas, Los Christianos, La Camella, Aldea Blanca, Guargacho - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2207171209
*March 13th - 32.28 miles* - Vilaflor, La Sombrera, Parador de Las Canadas del Teide, Mt. Teide Cable Car Station, Vilaflor - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2210921412
*March 20th - 31.60 miles* - Bridgewater Canal, Altrincham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Didsbury, Chorlton - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2227428562
*April 7th - 43.14 miles *- Altrincham, Lower Peover, Mottram St Andrew, Gatley - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2273271882
*April 21st - 32.59 miles* - Ashton Under Lyne, Oldham, Middleton, Manchester City Centre - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2307663049
*April 28th - 68.43 miles* - Knutsford, Nrthwich, Winsford, Church Minshull, Middlewich, Lower Peover, Wilmslow, Heald Green - *3 points *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2326477689

Bit slow updating May (especially as I've only done one ride!)

*May 13th - 102.2 miles *- Birmingham, Atherstone, Coventry, Kingswood, Rubery, Halesowen, Birmingham - *4 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2362024099

*Total 17 points*


----------



## C R (26 May 2019)

Managed to squeeze a third metric half in May, bringing my total to 11.

26th of May. Worcester, Droitwich, Hanbury, Bradley Green, Stock Green, Grafton Flyford, North Piddle, Naunton Beauchamp, Pinvin, Pershore, Wadborough, Littleworth. 59.2 km, 1 point.


----------



## 13 rider (26 May 2019)

May 5th 31.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Burton on the wolds ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
May 6th 51.2 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Shenton ,Orton ,Snarestone ,Odestone ,Botcheston ,Markfield ,Anstey
May 18th 113 miles 4 points
Anstey ,Gotham ,Nottingham ,Bilsthorpe ,Gamston ,Finningley ,Misterton ,Lincoln train home 
May 25th 31.8 miles 1 point 
Standard St Bernards Abbey 50km loop 
May 26th 50.1 miles 2 points 
Anstey ,Thornton ,Market Bosworth ,Shenton ,Sargon ,Austrey ,Snarestone ,Market Bosworth ,Ratby ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 49
Points in all challenges 81


----------



## iandg (26 May 2019)

*January:*
6th Jan: Dumfries 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2058995407 1 Point
27th Jan: Dumfries 58km https://www.strava.com/activities/2106236192 1 Point

*February:*
10th Feb: Point/Stornoway 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/2136792683 1 Point
11th Feb: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2139047274 1 Point
19th Feb: Stornoway (Ravenspoint/Callanish 100km) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2160385881 3 points
24th Feb: Stornoway (Achmore/Callanish loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2172111629 1 Point
28th Feb: Stornoway (Callanish/Achmore loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2181672984 1 Point

*March:*
15th Mar: Dumfries (Johnstonebridge out and back) 55km https://www.strava.com/activities/2215351703 1 Point
23rd Mar: Stornoway (Leurbost/Callanish/Carloway loop) 65km https://www.strava.com/activities/2234160914 1 Point
25th Mar: Stornoway (Ness out and back) 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/2240367097 3 Points
31st Mar: Stornoway (Callanish/Achmore loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2254800082 1 Point

*April: *
2nd Apr: Stornoway (Ravenspoint out and back) 70.1km https://www.strava.com/activities/2259614925 1 Point
6th Apr: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2269505411 1 Point
12th Apr: Stornoway (Tarbert and back) 116km https://www.strava.com/activities/2284441794 3 Points
21st Apr: Moniaive to Dumfries (via Haugh of Urr) fixed 55.2km https://www.strava.com/activities/2308121744 1 Point

*May:*
26th May: Dumfries (KM Rally breakfast ride return via Thornhill and Ae) 75.7km https://www.strava.com/activities/2398814410 1 Point
*
Total* 22 points


----------



## Rob and Alison (26 May 2019)

January
5th. 58km. *With Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey Moor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Caenby, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-next-Newton, W.Rasen, Osgodgby, Claxby, Holton-le-Moor, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
6th. 67km. solo. Caistor, N.K.Moor, N.Kelsey, Howsham, Kettleby, Brigg, Scawby, Messingham, Scotter, Kirton-in-Lindsey, Redbourne, Waddingham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, Moortown, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
11th. 58km. *with Stig. route as per Jan 5th.
18th. 58km. solo. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Swallow, Cuxwold, Beelsby, Waltham, Brigsley, Ashby-cum-Fenby, E.Ravendale, Wold Newton, Binbrook, Thoresway, Rothwell, Caistor.
19th. 67km. Tandem. Caistor, Nettleton, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Osgodby, W.Rasen, Toft-next-Newton, Spridlington, Normanby-by-Spital, Glentham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor.
20th. 58km. *with Stig. Caistor, Howsham, Kettleby, Wrawby, Saxby, Horkstow Bridge, Saxby, Ancholme Way, Brigg, Kettleby, Somerby, Searby, N.K.Moor, Caistor.

February
10th. 51km. Tandem Caistor, Gt.Limber, Grasby Bottoms, Kirmington, Wootton, Burnham, Melston Ross, Bigby, Kettleby, Howsham, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor.
10th. 54km *with Stig. Caistor, N.K.Moor, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Waddingham, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Kingerby, Osgodby, Claxby, Holton-le-Moor, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
23rd. 65km. solo. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Brocklesby, Ulceby, Wootton, Barton, Horkstow, Middlegate Lane, Melton Ross, Bigby, Somerby, Clixby, Caistor.
24th. 65km. *with Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Spridlington, Newtoft, W.Rasen, Osgodby, Kirby, N.Owersby, Holton-le-Moor, Moortown, Caistor.

March.
2nd. 55km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32123772 . on Tandem.
29th. 67km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32946996? *with Stig.
30th. 67km.View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32991499? solo 

April.
19th. 53km. Tandem. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Redbourne, Scawby, Broughton, Brigg, Howsham, Caistor.
20th. 55km. *with Stig. Caistor, Kirmington, Wootton, Deepdale, Burnham, Elsham, Wrawby, Kettleby, Howsham, Caistor.
21st. 59km. Solo. Caistor, Somerby, Bigby, Melton Ross, Middlegate Lane, Horkstow, Bonby, Worlaby, Wrawby, Brigg, Cadney, Howsham, Caistor.
22nd. 55km. *with Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Toft Newton, West Rasen, Osgodby, Moortown, Nettleton, Caistor. 

May.
3rd. 55km. Solo. Caistor, N.K.Moor, Moortown, Nettleton, Mansgate hill, Rothwell, Thoresway, Walesby, Claxby, Normanby-le-Wold, Nettleton, Moortown, Caistor.
11th. 67km. Tandem. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Osgodby, W.Rasen, Spridlington, Glentham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor.
25th. 58km. *with Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, W.Rasen, Osgodby, Claxby,Holton-le-Moor, Caistor.


----------



## 13 rider (27 May 2019)

May 5th 31.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Burton on the wolds ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
May 6th 51.2 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Shenton ,Orton ,Snarestone ,Odestone ,Botcheston ,Markfield ,Anstey
May 18th 113 miles 4 points
Anstey ,Gotham ,Nottingham ,Bilsthorpe ,Gamston ,Finningley ,Misterton ,Lincoln train home
May 25th 31.8 miles 1 point
Standard St Bernards Abbey 50km loop
May 26th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Thornton ,Market Bosworth ,Shenton ,Sargon ,Austrey ,Snarestone ,Market Bosworth ,Ratby ,Anstey
May 27th 63.2 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Gaddesby ,Whissendene ,Wymondham ,Waltham ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 56
Points in all challenges 88


----------



## steverob (27 May 2019)

*January: *4 rides, 5 points
*February: *2 rides, 3 points
*March: *4 rides, 8 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*5th May: 37.79 miles *- Unable to do the long distance route I'd planned for this weekend (yet), so settled for a jaunt round some local villages, most of which were familiar, but one I'd never been through before (reason: turns out it was a dead end!) - https://www.strava.com/activities/2343848422 - 1 point
*6th May: 70.06 miles *- Got the long ride done, but it was even longer than planned thanks to a closed road diversion north of Silverstone - had to wing it a little as this isn't an area I'm familiar with and my mobile battery was dead - https://www.strava.com/activities/2346696260 - 3 points
*25th May: 81.07 miles *- Crank started to drop off; wife had to drive out and deliver correct Allen key to me to fix it! Carried on westwards to do Yarnton (for ABC challenge) and Whytham (for VeloViewer tile purposes), then back home via Oxford - https://www.strava.com/activities/2396540253 - 3 points
*27th May: 31.87 miles *- Clearly the best way to train for next Sunday's 100 mile flat ride is to do a 30 mile lumpy route. Wait, what? - https://www.strava.com/activities/2401645419 - 1 point

*Total so far: 32 points*


----------



## Sbudge (28 May 2019)

26th May 80.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2399277319) - Gravel, gradients and lots of drizzle


----------



## Domus (29 May 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in May. 
January - April 30 points. 

May 1 Bolton, Westhoughton, Hindley, Leigh and return via guided bus way 57.19 Kms. 1point
May 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.61 Kms 1 point
May 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington,Westhoughton, Bolton and home 54.08 Kms 1 point
May 7 Grange, Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.6 Kms 1 point
May 10/11 Bristol to Barry with The Fridays 147.2 Kms 3 points
May 15 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via A6 and return via Rivington. 61.9 Kms 1 point
May 18 Nickyboys Manchester to Llandudno ride plus back from station 175.81 Kms 4points
May 29 Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw and home via Bolton 56.46 Kms 1 point

Running total 43 points


----------



## bluenotebob (29 May 2019)

January - 2 rides, 2 points
February - 4 rides, 5 points
March - 5 rides, 6 points
April - 4 rides, 4 points

May 3rd: Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Brignac – Lescouët – Penhouët Butteau – Merdrignac - St Launeuc – Trémorel – Gaël – Le Bran – Mauron – la Ville Haligan – Home 63.48km 1 point

May 5th: Home – Pont Ruelland – Grenedan – Trémorel – Lanrelas – Eréac – Mérillac – St Vran – Merdrignac – Penhouët Butteau – Bédée – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 63.73km 1 point

May 9th: Home – Pont Ruelland – La Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – la Ville Réhel – le Vieux Bourg – Taupont – Helléan – le Bois Hervé – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – la Ville Hein – Guilliers – Evriguet – Home 74.27km 1 point

May 16th: Home – Guilliers – Kersamson – Loyat – Mauron – Launay – Quihiac – Chalais – Illifaut – la Riaye - Brignac - St Brieuc-de-Mauron - Home 58.77km 1 point

May 17th: Home – la Murtay – Chateau Trô – St. Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – le Val – Josselin – Montertelot – le Roc St. André – Mauron – Home 82.08km 2 points

May 25th: Home – Kerminy – Quénogé – la Trinité Porhoët – Caussac – le Pas-aux-Biches – Lanouée – la Grée St Laurent – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – la Ville Hein – Guilliers – Home 57.44km 1 point

May 29th: Home – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crédutel – Cantomheuc – la Ville Hein – la Cadois – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 53.15km 1 point

Cumulative points: 25


----------



## kapelmuur (30 May 2019)

Last rides in May.

23/5. Ashley, Mobberley, Marthall, Whipping Stocks and return. 56.4km
25/5 From Mobberley, Marthall, Bate Mill, Birtles, Alderley Edge. 52.7km
28/5 The Romper 50.9km
30/5 Riding in the rain. Tatton Park, Pickmere, Tabley, Rostherne. 51.0km

45 points to date.


----------



## The Bystander (31 May 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 4 rides, 4 points
March : 3 rides, 3 points 
April : 3 rides, 4 points
May : 3 rides, 3 points
+
*31st* Walgrave, Old, Thorpe Malsor, Loddington, Harrington, Rothwell, Lamport, Old, Mawsley, home
*54.7 km / 1 point*

Total 20 rides, 21 points


----------



## bruce1530 (1 Jun 2019)

January: 1 trip, 1 point
February: 3 trips, 3 points
March: 3 trips, 3 points
April; 4 trips, 5 points
May: 4 trips, 6 points

June 1: Saltcoats-Kilwinning-Lochwinnoch and back. 56k
June 10: Saltcoats-Irvine-Troon-Prestwick and back, 61k
June 16: Saltcoats-Irvine-Dundonald-Stewarton-Kilwinning-Saltcoats. 58k
June 22: Saltcoats-Largs and a little bit, and back 52k.
June 29: Saltcoats-Irvine-Kilmarnock-Kilmaurs-Saltcoats. 52k

Total: 23 points


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jun 2019)

*Jan 3rd, 51 km*
Todmorden, Bacup, Rossendale, Waterfoot, Deerplay, Walk Mill, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Tod, woods in park, Sour Hall, Bacup Rd, Rochdale canal towpath, Tod.

*Feb 28th, 50 km*
[Singlespeed] Todmorden, A646 to Manchester Rd (Burnley), u-turn and return to Tod, A6033 through Walsden, then Calderbrook and Caldermoor to Littleborough, back to Tod on A6033, circuit of town to clock up exactly my target.

*Mar 29th, 50 km*
Todmorden, Mankinholes, Shade, Walsden, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Portsmouth, Holme Chapel, Overtown, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Widdop Gate, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod.

*Apr 30th, 51 km*
Todmorden, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Sowerby, Shield Hall Ln, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Todmorden.
*
May 7th, 57 km*
Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, CVC to 'royd, Cragg Vale climb to Sykes Gate farm, High Stones Rd, Steep Ln, Sowerby, Hubberton Green, Cotton Stones, Blue Ball Rd, Coal Gate Rd, Hubberton Grn, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod.

*May 31st, 85 km*
Clitheroe, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross o' Greet, Ivah, Wray, Salter Fell, Newton, Dunsop Bridge, Whitewell, Cow Ark, Bashall Eaves, Clitheroe.


----------



## Nomadski (1 Jun 2019)

*Jan 12th - 32.24 miles* - Droylsden, Daisy Nook, Chadderton, Heaton Park, Manchester CC, Chorlton - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2073550125
*Feb 13th - 31.39 miles* - Chorlton, Sale, West Timperley, Lymm, Grappenhall, Reverse to Chorlton - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2144213157
*Feb 21st - 36.33 miles* - Withington, Woodhouse Park, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Chorlton - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2165200518
*Feb 26th - 46.14 miles *- Cheadle, High Lane, Disley, Bollington, Alderley Edge, Gatley, West Didsbury -* 1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2177304366
*March 5th - 36.55 miles* - Guargacho, Golf Del Sur, El Medano, San Isidro, Buzanada, Guaza - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2192782920
*March 11th - 31.76 miles* - Las Galletas, Los Christianos, La Camella, Aldea Blanca, Guargacho - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2207171209
*March 13th - 32.28 miles* - Vilaflor, La Sombrera, Parador de Las Canadas del Teide, Mt. Teide Cable Car Station, Vilaflor - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2210921412
*March 20th - 31.60 miles* - Bridgewater Canal, Altrincham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Didsbury, Chorlton - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2227428562
*April 7th - 43.14 miles *- Altrincham, Lower Peover, Mottram St Andrew, Gatley - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2273271882
*April 21st - 32.59 miles* - Ashton Under Lyne, Oldham, Middleton, Manchester City Centre - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2307663049
*April 28th - 68.43 miles* - Knutsford, Nrthwich, Winsford, Church Minshull, Middlewich, Lower Peover, Wilmslow, Heald Green - *3 points *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2326477689
*May 13th - 102.2 miles *- Birmingham, Atherstone, Coventry, Kingswood, Rubery, Halesowen, Birmingham - *4 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2362024099

*June 1st - 44.80 mile* - Chorlton, Styal, Adlington, Pott Shrigley, Bollington, Prestbury, Alderley Edge. Wilmslow, Northenden - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2415071825

*Total 18 points*


----------



## Bazzer (1 Jun 2019)

January 1 point
February 1 point
March 1 point
April 1 point
May 2 points
June 1st Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Latchford, Appleton, Mere, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Houghton Green, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 80.93 kms 2 points


----------



## aferris2 (1 Jun 2019)

01 Jan: 102.45km https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261 3 points
17 Feb: 109.48km https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510 3 points
09 Mar: 56.06 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2201016970 1 point
27 Mar: 55.56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2244582902 1 point
29 Mar: 51.86 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2249217582 1 point
16 Apr: 111.12 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483 3 points
17 Apr: 51.31 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2297013515 1 point
20 Apr: 58.44 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2305227914 1 point
7 May: 106.35 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/ 3 points
13 May: 51.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2363829218 1 point
21 May: 104 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2385208736/ 3 points
24 May: 102.09 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2393795497 3 points
*1 Jun: 103.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2415207072 3 points*
2019 total: 27 points


----------



## Eribiste (2 Jun 2019)

Here's my first contribution for June, I'm hoping to do another good ride next weekend too, on the LINC (Leukaemia INtensive Chemotherapy fund) 3 Counties from Tewkesbury.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2416525915


----------



## slow scot (2 Jun 2019)

May.

5th. (54kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Flora's, Drum, Deeside line
6th. (55kms). Blacktop, Westhill, Kirkton of Skene, Lyne of Skene, Dunecht estate, Flora's, Drum, Deeside line.
9th. (52kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Flora's, Drum, Deeside line.
11th. (54kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate via Tillymannoch, Echt, Flora's, Drum, Deeside line.
12th. (64kms). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Sustrans route 1 to Stonehaven, Inverbervie, St. Cyrus, and Montrose.
13th. (73kms). Montrose, Friockheim, Letham, Forfar, Kirriemuir, Pearsie, Glen Prosen.
14th. Glen Prosen, Pearsie, Glenisla, Glenshee, The Cairnwell, Braemar. (73kms)
15th. (104kms). Braemar, Balmoral, Ballater, Birse, Corserdarder, Banchory, Crathes, Hirn, Drum, Deeside line.
24th. (54kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.
29th. (70kms). Deeside line, Drum, Hirn, Raemoir Road to Banchory, South Deeside, Slug Road, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.

June.

1st. (77kms). Blacktop, Westhill, Auchronie, Strathray, Kinellar, Kintore, Port Elphinstone, Inverurie, Burnhelvie, River Don footbridge, Kemnay, Castle Fraser, Dunecht estate, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.

Total Points: 53


----------



## 13 rider (2 Jun 2019)

Jun 2nd 32.28 miles 1 point
Standard 50 km loop to Wymeswold and back

Points in this challenge 57
Points in all challenges 89


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Jun 2019)

*15 January* *- 52.88 km / 32.86 miles* - Anston - Woodsetts - Gildingwells - Carlton-in-Lindrick - Worksop - Rhodesia - Whitwell - Woodall
*27 February* *- 52.38km / 32.55 miles *- Whitwell, *B*arlborough, *C*lowne, *D*uckmanton, *E*ckington, Beighton, Aston-cum-Aughton
*18 March - 52.1km / 32.37 miles *- Trans Pennine Trail (TPT) from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with a short detour around the lake at Pools Brook Country Park.
*28* *March - 58.6 km / 36.41 miles *- TPT to Tapton Lock into Chesterfield to Holmesbrook Valley Park through smaller parks, past the railway station and return to Tapton Lock then make way home. 
*11 April -* *52.6km / 32.68 miles *- TPT from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with loops of the lakes.
*01 May - 52.9km / 32.87 miles *- TPT from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with a loop of each lake at Rother Valley and Pools Brook Country Park.
*10 May - 84.79km / 52.6 miles* - TPT Rother Valley Country Park to Poolsbrook Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield to Rother Valley to Poolsbrook to (the new and nearly completed former) Clowne Branch Line to Poolsbrook (again!) to Rother Valley (again!).
*23 May - 60.13km / 37.36 miles -* Dinnington, Laughton-en-le-Morthen, *F*irbeck, Styrrup, Oldcotes, Carlton-in-Lindrick, *G*ildingwells, Worksop, Shireoaks, Netherthorpe, Thorpe Salvin, Kiveton Park. 
*2 June - 64.95km / 40.36 miles* - TPT Rother Valley Country Park to Poolsbrook Country Park to Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock to Rother Valley Country Park

*Total to date: 10 points*


----------



## The Bystander (2 Jun 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 4 rides, 4 points
March : 3 rides, 3 points 
April : 3 rides, 4 points
May : 4 rides, 4 points
June :
*2nd* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Thorpe Malsor, Loddington, Rothwell, Harrington, Old, home
*51.1 km / 1 point*

Total 21 rides, 22 points


----------



## kapelmuur (2 Jun 2019)

Recorded my first June ride yesterday:

- 1st June. From Dunham Park, Comberbatch, Hartford, Little Leigh. 58.5km

46 points to date.


----------



## Saluki (2 Jun 2019)

January
12/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2073801102 1 pt
13/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2075006680 Warmed up
https://www.strava.com/activities/2076036381 1 pt

February
17/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2156655649 1 point
22/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2169729527 1 Point

March
05/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2192652744 Back to dog
https://www.strava.com/activities/2192952007 1 pt
11/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2206164534 1pt
17/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2218841172 then
https://www.strava.com/activities/2220714462 1 pt
23/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2234182403 1 point.
30/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2252476330 KLBUG ride then https://www.strava.com/activities/2252775952. 2 points

April
01/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2258008264 Downham, Watlington, Marshland St James, Barroway, Downham, Denver, Bexwell, Downham. 1 pt
13/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2286752697 Downham to Ickburgh and back. 1pt
19/04/19 tps://www.strava.com/activities/2301723116 Downham to Cambridge on route 11 then https://www.strava.com/activities/2302490051 back to Ely. Got lost 116.68km plus riding about in Cambridge. 3 points.
21/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2307371738 Downham, Watlington, Wereham, home. Needed a break as have sore foot
https://www.strava.com/activities/2308244379 Just the Barroway loop. Rested foot for the remainder of the ride. 1 point.
22/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2311931375 Marriotts Way area to Aylsham, Coltishall, Lenwade, Whitwell. 50 miles. 2 points. Forgot to post at the time.

May
05/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2345040377 Denver/Magdalen loop x 2. 50km, 1pt
12/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2363424035 Cambridge 100 (miles) 4 points
15/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2369906726 and (after fixing the tyre again) https://www.strava.com/activities/2371480406 to make up the 50km 1pt
19/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2384314870 Home, Northwold and Oxborough then home. 1 pt

June
01/06/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2416222004 Holkham Hall, Langham, Blakeney, Holkham 60km 1pt


26 Points so far.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Jun 2019)

*January 2019 *- 2 points
*February 2019* - 3 points
*March 2019* - 2 points
*April 2019* - 5 points
*May 2019* - 3 points

*2nd June 2019
53.91 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Roundhay, Oakwood, then the ITU Leeds Triathlon Cycle Course (Roundhay, Moortown, Scott Hall, Meanwood, Headingley x2), then up to home via Seacroft - *1 point*

Running total:* 16 points*

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## bluenotebob (2 Jun 2019)

January - 2 rides, 2 points
February - 4 rides, 5 points
March - 5 rides, 6 points
April - 4 rides, 4 points
May - 7 rides, 8 points

June 2nd: Home – Mauron – Trégadoret – Loyat – Henlée – Helléan – Penros – le Bois Hervé – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Bosbaron – Chateau Trô – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 54.84km 1 point

Cumulative points: 26


----------



## Milkfloat (2 Jun 2019)

Jan 13th 36.5 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Preston Green, Lowsonford, Beausale, Cubbington, Offchurch, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/2075065303
Feb 24th 44.8 miles. Warwick, Sherbourne, Loxley, Admington, Erbrington Hill, Illmington, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Warwick. Ran out of storage space on Garmin 
March 10th 42.8 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Bidford on Avon, Welford on Avon, Stratford upon Avon, Loxley, Charlcote, Wellesbourne, Newbold Pacey, Barford, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2203389258
April 6th - 62.8 miles, Warwick, Shrewley, Kingswood, Meriden, Fillongley, Bedworth, Brinklow, Rugby, Southam, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2268477886
May 12th - 101.4 miles. Ride Birmingham and Midlands. Birmingham, Atherstone, Coventry, Corely, Kingswood, Rubery, Birmingham. https://www.strava.com/activities/2361720560
June 2nd. 60.9 miles. Warwick, Charlcote, Alderminster, Mickleton, Chipping Camden, Brailles, Middle Tysoe, Kineton, Leamington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2416611458


----------



## Fiona R (3 Jun 2019)

*June 2019
Cumulative all challenges 75pts
This challenge 16pts
Sat 1st 218km 2202m Sam Weller's Day Trip to Wochma 200km audax *Tewkesbury-Hoarwithy-Wormelow-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Tytherington-Hawkesbury Upton-Didmarton-Malmesbury-Sapperton-Birdlip-Churchdown-Tewkesbury *5pts*


----------



## steverob (3 Jun 2019)

*January: *4 rides, 5 points
*February: *2 rides, 3 points
*March: *4 rides, 8 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *4 rides, 8 points (becoming a bit of a trend here...)
*2nd June: 102.15 miles *- Tour of Cambridgeshire 2019. Really tough going. They ran out of food and water at most of the Pit Stops before I arrived and there was a horribly strong headwind for most of the last 30 miles that ground everyone to a halt - https://www.strava.com/activities/2418698687 - 4 points

*Total so far: 36 points*


----------



## bluenotebob (3 Jun 2019)

January - 2 rides, 2 points
February - 4 rides, 5 points
March - 5 rides, 6 points
April - 4 rides, 4 points
May - 7 rides, 8 points

June 2nd: Home – Mauron – Trégadoret – Loyat – Henlée – Helléan – Penros – le Bois Hervé – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Bosbaron – Chateau Trô – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 54.84km 1 point

June 3rd: Home – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – les Pont des Deux Rivières – Josselin – les Forges – Mohon – Guilliers – Home 90.42km 2 points


Cumulative points: 28


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Jun 2019)

7th January 61km Denmark
https://strava.app.link/qVShBbzeiT

18th February 53km. Denmark
https://strava.app.link/Bjqb6sYZp

10th March, 51km, Denmark
https://strava.app.link/oNu5PvGJWU

18th April, 201km. Denmark
https://strava.app.link/MSZfkcrF9V

3rd May, 52km, Denmark
https://strava.app.link/n7omFYYkoW

2nd June, 51km, Denmark
https://www.strava.com/activities/2416169637

2nd July - 51km, Denmark
https://strava.app.link/27QOw0DP1X

13 points


----------



## aferris2 (3 Jun 2019)

01 Jan: 102.45km https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261 3 points
17 Feb: 109.48km https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510 3 points
09 Mar: 56.06 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2201016970 1 point
27 Mar: 55.56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2244582902 1 point
29 Mar: 51.86 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2249217582 1 point
16 Apr: 111.12 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483 3 points
17 Apr: 51.31 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2297013515 1 point
20 Apr: 58.44 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2305227914 1 point
7 May: 106.35 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/ 3 points
13 May: 51.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2363829218 1 point
21 May: 104 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2385208736/ 3 points
24 May: 102.09 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2393795497 3 points
1 Jun: 103.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2415207072 3 points
*3 Jun: 116 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2420306345 3 points*
2019 total: 30 points


----------



## iandg (6 Jun 2019)

*January:*
6th Jan: Dumfries 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2058995407 1 Point
27th Jan: Dumfries 58km https://www.strava.com/activities/2106236192 1 Point

*February:*
10th Feb: Point/Stornoway 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/2136792683 1 Point
11th Feb: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2139047274 1 Point
19th Feb: Stornoway (Ravenspoint/Callanish 100km) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2160385881 3 points
24th Feb: Stornoway (Achmore/Callanish loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2172111629 1 Point
28th Feb: Stornoway (Callanish/Achmore loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2181672984 1 Point

*March:*
15th Mar: Dumfries (Johnstonebridge out and back) 55km https://www.strava.com/activities/2215351703 1 Point
23rd Mar: Stornoway (Leurbost/Callanish/Carloway loop) 65km https://www.strava.com/activities/2234160914 1 Point
25th Mar: Stornoway (Ness out and back) 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/2240367097 3 Points
31st Mar: Stornoway (Callanish/Achmore loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2254800082 1 Point

*April: *
2nd Apr: Stornoway (Ravenspoint out and back) 70.1km https://www.strava.com/activities/2259614925 1 Point
6th Apr: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2269505411 1 Point
12th Apr: Stornoway (Tarbert and back) 116km https://www.strava.com/activities/2284441794 3 Points
21st Apr: Moniaive to Dumfries (via Haugh of Urr) fixed 55.2km https://www.strava.com/activities/2308121744 1 Point

*May:*
26th May: Dumfries (KM Rally breakfast ride return via Thornhill and Ae) 75.7km https://www.strava.com/activities/2398814410 1 Point

*June:*
5th June: Dumfries (Borgue and back - Wednesday Wheelers meet up) 113.9km https://www.strava.com/activities/2425836113 3 Points

*Total *25 points


----------



## Domus (6 Jun 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in May. 
January - April 30 points. 

May 1 Bolton, Westhoughton, Hindley, Leigh and return via guided bus way 57.19 Kms. 1point
May 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.61 Kms 1 point
May 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington,Westhoughton, Bolton and home 54.08 Kms 1 point
May 7 Grange, Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.6 Kms 1 point
May 10/11 Bristol to Barry with The Fridays 147.2 Kms 3 points
May 15 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via A6 and return via Rivington. 61.9 Kms 1 point
May 18 Nickyboys Manchester to Llandudno ride plus back from station 175.81 Kms 4points
May 29 Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw and home via Bolton 56.46 Kms 1 point
June 6 Bolton, Farnworth, Walkden, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton and back home via Bolton 53.96 Kms 1 point

Running total 44 points


----------



## 13 rider (7 Jun 2019)

Jun 2nd 32.28 miles 1 point
Standard 50 km loop to Wymeswold and back
Jun 6th 66.5 miles 3 points
Newport (Wales) to Monmouth and return over some Welsh hills

Points in this challenge 60
Points in all challenges 95


----------



## dickyknees (7 Jun 2019)

January to April 18 points. 
*
May
May 6th - 65.24 kms (40.54 miles) 1 point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Llanfaelog, Rhosneigr, Bryndu, Ty Croes, Dothan, Soar, Bethel, Llangefni, Llyn Cefni, Bodfordd, Trefor x roads, Bodedern, Valley, home.
*May 12th - 100 miles 4 points. *
Vélo Birmingham. 

*June
June 3rd - 53.55 kms (33.28 miles) 1 point. *
Dublin port to Kilcullen. 
*June 4th - 69.49 kms (43.18 miles) 1 point. *
Kilcullen to Bunclody. 
*June 6th - 90.99 kms (56.54 miles) 2 points. *
Wexford to Wicklow. 
*June 7th - 56.52 kms (35.12 miles) 1 point. *
Wicklow to Dublin Port.

*Running total: 28 points*


----------



## Domus (8 Jun 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in May. 
January - April 30 points. 

May 1 Bolton, Westhoughton, Hindley, Leigh and return via guided bus way 57.19 Kms. 1point
May 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.61 Kms 1 point
May 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington,Westhoughton, Bolton and home 54.08 Kms 1 point
May 7 Grange, Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.6 Kms 1 point
May 10/11 Bristol to Barry with The Fridays 147.2 Kms 3 points
May 15 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via A6 and return via Rivington. 61.9 Kms 1 point
May 18 Nickyboys Manchester to Llandudno ride plus back from station 175.81 Kms 4points
May 29 Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw and home via Bolton 56.46 Kms 1 point
June 6 Bolton, Farnworth, Walkden, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton and back home via Bolton 53.96 Kms 1 point
June 7-8 FNRttC Manchester - Blackpool plus to and from home 140.3 Kms 3 points

Running total 47 points


----------



## Jon George (9 Jun 2019)

*Jun 9th*
Ipswich – Nacton – Levington – Levington Marina – Foxhall – Bucklesham – Kirton – Trimleys – Felixstowe – Trimleys – Bucklesham – Foxhall – Ipswich
*50 km (Drafted three members of the VIRTU team out on a training run for the start of the women's Tour of Britain. )*
*1 Point*

*10 Points Total*


----------



## The Bystander (9 Jun 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 4 rides, 4 points
March : 3 rides, 3 points 
April : 3 rides, 4 points
May : 4 rides, 4 points
June : 1 ride, 1 point 
+
*9th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Thorpe Malsor, Loddington, Harrington, Arthingworth, Kelmarsh, Haselbech, Naseby, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Foxhall, Old, home
*65.7 km / 1 point*

Total 22 rides, 23 points


----------



## aferris2 (9 Jun 2019)

01 Jan: 102.45km https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261 3 points
17 Feb: 109.48km https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510 3 points
09 Mar: 56.06 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2201016970 1 point
27 Mar: 55.56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2244582902 1 point
29 Mar: 51.86 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2249217582 1 point
16 Apr: 111.12 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483 3 points
17 Apr: 51.31 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2297013515 1 point
20 Apr: 58.44 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2305227914 1 point
7 May: 106.35 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/ 3 points
13 May: 51.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2363829218 1 point
21 May: 104 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2385208736/ 3 points
24 May: 102.09 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2393795497 3 points
1 Jun: 103.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2415207072 3 points
3 Jun: 116 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2420306345 3 points
*9 Jun: 54.13 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2435858102 1 point*
2019 total: 31 points


----------



## Eribiste (9 Jun 2019)

Had a very pleasant ride around glos, hfd & worcs on the LINC 3 counties, clocking up 90 and a bit klicks.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2436186168


----------



## steverob (9 Jun 2019)

*January: *4 rides, 5 points
*February: *2 rides, 3 points
*March: *4 rides, 8 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *4 rides, 8 points (becoming a bit of a trend here...)
*2nd June: 102.15 miles *- Tour of Cambridgeshire 2019. Really tough going. They ran out of food and water at most of the Pit Stops before I arrived and there was a horribly strong headwind for most of the last 30 miles that ground everyone to a halt - https://www.strava.com/activities/2418698687 - 4 points
*9th June: 68.89 miles *- Rode the Tour de Vale (my most local annual sportive) with my good friend Adam; distance includes ride from and to home. Couple of tough hills in the second half of the route, but still quite a pleasant ride nonetheless - https://www.strava.com/activities/2436380715 - 3 points

*Total so far: 39 points*


----------



## C R (9 Jun 2019)

June 9th. Worcester, Droitwich, Hanbury Wharf, Phepson, Himbleton, Grafton Flyford, North Piddle, Naunton Beauchamp, Pinvin, Drakes Broughton, Wadborough, Littleworth. 52.5km, 1 point.

12 points total.


----------



## 13 rider (9 Jun 2019)

Jun 2nd 32.28 miles 1 point
Standard 50 km loop to Wymeswold and back
Jun 7th 66.5 miles 3 points
Newport (Wales) to Monmouth and return over some Welsh hills
Jun 9th 100.1 miles 4 points 
Port Talbot , Dragon ride Medio Fondo route . Up the Belch ,Rhigos and the Devil's elbow 

Points in this challenge 64
Points in all challenges 99


----------



## Sbudge (10 Jun 2019)

9th June 54.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2436001804) - Usual Chiltern suspects: Dunsmore, Cadsden, Whiteleaf, Pink, Wiggans and Smalldean


----------



## gavgav (10 Jun 2019)

20th January (53.3km)
Shrewsbury-Acton Burnell-Longnor-Cardington-Church Preen-Kenley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 Point

3rd February (54.6km)
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Yockleton-Westbury-Halfway House-Wollaston-Bulthy-Crew Green-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 Point

17th February (67.8km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Rodington Heath-High Ercall-Osbaston-Rowton-Ellerdine Heath-High Hatton-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Moreton Corbett-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

26th February (52.1km)
Grizedale-High Nibthwaite-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Newby Bridge-Graythwaite-Force Forge-Satterthwaite-Grizedale 

1 point 

30th March (53.4km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point

11th April (55.8km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Llanelltyd-Cymer Abbey-Dolgellau-Mawddach Trail-Barmouth-Dyffryn 

1 point 

4th May (53.3km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury 

1 point

25th May (68.6km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-All Stretton-Church Stretton-Little Stretton-Minton-The Longmynd-Gogbatch-Longnor-Ryton-Berriewood-Shrewsbury 

1 point 

10th June (51.8km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Aston-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Coundmoor-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Shrewsbury

1 point 

Running Total = 9 Points


----------



## Katherine (10 Jun 2019)

*2019 
January 
20th January* 37 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Lymm, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.

*February
10th February* 42 miles 1 point. Swinton, Patricroft, Irlam, Warburton, Rush Green, Stathum, Grappenhall, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Glazebury, Astley, Ellenbrook.
*17th February* 43 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Lowton, Earlestown, Newton-le-Willows, Winwick, Croft, Culcheth, Astley, Ellenbrook.

*March
3rd March* 45 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Rush Green, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Patricroft, Monton, Walkden.
*24th March* 39 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Lymm, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.

*April
5th April* 53 miles 2 points. Roe Green, Winton, Peel Green, Irlam, Hollins Green, Warburton, Rostherne, Knutsford, Mobberley, Ashley, Dunham, warburton, Hollins Green, Glazebrook, Culcheth Lowton, Leigh, Mosley Common.

*May
5th May* 45 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Rush Green, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Patricroft, Monton, Walkden.
*12th May* 33 miles 2 points. Swinton, Walkden. Westhaughton. Lostock Junction, Horich, Grimeford Village, Rivington, Four Gates, Walkden.
*18th May* 70 miles 3 points. A580 cycle path to Salford, Manchester Picadilly, Chorlton, West Tinperley, Dunham, High Legh, Great Budworth, Weaverham, Great Budworth, High Legh, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, A580 cycle path to home.

*June
3rd June *47 miles 1 point. Monton, Irlam, Dunham, Knutsford, Mobberley, Ashley, Dunham, Warbutton, Culcheth, Astley.


*Total Points 12*


----------



## StuartG (13 Jun 2019)

*January*
1st: 51.20 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Box Hill-Mickleham and return: 2 points [F]
15th: 52.39 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Outwood-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points [F]
*February*
9th: 51.78 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Epsom-Bookham-Cobham-Ewell-Banstead-Purley-Sydenham [A]
12th: 51.60 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Oxted-Crowhurst-Godstone-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
*March*
26th: 52.40 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Shoreham-Lullingstone & back [A]
*April*
7th: 51.71 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Pebblecombe-Henfold Lakes-Tanhouse Farm-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham [A]
16th: 57.12 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
23rd: 50.20 miles: Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Knockholt-Sevenoaks-Chipstead-Warlingham-Sydenham [F]
28th: 55.25 miles: Spring Tour 2nd Day: Rennes-Chateaubriant [F]
29th: 50.77 miles: Spring Tour 3rd Day: Chateaubriant-Angers [F]
*May*
1st: 47.22 miles: Spring Tour 5th Day: Le Mans-Nogent [F]
3rd: 54.42 miles: Spring Tour 7th Day: Argentan-Ouistreham [F]
14th: 52.90 miles: Sydenham-Bletchingly-Copthorne-Lingfield-Marden Park-Sydenham [A]
*June*
7th: 55.31 miles: Dutch Tour Day 1: Hook of Holland-Ijmuiden [A]
8th: 46.98 miles: Dutch Tour Day 2: Ijmuiden-Hippolytushoef [A]
9th: 32.30 miles: Dutch Tour Day 3: Hippolytushoef-Heeg [A]
11th: 32.31 miles: Dutch Tour Day 3: Heeg-Hippolytushoef [A]

Total: 30 points
[A] Condor Acciaio [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## steverob (14 Jun 2019)

*January: *4 rides, 5 points
*February: *2 rides, 3 points
*March: *4 rides, 8 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *4 rides, 8 points (becoming a bit of a trend here...)
*2nd June: 102.15 miles *- Tour of Cambridgeshire 2019. Really tough going. They ran out of food and water at most of the Pit Stops before I arrived and there was a horribly strong headwind for most of the last 30 miles that ground everyone to a halt - https://www.strava.com/activities/2418698687 - 4 points
*9th June: 68.89 miles *- Rode the Tour de Vale (my most local annual sportive) with my good friend Adam; distance includes ride from and to home. Couple of tough hills in the second half of the route, but still quite a pleasant ride nonetheless - https://www.strava.com/activities/2436380715 - 3 points
*11th June: 31.14 miles *- Hired a bike in Dundee and rode to Carnoustie and back; out via Broughty Ferry and the NCN 1 coastal path, back via Barry Links and the Green Circular route (mainly parallel with the A92) - https://www.strava.com/activities/2448024426 - 1 point

*Total so far: 40 points*


----------



## kapelmuur (14 Jun 2019)

Having started the month on 46 points I had expected to reach 50 before now, but I don't ride in the rain if I can avoid it. 

Anyway, a ride during a brief dry interval this afternoon has got me to the 50 point mark.

4/6. Including 'Mattolini 10' 60.6km
6/6 Nether Alderley via Ashley and back via Airport City. 50.8km
10/6 Up to The Wizard. 51.0k
14/6 Rostherne, Pickmere, Tatton Park. 50.7km


----------



## Bazzer (15 Jun 2019)

January 1 point
February 1 point
March 1 point
April 1 point
May 2 points
June 1st Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Latchford, Appleton, Mere, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Houghton Green, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 80.93 kms 2 points
June 15th Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Latchford, Appleton, Antrobus, Tabley, Mere, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth,, Lane Head, Croft, home. 81.33 kms 2 points


----------



## Slick (15 Jun 2019)

Slick said:


> Paisley, Erskine, Old Kilpatrick, Milton, Dumbarton, Balloch and return same route. 58 miles
> 
> *Total 8 points. *




Inchinnan, Dumbarton, Balloch, Glen Fruin, Arrochar, Tarbet, Loch lomond, Luss, Balloch, Dumbarton. 73 miles 

*Total 10 points.*


----------



## 13 rider (16 Jun 2019)

Jun 2nd 32.28 miles 1 point
Standard 50 km loop to Wymeswold and back
Jun 7th 66.5 miles 3 points
Newport (Wales) to Monmouth and return over some Welsh hills
Jun 9th 100.1 miles 4 points 
Port Talbot , Dragon ride Medio Fondo route . Up the Belch ,Rhigos and the Devil's elbow 
Jun 16th 31.9 miles 1 point
Standard Wymeswold 50km loop 

Points in this challenge 65
Points in all challenges 100


----------



## C R (16 Jun 2019)

16th June, Worcester, Hallow, Ockeridge, Little Witley, Witley Court, Great Witley, Martley, Knightwick, Leigh, Bransford, Powick, Diglis. 54.1km, 1 point.

2 points in June, 13 points total.


----------



## aferris2 (16 Jun 2019)

01 Jan: 102.45km https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261 3 points
17 Feb: 109.48km https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510 3 points
09 Mar: 56.06 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2201016970 1 point
27 Mar: 55.56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2244582902 1 point
29 Mar: 51.86 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2249217582 1 point
16 Apr: 111.12 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483 3 points
17 Apr: 51.31 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2297013515 1 point
20 Apr: 58.44 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2305227914 1 point
7 May: 106.35 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/ 3 points
13 May: 51.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2363829218 1 point
21 May: 104 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2385208736/ 3 points
24 May: 102.09 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2393795497 3 points
1 Jun: 103.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2415207072 3 points
3 Jun: 116 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2420306345 3 points
9 Jun: 54.13 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2435858102 1 point
16 Jun: 53.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2454266236 1 point
2019 total: 32 points


----------



## steverob (16 Jun 2019)

*January: *4 rides, 5 points
*February: *2 rides, 3 points
*March: *4 rides, 8 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *4 rides, 8 points (becoming a bit of a trend here...)
*2nd June: 102.15 miles *- Tour of Cambridgeshire 2019. Really tough going. They ran out of food and water at most of the Pit Stops before I arrived and there was a horribly strong headwind for most of the last 30 miles that ground everyone to a halt - https://www.strava.com/activities/2418698687 - 4 points
*9th June: 68.89 miles *- Rode the Tour de Vale (my most local annual sportive) with my good friend Adam; distance includes ride from and to home. Couple of tough hills in the second half of the route, but still quite a pleasant ride nonetheless - https://www.strava.com/activities/2436380715 - 3 points
*11th June: 31.14 miles *- Hired a bike in Dundee and rode to Carnoustie and back; out via Broughty Ferry and the NCN 1 coastal path, back via Barry Links and the Green Circular route (mainly parallel with the A92) - https://www.strava.com/activities/2448024426 - 1 point
*16th June: 31.21 miles *- Local, flat, figure of eight ride, timed deliberately to avoid the showers that had been coming down on and off all day. Didn't think I was going that fast, but pleasantly surprised to achieve a few PRs - https://www.strava.com/activities/2455218247 - 1 point

*Total so far: 41 points*


----------



## Rob and Alison (16 Jun 2019)

anuary
5th. 58km. *With Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey Moor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Caenby, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-next-Newton, W.Rasen, Osgodgby, Claxby, Holton-le-Moor, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
6th. 67km. solo. Caistor, N.K.Moor, N.Kelsey, Howsham, Kettleby, Brigg, Scawby, Messingham, Scotter, Kirton-in-Lindsey, Redbourne, Waddingham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, Moortown, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
11th. 58km. *with Stig. route as per Jan 5th.
18th. 58km. solo. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Swallow, Cuxwold, Beelsby, Waltham, Brigsley, Ashby-cum-Fenby, E.Ravendale, Wold Newton, Binbrook, Thoresway, Rothwell, Caistor.
19th. 67km. Tandem. Caistor, Nettleton, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Osgodby, W.Rasen, Toft-next-Newton, Spridlington, Normanby-by-Spital, Glentham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor.
20th. 58km. *with Stig. Caistor, Howsham, Kettleby, Wrawby, Saxby, Horkstow Bridge, Saxby, Ancholme Way, Brigg, Kettleby, Somerby, Searby, N.K.Moor, Caistor.

February
10th. 51km. Tandem Caistor, Gt.Limber, Grasby Bottoms, Kirmington, Wootton, Burnham, Melston Ross, Bigby, Kettleby, Howsham, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor.
10th. 54km *with Stig. Caistor, N.K.Moor, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Waddingham, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Kingerby, Osgodby, Claxby, Holton-le-Moor, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
23rd. 65km. solo. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Brocklesby, Ulceby, Wootton, Barton, Horkstow, Middlegate Lane, Melton Ross, Bigby, Somerby, Clixby, Caistor.
24th. 65km. *with Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Spridlington, Newtoft, W.Rasen, Osgodby, Kirby, N.Owersby, Holton-le-Moor, Moortown, Caistor.

March.
2nd. 55km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32123772 . on Tandem.
29th. 67km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32946996? *with Stig.
30th. 67km.View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32991499? solo

April.
19th. 53km. Tandem. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Redbourne, Scawby, Broughton, Brigg, Howsham, Caistor.
20th. 55km. *with Stig. Caistor, Kirmington, Wootton, Deepdale, Burnham, Elsham, Wrawby, Kettleby, Howsham, Caistor.
21st. 59km. Solo. Caistor, Somerby, Bigby, Melton Ross, Middlegate Lane, Horkstow, Bonby, Worlaby, Wrawby, Brigg, Cadney, Howsham, Caistor.
22nd. 55km. *with Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Toft Newton, West Rasen, Osgodby, Moortown, Nettleton, Caistor.

May.
3rd. 55km. Solo. Caistor, N.K.Moor, Moortown, Nettleton, Mansgate hill, Rothwell, Thoresway, Walesby, Claxby, Normanby-le-Wold, Nettleton, Moortown, Caistor.
11th. 67km. Tandem. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Osgodby, W.Rasen, Spridlington, Glentham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor.
25th. 58km. *with Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, W.Rasen, Osgodby, Claxby,Holton-le-Moor, Caistor.

June.
1st. 55km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/35435880 *with Stig.
2nd. 53km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/35486942 solo.
9th. 60km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/35774972 on Tandem.
15th. 68km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/36002753 on Tandem.
16th. 67km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/36053201 on Tandem.


----------



## iandg (17 Jun 2019)

*January:*
6th Jan: Dumfries 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2058995407 1 Point
27th Jan: Dumfries 58km https://www.strava.com/activities/2106236192 1 Point

*February:*
10th Feb: Point/Stornoway 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/2136792683 1 Point
11th Feb: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2139047274 1 Point
19th Feb: Stornoway (Ravenspoint/Callanish 100km) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2160385881 3 points
24th Feb: Stornoway (Achmore/Callanish loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2172111629 1 Point
28th Feb: Stornoway (Callanish/Achmore loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2181672984 1 Point

*March:*
15th Mar: Dumfries (Johnstonebridge out and back) 55km https://www.strava.com/activities/2215351703 1 Point
23rd Mar: Stornoway (Leurbost/Callanish/Carloway loop) 65km https://www.strava.com/activities/2234160914 1 Point
25th Mar: Stornoway (Ness out and back) 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/2240367097 3 Points
31st Mar: Stornoway (Callanish/Achmore loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2254800082 1 Point

*April: *
2nd Apr: Stornoway (Ravenspoint out and back) 70.1km https://www.strava.com/activities/2259614925 1 Point
6th Apr: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2269505411 1 Point
12th Apr: Stornoway (Tarbert and back) 116km https://www.strava.com/activities/2284441794 3 Points
21st Apr: Moniaive to Dumfries (via Haugh of Urr) fixed 55.2km https://www.strava.com/activities/2308121744 1 Point

*May:*
26th May: Dumfries (KM Rally breakfast ride return via Thornhill and Ae) 75.7km https://www.strava.com/activities/2398814410 1 Point

*June:*
5th June: Dumfries (Borgue and back - Wednesday Wheelers meet up) 113.9km https://www.strava.com/activities/2425836113 3 Points
16th June: Galashiels (No Work For Us Today Audax) 201km https://www.strava.com/activities/2456032344 5 points

*Total *30 points


----------



## Jon George (18 Jun 2019)

*17th June*
Ipswich – Freston – Holbrook – Harkstead – Ewarton – Shotley – (Ferry) - Harwich – Dovercourt – Oakley – Wix – Bradfield – Mistley – Manningtree – Brantham – Sutton – Tattingstone – Ipswich
*67.9 km 
1 Point*

*11 Points Total*


----------



## dickyknees (18 Jun 2019)

January to April 18 points. 
*
May
May 6th - 65.24 kms (40.54 miles) 1 point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Llanfaelog, Rhosneigr, Bryndu, Ty Croes, Dothan, Soar, Bethel, Llangefni, Llyn Cefni, Bodfordd, Trefor x roads, Bodedern, Valley, home.
*May 12th - 100 miles 4 points. *
Vélo Birmingham.

*June
June 3rd - 53.55 kms (33.28 miles) 1 point. *
Dublin port to Kilcullen.
*June 4th - 69.49 kms (43.18 miles) 1 point. *
Kilcullen to Bunclody.
*June 6th - 90.99 kms (56.54 miles) 2 points. *
Wexford to Wicklow.
*June 7th - 56.52 kms (35.12 miles) 1 point. *
Wicklow to Dublin Port.
*June18th - 51.07 kms (31.74 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanfigael, Elim, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.

*Running total: 29 points*


----------



## Saluki (18 Jun 2019)

January
12/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2073801102 1 pt
13/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2075006680 Warmed up
https://www.strava.com/activities/2076036381 1 pt

February
17/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2156655649 1 point
22/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2169729527 1 Point

March
05/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2192652744 Back to dog
https://www.strava.com/activities/2192952007 1 pt
11/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2206164534 1pt
17/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2218841172 then
https://www.strava.com/activities/2220714462 1 pt
23/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2234182403 1 point.
30/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2252476330 KLBUG ride then https://www.strava.com/activities/2252775952. 2 points

April
01/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2258008264 Downham, Watlington, Marshland St James, Barroway, Downham, Denver, Bexwell, Downham. 1 pt
13/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2286752697 Downham to Ickburgh and back. 1pt
19/04/19 tps://www.strava.com/activities/2301723116 Downham to Cambridge on route 11 then https://www.strava.com/activities/2302490051 back to Ely. Got lost 116.68km plus riding about in Cambridge. 3 points.
21/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2307371738 Downham, Watlington, Wereham, home. Needed a break as have sore foot
https://www.strava.com/activities/2308244379 Just the Barroway loop. Rested foot for the remainder of the ride. 1 point.
22/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2311931375 Marriotts Way area to Aylsham, Coltishall, Lenwade, Whitwell. 50 miles. 2 points. Forgot to post at the time.

May
05/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2345040377 Denver/Magdalen loop x 2. 50km, 1pt
12/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2363424035 Cambridge 100 (miles) 4 points
15/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2369906726 and (after fixing the tyre again) https://www.strava.com/activities/2371480406 to make up the 50km 1pt
19/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2384314870 Home, Northwold and Oxborough then home. 1 pt

June
01/06/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2416222004 Holkham Hall, Langham, Blakeney, Holkham 60km 1pt
15/06/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2453653170 Downham to Prickwillow & Queen Adalaide to Downham, then later, https://www.strava.com/activities/2457211726 Denver and Bexwell loop. 50 miles. 2 points.
16/06/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2457788112 Downham, Runcton, Stradsett & Tottenhill. 50km 1 pt.


29 Points so far. [/QUOTE]


----------



## iandg (19 Jun 2019)

*January:*
6th Jan: Dumfries 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2058995407 1 Point
27th Jan: Dumfries 58km https://www.strava.com/activities/2106236192 1 Point

*February:*
10th Feb: Point/Stornoway 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/2136792683 1 Point
11th Feb: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2139047274 1 Point
19th Feb: Stornoway (Ravenspoint/Callanish 100km) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2160385881 3 points
24th Feb: Stornoway (Achmore/Callanish loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2172111629 1 Point
28th Feb: Stornoway (Callanish/Achmore loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2181672984 1 Point

*March:*
15th Mar: Dumfries (Johnstonebridge out and back) 55km https://www.strava.com/activities/2215351703 1 Point
23rd Mar: Stornoway (Leurbost/Callanish/Carloway loop) 65km https://www.strava.com/activities/2234160914 1 Point
25th Mar: Stornoway (Ness out and back) 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/2240367097 3 Points
31st Mar: Stornoway (Callanish/Achmore loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2254800082 1 Point

*April: *
2nd Apr: Stornoway (Ravenspoint out and back) 70.1km https://www.strava.com/activities/2259614925 1 Point
6th Apr: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2269505411 1 Point
12th Apr: Stornoway (Tarbert and back) 116km https://www.strava.com/activities/2284441794 3 Points
21st Apr: Moniaive to Dumfries (via Haugh of Urr) fixed 55.2km https://www.strava.com/activities/2308121744 1 Point

*May:*
26th May: Dumfries (KM Rally breakfast ride return via Thornhill and Ae) 75.7km https://www.strava.com/activities/2398814410 1 Point

*June:*
5th June: Dumfries (Borgue and back - Wednesday Wheelers meet up) 113.9km https://www.strava.com/activities/2425836113 3 Points
16th June: Galashiels (No Work For Us Today Audax) 201km https://www.strava.com/activities/2456032344 5 points
19th June: Dumfries (Ringford and back - Wednesday Wheelers meet up) 94km https://www.strava.com/activities/2463070234 2 Points

*Total *32 points


----------



## ColinJ (20 Jun 2019)

*Jan 3rd, 51 km*
Todmorden, Bacup, Rossendale, Waterfoot, Deerplay, Walk Mill, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Tod, woods in park, Sour Hall, Bacup Rd, Rochdale canal towpath, Tod.

*Feb 28th, 50 km*
[Singlespeed] Todmorden, A646 to Manchester Rd (Burnley), u-turn and return to Tod, A6033 through Walsden, then Calderbrook and Caldermoor to Littleborough, back to Tod on A6033, circuit of town to clock up exactly my target.

*Mar 29th, 50 km*
Todmorden, Mankinholes, Shade, Walsden, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Portsmouth, Holme Chapel, Overtown, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Widdop Gate, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod.

*Apr 30th, 51 km*
Todmorden, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Sowerby, Shield Hall Ln, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Todmorden.
*
May 7th, 57 km*
Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, CVC to 'royd, Cragg Vale climb to Sykes Gate farm, High Stones Rd, Steep Ln, Sowerby, Hubberton Green, Cotton Stones, Blue Ball Rd, Coal Gate Rd, Hubberton Grn, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod.

*May 31st, 85 km*
Clitheroe, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross o' Greet, Ivah, Wray, Salter Fell, Newton, Dunsop Bridge, Whitewell, Cow Ark, Bashall Eaves, Clitheroe.

*June 19th, 50 km*
Tod, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby, hilltop lanes, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, A58 closed due to accident so u-turn... Cragg Vale, 'royd, HB, Tod.


----------



## Domus (20 Jun 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in May. 
January - April 30 points. 

May 1 Bolton, Westhoughton, Hindley, Leigh and return via guided bus way 57.19 Kms. 1point
May 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.61 Kms 1 point
May 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington,Westhoughton, Bolton and home 54.08 Kms 1 point
May 7 Grange, Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.6 Kms 1 point
May 10/11 Bristol to Barry with The Fridays 147.2 Kms 3 points
May 15 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via A6 and return via Rivington. 61.9 Kms 1 point
May 18 Nickyboys Manchester to Llandudno ride plus back from station 175.81 Kms 4points
May 29 Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw and home via Bolton 56.46 Kms 1 point
June 6 Bolton, Farnworth, Walkden, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton and back home via Bolton 53.96 Kms 1 point
June 7-8 FNRttC Manchester - Blackpool plus to and from home 140.3 Kms 3 points
June 20 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Westhoughton, Bolton and home 56.12 Kms 1 point

Running total 48 points


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (20 Jun 2019)

*15 January* *- 52.88 km / 32.86 miles* - Anston - Woodsetts - Gildingwells - Carlton-in-Lindrick - Worksop - Rhodesia - Whitwell - Woodall
*27 February* *- 52.38km / 32.55 miles *- Whitwell, *B*arlborough, *C*lowne, *D*uckmanton, *E*ckington, Beighton, Aston-cum-Aughton
*18 March - 52.1km / 32.37 miles *- Trans Pennine Trail (TPT) from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with a short detour around the lake at Pools Brook Country Park.
*28* *March - 58.6 km / 36.41 miles *- TPT to Tapton Lock into Chesterfield to Holmesbrook Valley Park through smaller parks, past the railway station and return to Tapton Lock then make way home. 
*11 April -* *52.6km / 32.68 miles *- TPT from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with loops of the lakes.
*01 May - 52.9km / 32.87 miles *- TPT from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with a loop of each lake at Rother Valley and Pools Brook Country Park.
*10 May - 84.79km / 52.6 miles* - TPT Rother Valley Country Park to Poolsbrook Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield to Rother Valley to Poolsbrook to (the new and nearly completed former) Clowne Branch Line to Poolsbrook (again!) to Rother Valley (again!).
*23 May - 60.13km / 37.36 miles -* Dinnington, Laughton-en-le-Morthen, *F*irbeck, Styrrup, Oldcotes, Carlton-in-Lindrick, *G*ildingwells, Worksop, Shireoaks, Netherthorpe, Thorpe Salvin, Kiveton Park. 
*2 June - 64.95km / 40.36 miles* - TPT Rother Valley Country Park to Poolsbrook Country Park to Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock to Rother Valley Country Park
*20 June - 51.05km / 31.721 miles* - Laughton-en-le-Morthen, Firbeck, Blythe, Worksop, Rhodesia, Netherthorpe, Thorpe Salvin, Harthill

*Total to date: 11 points*


----------



## bluenotebob (20 Jun 2019)

January - 2 rides, 2 points
February - 4 rides, 5 points
March - 5 rides, 6 points
April - 4 rides, 4 points
May - 7 rides, 8 points

June 2nd: Home – Mauron – Trégadoret – Loyat – Henlée – Helléan – Penros – le Bois Hervé – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Bosbaron – Chateau Trô – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 54.84km 1 point

June 3rd: Home – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – les Pont des Deux Rivières – Josselin – les Forges – Mohon – Guilliers – Home 90.42km 2 points

June 20th: Home – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crédutel – Cantomheuc – la Ville Hein – la Cadois – Guilliers – Evriguet – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 58.89km 1 point


Cumulative points: 29


----------



## kapelmuur (20 Jun 2019)

18/6. Up Artists Lane to The Wizard and down to Alderley Edge. 56.1km
20/6. Appleton out and back. 51.2km. 2,000 miles for the year passed during this ride.

52 points year to date.


----------



## lane (20 Jun 2019)

*January*
6th. 74km. Sudbury. 1 point.

*February*
9th 51km Costock 1 Point (Derby, Sawley, Kegworth, East Leake, Costock and return via same route)
16th 54km Findern 1 Point (Home, Elevaston, Aston on Trent, Stenson, Findern & return via same route)
23rd 63km Barrow Upon Soar 1point (Home, Sawley, Kegworth, Sutton Bonnington, Normanton on Soar, Barrow on Soar & return via same route)

*March*
17th 50km Findern 1 Point (Home, Elevaston, Aston on Trent, Stenson, Findern & return via same route)
24th 69km Dale Abbey 1 point
30th 52km Wilson 1 point

*April*
16th 51km Swarkestone Lock, Aston, Weston, Thurlston, Derby circuit 1 point
21st 50km Derby, Findern, Stenson, Derby. 1 Point
23rd. 50km Same ride as the 21st. 1 point.

*May*
4th Derby to Sandy (Beds) 155km 3 points
5th Sandy to Bourne (Lincs) 101km 3 points
6th Bourne to Derby 94km 2 points
15th Normington on Soar via Trent Lock 51km 1 point
18th May, Derby, Barrow, Old Dalby, East Leake 85km 2 points
26th May 104km https://www.strava.com/activities/2399350342 3 Points
28th May 50km https://www.strava.com/activities/2404857301 1 Point

*June*
16th 53km https://www.strava.com/activities/2454840817 1 Point
19th June 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2464105726 1 Point
22nd June 82km https://www.strava.com/activities/2472074778 2 Points
30th June 120km https://www.strava.com/activities/2492992582/segments/62746842157 3 points


Total Points 32


----------



## Sbudge (21 Jun 2019)

9th June 50.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2466536665) - Extended commute home, Harrow to West Hampstead ... via Shenley!


----------



## Noodle Legs (21 Jun 2019)

January*: 3* *Points*
February: *3* *Points*
March: *3 Points*
April: *1 Point*
May: *8 Points*

*JUNE

21st:* Coalville, Newbold Verdon, Cadeby, Sutton Cheney, Higham, Nuneaton, Fenny Drayton, Market Bosworth, Shackerstone, Heather, Ravenstone 37.05 mi/ 59.63km *1 Point*
https://strava.app.link/JyAeM1yVHX

Month Total: *1 Point*
Challenge Total: *19 Points*


----------



## Domus (22 Jun 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in May. 
January - April 30 points. 

May 1 Bolton, Westhoughton, Hindley, Leigh and return via guided bus way 57.19 Kms. 1point
May 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.61 Kms 1 point
May 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington,Westhoughton, Bolton and home 54.08 Kms 1 point
May 7 Grange, Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.6 Kms 1 point
May 10/11 Bristol to Barry with The Fridays 147.2 Kms 3 points
May 15 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via A6 and return via Rivington. 61.9 Kms 1 point
May 18 Nickyboys Manchester to Llandudno ride plus back from station 175.81 Kms 4points
May 29 Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw and home via Bolton 56.46 Kms 1 point
June 6 Bolton, Farnworth, Walkden, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton and back home via Bolton 53.96 Kms 1 point
June 7-8 FNRttC Manchester - Blackpool plus to and from home 140.3 Kms 3 points
June 20 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Westhoughton, Bolton and home 56.12 Kms 1 point
June 22 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home, 57.04 Kms 1 point

Running total 49 points


----------



## 13 rider (22 Jun 2019)

Jun 2nd 32.28 miles 1 point
Standard 50 km loop to Wymeswold and back
Jun 7th 66.5 miles 3 points
Newport (Wales) to Monmouth and return over some Welsh hills
Jun 9th 100.1 miles 4 points
Port Talbot , Dragon ride Medio Fondo route . Up the Bwlch ,Rhigos and the Devil's elbow
Jun 16th 31.9 miles 1 point
Standard Wymeswold 50km loop
Jun 22nd 50.1 miles 2 point
Anstey ,Gaddesby ,Saxileby ,Willoughby ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 67
Points in all challenges 102


----------



## aferris2 (22 Jun 2019)

01 Jan: 102.45km https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261 3 points
17 Feb: 109.48km https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510 3 points
09 Mar: 56.06 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2201016970 1 point
27 Mar: 55.56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2244582902 1 point
29 Mar: 51.86 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2249217582 1 point
16 Apr: 111.12 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483 3 points
17 Apr: 51.31 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2297013515 1 point
20 Apr: 58.44 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2305227914 1 point
7 May: 106.35 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/ 3 points
13 May: 51.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2363829218 1 point
21 May: 104 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2385208736/ 3 points
24 May: 102.09 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2393795497 3 points
1 Jun: 103.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2415207072 3 points
3 Jun: 116 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2420306345 3 points
9 Jun: 54.13 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2435858102 1 point
16 Jun: 53.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2454266236 1 point
22 Jun: 103.99 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2471711831 3 points
2019 total: 35 points


----------



## Saluki (23 Jun 2019)

January
12/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2073801102 1 pt
13/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2075006680 Warmed up
https://www.strava.com/activities/2076036381 1 pt

February
17/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2156655649 1 point
22/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2169729527 1 Point

March
05/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2192652744 Back to dog
https://www.strava.com/activities/2192952007 1 pt
11/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2206164534 1pt
17/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2218841172 then
https://www.strava.com/activities/2220714462 1 pt
23/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2234182403 1 point.
30/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2252476330 KLBUG ride then https://www.strava.com/activities/2252775952. 2 points

April
01/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2258008264 Downham, Watlington, Marshland St James, Barroway, Downham, Denver, Bexwell, Downham. 1 pt
13/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2286752697 Downham to Ickburgh and back. 1pt
19/04/19 tps://www.strava.com/activities/2301723116 Downham to Cambridge on route 11 then https://www.strava.com/activities/2302490051 back to Ely. Got lost 116.68km plus riding about in Cambridge. 3 points.
21/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2307371738 Downham, Watlington, Wereham, home. Needed a break as have sore foot
https://www.strava.com/activities/2308244379 Just the Barroway loop. Rested foot for the remainder of the ride. 1 point.
22/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2311931375 Marriotts Way area to Aylsham, Coltishall, Lenwade, Whitwell. 50 miles. 2 points. Forgot to post at the time.

May
05/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2345040377 Denver/Magdalen loop x 2. 50km, 1pt
12/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2363424035 Cambridge 100 (miles) 4 points
15/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2369906726 and (after fixing the tyre again) https://www.strava.com/activities/2371480406 to make up the 50km 1pt
19/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2384314870 Home, Northwold and Oxborough then home. 1 pt

June
01/06/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2416222004 Holkham Hall, Langham, Blakeney, Holkham 60km 1pt
15/06/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2453653170 Downham to Prickwillow & Queen Adalaide to Downham, then later, https://www.strava.com/activities/2457211726 Denver and Bexwell loop. 50 miles. 2 points.
16/06/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2457788112 Downham, Runcton, Stradsett & Tottenhill. 50km 1 pt.
22/06/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2472188664 London King’s Cross, Ware, Cambridge, Ely, Denver, Downham Market. 100 miles. 4 points


33 Points so far.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Jun 2019)

Jun 2nd 32.28 miles 1 point
Standard 50 km loop to Wymeswold and back
Jun 7th 66.5 miles 3 points
Newport (Wales) to Monmouth and return over some Welsh hills
Jun 9th 100.1 miles 4 points
Port Talbot , Dragon ride Medio Fondo route . Up the Bwlch ,Rhigos and the Devil's elbow
Jun 16th 31.9 miles 1 point
Standard Wymeswold 50km loop
Jun 22nd 50.1 miles 2 point
Anstey ,Gaddesby ,Saxileby ,Willoughby ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Jun 23rd 33.7 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey loop

Points in this challenge 68
Points in all challenges 103


----------



## Slick (23 Jun 2019)

Slick said:


> Inchinnan, Dumbarton, Balloch, Glen Fruin, Arrochar, Tarbet, Loch lomond, Luss, Balloch, Dumbarton. 73 miles
> 
> *Total 10 points.*




Glasgow Nightrider doing two 50K loops of the city. 100.3k
https://www.nightrider.org.uk/glasgow

*Total 13 Points. *


----------



## The Bystander (23 Jun 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 4 rides, 4 points
March : 3 rides, 3 points
April : 3 rides, 4 points
May : 4 rides, 4 points
June : 2 rides, 2 points
+
*23rd* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Harrington, Rothwell, Rushton, Great_Oakley, Pipewell, Desborough, Arthingworth, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Foxhall, Mawsley, home
*60.5 km / 1 point*

Total 23 rides, 24 points


----------



## Ice2911 (23 Jun 2019)

20th June my 50km ride, 34.42 miles on our club ride chasing the sinking sun. Great fun and 3 pub stops 

23rd June 50.4miles Ranworth loop, then 27 mile Acle loop with my wife, solo 6.5 mile hill loop around Mousehold and Thunder lane to make the 50. Gorgeous day for a ride.


----------



## steverob (23 Jun 2019)

*January: *4 rides, 5 points
*February: *2 rides, 3 points
*March: *4 rides, 8 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *4 rides, 8 points (becoming a bit of a trend here...)
*2nd June: 102.15 miles *- Tour of Cambridgeshire 2019. Really tough going. They ran out of food and water at most of the Pit Stops before I arrived and there was a horribly strong headwind for most of the last 30 miles that ground everyone to a halt - https://www.strava.com/activities/2418698687 - 4 points
*9th June: 68.89 miles *- Rode the Tour de Vale (my most local annual sportive) with my good friend Adam; distance includes ride from and to home. Couple of tough hills in the second half of the route, but still quite a pleasant ride nonetheless - https://www.strava.com/activities/2436380715 - 3 points
*11th June: 31.14 miles *- Hired a bike in Dundee and rode to Carnoustie and back; out via Broughty Ferry and the NCN 1 coastal path, back via Barry Links and the Green Circular route (mainly parallel with the A92) - https://www.strava.com/activities/2448024426 - 1 point
*16th June: 31.21 miles *- Local, flat, figure of eight ride, timed deliberately to avoid the showers that had been coming down on and off all day. Didn't think I was going that fast, but pleasantly surprised to achieve a few PRs - https://www.strava.com/activities/2455218247 - 1 point
*23rd June: 38.96 miles *- The classic loop around Aylesbury, a route that I've been doing for donkey's years - even going back to a time when I thought a 50km ride was an epic distance, one which would leave me exhausted for the week afterwards! - https://www.strava.com/activities/2474066809 - 1 point

*Total so far: 42 points*


----------



## tallliman (23 Jun 2019)

A long, long overdue and very lazy update......

January (1)
26th January: https://www.strava.com/activities/2104151162 32.07miles

February (3)
17th February: https://www.strava.com/activities/2155471022 41.79 miles
23rd February: https://www.strava.com/activities/2169393707 50.12 miles

March (7)
2nd March: https://www.strava.com/activities/2186191709 68.86 miles
17th March: https://www.strava.com/activities/2220275507 100 miles

Date/Time Riding/Distance/Points
19/03/2019 01:15:59 35.84 1
30/03/2019 03:37:31 53.43 2
01/04/2019 01:27:03 39.44 1
06/04/2019 04:28:15 64.09 3
07/04/2019 03:24:32 49.25 1
16/04/2019 01:27:02 39.95 1
19/04/2019 01:00:30 33.35 1
22/04/2019 03:58:55 81.53 3
23/04/2019 01:06:17 31.18 1
28/04/2019 01:00:27 34.17 1
04/05/2019 05:47:32 84.45 3
07/05/2019 00:13:53 39.79 1
18/05/2019 06:36:33 104.41 4
25/05/2019 03:06:03 50.66 2
09/06/2019 02:59:20 45.00 1
09/06/2019 02:23:48 37.57 1
15/06/2019 03:40:15 51.21 2

Total 41 points


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jun 2019)

Finally, an update!

May 29th Lands End - St Teath 136km 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/2406751679

May 30th St Teath - Bridgwater 164km 4 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/240947945

May 31st Bridgwater - Hereford 168 km 4 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/2412094056

June 1st Hereford - Whitchurch 120 km 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/2414373073

June 2nd Whitchurch - Lancaster 161 km 4 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/2414373073

June 3rd Lancaster - Carlisle 120 km 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/2420112177

June 4th Carlisle - Kilmarnock 166 km 4 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/2423572329

June 5th Kilmarnock - Kilmartin 163 on Strava, but 133 km claimed as 30 km were ferry crossings) 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/2426818529

June 8th Gilchoan - Fort William 94 km 2 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/2433318742

June 9th Fort William - Strathpeffer 132 km 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/2437301792

June 10th Strathpeffer - Altnaharra 110 km 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/2439258044

June 11th Altnaharra - Melvitch 68 km 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/2441729804

June 12th Melvich - John O'Groats 59 km 1 point
https://www.strava.com/activities/2444231140

June 14th Kirkwall - Kirkwall 121 km 3 points
https://www.strava.com/activities/2449693393

41 points @13rider is that correct?

So far in challenge: 37 points
Running total: 78 points


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jun 2019)

June 23rd Local ride. Pitsford - Northampton - Western Favel
https://www.strava.com/activities/2473542917

1 point
Running total: 79 points


----------



## cosmicbike (23 Jun 2019)

*10th January:- *Home-Chobham-Sunningdale-Cheapside-WGP-Home. *56.2km*

*2nd February:- *Home-Stroud, Virginia Water, Sunningdale, Englefield Green, Old Windsor (repeat)-Home. *54km*

*8th March:- *Home-Chobham-Sunningdale-Ascot-WGP-Home *54.5km*

*13th April:- *Drakes Trail. Plymouth – Tavistock & back..* 51.6km.*

*9th May:- *Home-Wentworth-Sunninghill-Ascot-WGP-Home. *52.8km*
*
1st June:- *Home-Chobham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Home. *51.2km*


----------



## Houthakker (24 Jun 2019)

*June *
9th – Lytham – Kirkham – Wharles – Elswick – Blackpool – Lytham 32.8 miles – 1 point
23rd – Lytham – Weeton – Elswick – Woodplumpton – Kirkham – Lytham – 33.5 miles – 1 point


----------



## dickyknees (24 Jun 2019)

January to April 18 points. 
*
May
May 6th - 65.24 kms (40.54 miles) 1 point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Llanfaelog, Rhosneigr, Bryndu, Ty Croes, Dothan, Soar, Bethel, Llangefni, Llyn Cefni, Bodfordd, Trefor x roads, Bodedern, Valley, home.
*May 12th - 100 miles 4 points. *
Vélo Birmingham.

*June
June 3rd - 53.55 kms (33.28 miles) 1 point. *
Dublin port to Kilcullen.
*June 4th - 69.49 kms (43.18 miles) 1 point. *
Kilcullen to Bunclody.
*June 6th - 90.99 kms (56.54 miles) 2 points. *
Wexford to Wicklow.
*June 7th - 56.52 kms (35.12 miles) 1 point. *
Wicklow to Dublin Port.
*June 18th - 51.07 kms (31.74 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanfigael, Elim, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*June 24th - 51.42 miles 2 points. *
Home, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Aberffraw, Malltraeth, Hermon, Dwyran, Llanddaniel, Star, Llangefni, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Valley, home. 

*Running total: 31 points*


----------



## Nomadski (24 Jun 2019)

*Jan 12th - 32.24 miles* - Droylsden, Daisy Nook, Chadderton, Heaton Park, Manchester CC, Chorlton - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2073550125
*Feb 13th - 31.39 miles* - Chorlton, Sale, West Timperley, Lymm, Grappenhall, Reverse to Chorlton - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2144213157
*Feb 21st - 36.33 miles* - Withington, Woodhouse Park, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Chorlton - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2165200518
*Feb 26th - 46.14 miles *- Cheadle, High Lane, Disley, Bollington, Alderley Edge, Gatley, West Didsbury -* 1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2177304366
*March 5th - 36.55 miles* - Guargacho, Golf Del Sur, El Medano, San Isidro, Buzanada, Guaza - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2192782920
*March 11th - 31.76 miles* - Las Galletas, Los Christianos, La Camella, Aldea Blanca, Guargacho - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2207171209
*March 13th - 32.28 miles* - Vilaflor, La Sombrera, Parador de Las Canadas del Teide, Mt. Teide Cable Car Station, Vilaflor - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2210921412
*March 20th - 31.60 miles* - Bridgewater Canal, Altrincham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Didsbury, Chorlton - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2227428562
*April 7th - 43.14 miles *- Altrincham, Lower Peover, Mottram St Andrew, Gatley - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2273271882
*April 21st - 32.59 miles* - Ashton Under Lyne, Oldham, Middleton, Manchester City Centre - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2307663049
*April 28th - 68.43 miles* - Knutsford, Nrthwich, Winsford, Church Minshull, Middlewich, Lower Peover, Wilmslow, Heald Green - *3 points *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2326477689
*May 13th - 102.2 miles *- Birmingham, Atherstone, Coventry, Kingswood, Rubery, Halesowen, Birmingham - *4 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2362024099
*June 1st - 44.80 mile* - Chorlton, Styal, Adlington, Pott Shrigley, Bollington, Prestbury, Alderley Edge. Wilmslow, Northenden - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2415071825

*June 9th - 58.91 miles* - Ashton Under Lyne, Hadfield, Woodhead Reservoir, Glossop, Chapel-en-le-Frith, Pott Shrigley, Cheadle - *2 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2437131906

*June 22nd - 50.80 miles* - Levenshulme, Stockport, Adlington, Cats Tor, Shining Tor, Walker Barn, Tytherington, Dean Row, Heald Green, Northenden - *2 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2471884646

*Total 22 points*


----------



## Fiona R (24 Jun 2019)

*June 2019
Cumulative all challenges 94pts
This challenge 26pts
Sat 1st 218km 2202m Sam Weller's Day Trip to Wochma 200km audax *Tewkesbury-Hoarwithy-Wormelow-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Tytherington-Hawkesbury Upton-Didmarton-Malmesbury-Sapperton-Birdlip-Churchdown-Tewkesbury *5pts*
*Sun 9th 63km 951m Day 2 Puffing Puffins Tour Craighouse-Inverlussa/Ardussa Isle of Jura Inner Hebrides 1pt
Mon 10th 80km 977m Day 3 Puffing Puffins Tour Craighouse-Jura Claggain Bay-Islay via Oa peninsula 2pt
Tues 11th 105km 930m Day 4 Puffing Puffins Tour Claggain Bay to Port Charlotte and loop Portnahaven Islay 3pts
Thurs 13th 73km 765m Day 6 Puffing Puffins Tour Craignure - Fionnphort Mull/Iona Inner Hebrides 1pt
Fri 14th 94km 1116m Day 7 Puffing Puffins Tour Fionnphort - Calgary Bay Mull 2pts
Sat 15th 54km 688m Day 8 Puffing Puffins Tour Calgary Bay - Craignure Mull 1pt
Mon 17th 127km 725m Day 10 Puffing Puffins Tour Barra - Berneray Outer Hebrides 3pts
Tues 18th 63km 1166m Day 11 Puffing Puffins Tour Berneray - Hushinish Harris aka The End of the World 1pt
Weds 19th 57km 904m Day 12 Puffing Puffins Tour Hushinish North Harris - Seilebost Beach South Harris via Luskentyre Beach 1pt
Thurs 20th 107km 688m Day 13 Puffing Puffins Tour Seilibost South Harris - Howmore South Uist 3pts
Fri 21st 71km 695m Day 14 Puffing Puffins Tour Howmore South Uist - Castlebay Barra via Vatersay 1pt


*


----------



## Slick (24 Jun 2019)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> *June 2019
> Cumulative all challenges 94pts
> This challenge 26pts
> Sat 1st 218km 2202m Sam Weller's Day Trip to Wochma 200km audax *Tewkesbury-Hoarwithy-Wormelow-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Tytherington-Hawkesbury Upton-Didmarton-Malmesbury-Sapperton-Birdlip-Churchdown-Tewkesbury *5pts
> ...


Wow, looks like you had a great tour of some of the best islands in the world, well done.


----------



## Osprey (24 Jun 2019)

Jan 5th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford ans return. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2056812280
Jan 13th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2075812864
Jan 20th. 52km. Llanmorlais, BurryGreen, Rhosilli, Parkmill, Three Crossess, Penclawdd. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2091732752
Jan 25th. 115km. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley. Swansea Bay, Baglan, Margam, Nottage, Porthcawl and return. https://www.strava.com/activities/2102485419

Feb 10th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Middleton, Rhosilli and return. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2136488424
Feb 17th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Swiss Valley Cynheidre and return. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2156213236
Feb 24th. 101km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2171990602

Mar 02nd. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2185854720
March 17th. 104km. Carmarthenshire Topper Audax. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2223724850
Mar 24th 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Fairwood Common, Bishopston, Caswell Mumbles, Gowereton. https://www.strava.com/activities/2236500611
Mar 30th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Cefn Bryn, Killay, Gowerton. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2251293865

Apr 06th 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Middleton, Rhosilli and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2269827563
Apr 13th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea, Fabian way, and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2285946886
Apr 20th. 101km. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, Ammanford, Black Mountain Bryn Amman, Ystalyfera, Swansea and home. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2304765992

May 5th. 105km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2343839338
May 12th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1 and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2360977373

Jun 20th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1 and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2477539681

Total points to date: 27


----------



## iandg (26 Jun 2019)

*January:*
6th Jan: Dumfries 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2058995407 1 Point
27th Jan: Dumfries 58km https://www.strava.com/activities/2106236192 1 Point

*February:*
10th Feb: Point/Stornoway 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/2136792683 1 Point
11th Feb: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2139047274 1 Point
19th Feb: Stornoway (Ravenspoint/Callanish 100km) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2160385881 3 points
24th Feb: Stornoway (Achmore/Callanish loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2172111629 1 Point
28th Feb: Stornoway (Callanish/Achmore loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2181672984 1 Point

*March:*
15th Mar: Dumfries (Johnstonebridge out and back) 55km https://www.strava.com/activities/2215351703 1 Point
23rd Mar: Stornoway (Leurbost/Callanish/Carloway loop) 65km https://www.strava.com/activities/2234160914 1 Point
25th Mar: Stornoway (Ness out and back) 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/2240367097 3 Points
31st Mar: Stornoway (Callanish/Achmore loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2254800082 1 Point

*April: *
2nd Apr: Stornoway (Ravenspoint out and back) 70.1km https://www.strava.com/activities/2259614925 1 Point
6th Apr: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2269505411 1 Point
12th Apr: Stornoway (Tarbert and back) 116km https://www.strava.com/activities/2284441794 3 Points
21st Apr: Moniaive to Dumfries (via Haugh of Urr) fixed 55.2km https://www.strava.com/activities/2308121744 1 Point

*May:*
26th May: Dumfries (KM Rally breakfast ride return via Thornhill and Ae) 75.7km https://www.strava.com/activities/2398814410 1 Point

*June:*
5th June: Dumfries (Borgue and back - CUK D&G) 113.9km https://www.strava.com/activities/2425836113 3 Points
16th June: Galashiels (No Work For Us Today Audax) 201km https://www.strava.com/activities/2456032344 5 points
19th June: Dumfries (Ringford and back - CUK D&G) 94km https://www.strava.com/activities/2463070234 2 Points
26th June: Dumfries (Moniaive - CUK D&G) 80km https://www.strava.com/activities/2482012715 2 Points 
*
Total *34 points


----------



## Spinney (27 Jun 2019)

*Jan
27th - 31.5 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Thornbury, Cromhall - *1 point*
*
Feb
16th - 41.45 miles* - Tytherington, Elberton, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, Damery - *1 point
24th - 32.4 miles* - Hawkesbury Upton, Sopworth, Sherston, Shipton Moyne, Tetbury, Wotton-under-Edge - *1 point*

*March
25th - 50.4 miles* - Stinchcombe, Gloucester (outskirts), Frampton, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Damery - *2 points

April
28th - 33 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Titherington, Cromhall - *1 point

May
11th - 53 miles* - FLAB 50 mile sportive - Ilkley, Grassington, Kettlewell, Arncliffe, Grassington, Ilkley - *2 points

June
27th - 32 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Titherington, Cromhall - *1 point*

*Total 9 points*


----------



## Domus (28 Jun 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in May. 
January - April 30 points. 

May 1 Bolton, Westhoughton, Hindley, Leigh and return via guided bus way 57.19 Kms. 1point
May 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.61 Kms 1 point
May 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington,Westhoughton, Bolton and home 54.08 Kms 1 point
May 7 Grange, Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.6 Kms 1 point
May 10/11 Bristol to Barry with The Fridays 147.2 Kms 3 points
May 15 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via A6 and return via Rivington. 61.9 Kms 1 point
May 18 Nickyboys Manchester to Llandudno ride plus back from station 175.81 Kms 4points
May 29 Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw and home via Bolton 56.46 Kms 1 point
June 6 Bolton, Farnworth, Walkden, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton and back home via Bolton 53.96 Kms 1 point
June 7-8 FNRttC Manchester - Blackpool plus to and from home 140.3 Kms 3 points
June 20 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Westhoughton, Bolton and home 56.12 Kms 1 point
June 22 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home, 57.04 Kms 1 point
June 28 Grange, Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Beetham and return via Meathop. 68.5 Kms 1 point

Running total 50 points


----------



## dickyknees (28 Jun 2019)

January to April 18 points. 
*
May
May 6th - 65.24 kms (40.54 miles) 1 point. *
Home, RAF Valley, Llanfaelog, Rhosneigr, Bryndu, Ty Croes, Dothan, Soar, Bethel, Llangefni, Llyn Cefni, Bodfordd, Trefor x roads, Bodedern, Valley, home.
*May 12th - 100 miles 4 points. *
Vélo Birmingham.

*June
June 3rd - 53.55 kms (33.28 miles) 1 point. *
Dublin port to Kilcullen.
*June 4th - 69.49 kms (43.18 miles) 1 point. *
Kilcullen to Bunclody.
*June 6th - 90.99 kms (56.54 miles) 2 points. *
Wexford to Wicklow.
*June 7th - 56.52 kms (35.12 miles) 1 point. *
Wicklow to Dublin Port.
*June 18th - 51.07 kms (31.74 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Valley, Llanfigael, Elim, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.
*June 24th - 51.42 miles 2 points. *
Home, RAF Valley, Rhosneigr, Aberffraw, Malltraeth, Hermon, Dwyran, Llanddaniel, Star, Llangefni, Gwalchmai, Bryngwran, Valley, home. 
*June 27th - 67.6 kms (42 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanynghenedl, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llantrisant, Trefor X roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Valley, home.

*Running total: 32 points*


----------



## 13 rider (29 Jun 2019)

Jun 2nd 32.28 miles 1 point
Standard 50 km loop to Wymeswold and back
Jun 7th 66.5 miles 3 points
Newport (Wales) to Monmouth and return over some Welsh hills
Jun 9th 100.1 miles 4 points
Port Talbot , Dragon ride Medio Fondo route . Up the Bwlch ,Rhigos and the Devil's elbow
Jun 16th 31.9 miles 1 point
Standard Wymeswold 50km loop
Jun 22nd 50.1 miles 2 point
Anstey ,Gaddesby ,Saxileby ,Willoughby ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Jun 23rd 33.7 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey loop
Jun 29th 32.6 miles 1 point
Wymeswold 50km loop 

Points in this challenge 69
Points in all challenges 104


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Jun 2019)

*January 2019 *- 2 points
*February 2019* - 3 points
*March 2019* - 2 points
*April 2019* - 5 points
*May 2019* - 3 points

*2nd June 2019
53.91 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Roundhay, Oakwood, then the ITU Leeds Triathlon Cycle Course (Roundhay, Moortown, Scott Hall, Meanwood, Headingley x2), then up to home via Seacroft - *1 point*

*29th June 2019
50.69 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Lotherton Gates, Saxton, Barkston Ash, church Fenton, Ryther, Ozendyke, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

Running total:* 17 points*

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## kapelmuur (29 Jun 2019)

Last rides this month.

22/6 Rostherne start, Tatton Park, route 573 from Peover. 70.3km
27/6 Alderley Edge bypass. 56.7km
29/6 Part 1. 30C, soft pedal to Jodrell Bank. ) Switched Garmin off at Jodrell Bank as electronic devices interfere
29/6. Part 2, coffee at Jodrell Bank and back to Rostherne. ). with the telescope. Total ride = 52.2km

Points year to date = 56.


----------



## aferris2 (30 Jun 2019)

01 Jan: 102.45km https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261 3 points
17 Feb: 109.48km https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510 3 points
09 Mar: 56.06 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2201016970 1 point
27 Mar: 55.56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2244582902 1 point
29 Mar: 51.86 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2249217582 1 point
16 Apr: 111.12 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483 3 points
17 Apr: 51.31 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2297013515 1 point
20 Apr: 58.44 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2305227914 1 point
7 May: 106.35 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/ 3 points
13 May: 51.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2363829218 1 point
21 May: 104 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2385208736/ 3 points
24 May: 102.09 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2393795497 3 points
1 Jun: 103.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2415207072 3 points
3 Jun: 116 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2420306345 3 points
9 Jun: 54.13 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2435858102 1 point
16 Jun: 53.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2454266236 1 point
22 Jun: 103.99 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2471711831 3 points
29 Jun: 106.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2490667742 3 points
2019 total: 38 points


----------



## The Bystander (30 Jun 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 4 rides, 4 points
March : 3 rides, 3 points
April : 3 rides, 4 points
May : 4 rides, 4 points
June : 3 rides, 3 points
+
*30th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Thorpe Malsor, Loddington, Harrington, Rothwell, Foxhall, Old, Walgrave, home
*54.3km / 1 point*

Total 24 rides, 25 points


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2019)

Around the town..

https://strava.app.link/VCmrHGknWX

85km (53 miles) 2 points
Running total: 81 points


----------



## 13 rider (30 Jun 2019)

Jun 2nd 32.28 miles 1 point
Standard 50 km loop to Wymeswold and back
Jun 7th 66.5 miles 3 points
Newport (Wales) to Monmouth and return over some Welsh hills
Jun 9th 100.1 miles 4 points
Port Talbot , Dragon ride Medio Fondo route . Up the Bwlch ,Rhigos and the Devil's elbow
Jun 16th 31.9 miles 1 point
Standard Wymeswold 50km loop
Jun 22nd 50.1 miles 2 point
Anstey ,Gaddesby ,Saxileby ,Willoughby ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Jun 23rd 33.7 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey loop
Jun 29th 32.6 miles 1 point
Wymeswold 50km loop.
Jun 30th 76.3 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Kegworth ,Long Eaton ,Chilwell, Ockbrook ,Derby ,Belton ,Shepshed ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 72
Points in all challenges 111


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (30 Jun 2019)

*15 January* *- 52.88 km / 32.86 miles* - Anston - Woodsetts - Gildingwells - Carlton-in-Lindrick - Worksop - Rhodesia - Whitwell - Woodall
*27 February* *- 52.38km / 32.55 miles *- Whitwell, *B*arlborough, *C*lowne, *D*uckmanton, *E*ckington, Beighton, Aston-cum-Aughton
*18 March - 52.1km / 32.37 miles *- Trans Pennine Trail (TPT) from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with a short detour around the lake at Pools Brook Country Park.
*28* *March - 58.6 km / 36.41 miles *- TPT to Tapton Lock into Chesterfield to Holmesbrook Valley Park through smaller parks, past the railway station and return to Tapton Lock then make way home. 
*11 April -* *52.6km / 32.68 miles *- TPT from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with loops of the lakes.
*01 May - 52.9km / 32.87 miles *- TPT from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with a loop of each lake at Rother Valley and Pools Brook Country Park.
*10 May - 84.79km / 52.6 miles* - TPT Rother Valley Country Park to Poolsbrook Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield to Rother Valley to Poolsbrook to (the new and nearly completed former) Clowne Branch Line to Poolsbrook (again!) to Rother Valley (again!).
*23 May - 60.13km / 37.36 miles -*Dinnington, Laughton-en-le-Morthen, *F*irbeck, Styrrup, Oldcotes, Carlton-in-Lindrick, *G*ildingwells, Worksop, Shireoaks, Netherthorpe, Thorpe Salvin, Kiveton Park. 
*2 June - 64.95km / 40.36 miles* - TPT Rother Valley Country Park to Poolsbrook Country Park to Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock to Rother Valley Country Park
*20 June - 51.05km / 31.721 miles* - Laughton-en-le-Morthen, Firbeck, Blythe, Worksop, Rhodesia, Netherthorpe, Thorpe Salvin, Harthill
*30 June - 81.25km / 50.5 miles -* 
Thorpe Salvin - Worksop - Barnby Moor - Scrooby - Harworth - Tickhill - Maltby - Aston

*Total to date: 13 points*


----------



## steverob (30 Jun 2019)

*January: *4 rides, 5 points
*February: *2 rides, 3 points
*March: *4 rides, 8 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *4 rides, 8 points (becoming a bit of a trend here...)
*2nd June: 102.15 miles *- Tour of Cambridgeshire 2019. Really tough going. They ran out of food and water at most of the Pit Stops before I arrived and there was a horribly strong headwind for most of the last 30 miles that ground everyone to a halt - https://www.strava.com/activities/2418698687 - 4 points
*9th June: 68.89 miles *- Rode the Tour de Vale (my most local annual sportive) with my good friend Adam; distance includes ride from and to home. Couple of tough hills in the second half of the route, but still quite a pleasant ride nonetheless - https://www.strava.com/activities/2436380715 - 3 points
*11th June: 31.14 miles *- Hired a bike in Dundee and rode to Carnoustie and back; out via Broughty Ferry and the NCN 1 coastal path, back via Barry Links and the Green Circular route (mainly parallel with the A92) - https://www.strava.com/activities/2448024426 - 1 point
*16th June: 31.21 miles *- Local, flat, figure of eight ride, timed deliberately to avoid the showers that had been coming down on and off all day. Didn't think I was going that fast, but pleasantly surprised to achieve a few PRs - https://www.strava.com/activities/2455218247 - 1 point
*23rd June: 38.96 miles *- The classic loop around Aylesbury, a route that I've been doing for donkey's years - even going back to a time when I thought a 50km ride was an epic distance, one which would leave me exhausted for the week afterwards! - https://www.strava.com/activities/2474066809 - 1 point
*30th June: 53.20 miles *- Cycled from Aylesbury into Central London (well almost - Zone 2) utilising as many back roads, country lanes and suburban cut throughs as I could to avoid the busy main roads. Took train back home - https://www.strava.com/activities/2492487018 - 2 points

*Total so far: 44 points*


----------



## Houthakker (1 Jul 2019)

*June*
9th – Lytham – Kirkham – Wharles – Elswick – Blackpool – Lytham 32.8 miles – 1 point
23rd – Lytham – Weeton – Elswick – Woodplumpton – Kirkham – Lytham – 33.5 miles – 1 point
30th - Lytham, Garstang, Lancaster, Morecambe, Cockerham, Lytham – 75 miles – 3 points

Jan - 3 Points
Feb - 3 Points
Mar - 1 Point
Apr – 4 points
May – 3 points
June – 5 points
Running total 19 points


----------



## Eribiste (1 Jul 2019)

Here's July's 1st effort, a 57 kilometre trundle around bits of Gloucestershire.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2494537324


----------



## kapelmuur (1 Jul 2019)

Also off the mark for July, 20 deg C cooler than Saturday thank goodness!

1/7. Over the cobbles at Grappenhall and back via the TPT  51.2 km

57 points to date.


----------



## slow scot (1 Jul 2019)

June (continued).
7th. (74kms). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Garrol hill, Banchory, Crathes, Hirn, Drum, Deeside line.
9th. (53kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate via Tillymannoch, Echt, Flora's, Drum, Deeside line.
14th. (58kms). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge and shop, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
15th. (61kms). As yesterday but in reverse; with Dunecht estate instead of Tillymannoch.
16th. (65kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Cullerlie, Hirn, Flora's, Echt, Dunecht estate, Lyne of Skene, Col de Millbuie, Westhill cycleway.
20th. (101kms). To Banff on Sustrans route one, via Dyce, Udny Green, Tarves, Auchnagatt, Maud, Cuminestown, and Turriff.
21st. (91kms). From Banff to Forres on route one, via Portsoy, Cullen, Buckie, Garmouth, Kinloss, and Elgin.
22nd. (53kms). Inverurie to Aberdeen via Burnhervie, Don footbridge, Kemnay, Castle Fraser grounds, Dunecht estate, Echt, Drum, and Deeside line.
26th. (50kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Tillymannoch route through Dunecht estate, Echt, Flora's, Drum, Deeside line.
28th. (57kms). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge, Flora's, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.

Total points: 66


----------



## bluenotebob (1 Jul 2019)

January - 2 rides, 2 points
February - 4 rides, 5 points
March - 5 rides, 6 points
April - 4 rides, 4 points
May - 7 rides, 8 points
June - 3 rides, 4 points

July 1st Home – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Cantomheuc – Penfra – le Bois Hervé – Penros – Helléan – Taupont – Loyat – Mauron – Home 53.99km 1 point


Cumulative points: 30


----------



## Fiona R (1 Jul 2019)

*June 2019
Cumulative all challenges 103pts
This challenge 26pts
Sat 1st 218km 2202m Sam Weller's Day Trip to Wochma 200km audax *Tewkesbury-Hoarwithy-Wormelow-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Tytherington-Hawkesbury Upton-Didmarton-Malmesbury-Sapperton-Birdlip-Churchdown-Tewkesbury *5pts*
*Sun 9th 63km 951m Day 2 Puffing Puffins Tour Craighouse-Inverlussa/Ardussa Isle of Jura Inner Hebrides 1pt
Mon 10th 80km 977m Day 3 Puffing Puffins Tour Craighouse-Jura Claggain Bay-Islay via Oa peninsula 2pt
Tues 11th 105km 930m Day 4 Puffing Puffins Tour Claggain Bay to Port Charlotte and loop Portnahaven Islay 3pts
Thurs 13th 73km 765m Day 6 Puffing Puffins Tour Craignure - Fionnphort Mull/Iona Inner Hebrides 1pt
Fri 14th 94km 1116m Day 7 Puffing Puffins Tour Fionnphort - Calgary Bay Mull 2pts
Sat 15th 54km 688m Day 8 Puffing Puffins Tour Calgary Bay - Craignure Mull 1pt
Mon 17th 127km 725m Day 10 Puffing Puffins Tour Barra - Berneray Outer Hebrides 3pts
Tues 18th 63km 1166m Day 11 Puffing Puffins Tour Berneray - Hushinish Harris aka The End of the World 1pt
Weds 19th 57km 904m Day 12 Puffing Puffins Tour Hushinish North Harris - Seilebost Beach South Harris via Luskentyre Beach 1pt
Thurs 20th 107km 688m Day 13 Puffing Puffins Tour Seilibost South Harris - Howmore South Uist 3pts
Fri 21st 71km 695m Day 14 Puffing Puffins Tour Howmore South Uist - Castlebay Barra via Vatersay 1pt*
*Sat 29th 173km 1468m Avon Cycleway 130km Audax *Home-Bristol-Hawkesbury Upton-Littleton-upon-Severn-Thornbury-Avonmouth Bridge-Clevedon-Brockley Combe-Chew Stoke-Pensford-Saltford-Bristol-Home *4pts
Sun 30th 238km 2186m Lyme Regis for cheesy chips *Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Winscombe-Mark-Chilton Polden-Burrowbridge-North Curry-Chard-Axminster-Lyme Regis-Street-Merriott-Kingsbury Episcopi-Muchelney-Langport-High Ham-Westhay-Mark-Winscombe-Congresbury-Backwell-Home *5pts*


----------



## The Bystander (2 Jul 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 4 rides, 4 points
March : 3 rides, 3 points
April : 3 rides, 4 points
May : 4 rides, 4 points
June : 4 rides, 4 points
July :
*2nd* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Harrington, Kelmarsh, Naseby, Haselbech, Maidwell, Draughton, Lamport, Old, Mawsley, home
*52.6km / 1 point*

Total 25 rides, 26 points


----------



## gavgav (2 Jul 2019)

20th January (53.3km)
Shrewsbury-Acton Burnell-Longnor-Cardington-Church Preen-Kenley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 Point

3rd February (54.6km)
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Yockleton-Westbury-Halfway House-Wollaston-Bulthy-Crew Green-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 Point

17th February (67.8km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Rodington Heath-High Ercall-Osbaston-Rowton-Ellerdine Heath-High Hatton-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Moreton Corbett-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

26th February (52.1km)
Grizedale-High Nibthwaite-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Newby Bridge-Graythwaite-Force Forge-Satterthwaite-Grizedale 

1 point 

30th March (53.4km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point

11th April (55.8km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Llanelltyd-Cymer Abbey-Dolgellau-Mawddach Trail-Barmouth-Dyffryn 

1 point 

4th May (53.3km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury 

1 point

25th May (68.6km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-All Stretton-Church Stretton-Little Stretton-Minton-The Longmynd-Gogbatch-Longnor-Ryton-Berriewood-Shrewsbury 

1 point 

10th June (51.8km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Aston-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Coundmoor-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Shrewsbury

1 point 

2nd July (54.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Dorrington-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

Running Total = 10 Points


----------



## Sbudge (3 Jul 2019)

Hebridean Way:-
26th June 61.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2481870144 & https://www.strava.com/activities/2482433797) - Vatersay, Barra, Eriskay, South Uist (and a ferry)
27th June 80.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2484920118) South Uist, Benbecula & North Uist
28th June 51.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2487114210 & https://www.strava.com/activities/2487283219) North Uist, Berneray, South Harris (and another ferry)
29th June 59.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2489754581) Harris with a few extra hills
30th June 47.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2492305898) Harris and Lewis - doesn't count but included for completeness !
1st July 61.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2495267789) Lewis ... all the way to it's 'Butt'.


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Jul 2019)

7th January 61km Denmark
https://strava.app.link/qVShBbzeiT

18th February 53km. Denmark
https://strava.app.link/Bjqb6sYZp

10th March, 51km, Denmark
https://strava.app.link/oNu5PvGJWU

18th April, 201km. Denmark
https://strava.app.link/MSZfkcrF9V

3rd May, 52km, Denmark
https://strava.app.link/n7omFYYkoW

2nd June, 51km, Denmark
https://www.strava.com/activities/2416169637

2nd July - 51km, Denmark
https://strava.app.link/27QOw0DP1X

13 points


----------



## StuartG (3 Jul 2019)

*January*
1st: 51.20 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Box Hill-Mickleham and return: 2 points [F]
15th: 52.39 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Outwood-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points [F]
*February*
9th: 51.78 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Epsom-Bookham-Cobham-Ewell-Banstead-Purley-Sydenham [A]
12th: 51.60 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Oxted-Crowhurst-Godstone-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
*March*
26th: 52.40 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Shoreham-Lullingstone & back [A]
*April*
7th: 51.71 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Pebblecombe-Henfold Lakes-Tanhouse Farm-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham [A]
16th: 57.12 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
23rd: 50.20 miles: Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Knockholt-Sevenoaks-Chipstead-Warlingham-Sydenham [F]
28th: 55.25 miles: Spring Tour 2nd Day: Rennes-Chateaubriant [F]
29th: 50.77 miles: Spring Tour 3rd Day: Chateaubriant-Angers [F]
*May*
1st: 47.22 miles: Spring Tour 5th Day: Le Mans-Nogent [F]
3rd: 54.42 miles: Spring Tour 7th Day: Argentan-Ouistreham [F]
14th: 52.90 miles: Sydenham-Bletchingly-Copthorne-Lingfield-Marden Park-Sydenham [A]
*June*
7th: 55.31 miles: Dutch Tour Day 1: Hook of Holland-Ijmuiden [A]
8th: 46.98 miles: Dutch Tour Day 2: Ijmuiden-Hippolytushoef [A]
9th: 32.30 miles: Dutch Tour Day 3: Hippolytushoef-Heeg [A]
11th: 32.31 miles: Dutch Tour Day 3: Heeg-Hippolytushoef [A]
*July*
2nd: 56.92 miles: Sydenham-Bletchingley-East Grinstead-Tablehurst Farm-Lingfield-Marden Park-Purley [A]

Total: 32 points
[A] Condor Acciaio [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## Domus (4 Jul 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in May. 
January - April 30 points. 

May 1 Bolton, Westhoughton, Hindley, Leigh and return via guided bus way 57.19 Kms. 1point
May 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.61 Kms 1 point
May 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington,Westhoughton, Bolton and home 54.08 Kms 1 point
May 7 Grange, Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.6 Kms 1 point
May 10/11 Bristol to Barry with The Fridays 147.2 Kms 3 points
May 15 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via A6 and return via Rivington. 61.9 Kms 1 point
May 18 Nickyboys Manchester to Llandudno ride plus back from station 175.81 Kms 4points
May 29 Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw and home via Bolton 56.46 Kms 1 point
June 6 Bolton, Farnworth, Walkden, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton and back home via Bolton 53.96 Kms 1 point
June 7-8 FNRttC Manchester - Blackpool plus to and from home 140.3 Kms 3 points
June 20 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Westhoughton, Bolton and home 56.12 Kms 1 point
June 22 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home, 57.04 Kms 1 point
June 28 Grange, Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Beetham and return via Meathop. 68.5 Kms 1 point
July 3 Home to Costa in Leigh via Bolton and Hindley, return via guided bus way with a loop to Roma's in Whitefield 66.43 Kms 1 point

Running total 51 points


----------



## The Bystander (4 Jul 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 4 rides, 4 points
March : 3 rides, 3 points
April : 3 rides, 4 points
May : 4 rides, 4 points
June : 4 rides, 4 points
July :
*2nd* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Harrington, Kelmarsh, Naseby, Haselbech, Maidwell, Draughton, Lamport, Old, Mawsley, home
*52.6km / 1 point
4th *Mawsley, Draughton, Chapel Brampton, Duston, West Hunsbury, Milton Malsor, Blisworth, Stoke Bruerne, Ashton, Hartwell, Quinton, Hardingstone, Weston Favell, Boothville, Moulton, Holcot, Hannington, Walgrave, home
*51.3mi / 2 points*

Total 26 rides, 28 points


----------



## Jon George (4 Jul 2019)

*4th July*
Ipswich – Nacton – Levington – Levington Marina – Foxhall – Bucklesham – Kirton – Trimleys – Felixstowe – Trimleys – Bucklesham – Foxhall – Ipswich
*51 km 
1 Point*

*13 Points Total*


----------



## Nomadski (5 Jul 2019)

*Jan 12th - 32.24 miles* - Droylsden, Daisy Nook, Chadderton, Heaton Park, Manchester CC, Chorlton - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2073550125
*Feb 13th - 31.39 miles* - Chorlton, Sale, West Timperley, Lymm, Grappenhall, Reverse to Chorlton - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2144213157
*Feb 21st - 36.33 miles* - Withington, Woodhouse Park, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Chorlton - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2165200518
*Feb 26th - 46.14 miles *- Cheadle, High Lane, Disley, Bollington, Alderley Edge, Gatley, West Didsbury -* 1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2177304366
*March 5th - 36.55 miles* - Guargacho, Golf Del Sur, El Medano, San Isidro, Buzanada, Guaza - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2192782920
*March 11th - 31.76 miles* - Las Galletas, Los Christianos, La Camella, Aldea Blanca, Guargacho - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2207171209
*March 13th - 32.28 miles* - Vilaflor, La Sombrera, Parador de Las Canadas del Teide, Mt. Teide Cable Car Station, Vilaflor - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2210921412
*March 20th - 31.60 miles* - Bridgewater Canal, Altrincham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Didsbury, Chorlton - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2227428562
*April 7th - 43.14 miles *- Altrincham, Lower Peover, Mottram St Andrew, Gatley - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2273271882
*April 21st - 32.59 miles* - Ashton Under Lyne, Oldham, Middleton, Manchester City Centre - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2307663049
*April 28th - 68.43 miles* - Knutsford, Nrthwich, Winsford, Church Minshull, Middlewich, Lower Peover, Wilmslow, Heald Green - *3 points *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2326477689
*May 13th - 102.2 miles *- Birmingham, Atherstone, Coventry, Kingswood, Rubery, Halesowen, Birmingham - *4 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2362024099
*June 1st - 44.80 mile* - Chorlton, Styal, Adlington, Pott Shrigley, Bollington, Prestbury, Alderley Edge. Wilmslow, Northenden - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2415071825
*June 9th - 58.91 miles* - Ashton Under Lyne, Hadfield, Woodhead Reservoir, Glossop, Chapel-en-le-Frith, Pott Shrigley, Cheadle - *2 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2437131906
*June 22nd - 50.80 miles* - Levenshulme, Stockport, Adlington, Cats Tor, Shining Tor, Walker Barn, Tytherington, Dean Row, Heald Green, Northenden - *2 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2471884646

*July 1st - 34.74 miles* - Guadarranque, Taraguilla, Los Barrios, Palmones - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2495101493

*July 2nd - 32.33 miles* - Guadarranque, Campamento, La Linea de la Concepcion, Gibraltar, Puenta Mayorga - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2497618397

*July 3rd - 51.53 miles* - Guadarranque, Estacion de San Roque, Castellar nuevo de la Frontera, Los Angeles, Castellar Viejo de la Frontera - *2 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2501091052

*Total 26 points*


----------



## iandg (5 Jul 2019)

*January:*
6th Jan: Dumfries 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2058995407 1 Point
27th Jan: Dumfries 58km https://www.strava.com/activities/2106236192 1 Point

*February:*
10th Feb: Point/Stornoway 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/2136792683 1 Point
11th Feb: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2139047274 1 Point
19th Feb: Stornoway (Ravenspoint/Callanish 100km) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2160385881 3 points
24th Feb: Stornoway (Achmore/Callanish loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2172111629 1 Point
28th Feb: Stornoway (Callanish/Achmore loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2181672984 1 Point

*March:*
15th Mar: Dumfries (Johnstonebridge out and back) 55km https://www.strava.com/activities/2215351703 1 Point
23rd Mar: Stornoway (Leurbost/Callanish/Carloway loop) 65km https://www.strava.com/activities/2234160914 1 Point
25th Mar: Stornoway (Ness out and back) 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/2240367097 3 Points
31st Mar: Stornoway (Callanish/Achmore loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2254800082 1 Point

*April: *
2nd Apr: Stornoway (Ravenspoint out and back) 70.1km https://www.strava.com/activities/2259614925 1 Point
6th Apr: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2269505411 1 Point
12th Apr: Stornoway (Tarbert and back) 116km https://www.strava.com/activities/2284441794 3 Points
21st Apr: Moniaive to Dumfries (via Haugh of Urr) fixed 55.2km https://www.strava.com/activities/2308121744 1 Point

*May:*
26th May: Dumfries (KM Rally breakfast ride return via Thornhill and Ae) 75.7km https://www.strava.com/activities/2398814410 1 Point
https://www.strava.com/activities/2501775239
*June:*
5th June: Dumfries (Borgue and back - CUK D&G) 113.9km https://www.strava.com/activities/2425836113 3 Points
16th June: Galashiels (No Work For Us Today Audax) 201km https://www.strava.com/activities/2456032344 5 points
19th June: Dumfries (Ringford and back - CUK D&G) 94km https://www.strava.com/activities/2463070234 2 Points
26th June: Dumfries (Moniaive - CUK D&G) 80km https://www.strava.com/activities/2482012715 2 Points

*July:*
3rd July: Dumfries (Dumfries CC 'Run to the Hills') 62.4km https://www.strava.com/activities/2501775239 1 point

*Total *35 points


----------



## demro (6 Jul 2019)

5th Jan - 51.7km - selston, south normanton, shirland, brackenfield, ogston res, wheatcroft, crich, south wingfield, pentrich, leabrooks, ironville, jacksdale, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2056737648

10th Feb - 67.7km - selston, annesley, blidworth, farnsfield, southwell, fiskerton, bleasby, calverton, linby, newstead, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2137364484

24th Mar - 69km -selston, blidworth, farnsfield, southwell, fiskerton, bleasby, calverton, linby, selston 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2236234638

28th April - 52.1km - Selston, South Normanton, Westhouses, Tibshelf, Morton, Higham, Pentrich, Riddings, Underwood, Bagthorpe, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2324833447

13th May - 90km - Selston, Ironville, Codnor, Little Eaton, Wirksworth, Rowsley, Beeley, Ashover, Morton, Tibshelf, South Normanton, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2364182534

15th June - 75.5km - Selston, blidworth, farnsfield, southwell, fiskerton, bleasby, thurgarton, Caythorpe, gonalston, epperstone, calverton, linby, newstead, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2451173200


----------



## dickyknees (6 Jul 2019)

January to June

*July
July 5th - 53.67 kms (33.35 miles) ~ 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanfigael, Bodedern, Valley, home.

*Running total: 32 points.*


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Jul 2019)

Local lanes and villages, Northamptonshire. 

https://strava.app.link/vCoXTcme6X

55km 1 point
Running total: 82 points


----------



## bruce1530 (6 Jul 2019)

[QUOTE="bruce1530, post: 5639890, member: 48210”]
January: 1 trip, 1 point
February: 3 trips, 3 points
March: 3 trips, 3 points
April; 4 trips, 5 points
May: 4 trips, 6 points
June: 5 trips, 5 point

July 6: Johnstone-Erskine Bridge-Dumbarton-Balloch-Glasgow. 86km, 2 points
July 14: Saltcoats-irvine-Troon-Dundonald-Saltcoats, 52k
July 23: Saltcoats-Irvine-Troon-Symington 53k
July 26: Saltcoats-Large, then twice round Cumbrae. 64k

Total: 28 points


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Jul 2019)

*January 2019 *- 2 points
*February 2019* - 3 points
*March 2019* - 2 points
*April 2019* - 5 points
*May 2019* - 3 points
*June 2019* - 2 points

*6th July 2019
58.25 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cowthorpe, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

Running total:* 18 points*

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## Domus (6 Jul 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in May. 
January - April 30 points. 

May 1 Bolton, Westhoughton, Hindley, Leigh and return via guided bus way 57.19 Kms. 1point
May 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.61 Kms 1 point
May 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington,Westhoughton, Bolton and home 54.08 Kms 1 point
May 7 Grange, Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.6 Kms 1 point
May 10/11 Bristol to Barry with The Fridays 147.2 Kms 3 points
May 15 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via A6 and return via Rivington. 61.9 Kms 1 point
May 18 Nickyboys Manchester to Llandudno ride plus back from station 175.81 Kms 4points
May 29 Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw and home via Bolton 56.46 Kms 1 point
June 6 Bolton, Farnworth, Walkden, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton and back home via Bolton 53.96 Kms 1 point
June 7-8 FNRttC Manchester - Blackpool plus to and from home 140.3 Kms 3 points
June 20 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Westhoughton, Bolton and home 56.12 Kms 1 point
June 22 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home, 57.04 Kms 1 point
June 28 Grange, Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Beetham and return via Meathop. 68.5 Kms 1 point
July 3 Home to Costa in Leigh via Bolton and Hindley, return via guided bus way with a loop to Roma's in Whitefield 66.43 Kms 1 point
July 5-6 Friday Night York to Hull, including to and from station 132.13 Kms 3 points

Running total 54 points


----------



## C R (7 Jul 2019)

July 7th

Kempsey, Kinnersley, Defford, Eckington, Beckford, Elmley Castle, Pershore, Wadborough, Littleworth, Norton. 61km, 1 point.

14 points total.


----------



## The Bystander (7 Jul 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 4 rides, 4 points
March : 3 rides, 3 points
April : 3 rides, 4 points
May : 4 rides, 4 points
June : 4 rides, 4 points
July : 2 rides, 3 points
+
*7th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Loddington, Thorpe Malsor, Foxhall, Thorpe Underwood, Harrington, Old, Walgrave, home
*52.4km / 1 point*

Total 27 rides, 29 points


----------



## 13 rider (7 Jul 2019)

July 7th 33.4 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Newlyn East ,Mitchell. ,St Stephens, Indian Queens ,Fradden ,Crantock ,Holywell Bay

Points in this challenge 73
Points in all challenges 112


----------



## dickyknees (7 Jul 2019)

January to June

*July
July 5th - 53.67 kms (33.35 miles) ~ 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanfigael, Bodedern, Valley, home.
*July 7th - 100 kms ~ 3 points. *
Reid Rens 100km ride in memory of Reynold Thomas, all monies going to the British Heart Foundation.

*Running total: 35 points*


----------



## lane (8 Jul 2019)

*January*
6th. 74km. Sudbury. 1 point.

*February*
9th 51km Costock 1 Point (Derby, Sawley, Kegworth, East Leake, Costock and return via same route)
16th 54km Findern 1 Point (Home, Elevaston, Aston on Trent, Stenson, Findern & return via same route)
23rd 63km Barrow Upon Soar 1point (Home, Sawley, Kegworth, Sutton Bonnington, Normanton on Soar, Barrow on Soar & return via same route)

*March*
17th 50km Findern 1 Point (Home, Elevaston, Aston on Trent, Stenson, Findern & return via same route)
24th 69km Dale Abbey 1 point
30th 52km Wilson 1 point

*April*
16th 51km Swarkestone Lock, Aston, Weston, Thurlston, Derby circuit 1 point
21st 50km Derby, Findern, Stenson, Derby. 1 Point
23rd. 50km Same ride as the 21st. 1 point.

*May*
4th Derby to Sandy (Beds) 155km 3 points
5th Sandy to Bourne (Lincs) 101km 3 points
6th Bourne to Derby 94km 2 points
15th Normington on Soar via Trent Lock 51km 1 point
18th May, Derby, Barrow, Old Dalby, East Leake 85km 2 points
26th May 104km https://www.strava.com/activities/2399350342 3 Points
28th May 50km https://www.strava.com/activities/2404857301 1 Point

*June*
16th 53km https://www.strava.com/activities/2454840817 1 Point
19th June 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2464105726 1 Point
22nd June 82km https://www.strava.com/activities/2472074778 2 Points
30th June 120km https://www.strava.com/activities/2492992582/segments/62746842157 3 points

*July*
6th July 116km https://www.strava.com/activities/2509698804 3 points
14th July 14th July 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/2531975404 3 points
20th July Suffolk Lanes Audax 168km https://www.strava.com/activities/2550549429 4 points
23rd July 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/2557475514 1 point


Total Points 43


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Jul 2019)

*15 January* *- 52.88 km / 32.86 miles* - Anston - Woodsetts - Gildingwells - Carlton-in-Lindrick - Worksop - Rhodesia - Whitwell - Woodall
*27 February* *- 52.38km / 32.55 miles *- Whitwell, *B*arlborough, *C*lowne, *D*uckmanton, *E*ckington, Beighton, Aston-cum-Aughton
*18 March - 52.1km / 32.37 miles *- Trans Pennine Trail (TPT) from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with a short detour around the lake at Pools Brook Country Park.
*28* *March - 58.6 km / 36.41 miles *- TPT to Tapton Lock into Chesterfield to Holmesbrook Valley Park through smaller parks, past the railway station and return to Tapton Lock then make way home. 
*11 April -* *52.6km / 32.68 miles *- TPT from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with loops of the lakes.
*01 May - 52.9km / 32.87 miles *- TPT from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with a loop of each lake at Rother Valley and Pools Brook Country Park.
*10 May - 84.79km / 52.6 miles* - TPT Rother Valley Country Park to Poolsbrook Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield to Rother Valley to Poolsbrook to (the new and nearly completed former) Clowne Branch Line to Poolsbrook (again!) to Rother Valley (again!).
*23 May - 60.13km / 37.36 miles -*Dinnington, Laughton-en-le-Morthen, *F*irbeck, Styrrup, Oldcotes, Carlton-in-Lindrick, *G*ildingwells, Worksop, Shireoaks, Netherthorpe, Thorpe Salvin, Kiveton Park. 
*2 June - 64.95km / 40.36 miles* - TPT Rother Valley Country Park to Poolsbrook Country Park to Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock to Rother Valley Country Park
*20 June - 51.05km / 31.721 miles* - Laughton-en-le-Morthen, Firbeck, Blythe, Worksop, Rhodesia, Netherthorpe, Thorpe Salvin, Harthill
*30 June - 81.25km / 50.5 miles -* 
Thorpe Salvin - Worksop - Barnby Moor - Scrooby - Harworth - Tickhill - Maltby - Aston
*8 July - 57.88km / 35.96 -* Kiveton Park, Staveley, *I*nkersall, Eckington, Marsh Lane, Nether Handley, Coal Aston, *J*ordanthorpe, Norton, Gleadless, Mosborough, *K*illamarsh, Wales.

*Total to date: 14 points*


----------



## Saluki (8 Jul 2019)

January
12/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2073801102 1 pt
13/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2075006680 Warmed up
https://www.strava.com/activities/2076036381 1 pt

February
17/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2156655649 1 point
22/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2169729527 1 Point

March
05/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2192652744 Back to dog
https://www.strava.com/activities/2192952007 1 pt
11/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2206164534 1pt
17/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2218841172 then
https://www.strava.com/activities/2220714462 1 pt
23/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2234182403 1 point.
30/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2252476330 KLBUG ride then https://www.strava.com/activities/2252775952. 2 points

April
01/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2258008264 Downham, Watlington, Marshland St James, Barroway, Downham, Denver, Bexwell, Downham. 1 pt
13/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2286752697 Downham to Ickburgh and back. 1pt
19/04/19 tps://www.strava.com/activities/2301723116 Downham to Cambridge on route 11 then https://www.strava.com/activities/2302490051 back to Ely. Got lost 116.68km plus riding about in Cambridge. 3 points.
21/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2307371738 Downham, Watlington, Wereham, home. Needed a break as have sore foot
https://www.strava.com/activities/2308244379 Just the Barroway loop. Rested foot for the remainder of the ride. 1 point.
22/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2311931375 Marriotts Way area to Aylsham, Coltishall, Lenwade, Whitwell. 50 miles. 2 points. Forgot to post at the time.

May
05/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2345040377 Denver/Magdalen loop x 2. 50km, 1pt
12/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2363424035 Cambridge 100 (miles) 4 points
15/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2369906726 and (after fixing the tyre again) https://www.strava.com/activities/2371480406 to make up the 50km 1pt
19/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2384314870 Home, Northwold and Oxborough then home. 1 pt

June
01/06/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2416222004 Holkham Hall, Langham, Blakeney, Holkham 60km 1pt
15/06/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2453653170 Downham to Prickwillow & Queen Adalaide to Downham, then later, https://www.strava.com/activities/2457211726 Denver and Bexwell loop. 50 miles. 2 points.
16/06/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2457788112 Downham, Runcton, Stradsett & Tottenhill. 50km 1 pt.
22/06/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2472188664 London King’s Cross, Ware, Cambridge, Ely, Denver, Downham Market. 100 miles. 4 points

July
07/07/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2512635930 Regular 22 mile loop with a bit of added Bexwell. 52km 1pt


34 Points so far.


----------



## Domus (8 Jul 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in May. 
January - April 30 points. 

May 1 Bolton, Westhoughton, Hindley, Leigh and return via guided bus way 57.19 Kms. 1point
May 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.61 Kms 1 point
May 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington,Westhoughton, Bolton and home 54.08 Kms 1 point
May 7 Grange, Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.6 Kms 1 point
May 10/11 Bristol to Barry with The Fridays 147.2 Kms 3 points
May 15 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via A6 and return via Rivington. 61.9 Kms 1 point
May 18 Nickyboys Manchester to Llandudno ride plus back from station 175.81 Kms 4points
May 29 Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw and home via Bolton 56.46 Kms 1 point
June 6 Bolton, Farnworth, Walkden, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton and back home via Bolton 53.96 Kms 1 point
June 7-8 FNRttC Manchester - Blackpool plus to and from home 140.3 Kms 3 points
June 20 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Westhoughton, Bolton and home 56.12 Kms 1 point
June 22 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home, 57.04 Kms 1 point
June 28 Grange, Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Beetham and return via Meathop. 68.5 Kms 1 point
July 3 Home to Costa in Leigh via Bolton and Hindley, return via guided bus way with a loop to Roma's in Whitefield 66.43 Kms 1 point
July 5-6 Friday Night York to Hull, including to and from station 132.13 Kms 3 points
July 8 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via Farnworth and A6, return via Rivington and Bolton 61.15 Kms 1 point

Running total 55 points


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Jul 2019)

102km around the north of Northampton today. 

3 points
Cumulative total: 85 points 

https://strava.app.link/RF1WiJv6cY


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Jul 2019)

January*: 3* *Points*
February: *3* *Points*
March: *3 Points*
April: *1 Point*
May: *8 Points*
June*: 1 Point*

*JULY

9th:* Coalville, Thringstone, Belton, Diseworth, Long Whatton, Kegworth, Sutton Bonington, Normanton on Soar, Stanford on Soar, Loughborough, Copt Oak, Coalville 32.76mi/ 52.72km *1 Point*
https://strava.app.link/9DdzCClueY

Month Total: *1* *Point*
Challenge Total: *20* *Points*


----------



## bluenotebob (11 Jul 2019)

January - 2 rides, 2 points
February - 4 rides, 5 points
March - 5 rides, 6 points
April - 4 rides, 4 points
May - 7 rides, 8 points
June - 3 rides, 4 points

July 1st Home – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Cantomheuc – Penfra – le Bois Hervé – Penros – Helléan – Taupont – Loyat – Mauron – Home 53.99km 1 point

July 11th Home – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crédutel – Cantomheuc – la Ville Hein – la Cadois – Guilliers – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 52.97km 1 point

Cumulative points: 31


----------



## aferris2 (11 Jul 2019)

01 Jan: 102.45km https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261 3 points
17 Feb: 109.48km https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510 3 points
09 Mar: 56.06 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2201016970 1 point
27 Mar: 55.56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2244582902 1 point
29 Mar: 51.86 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2249217582 1 point
16 Apr: 111.12 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483 3 points
17 Apr: 51.31 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2297013515 1 point
20 Apr: 58.44 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2305227914 1 point
7 May: 106.35 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/ 3 points
13 May: 51.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2363829218 1 point
21 May: 104 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2385208736/ 3 points
24 May: 102.09 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2393795497 3 points
1 Jun: 103.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2415207072 3 points
3 Jun: 116 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2420306345 3 points
9 Jun: 54.13 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2435858102 1 point
16 Jun: 53.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2454266236 1 point
22 Jun: 103.99 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2471711831 3 points
29 Jun: 106.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2490667742 3 points
11 Jul: 57.75 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2523386298 1 point
2019 total: 39 points


----------



## gavgav (13 Jul 2019)

20th January (53.3km)
Shrewsbury-Acton Burnell-Longnor-Cardington-Church Preen-Kenley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 Point

3rd February (54.6km)
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Yockleton-Westbury-Halfway House-Wollaston-Bulthy-Crew Green-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 Point

17th February (67.8km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Rodington Heath-High Ercall-Osbaston-Rowton-Ellerdine Heath-High Hatton-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Moreton Corbett-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

26th February (52.1km)
Grizedale-High Nibthwaite-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Newby Bridge-Graythwaite-Force Forge-Satterthwaite-Grizedale 

1 point 

30th March (53.4km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point

11th April (55.8km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Llanelltyd-Cymer Abbey-Dolgellau-Mawddach Trail-Barmouth-Dyffryn 

1 point 

4th May (53.3km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury 

1 point

25th May (68.6km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-All Stretton-Church Stretton-Little Stretton-Minton-The Longmynd-Gogbatch-Longnor-Ryton-Berriewood-Shrewsbury 

1 point 

10th June (51.8km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Aston-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Coundmoor-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Shrewsbury

1 point 

2nd July (54.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Dorrington-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

13th July (70.8km)
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Coed y Brenin-Llanfacreth-Dolgellau-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy 

1 point 

Running Total = 11 Points


----------



## 13 rider (13 Jul 2019)

July 7th 33.4 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Newlyn East ,Mitchell. ,St Stephens, Indian Queens ,Fradden ,Crantock ,Holywell Bay
July 13th 32.5 miles 1 point 
Holywell Bay ,Mitchell ,Laddock ,St Stephen ,St Dennis ,Indian Queens ,Fraddon ,St Newlyn East ,Hollywell

Points in this challenge 74
Points in all challenges 113


----------



## 13 rider (14 Jul 2019)

July 7th 33.4 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Newlyn East ,Mitchell. ,St Stephens, Indian Queens ,Fradden ,Crantock ,Holywell Bay
July 13th 32.5 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Mitchell ,Laddock ,St Stephen ,St Dennis ,Indian Queens ,Fraddon ,St Newlyn East ,Hollywell
July 14th 36.8 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Newquay ,St Columb Major ,Penrose ,Mawgan Porth ,Watergate Bay ,Newquay ,Holywell

Points in this challenge 75
Points in all challenges 114


----------



## Houthakker (14 Jul 2019)

Jan - 3 Points
Feb - 3 Points
Mar - 1 Point
Apr – 4 points
May – 3 points
June – 5 points

*July*
10th – Lytham, Kirkham, St Michaels, Nateby, Hambleton, Poulton, Lytham – 44 miles – 1 pts

Running total 20 points


----------



## Eribiste (14 Jul 2019)

It's Bastille day, how to celebrate it? I thought about storming a prison, but decided to do the other French pastime of going for a bike ride instead.

56km around Worcestershire.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2530592543


----------



## Domus (14 Jul 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in May. 
January - April 30 points. 

May 1 Bolton, Westhoughton, Hindley, Leigh and return via guided bus way 57.19 Kms. 1point
May 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.61 Kms 1 point
May 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington,Westhoughton, Bolton and home 54.08 Kms 1 point
May 7 Grange, Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.6 Kms 1 point
May 10/11 Bristol to Barry with The Fridays 147.2 Kms 3 points
May 15 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via A6 and return via Rivington. 61.9 Kms 1 point
May 18 Nickyboys Manchester to Llandudno ride plus back from station 175.81 Kms 4points
May 29 Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw and home via Bolton 56.46 Kms 1 point
June 6 Bolton, Farnworth, Walkden, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton and back home via Bolton 53.96 Kms 1 point
June 7-8 FNRttC Manchester - Blackpool plus to and from home 140.3 Kms 3 points
June 20 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Westhoughton, Bolton and home 56.12 Kms 1 point
June 22 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home, 57.04 Kms 1 point
June 28 Grange, Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Beetham and return via Meathop. 68.5 Kms 1 point
July 3 Home to Costa in Leigh via Bolton and Hindley, return via guided bus way with a loop to Roma's in Whitefield 66.43 Kms 1 point
July 5-6 Friday Night York to Hull, including to and from station 132.13 Kms 3 points
July 8 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via Farnworth and A6, return via Rivington and Bolton 61.15 Kms 1 point
July 14 Bury, Edenfield, Owd Betts, Rochdale, Birch, Unsworth and home 54.5 Kms 1 point

Running total 56 points


----------



## The Bystander (14 Jul 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 4 rides, 4 points
March : 3 rides, 3 points
April : 3 rides, 4 points
May : 4 rides, 4 points
June : 4 rides, 4 points
July : 3 rides, 4 points
+
*14th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Loddington, Thorpe Underwood, Foxhall, Harrington, Lamport, Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, home
*51.6km / 1 point*

Total 28 rides, 30 points


----------



## bluenotebob (14 Jul 2019)

January - 2 rides, 2 points
February - 4 rides, 5 points
March - 5 rides, 6 points
April - 4 rides, 4 points
May - 7 rides, 8 points
June - 3 rides, 4 points

July 1st Home – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Cantomheuc – Penfra – le Bois Hervé – Penros – Helléan – Taupont – Loyat – Mauron – Home 53.99km 1 point

July 11th Home – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crédutel – Cantomheuc – la Ville Hein – la Cadois – Guilliers – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 52.97km 1 point

July 14th Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Cotinaie – la Ville Jallu – la Corbinais – Kerminy – Home 54.17km 1 point

Cumulative points: 32


----------



## Noodle Legs (14 Jul 2019)

January*: 3* *Points*
February: *3* *Points*
March: *3 Points*
April: *1 Point*
May: *8 Points*
June*: 1 Point*

*JULY

9th:* Coalville, Thringstone, Belton, Diseworth, Long Whatton, Kegworth, Sutton Bonington, Normanton on Soar, Stanford on Soar, Loughborough, Copt Oak, Coalville 32.76mi/ 52.72km *1 Point*
https://strava.app.link/9DdzCClueY
*14th*: Coalville, Ellistown, Bagworth, Market Bosworth, Carlton, Congerstone, Twycross, Orton, Warton, Ratcliffe Culey, Sutton Cheney, Cadeby, Osbaston, Ibstock, Ravenstone, Coalville 40 miles/ 64.37km *1 Point*
https://strava.app.link/ehOo2OlekY

Month Total: *2* *Points*
Challenge Total: *21* *Points*


----------



## dickyknees (15 Jul 2019)

January to June

*July
July 5th - 53.67 kms (33.35 miles) ~ 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanfigael, Bodedern, Valley, home.
*July 7th - 100 kms ~ 3 points. *
Reid Rens 100km ride in memory of Reynold Thomas, all monies going to the British Heart Foundation.
*July 14th - 100 kms ~ 3 points. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Rhosybol, Llandyfryddog, Maenaddwyn, Capel Goch, Rhosmeirch, Llangefni, Malltraeth, Bethel, Soar, Dothan, RAF Valley, home. 

*Running total: 38 points. *


----------



## Sbudge (15 Jul 2019)

8th July 54.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2514666269) Tresco, a very Scilly ride. 54km on a 7km island!


----------



## Domus (16 Jul 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in May.
January - April 30 points.

May 1 Bolton, Westhoughton, Hindley, Leigh and return via guided bus way 57.19 Kms. 1point
May 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.61 Kms 1 point
May 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington,Westhoughton, Bolton and home 54.08 Kms 1 point
May 7 Grange, Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.6 Kms 1 point
May 10/11 Bristol to Barry with The Fridays 147.2 Kms 3 points
May 15 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via A6 and return via Rivington. 61.9 Kms 1 point
May 18 Nickyboys Manchester to Llandudno ride plus back from station 175.81 Kms 4points
May 29 Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw and home via Bolton 56.46 Kms 1 point
June 6 Bolton, Farnworth, Walkden, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton and back home via Bolton 53.96 Kms 1 point
June 7-8 FNRttC Manchester - Blackpool plus to and from home 140.3 Kms 3 points
June 20 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Westhoughton, Bolton and home 56.12 Kms 1 point
June 22 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home, 57.04 Kms 1 point
June 28 Grange, Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Beetham and return via Meathop. 68.5 Kms 1 point
July 3 Home to Costa in Leigh via Bolton and Hindley, return via guided bus way with a loop to Roma's in Whitefield 66.43 Kms 1 point
July 5-6 Friday Night York to Hull, including to and from station 132.13 Kms 3 points
July 8 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via Farnworth and A6, return via Rivington and Bolton 61.15 Kms 1 point
July 14 Bury, Edenfield, Owd Betts, Rochdale, Birch, Unsworth and home 54.5 Kms 1 point
July 16 Bury, Tottington, Edgeworth, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Walkden, Farnworth, Whitefield, Bury 64.4 Kms 1 point

Running total 57 points


----------



## aferris2 (16 Jul 2019)

01 Jan: 102.45km https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261 3 points
17 Feb: 109.48km https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510 3 points
09 Mar: 56.06 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2201016970 1 point
27 Mar: 55.56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2244582902 1 point
29 Mar: 51.86 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2249217582 1 point
16 Apr: 111.12 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483 3 points
17 Apr: 51.31 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2297013515 1 point
20 Apr: 58.44 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2305227914 1 point
7 May: 106.35 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/ 3 points
13 May: 51.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2363829218 1 point
21 May: 104 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2385208736/ 3 points
24 May: 102.09 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2393795497 3 points
1 Jun: 103.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2415207072 3 points
3 Jun: 116 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2420306345 3 points
9 Jun: 54.13 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2435858102 1 point
16 Jun: 53.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2454266236 1 point
22 Jun: 103.99 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2471711831 3 points
29 Jun: 106.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2490667742 3 points
11 Jul: 57.75 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2523386298 1 point
16 Jul: 111.72 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2537125276 3 points
2019 total: 42 points


----------



## Milkfloat (18 Jul 2019)

Jan 13th 36.5 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Preston Green, Lowsonford, Beausale, Cubbington, Offchurch, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/2075065303
Feb 24th 44.8 miles. Warwick, Sherbourne, Loxley, Admington, Erbrington Hill, Illmington, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Warwick. Ran out of storage space on Garmin 
March 10th 42.8 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Bidford on Avon, Welford on Avon, Stratford upon Avon, Loxley, Charlcote, Wellesbourne, Newbold Pacey, Barford, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2203389258
April 6th - 62.8 miles, Warwick, Shrewley, Kingswood, Meriden, Fillongley, Bedworth, Brinklow, Rugby, Southam, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2268477886
May 12th - 101.4 miles. Ride Birmingham and Midlands. Birmingham, Atherstone, Coventry, Corely, Kingswood, Rubery, Birmingham. https://www.strava.com/activities/2361720560
June 2nd. 60.9 miles. Warwick, Charlcote, Alderminster, Mickleton, Chipping Camden, Brailles, Middle Tysoe, Kineton, Leamington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2416611458
July 14th. 45.6 miles. Warwick, Barford, Moreton Morrell, Sunrising Hill, Burton Dassett, Bishops Itchington, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2530447396


----------



## 13 rider (19 Jul 2019)

July 7th 33.4 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Newlyn East ,Mitchell. ,St Stephens, Indian Queens ,Fradden ,Crantock ,Holywell Bay
July 13th 32.5 miles 1 point 
Holywell Bay ,Mitchell ,Laddock ,St Stephen ,St Dennis ,Indian Queens ,Fraddon ,St Newlyn East ,Hollywell
July 14th 36.8 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Newquay ,St Columb Major ,Penrose ,Morgan Porth ,Watergate Bay ,Newquay ,Holywell 
July 17th 41 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Welsh ,St Allen ,Truro ,St Erne ,Fraddon ,Luke's Shop ,St Newlyn East ,Holywell Bay 

Points in this challenge 76
Points in all challenges 115


----------



## kapelmuur (19 Jul 2019)

Just past the halfway point of the month, so time for an update.

5/7. Nether Alderley 51.6km
6/7 Broadheath, Warburton, Agden, High Legh, Tabley, Ashley. 51.9km
11/7 Bucklow Hill, Tabley, Dark + Heild Lane, Tatton Park. 53.5km
16/7 Knutsford, Lach Denis, Lostock Gralem, Hoo Green. 59.9km
18/7 Airport, Morley Green, Wilmslow, AE bypass, Mobberley, Ashley. 50.9km

62 points year to date.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Jul 2019)

54km south of the town, then Pitsford Res. 

https://strava.app.link/5sKR9anSrY

1 wet point
Cumulative points: 86 points


----------



## Domus (20 Jul 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in May.
January - April 30 points.

May 1 Bolton, Westhoughton, Hindley, Leigh and return via guided bus way 57.19 Kms. 1point
May 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.61 Kms 1 point
May 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington,Westhoughton, Bolton and home 54.08 Kms 1 point
May 7 Grange, Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.6 Kms 1 point
May 10/11 Bristol to Barry with The Fridays 147.2 Kms 3 points
May 15 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via A6 and return via Rivington. 61.9 Kms 1 point
May 18 Nickyboys Manchester to Llandudno ride plus back from station 175.81 Kms 4points
May 29 Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw and home via Bolton 56.46 Kms 1 point
June 6 Bolton, Farnworth, Walkden, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton and back home via Bolton 53.96 Kms 1 point
June 7-8 FNRttC Manchester - Blackpool plus to and from home 140.3 Kms 3 points
June 20 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Westhoughton, Bolton and home 56.12 Kms 1 point
June 22 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home, 57.04 Kms 1 point
June 28 Grange, Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Beetham and return via Meathop. 68.5 Kms 1 point
July 3 Home to Costa in Leigh via Bolton and Hindley, return via guided bus way with a loop to Roma's in Whitefield 66.43 Kms 1 point
July 5-6 Friday Night York to Hull, including to and from station 132.13 Kms 3 points
July 8 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via Farnworth and A6, return via Rivington and Bolton 61.15 Kms 1 point
July 14 Bury, Edenfield, Owd Betts, Rochdale, Birch, Unsworth and home 54.5 Kms 1 point
July 16 Bury, Tottington, Edgeworth, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Walkden, Farnworth, Whitefield, Bury 64.4 Kms 1 point
July 20 Dunham to Dunham on Colin's Cheshire Ride 127.6 Kms 3 points

Running total 60 points


----------



## The Bystander (21 Jul 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 4 rides, 4 points
March : 3 rides, 3 points
April : 3 rides, 4 points
May : 4 rides, 4 points
June : 4 rides, 4 points
July : 4 rides, 5 points
+
*21st* Mawsley, Foxhall, Lamport, Scaldwell, Brixworth, Holcot, Sywell, Little Harrowden, Orlingbury, Hannington, Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, home
*52.9 km / 1 point*

Total 29 rides, 31 points


----------



## Spinney (21 Jul 2019)

*Jan
27th - 31.5 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Thornbury, Cromhall - *1 point*
*
Feb
16th - 41.45 miles* - Tytherington, Elberton, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, Damery - *1 point
24th - 32.4 miles* - Hawkesbury Upton, Sopworth, Sherston, Shipton Moyne, Tetbury, Wotton-under-Edge - *1 point*

*March
25th - 50.4 miles* - Stinchcombe, Gloucester (outskirts), Frampton, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Damery - *2 points

April
28th - 33 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Titherington, Cromhall - *1 point

May
11th - 53 miles* - FLAB 50 mile sportive - Ilkley, Grassington, Kettlewell, Arncliffe, Grassington, Ilkley - *2 points

June
27th - 32 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Titherington, Cromhall - *1 point

July
21st - 41 miles* - Levens, Sedgewick, Old Town, Kirkby Lonsdale, Burton-in-Lonsdale, Warton, Silverdale, Arnside, Levens - *1 point*

*Total 10 points*


----------



## 13 rider (21 Jul 2019)

July 7th 33.4 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Newlyn East ,Mitchell. ,St Stephens, Indian Queens ,Fradden ,Crantock ,Holywell Bay
July 13th 32.5 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Mitchell ,Laddock ,St Stephen ,St Dennis ,Indian Queens ,Fraddon ,St Newlyn East ,Hollywell
July 14th 36.8 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Newquay ,St Columb Major ,Penrose ,Morgan Porth ,Watergate Bay ,Newquay ,Holywell
July 17th 41 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Welsh ,St Allen ,Truro ,St Erne ,Fraddon ,Luke's Shop ,St Newlyn East ,Holywell Bay
July 21st 31.3 miles 1 point
Back on local roads ,Wymeswold 50km loop

Points in this challenge 77
Points in all challenges 119


----------



## Houthakker (21 Jul 2019)

Jan - 3 Points
Feb - 3 Points
Mar - 1 Point
Apr – 4 points
May – 3 points
June – 5 points

*July*
10th – Lytham, Kirkham, St Michaels, Nateby, Hambleton, Poulton, Lytham – 44 miles – 1 pts
21st – Lytham, Poulton, Pilling, Lancaster, Quernmore, Garstang, St Michaels, Lytham - 65 Miles 3 pts

Running total 23 points


----------



## aferris2 (23 Jul 2019)

01 Jan: 102.45km https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261 3 points
17 Feb: 109.48km https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510 3 points
09 Mar: 56.06 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2201016970 1 point
27 Mar: 55.56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2244582902 1 point
29 Mar: 51.86 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2249217582 1 point
16 Apr: 111.12 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483 3 points
17 Apr: 51.31 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2297013515 1 point
20 Apr: 58.44 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2305227914 1 point
7 May: 106.35 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/ 3 points
13 May: 51.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2363829218 1 point
21 May: 104 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2385208736/ 3 points
24 May: 102.09 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2393795497 3 points
1 Jun: 103.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2415207072 3 points
3 Jun: 116 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2420306345 3 points
9 Jun: 54.13 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2435858102 1 point
16 Jun: 53.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2454266236 1 point
22 Jun: 103.99 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2471711831 3 points
29 Jun: 106.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2490667742 3 points
11 Jul: 57.75 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2523386298 1 point
16 Jul: 111.72 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2537125276 3 points
23 Jul: 102.71 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2556381195 3 points
2019 total: 45 points


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Jul 2019)

*15 January* *- 52.88 km / 32.86 miles* - Anston - Woodsetts - Gildingwells - Carlton-in-Lindrick - Worksop - Rhodesia - Whitwell - Woodall
*27 February* *- 52.38km / 32.55 miles *- Whitwell, *B*arlborough, *C*lowne, *D*uckmanton, *E*ckington, Beighton, Aston-cum-Aughton
*18 March - 52.1km / 32.37 miles *- Trans Pennine Trail (TPT) from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with a short detour around the lake at Pools Brook Country Park.
*28* *March - 58.6 km / 36.41 miles *- TPT to Tapton Lock into Chesterfield to Holmesbrook Valley Park through smaller parks, past the railway station and return to Tapton Lock then make way home. 
*11 April -* *52.6km / 32.68 miles *- TPT from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with loops of the lakes.
*01 May - 52.9km / 32.87 miles *- TPT from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with a loop of each lake at Rother Valley and Pools Brook Country Park.
*10 May - 84.79km / 52.6 miles* - TPT Rother Valley Country Park to Poolsbrook Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield to Rother Valley to Poolsbrook to (the new and nearly completed former) Clowne Branch Line to Poolsbrook (again!) to Rother Valley (again!).
*23 May - 60.13km / 37.36 miles -*Dinnington, Laughton-en-le-Morthen, *F*irbeck, Styrrup, Oldcotes, Carlton-in-Lindrick, *G*ildingwells, Worksop, Shireoaks, Netherthorpe, Thorpe Salvin, Kiveton Park. 
*2 June - 64.95km / 40.36 miles* - TPT Rother Valley Country Park to Poolsbrook Country Park to Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock to Rother Valley Country Park
*20 June - 51.05km / 31.721 miles* - Laughton-en-le-Morthen, Firbeck, Blythe, Worksop, Rhodesia, Netherthorpe, Thorpe Salvin, Harthill
*30 June - 81.25km / 50.5 miles -* 
Thorpe Salvin - Worksop - Barnby Moor - Scrooby - Harworth - Tickhill - Maltby - Aston
*8 July - 57.88km / 35.96 -* Kiveton Park, Staveley, *I*nkersall, Eckington, Marsh Lane, Nether Handley, Coal Aston, *J*ordanthorpe, Norton, Gleadless, Mosborough, *K*illamarsh, Wales.
*23 July - 100.4km / 62.4 miles* - Maltby, Tickhill, Bawtry, Retford, *N*orth Wheatley, Worksop

*Total to date: 17 points*


----------



## The Bystander (24 Jul 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 4 rides, 4 points
March : 3 rides, 3 points
April : 3 rides, 4 points
May : 4 rides, 4 points
June : 4 rides, 4 points
July : 5 rides, 6 points
+
*24th* Pytchley, Little Harrowden, Sywell, Holcot, Scaldwell, Old, Mawsley, Thorpe Malsor, Loddington, Mawsley, home
*50.1 km / 1 point*

Total 30 rides, 32 points


----------



## Rob and Alison (24 Jul 2019)

January
5th. 58km. *With Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey Moor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Caenby, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-next-Newton, W.Rasen, Osgodgby, Claxby, Holton-le-Moor, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
6th. 67km. solo. Caistor, N.K.Moor, N.Kelsey, Howsham, Kettleby, Brigg, Scawby, Messingham, Scotter, Kirton-in-Lindsey, Redbourne, Waddingham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, Moortown, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
11th. 58km. *with Stig. route as per Jan 5th.
18th. 58km. solo. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Swallow, Cuxwold, Beelsby, Waltham, Brigsley, Ashby-cum-Fenby, E.Ravendale, Wold Newton, Binbrook, Thoresway, Rothwell, Caistor.
19th. 67km. Tandem. Caistor, Nettleton, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Osgodby, W.Rasen, Toft-next-Newton, Spridlington, Normanby-by-Spital, Glentham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor.
20th. 58km. *with Stig. Caistor, Howsham, Kettleby, Wrawby, Saxby, Horkstow Bridge, Saxby, Ancholme Way, Brigg, Kettleby, Somerby, Searby, N.K.Moor, Caistor.

February
10th. 51km. Tandem Caistor, Gt.Limber, Grasby Bottoms, Kirmington, Wootton, Burnham, Melston Ross, Bigby, Kettleby, Howsham, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor.
10th. 54km *with Stig. Caistor, N.K.Moor, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Waddingham, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Kingerby, Osgodby, Claxby, Holton-le-Moor, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
23rd. 65km. solo. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Brocklesby, Ulceby, Wootton, Barton, Horkstow, Middlegate Lane, Melton Ross, Bigby, Somerby, Clixby, Caistor.
24th. 65km. *with Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Spridlington, Newtoft, W.Rasen, Osgodby, Kirby, N.Owersby, Holton-le-Moor, Moortown, Caistor.

March.
2nd. 55km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32123772 . on Tandem.
29th. 67km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32946996? *with Stig.
30th. 67km.View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32991499? solo

April.
19th. 53km. Tandem. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Redbourne, Scawby, Broughton, Brigg, Howsham, Caistor.
20th. 55km. *with Stig. Caistor, Kirmington, Wootton, Deepdale, Burnham, Elsham, Wrawby, Kettleby, Howsham, Caistor.
21st. 59km. Solo. Caistor, Somerby, Bigby, Melton Ross, Middlegate Lane, Horkstow, Bonby, Worlaby, Wrawby, Brigg, Cadney, Howsham, Caistor.
22nd. 55km. *with Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Toft Newton, West Rasen, Osgodby, Moortown, Nettleton, Caistor.

May.
3rd. 55km. Solo. Caistor, N.K.Moor, Moortown, Nettleton, Mansgate hill, Rothwell, Thoresway, Walesby, Claxby, Normanby-le-Wold, Nettleton, Moortown, Caistor.
11th. 67km. Tandem. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Osgodby, W.Rasen, Spridlington, Glentham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor.
25th. 58km. *with Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, W.Rasen, Osgodby, Claxby,Holton-le-Moor, Caistor.

June.
1st. 55km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/35435880 *with Stig.
2nd. 53km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/35486942 solo.
9th. 60km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/35774972 on Tandem.
15th. 68km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/36002753 on Tandem.
16th. 67km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/36053201 on Tandem.

July
21st. 58km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/37557522 *Solo with Stig.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jul 2019)

*Jan 3rd, 51 km*
Todmorden, Bacup, Rossendale, Waterfoot, Deerplay, Walk Mill, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Tod, woods in park, Sour Hall, Bacup Rd, Rochdale canal towpath, Tod.

*Feb 28th, 50 km*
[Singlespeed] Todmorden, A646 to Manchester Rd (Burnley), u-turn and return to Tod, A6033 through Walsden, then Calderbrook and Caldermoor to Littleborough, back to Tod on A6033, circuit of town to clock up exactly my target.

*Mar 29th, 50 km*
Todmorden, Mankinholes, Shade, Walsden, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Portsmouth, Holme Chapel, Overtown, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Widdop Gate, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod.

*Apr 30th, 51 km*
Todmorden, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Sowerby, Shield Hall Ln, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Todmorden.
*
May 7th, 57 km*
Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, CVC to 'royd, Cragg Vale climb to Sykes Gate farm, High Stones Rd, Steep Ln, Sowerby, Hubberton Green, Cotton Stones, Blue Ball Rd, Coal Gate Rd, Hubberton Grn, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod.

*May 31st, 85 km*
Clitheroe, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross o' Greet, Ivah, Wray, Salter Fell, Newton, Dunsop Bridge, Whitewell, Cow Ark, Bashall Eaves, Clitheroe.

*June 19th, 50 km*
Tod, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby, hilltop lanes, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, A58 closed due to accident so u-turn... Cragg Vale, 'royd, HB, Tod

*July 24th, 50 km*
Tod, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646 back into Tod, Cross Stone Rd, Great Rock, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge, A6033, Midgehole (Hardcastle Crags) u-turn, A6033, Pecket Well, Old Town Midgley, Luddenden Foot, A646 back to Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway to Hebden Bridge, Tod, A6033 to Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, back into Tod.


----------



## aferris2 (25 Jul 2019)

01 Jan: 102.45km https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261 3 points
17 Feb: 109.48km https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510 3 points
09 Mar: 56.06 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2201016970 1 point
27 Mar: 55.56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2244582902 1 point
29 Mar: 51.86 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2249217582 1 point
16 Apr: 111.12 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483 3 points
17 Apr: 51.31 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2297013515 1 point
20 Apr: 58.44 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2305227914 1 point
7 May: 106.35 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/ 3 points
13 May: 51.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2363829218 1 point
21 May: 104 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2385208736/ 3 points
24 May: 102.09 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2393795497 3 points
1 Jun: 103.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2415207072 3 points
3 Jun: 116 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2420306345 3 points
9 Jun: 54.13 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2435858102 1 point
16 Jun: 53.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2454266236 1 point
22 Jun: 103.99 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2471711831 3 points
29 Jun: 106.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2490667742 3 points
11 Jul: 57.75 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2523386298 1 point
16 Jul: 111.72 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2537125276 3 points
23 Jul: 102.71 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2556381195 3 points
25 Jul: 53.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2561525990 1 point
2019 total: 46 points


----------



## Bazzer (25 Jul 2019)

January 1 point
February 1 point
March 1 point
April 1 point
May 2 points
June 4 points
July 25th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, Houghton Green, Winwick, Hermitage Green, Lowton, East Lancs to Glazebury, Cucheth, Lane Head, Croft, home 84.32 kms 2 points


----------



## Osprey (26 Jul 2019)

Jan 5th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford ans return. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2056812280
Jan 13th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2075812864
Jan 20th. 52km. Llanmorlais, BurryGreen, Rhosilli, Parkmill, Three Crossess, Penclawdd. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2091732752
Jan 25th. 115km. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley. Swansea Bay, Baglan, Margam, Nottage, Porthcawl and return. https://www.strava.com/activities/2102485419

Feb 10th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Middleton, Rhosilli and return. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2136488424
Feb 17th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Swiss Valley Cynheidre and return. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2156213236
Feb 24th. 101km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2171990602

Mar 02nd. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2185854720
March 17th. 104km. Carmarthenshire Topper Audax. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2223724850
Mar 24th 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Fairwood Common, Bishopston, Caswell Mumbles, Gowereton. https://www.strava.com/activities/2236500611
Mar 30th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Cefn Bryn, Killay, Gowerton. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2251293865

Apr 06th 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Middleton, Rhosilli and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2269827563
Apr 13th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea, Fabian way, and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2285946886
Apr 20th. 101km. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, Ammanford, Black Mountain Bryn Amman, Ystalyfera, Swansea and home. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2304765992

May 5th. 105km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2343839338
May 12th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1 and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2360977373

Jun 20th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1 and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2477539681

July 17th. 105km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2530925740
July 24th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2549995159

Total points to date: 31


----------



## Domus (26 Jul 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in May.
January - April 30 points.

May 1 Bolton, Westhoughton, Hindley, Leigh and return via guided bus way 57.19 Kms. 1point
May 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home. 56.61 Kms 1 point
May 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington,Westhoughton, Bolton and home 54.08 Kms 1 point
May 7 Grange, Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 70.6 Kms 1 point
May 10/11 Bristol to Barry with The Fridays 147.2 Kms 3 points
May 15 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via A6 and return via Rivington. 61.9 Kms 1 point
May 18 Nickyboys Manchester to Llandudno ride plus back from station 175.81 Kms 4points
May 29 Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw and home via Bolton 56.46 Kms 1 point
June 6 Bolton, Farnworth, Walkden, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton and back home via Bolton 53.96 Kms 1 point
June 7-8 FNRttC Manchester - Blackpool plus to and from home 140.3 Kms 3 points
June 20 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Westhoughton, Bolton and home 56.12 Kms 1 point
June 22 Bury, Edenfield, Rawtenstall, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home, 57.04 Kms 1 point
June 28 Grange, Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Beetham and return via Meathop. 68.5 Kms 1 point
July 3 Home to Costa in Leigh via Bolton and Hindley, return via guided bus way with a loop to Roma's in Whitefield 66.43 Kms 1 point
July 5-6 Friday Night York to Hull, including to and from station 132.13 Kms 3 points
July 8 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via Farnworth and A6, return via Rivington and Bolton 61.15 Kms 1 point
July 14 Bury, Edenfield, Owd Betts, Rochdale, Birch, Unsworth and home 54.5 Kms 1 point
July 16 Bury, Tottington, Edgeworth, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Walkden, Farnworth, Whitefield, Bury 64.4 Kms 1 point
July 20 Dunham to Dunham on Colin's Cheshire Ride 127.6 Kms 3 points
July 26 Grange, Coniston, Hawkshead, Newby Bridge, Cartmel, Grange 70 Kms 1 point

Running total 61 points


----------



## steverob (27 Jul 2019)

*January: *4 rides, 5 points
*February: *2 rides, 3 points
*March: *4 rides, 8 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *4 rides, 8 points (becoming a bit of a trend here...)
*June: *6 rides, 12 points
*27th July: 31.53 miles *- Second latest in a month that I've left my qualifying ride! Had to wait for the rain to cease, but eventually got out late afternoon for a simple, flat and relatively easy 50K, just to cross it off - https://www.strava.com/activities/2567743192 - 1 point

*Total so far: 45 points*


----------



## Slick (27 Jul 2019)

Slick said:


> Glasgow Nightrider doing two 50K loops of the city. 100.3k
> https://www.nightrider.org.uk/glasgow
> 
> *Total 13 Points. *



22nd of July Ijmuiden to Amsterdam, Tour of the city then on to Utrecht. 108km 3 points

23rd of July Utrecht to Den Haag via Gouda. 87km 2 points 

24th of July Den Haag to Haarlem. 54km 1 point

*Total 19 points.*


----------



## 13 rider (28 Jul 2019)

July 7th 33.4 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Newlyn East ,Mitchell. ,St Stephens, Indian Queens ,Fradden ,Crantock ,Holywell Bay
July 13th 32.5 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Mitchell ,Laddock ,St Stephen ,St Dennis ,Indian Queens ,Fraddon ,St Newlyn East ,Hollywell
July 14th 36.8 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Newquay ,St Columb Major ,Penrose ,Morgan Porth ,Watergate Bay ,Newquay ,Holywell
July 17th 41 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Welsh ,St Allen ,Truro ,St Erne ,Fraddon ,Luke's Shop ,St Newlyn East ,Holywell Bay
July 21st 31.3 miles 1 point
Back on local roads ,Wymeswold 50km loop
July 28 35.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Ratby ,Market Bosworth ,Shenton ,Upton ,Sutton Cheney ,Desford ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 78
Points in all challenges 124


----------



## Saluki (28 Jul 2019)

January
12/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2073801102 1 pt
13/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2075006680 Warmed up
https://www.strava.com/activities/2076036381 1 pt

February
17/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2156655649 1 point
22/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2169729527 1 Point

March
05/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2192652744 Back to dog
https://www.strava.com/activities/2192952007 1 pt
11/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2206164534 1pt
17/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2218841172 then
https://www.strava.com/activities/2220714462 1 pt
23/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2234182403 1 point.
30/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2252476330 KLBUG ride then https://www.strava.com/activities/2252775952. 2 points

April
01/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2258008264 Downham, Watlington, Marshland St James, Barroway, Downham, Denver, Bexwell, Downham. 1 pt
13/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2286752697 Downham to Ickburgh and back. 1pt
19/04/19 tps://www.strava.com/activities/2301723116 Downham to Cambridge on route 11 then https://www.strava.com/activities/2302490051 back to Ely. Got lost 116.68km plus riding about in Cambridge. 3 points.
21/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2307371738 Downham, Watlington, Wereham, home. Needed a break as have sore foot
https://www.strava.com/activities/2308244379 Just the Barroway loop. Rested foot for the remainder of the ride. 1 point.
22/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2311931375 Marriotts Way area to Aylsham, Coltishall, Lenwade, Whitwell. 50 miles. 2 points. Forgot to post at the time.

May
05/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2345040377 Denver/Magdalen loop x 2. 50km, 1pt
12/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2363424035 Cambridge 100 (miles) 4 points
15/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2369906726 and (after fixing the tyre again) https://www.strava.com/activities/2371480406 to make up the 50km 1pt
19/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2384314870 Home, Northwold and Oxborough then home. 1 pt

June
01/06/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2416222004 Holkham Hall, Langham, Blakeney, Holkham 60km 1pt
15/06/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2453653170 Downham to Prickwillow & Queen Adalaide to Downham, then later, https://www.strava.com/activities/2457211726 Denver and Bexwell loop. 50 miles. 2 points.
16/06/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2457788112 Downham, Runcton, Stradsett & Tottenhill. 50km 1 pt.
22/06/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2472188664 London King’s Cross, Ware, Cambridge, Ely, Denver, Downham Market. 100 miles. 4 points

July
07/07/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2512635930 Regular 22 mile loop with a bit of added Bexwell. 52km 1pt
28/17/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2570983294 Downham, King’s Lynn, Tottenhill, Magdalen, Barroway, home. 54km


35 Points so far.


----------



## steverob (28 Jul 2019)

*January: *4 rides, 5 points
*February: *2 rides, 3 points
*March: *4 rides, 8 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *4 rides, 8 points (becoming a bit of a trend here...)
*June: *6 rides, 12 points
*27th July: 31.53 miles *- Second latest in a month that I've left my qualifying ride! Had to wait for the rain to cease, but eventually got out late afternoon for a simple, flat and relatively easy 50K, just to cross it off - https://www.strava.com/activities/2567743192 - 1 point
*28th July: 31.56 miles *- Another easy 50km, left until the early evening this time. Uneventful until the last km, when I came off on a muddy cyclepath corner (my own fault, took it too fast). Think I've escaped with just cuts and scrapes though - https://www.strava.com/activities/2570948422 - 1 point

*Total so far: 46 points*


----------



## Fiona R (29 Jul 2019)

*July 2019
Cumulative all challenges 109pts
This challenge 27pts
Sat 27th 205km 1672m DIY 200km New Forest Out and Back Audax *Radstock-Frome-Longleat Forest/Estate-Warmisnter-Boyton-Wilton-Salisbury-New-Forest-Lyndhurst-Brockenhurst and reverse back *5pts* 
*Sun 28th 52km 536m Chatting and Chewing *Home-Nailsea-Brockley Combe-Winford-Chew Stoke-Bishop Sutton-West Harptree-Chew Stoke-Winford-Barrow Gurney-Home *1pt*


----------



## The Bystander (29 Jul 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 4 rides, 4 points
March : 3 rides, 3 points
April : 3 rides, 4 points
May : 4 rides, 4 points
June : 4 rides, 4 points
July : 6 rides, 7 points
+
*29th* Kettering, Loddington, Old, Walgrave, home*, Pytchley, Kettering, Pytchley, Walgrave, home
*58.0 km / 1 point *(*two utility rides combined see chatzone for explanation)

Total 31 rides, 33 points


----------



## Ice2911 (29 Jul 2019)

Very late I know but on tour and struggling for signal most of the time but my 50 km and 50 miler July ride


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jul 2019)

56km around Harleston Firs and Pitsford Res today. 

1 point
Cumulative total: 87 points

https://strava.app.link/GenbOJDWIY


----------



## Noodle Legs (29 Jul 2019)

January*: 3* *Points*
February*: 3* *Points*
March*: 3 Points*
April*: 1 Point*
May*: 8 Points*
June*: 1 Point

JULY

9th: *Coalville, Thringstone, Belton, Diseworth, Long Whatton, Kegworth, Sutton Bonington, Normanton on Soar, Stanford on Soar, Loughborough, Copt Oak, Coalville 32.76mi/ 52.72km *1 Point
https://strava.app.link/9DdzCClueY
14th: *Coalville, Ellistown, Bagworth, Market Bosworth, Carlton, Congerstone, Twycross, Orton, Warton, Ratcliffe Culey, Sutton Cheney, Cadeby, Osbaston, Ibstock, Ravenstone, Coalville 40 miles/ 64.37km *1 Point
https://strava.app.link/ehOo2OlekY
29th: *Coalville, Belton, Tonge, Breedon, Pistern, Smisby, Woodville, Linton, Botany Bay, Netherseal, Measham, Snarestone, Heather, Ibstock, Coalville 37.22mi/ 59.9km* 1 Point
https://strava.app.link/nWCV47S3IY
*
Month Total:* 3 Points*
Challenge Total:* 22 Points
*


----------



## bluenotebob (31 Jul 2019)

January - 2 rides, 2 points
February - 4 rides, 5 points
March - 5 rides, 6 points
April - 4 rides, 4 points
May - 7 rides, 8 points
June - 3 rides, 4 points

July 1st Home – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Cantomheuc – Penfra – le Bois Hervé – Penros – Helléan – Taupont – Loyat – Mauron – Home 53.99km 1 point

July 11th Home – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crédutel – Cantomheuc – la Ville Hein – la Cadois – Guilliers – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 52.97km 1 point

July 14th Home – Pont Ruelland – Gaël – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Cotinaie – la Ville Jallu – la Corbinais – Kerminy – Home 54.17km 1 point

July 31st Home – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – Lancras – Trémorel – St Brieuc-de-Bois – Merdrignac – Trega – le Bos Tarju – la Ville Jallu – la Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Home 60.23km 1 point


Cumulative points: 33


----------



## Nomadski (31 Jul 2019)

*Jan 12th - 32.24 miles* - Droylsden, Daisy Nook, Chadderton, Heaton Park, Manchester CC, Chorlton - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2073550125
*Feb 13th - 31.39 miles* - Chorlton, Sale, West Timperley, Lymm, Grappenhall, Reverse to Chorlton - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2144213157
*Feb 21st - 36.33 miles* - Withington, Woodhouse Park, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Chorlton - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2165200518
*Feb 26th - 46.14 miles *- Cheadle, High Lane, Disley, Bollington, Alderley Edge, Gatley, West Didsbury -* 1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2177304366
*March 5th - 36.55 miles* - Guargacho, Golf Del Sur, El Medano, San Isidro, Buzanada, Guaza - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2192782920
*March 11th - 31.76 miles* - Las Galletas, Los Christianos, La Camella, Aldea Blanca, Guargacho - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2207171209
*March 13th - 32.28 miles* - Vilaflor, La Sombrera, Parador de Las Canadas del Teide, Mt. Teide Cable Car Station, Vilaflor - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2210921412
*March 20th - 31.60 miles* - Bridgewater Canal, Altrincham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Didsbury, Chorlton - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2227428562
*April 7th - 43.14 miles *- Altrincham, Lower Peover, Mottram St Andrew, Gatley - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2273271882
*April 21st - 32.59 miles* - Ashton Under Lyne, Oldham, Middleton, Manchester City Centre - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2307663049
*April 28th - 68.43 miles* - Knutsford, Nrthwich, Winsford, Church Minshull, Middlewich, Lower Peover, Wilmslow, Heald Green - *3 points *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2326477689
*May 13th - 102.2 miles *- Birmingham, Atherstone, Coventry, Kingswood, Rubery, Halesowen, Birmingham - *4 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2362024099
*June 1st - 44.80 mile* - Chorlton, Styal, Adlington, Pott Shrigley, Bollington, Prestbury, Alderley Edge. Wilmslow, Northenden - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2415071825
*June 9th - 58.91 miles* - Ashton Under Lyne, Hadfield, Woodhead Reservoir, Glossop, Chapel-en-le-Frith, Pott Shrigley, Cheadle - *2 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2437131906
*June 22nd - 50.80 miles* - Levenshulme, Stockport, Adlington, Cats Tor, Shining Tor, Walker Barn, Tytherington, Dean Row, Heald Green, Northenden - *2 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2471884646
*July 1st - 34.74 miles* - Guadarranque, Taraguilla, Los Barrios, Palmones - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2495101493
*July 2nd - 32.33 miles* - Guadarranque, Campamento, La Linea de la Concepcion, Gibraltar, Puenta Mayorga - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2497618397
*July 3rd - 51.53 miles* - Guadarranque, Estacion de San Roque, Castellar nuevo de la Frontera, Los Angeles, Castellar Viejo de la Frontera - *2 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2501091052

*July 14th - 40.04 miles* - Chorlton, Cheadle Hulme, Poynton, Adlington, Dean Row, Mobberley, Ashley, Northenden - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2532123751

*Total 27 points*


----------



## kapelmuur (1 Aug 2019)

I was pleased to find that the floods had receded enough for me to get my first ride of the month in today.

1/8.Tatton Park, Pickmere, Rostherne - after the floods.  52km

Also some July rides to record.

23/7 To Nether Alderley and back, soft pedalling in the heat. 51.4km
25/7.Planned to go to Davenham but too hot-turned back early. 59.3km

65 points to date.


----------



## slow scot (1 Aug 2019)

July.

3rd. (73kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Cullerlie, Hirn, Hill of Brathens, Banchory, Glenhead hill, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
5th. (60kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Flora's, Park bridge, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
6th. (57kms). Blacktop, Cairnie roundabout, Westhill, Auchronie, Col de Millbuie, Lyne of Skene, Dunecht estate, Flora's, Drum, Deeside line.
8th. (67kms). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Glenhead hill, Banchory, Crathes, Hirn, Drum, Deeside line.
12th. (62kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Flora's, Park bridge, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Tollohill, Leggart Tce.
15th. (68kms). As per 8th July.
17th. (54kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Flora's, Drum, Deeside line.
19th. (58kms). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge and shop, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
21st. (73kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Cullerlie, Hirn, Hill of Brathens, Banchory, Glenhead hill, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
23rd. (53kms). As 17th July.
25th. (57kms). As per 19th July.
26th. (68kms). As per 8th July.
28th. (53kms). As per 17th July.
30th. (50kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Cullerlie, Park bridge, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
31st. (57kms). Ballater, South Deeside, Lochnagar distillery, Balmoral, Old Military Road, Gairnshiel, Col de Gairnshiel, return by same route omitting distillery climb.

Total Points: 81


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Aug 2019)

*10th January:- *Home-Chobham-Sunningdale-Cheapside-WGP-Home. *56.2km*

*2nd February:- *Home-Stroud, Virginia Water, Sunningdale, Englefield Green, Old Windsor (repeat)-Home. *54km*

*8th March:- *Home-Chobham-Sunningdale-Ascot-WGP-Home *54.5km*

*13th April:- *Drakes Trail. Plymouth – Tavistock & back..* 51.6km.*

*9th May:- *Home-Wentworth-Sunninghill-Ascot-WGP-Home. *52.8km*
*
1st June:- *Home-Chobham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Home. *51.2km* 

*1st July:-* Home-Windsor Great Park-Ascot-Home.* 51.5km*


----------



## The Bystander (2 Aug 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 4 rides, 4 points
March : 3 rides, 3 points
April : 3 rides, 4 points
May : 4 rides, 4 points
June : 4 rides, 4 points
July : 7 rides, 8 points
August :
*2nd* Mawsley, Harrington, Kelmarsh, Sibbertoft, Welford, Naseby, Haselbech, Maidwell, Draughton, Lamport, Old, home
*55.0 km / 1 point *

Total 32 rides, 34 points


----------



## aferris2 (2 Aug 2019)

01 Jan: 102.45km https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261 3 points
17 Feb: 109.48km https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510 3 points
09 Mar: 56.06 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2201016970 1 point
27 Mar: 55.56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2244582902 1 point
29 Mar: 51.86 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2249217582 1 point
16 Apr: 111.12 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483 3 points
17 Apr: 51.31 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2297013515 1 point
20 Apr: 58.44 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2305227914 1 point
7 May: 106.35 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/ 3 points
13 May: 51.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2363829218 1 point
21 May: 104 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2385208736/ 3 points
24 May: 102.09 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2393795497 3 points
1 Jun: 103.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2415207072 3 points
3 Jun: 116 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2420306345 3 points
9 Jun: 54.13 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2435858102 1 point
16 Jun: 53.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2454266236 1 point
22 Jun: 103.99 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2471711831 3 points
29 Jun: 106.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2490667742 3 points
11 Jul: 57.75 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2523386298 1 point
16 Jul: 111.72 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2537125276 3 points
23 Jul: 102.71 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2556381195 3 points
25 Jul: 53.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2561525990 1 point
2 Aug: 108.46 km 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2584304784 3 points
2019 total: 49 points


----------



## gavgav (2 Aug 2019)

20th January (53.3km)
Shrewsbury-Acton Burnell-Longnor-Cardington-Church Preen-Kenley-Harnage Grange-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 Point

3rd February (54.6km)
Shrewsbury-Annscroft-Lea Cross-Yockleton-Westbury-Halfway House-Wollaston-Bulthy-Crew Green-Melverley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 Point

17th February (67.8km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Rodington Heath-High Ercall-Osbaston-Rowton-Ellerdine Heath-High Hatton-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Moreton Corbett-Shawbury-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

26th February (52.1km)
Grizedale-High Nibthwaite-Spark Bridge-Bouth-Newby Bridge-Graythwaite-Force Forge-Satterthwaite-Grizedale 

1 point 

30th March (53.4km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lakes-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn

1 point

11th April (55.8km)
Dyffryn-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Llanelltyd-Cymer Abbey-Dolgellau-Mawddach Trail-Barmouth-Dyffryn 

1 point 

4th May (53.3km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury 

1 point

25th May (68.6km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Ryton-Longnor-All Stretton-Church Stretton-Little Stretton-Minton-The Longmynd-Gogbatch-Longnor-Ryton-Berriewood-Shrewsbury 

1 point 

10th June (51.8km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Aston-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Coundmoor-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Shrewsbury

1 point 

2nd July (54.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Eaton Mascott-Cound-Kenley-Gretton-Cardington-Longnor-Ryton-Dorrington-Stapleton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

13th July (70.8km)
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Coed y Brenin-Llanfacreth-Dolgellau-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy 

1 point 

2nd August (53.1km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Pentre-Melverley-Crew Green-Princes Oak-Halfway House-Westbury-Asterley-Pontesbury-Plealey-Annscroft-Hook A Gate-Shrewsbury 

1 point

Running Total = 12 Points


----------



## Bazzer (2 Aug 2019)

January 1 point
February 1 point
March 1 point
April 1 point
May 2 points
June 4 points
July 2 points
August 2nd Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Irlam, Swinton, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Warrington, Orford, Locking Stumps, Risley, Croft, home 80.6 kms 2 points


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Aug 2019)

*10th January:- *Home-Chobham-Sunningdale-Cheapside-WGP-Home. *56.2km*

*2nd February:- *Home-Stroud, Virginia Water, Sunningdale, Englefield Green, Old Windsor (repeat)-Home. *54km*

*8th March:- *Home-Chobham-Sunningdale-Ascot-WGP-Home *54.5km*

*13th April:- *Drakes Trail. Plymouth – Tavistock & back..* 51.6km.*

*9th May:- *Home-Wentworth-Sunninghill-Ascot-WGP-Home. *52.8km*
*
1st June:- *Home-Chobham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Home. *51.2km* 

*1st July:-* Home-Windsor Great Park-Ascot-Home.* 51.5km*
*
2nd August:- *Home-Chertsey-Chobham-Lightwater-Ascot-WGP-Home. *54.3km*


----------



## bruce1530 (3 Aug 2019)

January: 1 trip, 1 point
February: 3 trips, 3 points
March: 3 trips, 3 points
April; 4 trips, 5 points
May: 4 trips, 6 points
June: 5 trips, 5 point
July: 4 trips, 5 points

August 3: Saltcoats-Stewarton-East Kilbride-Glasgow. 66k
August 24: Saltcoats-Largs-Loch Thom-Greenock-Kilmacolm-Johnstone. 70k

Total: 30 points


----------



## Spinney (3 Aug 2019)

*Jan
27th - 31.5 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Thornbury, Cromhall - *1 point*
*
Feb
16th - 41.45 miles* - Tytherington, Elberton, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, Damery - *1 point
24th - 32.4 miles* - Hawkesbury Upton, Sopworth, Sherston, Shipton Moyne, Tetbury, Wotton-under-Edge - *1 point*

*March
25th - 50.4 miles* - Stinchcombe, Gloucester (outskirts), Frampton, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Damery - *2 points

April
28th - 33 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Titherington, Cromhall - *1 point

May
11th - 53 miles* - FLAB 50 mile sportive - Ilkley, Grassington, Kettlewell, Arncliffe, Grassington, Ilkley - *2 points

June
27th - 32 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Titherington, Cromhall - *1 point

July
21st - 41 miles* - Levens, Sedgewick, Old Town, Kirkby Lonsdale, Burton-in-Lonsdale, Warton, Silverdale, Arnside, Levens - *1 point

August
3rd - 31.5 miles* - Cromhall, Millbury Heath, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcome - *1 point*

*Total 11 points*


----------



## Saluki (3 Aug 2019)

]January
12/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2073801102 1 pt
13/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2075006680 Warmed up
https://www.strava.com/activities/2076036381 1 pt

February
17/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2156655649 1 point
22/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2169729527 1 Point

March
05/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2192652744 Back to dog
https://www.strava.com/activities/2192952007 1 pt
11/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2206164534 1pt
17/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2218841172 then
https://www.strava.com/activities/2220714462 1 pt
23/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2234182403 1 point.
30/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2252476330 KLBUG ride then https://www.strava.com/activities/2252775952. 2 points

April
01/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2258008264 Downham, Watlington, Marshland St James, Barroway, Downham, Denver, Bexwell, Downham. 1 pt
13/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2286752697 Downham to Ickburgh and back. 1pt
19/04/19 tps://www.strava.com/activities/2301723116 Downham to Cambridge on route 11 then https://www.strava.com/activities/2302490051 back to Ely. Got lost 116.68km plus riding about in Cambridge. 3 points.
21/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2307371738 Downham, Watlington, Wereham, home. Needed a break as have sore foot
https://www.strava.com/activities/2308244379 Just the Barroway loop. Rested foot for the remainder of the ride. 1 point.
22/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2311931375 Marriotts Way area to Aylsham, Coltishall, Lenwade, Whitwell. 50 miles. 2 points. Forgot to post at the time.

May
05/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2345040377 Denver/Magdalen loop x 2. 50km, 1pt
12/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2363424035 Cambridge 100 (miles) 4 points
15/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2369906726 and (after fixing the tyre again) https://www.strava.com/activities/2371480406 to make up the 50km 1pt
19/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2384314870 Home, Northwold and Oxborough then home. 1 pt

June
01/06/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2416222004 Holkham Hall, Langham, Blakeney, Holkham 60km 1pt
15/06/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2453653170 Downham to Prickwillow & Queen Adalaide to Downham, then later, https://www.strava.com/activities/2457211726 Denver and Bexwell loop. 50 miles. 2 points.
16/06/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2457788112 Downham, Runcton, Stradsett & Tottenhill. 50km 1 pt.
22/06/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2472188664 London King’s Cross, Ware, Cambridge, Ely, Denver, Downham Market. 100 miles. 4 points

July
07/07/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2512635930 Regular 22 mile loop with a bit of added Bexwell. 52km 1pt
28/17/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2570983294 Downham, King’s Lynn, Tottenhill, Magdalen, Barroway, home. 54km

August 
3/8/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2587080014 pottering around Holkholm 50km 1pt

36 Points so far.


----------



## Domus (3 Aug 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in August.
January - April 30 points.
May - July 31 points

August 3 Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Blackrod, Hindley, Atherton, Walkden, Whitefield and home 82.69 Kms 2 points

Running total 63 points.


----------



## The Bystander (4 Aug 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 4 rides, 4 points
March : 3 rides, 3 points
April : 3 rides, 4 points
May : 4 rides, 4 points
June : 4 rides, 4 points
July : 7 rides, 8 points
August : 1 ride, 1 point
+
*4th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Thorpe Malsor, Loddington, Foxhall, Rothwell, Harrington, Lamport, Old, Mawsley, home
*54.9 km / 1 point *

Total 33 rides, 35 points


----------



## Jon George (4 Aug 2019)

*4th August*
Ipswich – Nacton – Levington – Levington Marina – Foxhall – Bucklesham – Kirton – Trimleys – Felixstowe – Trimleys – Bucklesham – Foxhall – Ipswich
*51 km 
1 Point*

*14 Points Total*


----------



## 13 rider (4 Aug 2019)

Aug 4th 31.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Radcliffe ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 79
Points in all challenges 125


----------



## Houthakker (4 Aug 2019)

August
4th – Lytham. Rossall, Staining, Lytham 43 miles – 1 point

Running total 24 points


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 Aug 2019)

January*: 3* *Points*
February*: 3* *Points*
March*: 3 Points*
April*: 1 Point*
May*: 8 Points*
June*: 1 Point*
July*: 3 Points

AUGUST

4th: *Nuneaton, Higham, Sibson, Austrey, Alrewas, Fradley Junction, Walton on Trent, Netherseal, No Man’s Heath, Orton, Upton, Nuneaton 61.95mi/99.7km *2 Points 
https://strava.app.link/Fp0EwRg0SY
*
Month Total:* 2 Points*
Challenge Total:* 24 Points*


----------



## steverob (5 Aug 2019)

*January: *4 rides, 5 points
*February: *2 rides, 3 points
*March: *4 rides, 8 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *4 rides, 8 points (becoming a bit of a trend here...)
*June: *6 rides, 12 points
*July: *2 rides, 2 points
*4th August: 53.14 miles *- RideLondon 46, plus the journey to start from my hotel and the post-ride trundle back to the station - https://www.strava.com/activities/2588703145, https://www.strava.com/activities/2590752503 & https://www.strava.com/activities/2589853174 - 2 points

*Total so far: 48 points*


----------



## dickyknees (5 Aug 2019)

January to June

*July
July 5th - 53.67 kms (33.35 miles) ~ 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfachraeth, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanfigael, Bodedern, Valley, home.
*July 7th - 100 kms ~ 3 points. *
Reid Rens 100km ride in memory of Reynold Thomas, all monies going to the British Heart Foundation.
*July 14th - 100 kms ~ 3 points. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfwrog, Llanfaethlu, Llanddeusant, Llanbabo, Rhosybol, Llandyfryddog, Maenaddwyn, Capel Goch, Rhosmeirch, Llangefni, Malltraeth, Bethel, Soar, Dothan, RAF Valley, home.
*August
August 4th - 100 miles ~ 4 points. *
Prudential Ride London 100. 

*Running total: 42 points.*


----------



## demro (6 Aug 2019)

5th Jan - 51.7km - selston, south normanton, shirland, brackenfield, ogston res, wheatcroft, crich, south wingfield, pentrich, leabrooks, ironville, jacksdale, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2056737648

10th Feb - 67.7km - selston, annesley, blidworth, farnsfield, southwell, fiskerton, bleasby, calverton, linby, newstead, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2137364484

24th Mar - 69km -selston, blidworth, farnsfield, southwell, fiskerton, bleasby, calverton, linby, selston 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2236234638

28th April - 52.1km - Selston, South Normanton, Westhouses, Tibshelf, Morton, Higham, Pentrich, Riddings, Underwood, Bagthorpe, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2324833447

13th May - 90km - Selston, Ironville, Codnor, Little Eaton, Wirksworth, Rowsley, Beeley, Ashover, Morton, Tibshelf, South Normanton, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2364182534

15th June - 75.5km - Selston, blidworth, farnsfield, southwell, fiskerton, bleasby, thurgarton, Caythorpe, gonalston, epperstone, calverton, linby, newstead, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2451173200

21st July - 68.3km - Selston, blidworth, farnsfield, southwell, fiskerton, bleasby, calverton, linby, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2550006933


----------



## StuartG (6 Aug 2019)

*January*
1st: 51.20 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Box Hill-Mickleham and return: 2 points [F]
15th: 52.39 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Outwood-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points [F]
*February*
9th: 51.78 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Epsom-Bookham-Cobham-Ewell-Banstead-Purley-Sydenham [A]
12th: 51.60 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Oxted-Crowhurst-Godstone-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
*March*
26th: 52.40 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Shoreham-Lullingstone & back [A]
*April*
7th: 51.71 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Pebblecombe-Henfold Lakes-Tanhouse Farm-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham [A]
16th: 57.12 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
23rd: 50.20 miles: Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Knockholt-Sevenoaks-Chipstead-Warlingham-Sydenham [F]
28th: 55.25 miles: Spring Tour 2nd Day: Rennes-Chateaubriant [F]
29th: 50.77 miles: Spring Tour 3rd Day: Chateaubriant-Angers [F]
*May*
1st: 47.22 miles: Spring Tour 5th Day: Le Mans-Nogent [F]
3rd: 54.42 miles: Spring Tour 7th Day: Argentan-Ouistreham [F]
14th: 52.90 miles: Sydenham-Bletchingly-Copthorne-Lingfield-Marden Park-Sydenham [A]
*June*
7th: 55.31 miles: Dutch Tour Day 1: Hook of Holland-Ijmuiden [A]
8th: 46.98 miles: Dutch Tour Day 2: Ijmuiden-Hippolytushoef [A]
9th: 32.30 miles: Dutch Tour Day 3: Hippolytushoef-Heeg [A]
11th: 32.31 miles: Dutch Tour Day 3: Heeg-Hippolytushoef [A]
*July*
2nd: 56.92 miles: Sydenham-Bletchingley-East Grinstead-Tablehurst Farm-Lingfield-Marden Park-Purley [A]
28th: 33.03 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Wandle Trail-Sydenham [A]
*August*
3rd: 46.82 miles: Sutton-London-2xcircuts-Sutton Freecycle Ride [A]

Total: 34 points
[A] Condor Acciaio [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Aug 2019)

*15 January* *- 52.88 km / 32.86 miles* - Anston - Woodsetts - Gildingwells - Carlton-in-Lindrick - Worksop - Rhodesia - Whitwell - Woodall
*27 February* *- 52.38km / 32.55 miles *- Whitwell, *B*arlborough, *C*lowne, *D*uckmanton, *E*ckington, Beighton, Aston-cum-Aughton
*18 March - 52.1km / 32.37 miles *- Trans Pennine Trail (TPT) from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with a short detour around the lake at Pools Brook Country Park.
*28* *March - 58.6 km / 36.41 miles *- TPT to Tapton Lock into Chesterfield to Holmesbrook Valley Park through smaller parks, past the railway station and return to Tapton Lock then make way home. 
*11 April -* *52.6km / 32.68 miles *- TPT from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with loops of the lakes.
*01 May - 52.9km / 32.87 miles *- TPT from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with a loop of each lake at Rother Valley and Pools Brook Country Park.
*10 May - 84.79km / 52.6 miles* - TPT Rother Valley Country Park to Poolsbrook Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield to Rother Valley to Poolsbrook to (the new and nearly completed former) Clowne Branch Line to Poolsbrook (again!) to Rother Valley (again!).
*23 May - 60.13km / 37.36 miles -*Dinnington, Laughton-en-le-Morthen, *F*irbeck, Styrrup, Oldcotes, Carlton-in-Lindrick, *G*ildingwells, Worksop, Shireoaks, Netherthorpe, Thorpe Salvin, Kiveton Park. 
*2 June - 64.95km / 40.36 miles* - TPT Rother Valley Country Park to Poolsbrook Country Park to Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock to Rother Valley Country Park
*20 June - 51.05km / 31.721 miles* - Laughton-en-le-Morthen, Firbeck, Blythe, Worksop, Rhodesia, Netherthorpe, Thorpe Salvin, Harthill
*30 June - 81.25km / 50.5 miles -* 
Thorpe Salvin - Worksop - Barnby Moor - Scrooby - Harworth - Tickhill - Maltby - Aston
*8 July - 57.88km / 35.96 -* Kiveton Park, Staveley, *I*nkersall, Eckington, Marsh Lane, Nether Handley, Coal Aston, *J*ordanthorpe, Norton, Gleadless, Mosborough, *K*illamarsh, Wales.
*23 July - 100.4km / 62.4 miles* - Maltby, Tickhill, Bawtry, Retford, *N*orth Wheatley, Worksop
*6 August - 56.03km / 34.82 miles* - Harthill, Clowne, *O*xcroft, Bolsover, Carburton, Worksop, Shireoaks

*Total to date: 18 points*


----------



## Noodle Legs (6 Aug 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> *15 January* *- 52.88 km / 32.86 miles* - Anston - Woodsetts - Gildingwells - Carlton-in-Lindrick - Worksop - Rhodesia - Whitwell - Woodall
> *27 February* *- 52.38km / 32.55 miles *- Whitwell, *B*arlborough, *C*lowne, *D*uckmanton, *E*ckington, Beighton, Aston-cum-Aughton
> *18 March - 52.1km / 32.37 miles *- Trans Pennine Trail (TPT) from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with a short detour around the lake at Pools Brook Country Park.
> *28* *March - 58.6 km / 36.41 miles *- TPT to Tapton Lock into Chesterfield to Holmesbrook Valley Park through smaller parks, past the railway station and return to Tapton Lock then make way home.
> ...



My lads live near your neck of the woods at shireoaks- quite fancy making a ton ride out of it one day with a ride up there.....


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Aug 2019)

Chris Doyle said:


> My lads live near your neck of the woods at shireoaks- quite fancy making a ton ride out of it one day with a ride up there.....


If you want a ride round up here, I'm very happy to accompany you (you might want a break after doing the century though!  ). Ironic really, as I'm originally from your neck of the woods!


----------



## Noodle Legs (6 Aug 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> If you want a ride round up here, I'm very happy to accompany you (you might want a break after doing the century though!  ). Ironic really, as I'm originally from your neck of the woods!



Small world. I shall look you up when I get to planning it...... thinking of trail blazing it up to Rother Valley. Route 6 from Nottingham, although I know there are some iffy bits along there around Clipstone (where I’m originally from) and Sherwood Forest!


----------



## StuartG (7 Aug 2019)

*January*
1st: 51.20 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Box Hill-Mickleham and return: 2 points [F]
15th: 52.39 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Outwood-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points [F]
*February*
9th: 51.78 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Epsom-Bookham-Cobham-Ewell-Banstead-Purley-Sydenham [A]
12th: 51.60 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Oxted-Crowhurst-Godstone-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
*March*
26th: 52.40 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Shoreham-Lullingstone & back [A]
*April*
7th: 51.71 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Pebblecombe-Henfold Lakes-Tanhouse Farm-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham [A]
16th: 57.12 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
23rd: 50.20 miles: Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Knockholt-Sevenoaks-Chipstead-Warlingham-Sydenham [F]
28th: 55.25 miles: Spring Tour 2nd Day: Rennes-Chateaubriant [F]
29th: 50.77 miles: Spring Tour 3rd Day: Chateaubriant-Angers [F]
*May*
1st: 47.22 miles: Spring Tour 5th Day: Le Mans-Nogent [F]
3rd: 54.42 miles: Spring Tour 7th Day: Argentan-Ouistreham [F]
14th: 52.90 miles: Sydenham-Bletchingly-Copthorne-Lingfield-Marden Park-Sydenham [A]
*June*
7th: 55.31 miles: Dutch Tour Day 1: Hook of Holland-Ijmuiden [A]
8th: 46.98 miles: Dutch Tour Day 2: Ijmuiden-Hippolytushoef [A]
9th: 32.30 miles: Dutch Tour Day 3: Hippolytushoef-Heeg [A]
11th: 32.31 miles: Dutch Tour Day 3: Heeg-Hippolytushoef [A]
*July*
2nd: 56.92 miles: Sydenham-Bletchingley-East Grinstead-Tablehurst Farm-Lingfield-Marden Park-Purley [A]
28th: 33.03 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Wandle Trail-Sydenham [A]
*August*
3rd: 46.82 miles: Sutton-London-2xcircuts-Sutton Freecycle Ride [A]
6th: 51.60 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Epsom-Stoke d'Abernon-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham [A]

Total: 36 points
[A] Condor Acciaio [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## lane (7 Aug 2019)

*January*
6th. 74km. Sudbury. 1 point.

*February*
9th 51km Costock 1 Point (Derby, Sawley, Kegworth, East Leake, Costock and return via same route)
16th 54km Findern 1 Point (Home, Elevaston, Aston on Trent, Stenson, Findern & return via same route)
23rd 63km Barrow Upon Soar 1point (Home, Sawley, Kegworth, Sutton Bonnington, Normanton on Soar, Barrow on Soar & return via same route)

*March*
17th 50km Findern 1 Point (Home, Elevaston, Aston on Trent, Stenson, Findern & return via same route)
24th 69km Dale Abbey 1 point
30th 52km Wilson 1 point

*April*
16th 51km Swarkestone Lock, Aston, Weston, Thurlston, Derby circuit 1 point
21st 50km Derby, Findern, Stenson, Derby. 1 Point
23rd. 50km Same ride as the 21st. 1 point.

*May*
4th Derby to Sandy (Beds) 155km 3 points
5th Sandy to Bourne (Lincs) 101km 3 points
6th Bourne to Derby 94km 2 points
15th Normington on Soar via Trent Lock 51km 1 point
18th May, Derby, Barrow, Old Dalby, East Leake 85km 2 points
26th May 104km https://www.strava.com/activities/2399350342 3 Points
28th May 50km https://www.strava.com/activities/2404857301 1 Point

*June*
16th 53km https://www.strava.com/activities/2454840817 1 Point
19th June 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2464105726 1 Point
22nd June 82km https://www.strava.com/activities/2472074778 2 Points
30th June 120km https://www.strava.com/activities/2492992582/segments/62746842157 3 points

*July*
6th July 116km https://www.strava.com/activities/2509698804 3 points
14th July 14th July 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/2531975404 3 points
20th July Suffolk Lanes Audax 168km https://www.strava.com/activities/2550549429 4 points
23rd July 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/2557475514 1 point

*August*
2nd August 120km https://www.strava.com/activities/2584859998 3 points
23rd August 210km https://www.strava.com/activities/2645089606 5 points
27th August 50km https://www.strava.com/activities/2657089892 1 Point
31st August 84km https://www.strava.com/activities/2667341669 2 points


Total Points 54


----------



## Nomadski (7 Aug 2019)

*Jan 12th - 32.24 miles* - Droylsden, Daisy Nook, Chadderton, Heaton Park, Manchester CC, Chorlton - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2073550125
*Feb 13th - 31.39 miles* - Chorlton, Sale, West Timperley, Lymm, Grappenhall, Reverse to Chorlton - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2144213157
*Feb 21st - 36.33 miles* - Withington, Woodhouse Park, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Chorlton - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2165200518
*Feb 26th - 46.14 miles *- Cheadle, High Lane, Disley, Bollington, Alderley Edge, Gatley, West Didsbury -* 1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2177304366
*March 5th - 36.55 miles* - Guargacho, Golf Del Sur, El Medano, San Isidro, Buzanada, Guaza - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2192782920
*March 11th - 31.76 miles* - Las Galletas, Los Christianos, La Camella, Aldea Blanca, Guargacho - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2207171209
*March 13th - 32.28 miles* - Vilaflor, La Sombrera, Parador de Las Canadas del Teide, Mt. Teide Cable Car Station, Vilaflor - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2210921412
*March 20th - 31.60 miles* - Bridgewater Canal, Altrincham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Didsbury, Chorlton - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2227428562
*April 7th - 43.14 miles *- Altrincham, Lower Peover, Mottram St Andrew, Gatley - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2273271882
*April 21st - 32.59 miles* - Ashton Under Lyne, Oldham, Middleton, Manchester City Centre - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2307663049
*April 28th - 68.43 miles* - Knutsford, Nrthwich, Winsford, Church Minshull, Middlewich, Lower Peover, Wilmslow, Heald Green - *3 points *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2326477689
*May 13th - 102.2 miles *- Birmingham, Atherstone, Coventry, Kingswood, Rubery, Halesowen, Birmingham - *4 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2362024099
*June 1st - 44.80 mile* - Chorlton, Styal, Adlington, Pott Shrigley, Bollington, Prestbury, Alderley Edge. Wilmslow, Northenden - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2415071825
*June 9th - 58.91 miles* - Ashton Under Lyne, Hadfield, Woodhead Reservoir, Glossop, Chapel-en-le-Frith, Pott Shrigley, Cheadle - *2 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2437131906
*June 22nd - 50.80 miles* - Levenshulme, Stockport, Adlington, Cats Tor, Shining Tor, Walker Barn, Tytherington, Dean Row, Heald Green, Northenden - *2 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2471884646
*July 1st - 34.74 miles* - Guadarranque, Taraguilla, Los Barrios, Palmones - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2495101493
*July 2nd - 32.33 miles* - Guadarranque, Campamento, La Linea de la Concepcion, Gibraltar, Puenta Mayorga - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2497618397
*July 3rd - 51.53 miles* - Guadarranque, Estacion de San Roque, Castellar nuevo de la Frontera, Los Angeles, Castellar Viejo de la Frontera - *2 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2501091052
*July 14th - 40.04 miles* - Chorlton, Cheadle Hulme, Poynton, Adlington, Dean Row, Mobberley, Ashley, Northenden - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2532123751

*August 4th - 100 miles* (Garmin recorded 99.40 but it was a 100 mile route...so I'm taking it ) - RideLondon 100 2019 - *4 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2589964432

*Total 31 points*


----------



## The Bystander (8 Aug 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 4 rides, 4 points
March : 3 rides, 3 points
April : 3 rides, 4 points
May : 4 rides, 4 points
June : 4 rides, 4 points
July : 7 rides, 8 points
August : 2 rides, 2 points
+
*8th* Mawsley, Foxhall, Thorpe Underwood, Arthingworth, Kelmarsh, Haselbech, Naseby, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Lamport, Scaldwell, Old, Mawsley, home
*55.7 km / 1 point *

Total 34 rides, 36 points


----------



## 13 rider (8 Aug 2019)

Aug 4th 31.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Radcliffe ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Anstey
Aug 8th 32.5 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey Loop

Points in this challenge 80
Points in all challenges 130


----------



## Domus (8 Aug 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in August.
January - April 30 points.
May - July 31 points

August 3 Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Blackrod, Hindley, Atherton, Walkden, Whitefield and home 82.69 Kms 2 points
August 8 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point

Running total 64 points.


----------



## aferris2 (8 Aug 2019)

01 Jan: 102.45km https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261 3 points
17 Feb: 109.48km https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510 3 points
09 Mar: 56.06 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2201016970 1 point
27 Mar: 55.56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2244582902 1 point
29 Mar: 51.86 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2249217582 1 point
16 Apr: 111.12 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483 3 points
17 Apr: 51.31 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2297013515 1 point
20 Apr: 58.44 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2305227914 1 point
7 May: 106.35 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/ 3 points
13 May: 51.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2363829218 1 point
21 May: 104 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2385208736/ 3 points
24 May: 102.09 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2393795497 3 points
1 Jun: 103.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2415207072 3 points
3 Jun: 116 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2420306345 3 points
9 Jun: 54.13 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2435858102 1 point
16 Jun: 53.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2454266236 1 point
22 Jun: 103.99 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2471711831 3 points
29 Jun: 106.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2490667742 3 points
11 Jul: 57.75 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2523386298 1 point
16 Jul: 111.72 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2537125276 3 points
23 Jul: 102.71 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2556381195 3 points
25 Jul: 53.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2561525990 1 point
2 Aug: 108.46 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2584304784 3 points
4 Aug: 104.6 km Part 1 Part 2 3 points
2019 total: 52 points


----------



## Jon George (9 Aug 2019)

*8th August*
Ipswich – Henley – Coddenham – Needham Market – Stowmarket – Combs Ford (The Gladstone Arms) – Needham Market – Claydon – Westerfield (The Railway) – Ipswich
*56 km 
1 Point*

*15 Points Total*


----------



## Saluki (9 Aug 2019)

January
12/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2073801102 1 pt
13/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2075006680 Warmed up
https://www.strava.com/activities/2076036381 1 pt

February
17/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2156655649 1 point
22/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2169729527 1 Point

March
05/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2192652744 Back to dog
https://www.strava.com/activities/2192952007 1 pt
11/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2206164534 1pt
17/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2218841172 then
https://www.strava.com/activities/2220714462 1 pt
23/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2234182403 1 point.
30/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2252476330 KLBUG ride then https://www.strava.com/activities/2252775952. 2 points

April
01/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2258008264 Downham, Watlington, Marshland St James, Barroway, Downham, Denver, Bexwell, Downham. 1 pt
13/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2286752697 Downham to Ickburgh and back. 1pt
19/04/19 tps://www.strava.com/activities/2301723116 Downham to Cambridge on route 11 then https://www.strava.com/activities/2302490051 back to Ely. Got lost 116.68km plus riding about in Cambridge. 3 points.
21/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2307371738 Downham, Watlington, Wereham, home. Needed a break as have sore foot
https://www.strava.com/activities/2308244379 Just the Barroway loop. Rested foot for the remainder of the ride. 1 point.
22/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2311931375 Marriotts Way area to Aylsham, Coltishall, Lenwade, Whitwell. 50 miles. 2 points. Forgot to post at the time.

May
05/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2345040377 Denver/Magdalen loop x 2. 50km, 1pt
12/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2363424035 Cambridge 100 (miles) 4 points
15/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2369906726 and (after fixing the tyre again) https://www.strava.com/activities/2371480406 to make up the 50km 1pt
19/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2384314870 Home, Northwold and Oxborough then home. 1 pt

June
01/06/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2416222004 Holkham Hall, Langham, Blakeney, Holkham 60km 1pt
15/06/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2453653170 Downham to Prickwillow & Queen Adalaide to Downham, then later, https://www.strava.com/activities/2457211726 Denver and Bexwell loop. 50 miles. 2 points.
16/06/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2457788112 Downham, Runcton, Stradsett & Tottenhill. 50km 1 pt.
22/06/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2472188664 London King’s Cross, Ware, Cambridge, Ely, Denver, Downham Market. 100 miles. 4 points

July
07/07/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2512635930 Regular 22 mile loop with a bit of added Bexwell. 52km 1pt
28/17/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2570983294 Downham, King’s Lynn, Tottenhill, Magdalen, Barroway, home. 54km

August
3/8/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2587080014 pottering around Holkholm 50km 1pt
08/08/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2602516974 Denver, Welney, littleport, Denver and home. 1pt

37 Points so far.


----------



## Eribiste (11 Aug 2019)

Here's an effort for August; not a very good one, must try harder. Still, it was a bit more than 50 klicks bimbling around Worcestershire and Gloucestershire.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2609192058


----------



## 13 rider (11 Aug 2019)

Aug 4th 31.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Radcliffe ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Anstey
Aug 8th 32.5 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey Loop
Aug 11th 31.3 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Crosby ,Thrussington ,Rothley ,Cropston ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 81
Points in all challenges 131


----------



## steverob (11 Aug 2019)

*January: *4 rides, 5 points
*February: *2 rides, 3 points
*March: *4 rides, 8 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *4 rides, 8 points (becoming a bit of a trend here...)
*June: *6 rides, 12 points
*July: *2 rides, 2 points
*4th August: 53.14 miles *- RideLondon 46, plus the journey to start from my hotel and the post-ride trundle back to the station - https://www.strava.com/activities/2588703145, https://www.strava.com/activities/2590752503 & https://www.strava.com/activities/2589853174 - 2 points
*11th August: 50.30 miles *- Roughly the same route as my flat one from two weeks ago, except it was done in reverse and I added a 15 mile extra loop to put one short climb in. Rained on and off, despite my app telling me there was no rain due! - https://www.strava.com/activities/2609946370 - 2 points

*Total so far: 50 points*


----------



## Jon George (11 Aug 2019)

*11th August*
Ipswich – Woodbridge - Butley (to visit the tree in The Detectorists used by Andy and Lance) - Woodbridge – Ipswich
*52 km 
1 Point*

*16 Points Total*


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Aug 2019)

Ride to Bugbrooke and back, today.

https://strava.app.link/4HoD9RNebZ

33 miles
1 point
Cumulative points 88.


----------



## Katherine (16 Aug 2019)

*2019 
January 
20th January* 37 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Lymm, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.

*February
10th February* 42 miles 1 point. Swinton, Patricroft, Irlam, Warburton, Rush Green, Stathum, Grappenhall, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Glazebury, Astley, Ellenbrook.
*17th February* 43 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Lowton, Earlestown, Newton-le-Willows, Winwick, Croft, Culcheth, Astley, Ellenbrook.

*March
3rd March* 45 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Rush Green, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Patricroft, Monton, Walkden.
*24th March* 39 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Lymm, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.

*April
5th April* 53 miles 2 points. Roe Green, Winton, Peel Green, Irlam, Hollins Green, Warburton, Rostherne, Knutsford, Mobberley, Ashley, Dunham, Warburton, Hollins Green, Glazebrook, Culcheth Lowton, Leigh, Mosley Common.

*May
5th May* 45 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Rush Green, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Patricroft, Monton, Walkden.
*12th May* 33 miles 2 points. Swinton, Walkden. Westhaughton. Lostock Junction, Horich, Grimeford Village, Rivington, Four Gates, Walkden.
*18th May* 70 miles 3 points. A580 cycle path to Salford, Manchester Picadilly, Chorlton, West Tinperley, Dunham, High Legh, Great Budworth, Weaverham, Great Budworth, High Legh, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, A580 cycle path to home.

*June
3rd June *47 miles 1 point. Monton, Irlam, Dunham, Knutsford, Mobberley, Ashley, Dunham, Warbutton, Culcheth, Astley.
*16th June *38 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Kenyon Hall Farm, Croft, Culcheth, Hollins Green, Irlam, Eccles. 

*July
7th July *41miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Warburton, Dunham, Irlam, Monton.
*20th July *32 miles. 1 point. Walkden, Monton, Stretford, Sale, Dunham, Warburton, Culcheth, Leigh.
*21st July *50 miles. 2 points. Swinton, Walkden, Leigh, Hindley, Haigh Hall, Westhaughton, Walkden. Eccles, Urmston, Flixton, Irlam Eccles, Worsley. 

*August
2nd August *42 miles.1 point. Marazion, Pemzance, Mousehole, Paul, St. Buryan, Sennan, St. Just, Morvah, Zennor, St. Ives, Nancledra, Marazion.
*8th August. *42 miles.1 point. Marazion, Pemzance, Mousehole, Paul, St. Buryan, Sennan, St. Just, Morvah, Zennor, St. Ives, Nancledra, Marazion.
*15th August*. 32 miles. 1 point. Salford, Eccles, Irlam, Dunham, Irlam, Monton. 


*Total Points 22*


----------



## Domus (17 Aug 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in August.
January - April 30 points.
May - July 31 points

August 3 Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Blackrod, Hindley, Atherton, Walkden, Whitefield and home 82.69 Kms 2 points
August 8 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 17 Home, Prestwich, Heywood, Bury, Unsworth, Prestwich and back home. 56.2 Kms 1 point

Running total 65 points.


----------



## 13 rider (17 Aug 2019)

Aug 4th 31.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Radcliffe ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Anstey
Aug 8th 32.5 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey Loop
Aug 11th 31.3 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Crosby ,Thrussington ,Rothley ,Cropston ,Anstey
Aug 17th 35.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Barrow ,Wymeswold ,Upton ,Barrow ,Swithland ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 82
Points in all challenges 132


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Aug 2019)

*January 2019 *- 2 points
*February 2019* - 3 points
*March 2019* - 2 points
*April 2019* - 5 points
*May 2019* - 3 points
*June 2019* - 2 points
*July 2019* - 1 point

*17th August 2019
51.51 km* - Shadwell, Thorner, Rigton Green, several loops around the lanes, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

Running total:* 19 points*

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread


----------



## C R (18 Aug 2019)

18th of August

Powick, Callow End, Sherrads Green, Great Malvern, Wyche, British Camp, Eastnor, Holybush, Castlemorton, Welland, Upton, Earls Croome and Pirton. 60.7 km, 1 point.

15 points total.

Edited wrong date


----------



## 13 rider (18 Aug 2019)

Aug 4th 31.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Radcliffe ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Anstey
Aug 8th 32.5 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey Loop
Aug 11th 31.3 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Crosby ,Thrussington ,Rothley ,Cropston ,Anstey
Aug 17th 35.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Barrow ,Wymeswold ,Upton ,Barrow ,Swithland ,Anstey 
Aug 18th 53.2 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Snarestone ,Austrey ,Warton, Market Bosworth ,Botcheston ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 84
Points in all challenges 134


----------



## bluenotebob (18 Aug 2019)

January - 2 rides, 2 points
February - 4 rides, 5 points
March - 5 rides, 6 points
April - 4 rides, 4 points
May - 7 rides, 8 points
June - 3 rides, 4 points
July - 4 rides, 4 points

August 18th Home – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Crédutel – Cantomheuc – la Ville Hein – la Cadois – Guilliers – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 55.25km 1 point

Cumulative points: 34


----------



## Ice2911 (18 Aug 2019)

7th August my 50 mile ride from Dingwall to Craske Inn
4th August my 50km ride to 3rd Cardinal point at Ardnamurchan


----------



## StuartG (18 Aug 2019)

*January*
1st: 51.20 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Box Hill-Mickleham and return: 2 points [F]
15th: 52.39 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Outwood-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points [F]
*February*
9th: 51.78 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Epsom-Bookham-Cobham-Ewell-Banstead-Purley-Sydenham [A]
12th: 51.60 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Oxted-Crowhurst-Godstone-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
*March*
26th: 52.40 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Shoreham-Lullingstone & back [A]
*April*
7th: 51.71 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Pebblecombe-Henfold Lakes-Tanhouse Farm-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham [A]
16th: 57.12 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
23rd: 50.20 miles: Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Knockholt-Sevenoaks-Chipstead-Warlingham-Sydenham [F]
28th: 55.25 miles: Spring Tour 2nd Day: Rennes-Chateaubriant [F]
29th: 50.77 miles: Spring Tour 3rd Day: Chateaubriant-Angers [F]
*May*
1st: 47.22 miles: Spring Tour 5th Day: Le Mans-Nogent [F]
3rd: 54.42 miles: Spring Tour 7th Day: Argentan-Ouistreham [F]
14th: 52.90 miles: Sydenham-Bletchingly-Copthorne-Lingfield-Marden Park-Sydenham [A]
*June*
7th: 55.31 miles: Dutch Tour Day 1: Hook of Holland-Ijmuiden [A]
8th: 46.98 miles: Dutch Tour Day 2: Ijmuiden-Hippolytushoef [A]
9th: 32.30 miles: Dutch Tour Day 3: Hippolytushoef-Heeg [A]
11th: 32.31 miles: Dutch Tour Day 3: Heeg-Hippolytushoef [A]
*July*
2nd: 56.92 miles: Sydenham-Bletchingley-East Grinstead-Tablehurst Farm-Lingfield-Marden Park-Purley [A]
28th: 33.03 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Wandle Trail-Sydenham [A]
*August*
3rd: 46.82 miles: Sutton-London-2xcircuts-Sutton Freecycle Ride [A]
6th: 51.60 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Epsom-Stoke d'Abernon-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham [A]
13th: 44.39 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Farthing Down-Redhill Aerodrome-Tilburstow Hill-Mardem Park-Sydenham [A]

Total: 38 points
[A] Condor Acciaio [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## kapelmuur (19 Aug 2019)

An update.

4/8. Sunday Morning Ride. 50.8km
6/8 Chapel Lane closed again. 52.2km
8/8 Ashley, Over Tabley, Comberbatch, Arley, Appleton, High Legh, Dunham Park. 67.9km
13/8 Tatton Park, Lach Dennis and back. 56.9km
15/8 Mobberley, Ollerton, Withington Green, Lower Peover. 58.3km
17/8 Starting at Rostherne, Congleton, Malkins Bank, Sandbach, Middlewich. 82.6km or 51 miles. My first Imperial half of the year, so 2 points.

72 points total to date.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Aug 2019)

34 miles around the Northamptonshire villages. 

https://strava.app.link/cw9BRKAPhZ

1 point 
Cumulative total 89 points


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Aug 2019)

19th August - Denmark - 52km

https://strava.app.link/IKaIsdXLiZ


----------



## Domus (20 Aug 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in August.
January - April 30 points.
May - July 31 points

August 3 Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Blackrod, Hindley, Atherton, Walkden, Whitefield and home 82.69 Kms 2 points
August 8 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 17 Home, Prestwich, Heywood, Bury, Unsworth, Prestwich and back home. 56.2 Kms 1 point
August 20 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point

Running total 66 points.


----------



## Nomadski (20 Aug 2019)

*Jan 12th - 32.24 miles* - Droylsden, Daisy Nook, Chadderton, Heaton Park, Manchester CC, Chorlton - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2073550125
*Feb 13th - 31.39 miles* - Chorlton, Sale, West Timperley, Lymm, Grappenhall, Reverse to Chorlton - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2144213157
*Feb 21st - 36.33 miles* - Withington, Woodhouse Park, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Chorlton - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2165200518
*Feb 26th - 46.14 miles *- Cheadle, High Lane, Disley, Bollington, Alderley Edge, Gatley, West Didsbury -* 1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2177304366
*March 5th - 36.55 miles* - Guargacho, Golf Del Sur, El Medano, San Isidro, Buzanada, Guaza - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2192782920
*March 11th - 31.76 miles* - Las Galletas, Los Christianos, La Camella, Aldea Blanca, Guargacho - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2207171209
*March 13th - 32.28 miles* - Vilaflor, La Sombrera, Parador de Las Canadas del Teide, Mt. Teide Cable Car Station, Vilaflor - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2210921412
*March 20th - 31.60 miles* - Bridgewater Canal, Altrincham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Didsbury, Chorlton - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2227428562
*April 7th - 43.14 miles *- Altrincham, Lower Peover, Mottram St Andrew, Gatley - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2273271882
*April 21st - 32.59 miles* - Ashton Under Lyne, Oldham, Middleton, Manchester City Centre - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2307663049
*April 28th - 68.43 miles* - Knutsford, Nrthwich, Winsford, Church Minshull, Middlewich, Lower Peover, Wilmslow, Heald Green - *3 points *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2326477689
*May 13th - 102.2 miles *- Birmingham, Atherstone, Coventry, Kingswood, Rubery, Halesowen, Birmingham - *4 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2362024099
*June 1st - 44.80 mile* - Chorlton, Styal, Adlington, Pott Shrigley, Bollington, Prestbury, Alderley Edge. Wilmslow, Northenden - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2415071825
*June 9th - 58.91 miles* - Ashton Under Lyne, Hadfield, Woodhead Reservoir, Glossop, Chapel-en-le-Frith, Pott Shrigley, Cheadle - *2 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2437131906
*June 22nd - 50.80 miles* - Levenshulme, Stockport, Adlington, Cats Tor, Shining Tor, Walker Barn, Tytherington, Dean Row, Heald Green, Northenden - *2 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2471884646
*July 1st - 34.74 miles* - Guadarranque, Taraguilla, Los Barrios, Palmones - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2495101493
*July 2nd - 32.33 miles* - Guadarranque, Campamento, La Linea de la Concepcion, Gibraltar, Puenta Mayorga - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2497618397
*July 3rd - 51.53 miles* - Guadarranque, Estacion de San Roque, Castellar nuevo de la Frontera, Los Angeles, Castellar Viejo de la Frontera - *2 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2501091052
*July 14th - 40.04 miles* - Chorlton, Cheadle Hulme, Poynton, Adlington, Dean Row, Mobberley, Ashley, Northenden - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2532123751
*August 4th - 100 miles* (Garmin recorded 99.40 but it was a 100 mile route...so I'm taking it ) - RideLondon 100 2019 - *4 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2589964432

*August 20th - 45.91 miles *- Audenshaw, Stalybridge, Mossley, Diggle, Delph, Spring Hills, Ashton Under Lyne, Fallowfield - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2636396025

*Total 32 points*


----------



## The Bystander (21 Aug 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 4 rides, 4 points
March : 3 rides, 3 points
April : 3 rides, 4 points
May : 4 rides, 4 points
June : 4 rides, 4 points
July : 7 rides, 8 points
August : 3 rides, 3 points
+
*21st* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Thorpe Malsor, Loddington, Harrington, Thorpe Underwood, Rothwell, Foxhall, Old, home
*52.8 km / 1 point *

Total 35 rides, 37 points


----------



## Rob and Alison (21 Aug 2019)

January
5th. 58km. *With Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey Moor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Caenby, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-next-Newton, W.Rasen, Osgodgby, Claxby, Holton-le-Moor, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
6th. 67km. solo. Caistor, N.K.Moor, N.Kelsey, Howsham, Kettleby, Brigg, Scawby, Messingham, Scotter, Kirton-in-Lindsey, Redbourne, Waddingham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, Moortown, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
11th. 58km. *with Stig. route as per Jan 5th.
18th. 58km. solo. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Swallow, Cuxwold, Beelsby, Waltham, Brigsley, Ashby-cum-Fenby, E.Ravendale, Wold Newton, Binbrook, Thoresway, Rothwell, Caistor.
19th. 67km. Tandem. Caistor, Nettleton, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Osgodby, W.Rasen, Toft-next-Newton, Spridlington, Normanby-by-Spital, Glentham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor.
20th. 58km. *with Stig. Caistor, Howsham, Kettleby, Wrawby, Saxby, Horkstow Bridge, Saxby, Ancholme Way, Brigg, Kettleby, Somerby, Searby, N.K.Moor, Caistor.

February
10th. 51km. Tandem Caistor, Gt.Limber, Grasby Bottoms, Kirmington, Wootton, Burnham, Melston Ross, Bigby, Kettleby, Howsham, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor.
10th. 54km *with Stig. Caistor, N.K.Moor, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Waddingham, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Kingerby, Osgodby, Claxby, Holton-le-Moor, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
23rd. 65km. solo. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Brocklesby, Ulceby, Wootton, Barton, Horkstow, Middlegate Lane, Melton Ross, Bigby, Somerby, Clixby, Caistor.
24th. 65km. *with Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Spridlington, Newtoft, W.Rasen, Osgodby, Kirby, N.Owersby, Holton-le-Moor, Moortown, Caistor.

March.
2nd. 55km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32123772 . on Tandem.
29th. 67km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32946996? *with Stig.
30th. 67km.View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32991499? solo

April.
19th. 53km. Tandem. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Redbourne, Scawby, Broughton, Brigg, Howsham, Caistor.
20th. 55km. *with Stig. Caistor, Kirmington, Wootton, Deepdale, Burnham, Elsham, Wrawby, Kettleby, Howsham, Caistor.
21st. 59km. Solo. Caistor, Somerby, Bigby, Melton Ross, Middlegate Lane, Horkstow, Bonby, Worlaby, Wrawby, Brigg, Cadney, Howsham, Caistor.
22nd. 55km. *with Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Toft Newton, West Rasen, Osgodby, Moortown, Nettleton, Caistor.

May.
3rd. 55km. Solo. Caistor, N.K.Moor, Moortown, Nettleton, Mansgate hill, Rothwell, Thoresway, Walesby, Claxby, Normanby-le-Wold, Nettleton, Moortown, Caistor.
11th. 67km. Tandem. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Osgodby, W.Rasen, Spridlington, Glentham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor.
25th. 58km. *with Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, W.Rasen, Osgodby, Claxby,Holton-le-Moor, Caistor.

June.
1st. 55km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/35435880 *with Stig.
2nd. 53km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/35486942 solo.
9th. 60km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/35774972 on Tandem.
15th. 68km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/36002753 on Tandem.
16th. 67km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/36053201 on Tandem.

July
21st. 58km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/37557522 *Solo with Stig.

August.
11th. 86km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/38467138  *Solo with Stig.
18th. 56km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/38810216  *Solo with Stig.


----------



## Saluki (22 Aug 2019)

January
12/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2073801102 1 pt
13/01/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2075006680 Warmed up
https://www.strava.com/activities/2076036381 1 pt

February
17/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2156655649 1 point
22/02/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2169729527 1 Point

March
05/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2192652744 Back to dog
https://www.strava.com/activities/2192952007 1 pt
11/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2206164534 1pt
17/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2218841172 then
https://www.strava.com/activities/2220714462 1 pt
23/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2234182403 1 point.
30/03/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2252476330 KLBUG ride then https://www.strava.com/activities/2252775952. 2 points

April
01/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2258008264 Downham, Watlington, Marshland St James, Barroway, Downham, Denver, Bexwell, Downham. 1 pt
13/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2286752697 Downham to Ickburgh and back. 1pt
19/04/19 tps://www.strava.com/activities/2301723116 Downham to Cambridge on route 11 then https://www.strava.com/activities/2302490051 back to Ely. Got lost 116.68km plus riding about in Cambridge. 3 points.
21/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2307371738 Downham, Watlington, Wereham, home. Needed a break as have sore foot
https://www.strava.com/activities/2308244379 Just the Barroway loop. Rested foot for the remainder of the ride. 1 point.
22/04/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2311931375 Marriotts Way area to Aylsham, Coltishall, Lenwade, Whitwell. 50 miles. 2 points. Forgot to post at the time.

May
05/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2345040377 Denver/Magdalen loop x 2. 50km, 1pt
12/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2363424035 Cambridge 100 (miles) 4 points
15/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2369906726 and (after fixing the tyre again) https://www.strava.com/activities/2371480406 to make up the 50km 1pt
19/05/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2384314870 Home, Northwold and Oxborough then home. 1 pt

June
01/06/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2416222004 Holkham Hall, Langham, Blakeney, Holkham 60km 1pt
15/06/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2453653170 Downham to Prickwillow & Queen Adalaide to Downham, then later, https://www.strava.com/activities/2457211726 Denver and Bexwell loop. 50 miles. 2 points.
16/06/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2457788112 Downham, Runcton, Stradsett & Tottenhill. 50km 1 pt.
22/06/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2472188664 London King’s Cross, Ware, Cambridge, Ely, Denver, Downham Market. 100 miles. 4 points

July
07/07/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2512635930 Regular 22 mile loop with a bit of added Bexwell. 52km 1pt
28/17/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2570983294 Downham, King’s Lynn, Tottenhill, Magdalen, Barroway, home. 54km

August
3/8/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2587080014 pottering around Holkholm 50km 1pt
08/08/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2602516974 Denver, Welney, littleport, Denver and home. 1pt
22/08/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2642401102 home, my regular 20 miler plus some fannying about near West Dereham & Bexwell to make up the mileage. 50km, 1pt

38 Points so far.


----------



## Domus (23 Aug 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in August.
January - April 30 points.
May - July 31 points

August 3 Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Blackrod, Hindley, Atherton, Walkden, Whitefield and home 82.69 Kms 2 points
August 8 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 17 Home, Prestwich, Heywood, Bury, Unsworth, Prestwich and back home. 56.2 Kms 1 point
August 20 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 23 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Skelwith, Hawkshead, Ferry across Windermere, Crosthwaite, Grange 88 Kms 2 points

Running total 68 points.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Aug 2019)

Aug 4th 31.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Radcliffe ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Anstey
Aug 8th 32.5 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey Loop
Aug 11th 31.3 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Crosby ,Thrussington ,Rothley ,Cropston ,Anstey
Aug 17th 35.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Barrow ,Wymeswold ,Upton ,Barrow ,Swithland ,Anstey 
Aug 18th 53.2 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Snarestone ,Austrey ,Warton, Market Bosworth ,Botcheston ,Anstey
Aug 24th 74.1 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Woodhouse ,Sileby ,Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Upton ,Desford ,Groby ,Swithland ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 87
Points in all challenges 137


----------



## ColinJ (24 Aug 2019)

*Jan 3rd, 51 km*
Todmorden, Bacup, Rossendale, Waterfoot, Deerplay, Walk Mill, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Tod, woods in park, Sour Hall, Bacup Rd, Rochdale canal towpath, Tod.

*Feb 28th, 50 km*
[Singlespeed] Todmorden, A646 to Manchester Rd (Burnley), u-turn and return to Tod, A6033 through Walsden, then Calderbrook and Caldermoor to Littleborough, back to Tod on A6033, circuit of town to clock up exactly my target.

*Mar 29th, 50 km*
Todmorden, Mankinholes, Shade, Walsden, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Portsmouth, Holme Chapel, Overtown, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Widdop Gate, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod.

*Apr 30th, 51 km*
Todmorden, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Sowerby, Shield Hall Ln, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Todmorden.
*
May 7th, 57 km*
Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, CVC to 'royd, Cragg Vale climb to Sykes Gate farm, High Stones Rd, Steep Ln, Sowerby, Hubberton Green, Cotton Stones, Blue Ball Rd, Coal Gate Rd, Hubberton Grn, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod.

*May 31st, 85 km*
Clitheroe, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross o' Greet, Ivah, Wray, Salter Fell, Newton, Dunsop Bridge, Whitewell, Cow Ark, Bashall Eaves, Clitheroe.

*June 19th, 50 km*
Tod, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby, hilltop lanes, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, A58 closed due to accident so u-turn... Cragg Vale, 'royd, HB, Tod

*July 24th, 50 km*
Tod, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646 back into Tod, Cross Stone Rd, Great Rock, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge, A6033, Midgehole (Hardcastle Crags) u-turn, A6033, Pecket Well, Old Town Midgley, Luddenden Foot, A646 back to Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway to Hebden Bridge, Tod, A6033 to Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, back into Tod.

*August 24th, 70 km*
Tod, HB, CVC, 'royd, Scout Rd, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake (cafe), Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Sowerby, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, HB, Tod.


----------



## The Bystander (25 Aug 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 4 rides, 4 points
March : 3 rides, 3 points
April : 3 rides, 4 points
May : 4 rides, 4 points
June : 4 rides, 4 points
July : 7 rides, 8 points
August : 4 rides, 4 points
+
*25th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Thorpe Malsor, Loddington, Harrington, Arthingworth, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Lamport, Old, Mawsley, home
*56.4 km / 1 point *

Total 36 rides, 38 points


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Aug 2019)

101km today, around the Shire

https://strava.app.link/YcjptwhqrZ

3 points
Cumulative total 91 points


----------



## 13 rider (25 Aug 2019)

Aug 4th 31.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Radcliffe ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Anstey
Aug 8th 32.5 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey Loop
Aug 11th 31.3 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Crosby ,Thrussington ,Rothley ,Cropston ,Anstey
Aug 17th 35.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Barrow ,Wymeswold ,Upton ,Barrow ,Swithland ,Anstey 
Aug 18th 53.2 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Snarestone ,Austrey ,Warton, Market Bosworth ,Botcheston ,Anstey
Aug 24th 74.1 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Woodhouse ,Sileby ,Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Upton ,Desford ,Groby ,Swithland ,Anstey
Aug 25th 53.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Wymeswold ,Keyworth ,East Leake ,Zouch ,Diesworth ,Shepshed ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 89
Points in all challenges 139


----------



## Domus (25 Aug 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in August.
January - April 30 points.
May - July 31 points

August 3 Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Blackrod, Hindley, Atherton, Walkden, Whitefield and home 82.69 Kms 2 points
August 8 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 17 Home, Prestwich, Heywood, Bury, Unsworth, Prestwich and back home. 56.2 Kms 1 point
August 20 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 23 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Skelwith, Hawkshead, Ferry across Windermere, Crosthwaite, Grange 88 Kms 2 points
August 25 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Warton, Beetham and return via Meethop 74.8 Kms 1 point

Running total 69 points.


----------



## Nomadski (25 Aug 2019)

*Jan 12th - 32.24 miles* - Droylsden, Daisy Nook, Chadderton, Heaton Park, Manchester CC, Chorlton - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2073550125
*Feb 13th - 31.39 miles* - Chorlton, Sale, West Timperley, Lymm, Grappenhall, Reverse to Chorlton - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2144213157
*Feb 21st - 36.33 miles* - Withington, Woodhouse Park, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Chorlton - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2165200518
*Feb 26th - 46.14 miles *- Cheadle, High Lane, Disley, Bollington, Alderley Edge, Gatley, West Didsbury -* 1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2177304366
*March 5th - 36.55 miles* - Guargacho, Golf Del Sur, El Medano, San Isidro, Buzanada, Guaza - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2192782920
*March 11th - 31.76 miles* - Las Galletas, Los Christianos, La Camella, Aldea Blanca, Guargacho - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2207171209
*March 13th - 32.28 miles* - Vilaflor, La Sombrera, Parador de Las Canadas del Teide, Mt. Teide Cable Car Station, Vilaflor - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2210921412
*March 20th - 31.60 miles* - Bridgewater Canal, Altrincham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Didsbury, Chorlton - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2227428562
*April 7th - 43.14 miles *- Altrincham, Lower Peover, Mottram St Andrew, Gatley - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2273271882
*April 21st - 32.59 miles* - Ashton Under Lyne, Oldham, Middleton, Manchester City Centre - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2307663049
*April 28th - 68.43 miles* - Knutsford, Nrthwich, Winsford, Church Minshull, Middlewich, Lower Peover, Wilmslow, Heald Green - *3 points *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2326477689
*May 13th - 102.2 miles *- Birmingham, Atherstone, Coventry, Kingswood, Rubery, Halesowen, Birmingham - *4 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2362024099
*June 1st - 44.80 mile* - Chorlton, Styal, Adlington, Pott Shrigley, Bollington, Prestbury, Alderley Edge. Wilmslow, Northenden - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2415071825
*June 9th - 58.91 miles* - Ashton Under Lyne, Hadfield, Woodhead Reservoir, Glossop, Chapel-en-le-Frith, Pott Shrigley, Cheadle - *2 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2437131906
*June 22nd - 50.80 miles* - Levenshulme, Stockport, Adlington, Cats Tor, Shining Tor, Walker Barn, Tytherington, Dean Row, Heald Green, Northenden - *2 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2471884646
*July 1st - 34.74 miles* - Guadarranque, Taraguilla, Los Barrios, Palmones - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2495101493
*July 2nd - 32.33 miles* - Guadarranque, Campamento, La Linea de la Concepcion, Gibraltar, Puenta Mayorga - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2497618397
*July 3rd - 51.53 miles* - Guadarranque, Estacion de San Roque, Castellar nuevo de la Frontera, Los Angeles, Castellar Viejo de la Frontera - *2 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2501091052
*July 14th - 40.04 miles* - Chorlton, Cheadle Hulme, Poynton, Adlington, Dean Row, Mobberley, Ashley, Northenden - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2532123751
*August 4th - 100 miles* (Garmin recorded 99.40 but it was a 100 mile route...so I'm taking it ) - RideLondon 100 2019 - *4 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2589964432
*August 20th - 45.91 miles *- Audenshaw, Stalybridge, Mossley, Diggle, Delph, Spring Hills, Ashton Under Lyne, Fallowfield - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2636396025

*August 25th - 63.75 miles* - Ashton, Mossley, Denshaw, Sowerby Bridge, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, Rochdale, Middleton, Manchester CC, Chorlton - *3 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2650995818

*Total 35 points*


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (26 Aug 2019)

*15 January* *- 52.88 km / 32.86 miles* - Anston - Woodsetts - Gildingwells - Carlton-in-Lindrick - Worksop - Rhodesia - Whitwell - Woodall
*27 February* *- 52.38km / 32.55 miles *- Whitwell, *B*arlborough, *C*lowne, *D*uckmanton, *E*ckington, Beighton, Aston-cum-Aughton
*18 March - 52.1km / 32.37 miles *- Trans Pennine Trail (TPT) from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with a short detour around the lake at Pools Brook Country Park.
*28* *March - 58.6 km / 36.41 miles *- TPT to Tapton Lock into Chesterfield to Holmesbrook Valley Park through smaller parks, past the railway station and return to Tapton Lock then make way home. 
*11 April -* *52.6km / 32.68 miles *- TPT from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with loops of the lakes.
*01 May - 52.9km / 32.87 miles *- TPT from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with a loop of each lake at Rother Valley and Pools Brook Country Park.
*10 May - 84.79km / 52.6 miles* - TPT Rother Valley Country Park to Poolsbrook Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield to Rother Valley to Poolsbrook to (the new and nearly completed former) Clowne Branch Line to Poolsbrook (again!) to Rother Valley (again!).
*23 May - 60.13km / 37.36 miles -*Dinnington, Laughton-en-le-Morthen, *F*irbeck, Styrrup, Oldcotes, Carlton-in-Lindrick, *G*ildingwells, Worksop, Shireoaks, Netherthorpe, Thorpe Salvin, Kiveton Park. 
*2 June - 64.95km / 40.36 miles* - TPT Rother Valley Country Park to Poolsbrook Country Park to Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock to Rother Valley Country Park
*20 June - 51.05km / 31.721 miles* - Laughton-en-le-Morthen, Firbeck, Blythe, Worksop, Rhodesia, Netherthorpe, Thorpe Salvin, Harthill
*30 June - 81.25km / 50.5 miles -* 
Thorpe Salvin - Worksop - Barnby Moor - Scrooby - Harworth - Tickhill - Maltby - Aston
*8 July - 57.88km / 35.96 -* Kiveton Park, Staveley, *I*nkersall, Eckington, Marsh Lane, Nether Handley, Coal Aston, *J*ordanthorpe, Norton, Gleadless, Mosborough, *K*illamarsh, Wales.
*23 July - 100.4km / 62.4 miles* - Maltby, Tickhill, Bawtry, Retford, *N*orth Wheatley, Worksop
*6 August - 56.03km / 34.82 miles* - Harthill, Clowne, *O*xcroft, Bolsover, Carburton, Worksop, Shireoaks

*25 August - 72.1km / 44.8 miles* - Club Ride from Bolsover through grounds of Hardwick Hall to Pleasley, Tibshelf, Teversal and Scarcliffe including rides to meeting point and back home
*
Total to date: 19 points*


----------



## The Bystander (26 Aug 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 4 rides, 4 points
March : 3 rides, 3 points
April : 3 rides, 4 points
May : 4 rides, 4 points
June : 4 rides, 4 points
July : 7 rides, 8 points
August : 5 rides, 5 points
+
*26th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Loddington, Orton, Foxhall, Lamport, Scaldwell, Brixworth, Holcot, Sywell, Little Harrowden, Orlingbury, Hannington, Walgrave, home
*62.9 km / 1 point *

Total 37 rides, 39 points


----------



## 13 rider (26 Aug 2019)

Aug 4th 31.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Radcliffe ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Mountsorrel ,Rothley ,Anstey
Aug 8th 32.5 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey Loop
Aug 11th 31.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Crosby ,Thrussington ,Rothley ,Cropston ,Anstey
Aug 17th 35.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Barrow ,Wymeswold ,Upton ,Barrow ,Swithland ,Anstey
Aug 18th 53.2 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Snarestone ,Austrey ,Warton, Market Bosworth ,Botcheston ,Anstey
Aug 24th 74.1 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Woodhouse ,Sileby ,Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Upton ,Desford ,Groby ,Swithland ,Anstey
Aug 25th 53.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Wymeswold ,Keyworth ,East Leake ,Zouch ,Diesworth ,Shepshed ,Anstey
Aug 26th 32.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Thrussington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Swithland ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 90
Points in all challenges 145


----------



## C R (26 Aug 2019)

26th of August

Worcester, Droitwich, Hanbury, Bradley Green, Inkberrow, Bishhampton, Throckmorton, Pinvin, Drakes Broughton, Wadborough, Littleworth. 61.6km, 1 point.

16 points total.


----------



## Fiona R (27 Aug 2019)

*August 2019
Cumulative all challenges 125pts
This challenge (rides 50km><100km only) 31pts
Sat 3rd 203km 2801m **Rollin' and Tumblin' 200km Audax* Alveston-Old Severn Bridge-St Arvans-Devauden-Raglan-Llanfoist-The Tumble-Blaenavon-Beaufort-Merthyr Tydfil-Pontsticill-Talybont on Usk-Crickhowell-Llanfoist-Abergavenny-Broad Oak-Llancloudy-Monmouth-Tintern-St Arvans--Old Severn Bridge-Alveston *5pts
Sat 24th 96km 973m Day 2 Bank Holiday Tour *Priddy-Wells-Frome-Westbury-Urchfont-Upavon-Enford-Salisbury Plain-Everleigh* 2pts
Sun 25th 104km 950m Day 3 Bank Holiday Tour *Everleigh-Great Bedwyn-Membury Services-Lambourn-Uffington-Lechlade-Barnsley-Baunton-Cirencester-Baunton *3pts
Mon 26th 88km 821m Day 4 Bank Holiday Tour *Baunton-Daglingworth-Cherrington-Minchinhampton-Nailsworth-Nympsfield-Cam-Berkeley-Thornbury-Easter Compton-Henbury-Blaise Castle-Brsitol/Portway-Long Ashton-Home *2pts
Sat 31st 190km 2426m Wye Valley Sportive *Home-Ashton Court-Clifton Suspension Bridge-Bristol-Hallen-Olveston-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-St Briavals-Lydney-Welsh Bicknor-English Bicknor-Redbrook-Llandago-Brockweir-Llanfihangel Tor y Mynydd-Llangwm-Shirenewton-Itton Common-Devauden-St Arvans-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Olveston-Hallen-Portway/Bristol-Long Ashton-Home* 4pts*


----------



## aferris2 (27 Aug 2019)

01 Jan: 102.45km https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261 3 points
17 Feb: 109.48km https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510 3 points
09 Mar: 56.06 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2201016970 1 point
27 Mar: 55.56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2244582902 1 point
29 Mar: 51.86 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2249217582 1 point
16 Apr: 111.12 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483 3 points
17 Apr: 51.31 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2297013515 1 point
20 Apr: 58.44 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2305227914 1 point
7 May: 106.35 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/ 3 points
13 May: 51.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2363829218 1 point
21 May: 104 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2385208736/ 3 points
24 May: 102.09 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2393795497 3 points
1 Jun: 103.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2415207072 3 points
3 Jun: 116 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2420306345 3 points
9 Jun: 54.13 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2435858102 1 point
16 Jun: 53.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2454266236 1 point
22 Jun: 103.99 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2471711831 3 points
29 Jun: 106.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2490667742 3 points
11 Jul: 57.75 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2523386298 1 point
16 Jul: 111.72 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2537125276 3 points
23 Jul: 102.71 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2556381195 3 points
25 Jul: 53.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2561525990 1 point
2 Aug: 108.46 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2584304784 3 points
4 Aug: 104.6 km Part 1 Part 2 3 points
27 Aug: 51.92 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2655243075 1 point
2019 total: 53 points


----------



## demro (27 Aug 2019)

5th Jan - 51.7km - selston, south normanton, shirland, brackenfield, ogston res, wheatcroft, crich, south wingfield, pentrich, leabrooks, ironville, jacksdale, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2056737648

10th Feb - 67.7km - selston, annesley, blidworth, farnsfield, southwell, fiskerton, bleasby, calverton, linby, newstead, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2137364484

24th Mar - 69km -selston, blidworth, farnsfield, southwell, fiskerton, bleasby, calverton, linby, selston 
https://www.strava.com/activities/2236234638

28th April - 52.1km - Selston, South Normanton, Westhouses, Tibshelf, Morton, Higham, Pentrich, Riddings, Underwood, Bagthorpe, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2324833447

13th May - 90km - Selston, Ironville, Codnor, Little Eaton, Wirksworth, Rowsley, Beeley, Ashover, Morton, Tibshelf, South Normanton, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2364182534

15th June - 75.5km - Selston, blidworth, farnsfield, southwell, fiskerton, bleasby, thurgarton, Caythorpe, gonalston, epperstone, calverton, linby, newstead, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2451173200

21st July - 68.3km - Selston, blidworth, farnsfield, southwell, fiskerton, bleasby, calverton, linby, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2550006933

26th August - 51.34km - Selston, Ironville, Codnor, Denby, Horsley Woodhouse, Little Eaton, Bargate, Heage, Pentrich, Pinxton, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2652337412


----------



## Milkfloat (27 Aug 2019)

Jan 13th 36.5 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Preston Green, Lowsonford, Beausale, Cubbington, Offchurch, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/2075065303
Feb 24th 44.8 miles. Warwick, Sherbourne, Loxley, Admington, Erbrington Hill, Illmington, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Warwick. Ran out of storage space on Garmin 
March 10th 42.8 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Bidford on Avon, Welford on Avon, Stratford upon Avon, Loxley, Charlcote, Wellesbourne, Newbold Pacey, Barford, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2203389258
April 6th - 62.8 miles, Warwick, Shrewley, Kingswood, Meriden, Fillongley, Bedworth, Brinklow, Rugby, Southam, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2268477886
May 12th - 101.4 miles. Ride Birmingham and Midlands. Birmingham, Atherstone, Coventry, Corely, Kingswood, Rubery, Birmingham. https://www.strava.com/activities/2361720560
June 2nd. 60.9 miles. Warwick, Charlcote, Alderminster, Mickleton, Chipping Camden, Brailles, Middle Tysoe, Kineton, Leamington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2416611458
July 14th. 45.6 miles. Warwick, Barford, Moreton Morrell, Sunrising Hill, Burton Dassett, Bishops Itchington, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2530447396
August 26th. 38 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Welford on Avon, Stratford upon Avon, Loxely, Sherbourne, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2652429860


----------



## Houthakker (27 Aug 2019)

25th Lytham, Weeton, Thistleton, Great Eccleston, *Treales*, Kirkham, Lytham 32 miles – 1 point

Jan - 3 Points
Feb - 3 Points
Mar - 1 Point
Apr – 4 points
May – 3 points
June – 5 points
July – 4 Points
Aug – 2 point
Running total 25 points


----------



## kapelmuur (30 Aug 2019)

I've done my last ride for this month and I'm resting in anticipation of the Manchester 100km on Sunday. A worryingly sore back is putting participation in doubt at the moment, so fingers crossed.

20/8. Tatton Park, Peover, Warford, Ashley. 54.3km
22/8 Airport, Morley Green, Alderley Edge, Mottram St Andrew, Mobberley, Ashley. 55.2km
24/8 From Rostherne, Marthall, Lower Withington, Chelford. 55.1km
27/8 Tatton Wall, Great Budworth, High Legh, Ashley. 53.1km

76 points.


----------



## StuartG (31 Aug 2019)

*January*
1st: 51.20 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Box Hill-Mickleham and return: 2 points [F]
15th: 52.39 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Outwood-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points [F]
*February*
9th: 51.78 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Epsom-Bookham-Cobham-Ewell-Banstead-Purley-Sydenham [A]
12th: 51.60 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Oxted-Crowhurst-Godstone-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
*March*
26th: 52.40 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Shoreham-Lullingstone & back [A]
*April*
7th: 51.71 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Pebblecombe-Henfold Lakes-Tanhouse Farm-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham [A]
16th: 57.12 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
23rd: 50.20 miles: Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Knockholt-Sevenoaks-Chipstead-Warlingham-Sydenham [F]
28th: 55.25 miles: Spring Tour 2nd Day: Rennes-Chateaubriant [F]
29th: 50.77 miles: Spring Tour 3rd Day: Chateaubriant-Angers [F]
*May*
1st: 47.22 miles: Spring Tour 5th Day: Le Mans-Nogent [F]
3rd: 54.42 miles: Spring Tour 7th Day: Argentan-Ouistreham [F]
14th: 52.90 miles: Sydenham-Bletchingly-Copthorne-Lingfield-Marden Park-Sydenham [A]
*June*
7th: 55.31 miles: Dutch Tour Day 1: Hook of Holland-Ijmuiden [A]
8th: 46.98 miles: Dutch Tour Day 2: Ijmuiden-Hippolytushoef [A]
9th: 32.30 miles: Dutch Tour Day 3: Hippolytushoef-Heeg [A]
11th: 32.31 miles: Dutch Tour Day 3: Heeg-Hippolytushoef [A]
*July*
2nd: 56.92 miles: Sydenham-Bletchingley-East Grinstead-Tablehurst Farm-Lingfield-Marden Park-Purley [A]
28th: 33.03 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Wandle Trail-Sydenham [A]
*August*
3rd: 46.82 miles: Sutton-London-2xcircuts-Sutton Freecycle Ride [A]
6th: 51.60 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Epsom-Stoke d'Abernon-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham [A]
13th: 44.39 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Farthing Down-Redhill Aerodrome-Tilburstow Hill-Mardem Park-Sydenham [A]
22nd: 52.98 miles: Sydenham-Oxted-Linfield-Horley-Coulsdon-Sydenham [A]

Total: 40 points
[A] Condor Acciaio [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## Osprey (31 Aug 2019)

Jan 5th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford ans return. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2056812280
Jan 13th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2075812864
Jan 20th. 52km. Llanmorlais, BurryGreen, Rhosilli, Parkmill, Three Crossess, Penclawdd. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2091732752
Jan 25th. 115km. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley. Swansea Bay, Baglan, Margam, Nottage, Porthcawl and return. https://www.strava.com/activities/2102485419

Feb 10th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Middleton, Rhosilli and return. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2136488424
Feb 17th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Swiss Valley Cynheidre and return. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2156213236
Feb 24th. 101km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2171990602

Mar 02nd. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2185854720
March 17th. 104km. Carmarthenshire Topper Audax. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2223724850
Mar 24th 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Fairwood Common, Bishopston, Caswell Mumbles, Gowereton. https://www.strava.com/activities/2236500611
Mar 30th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Cefn Bryn, Killay, Gowerton. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2251293865

Apr 06th 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Middleton, Rhosilli and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2269827563
Apr 13th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea, Fabian way, and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2285946886
Apr 20th. 101km. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, Ammanford, Black Mountain Bryn Amman, Ystalyfera, Swansea and home. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2304765992

May 5th. 105km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2343839338
May 12th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1 and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2360977373

Jun 20th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1 and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2477539681

July 17th. 105km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2530925740
July 24th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2549995159

Aug 30th. 105km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2664657587

Total points to date: 34


----------



## Bazzer (31 Aug 2019)

January 1 point
February 1 point
March 1 point
April 1 point
May 2 points
June 4 points
July 2 points
August 2nd Winwick, Burtonwood, Penketh, Warrington, Irlam, Swinton, East Lancs to Lowton, Winwick, Warrington, Orford, Locking Stumps, Risley, Croft, home 80.6 kms 2 points
31st Winwick, Great Sankey, Warrington, Grappenhall, Mere, Knutsford, Agden, Warburton, Woolston, Birchwood, Risley, Glazebrook, East Lancs to Lowton, Culcheth, Croft, home 80.2 kms 2 points


----------



## Saluki (31 Aug 2019)

[January To August is 35 points


August
3/8/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2587080014 pottering around Holkholm 50km 1pt
08/08/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2602516974 Denver, Welney, littleport, Denver and home. 1pt
22/08/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2642401102 home, my regular 20 miler plus some fannying about near West Dereham & Bexwell to make up the mileage. 50km, 1pt
31/08/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2668606138 King's Lynn, Boston, Spalding, Wisbech, King's Lynn. 103 miles 4 points

42 Points so far.


----------



## iandg (1 Sep 2019)

*January:*
6th Jan: Dumfries 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2058995407 1 Point
27th Jan: Dumfries 58km https://www.strava.com/activities/2106236192 1 Point

*February:*
10th Feb: Point/Stornoway 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/2136792683 1 Point
11th Feb: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2139047274 1 Point
19th Feb: Stornoway (Ravenspoint/Callanish 100km) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2160385881 3 points
24th Feb: Stornoway (Achmore/Callanish loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2172111629 1 Point
28th Feb: Stornoway (Callanish/Achmore loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2181672984 1 Point

*March:*
15th Mar: Dumfries (Johnstonebridge out and back) 55km https://www.strava.com/activities/2215351703 1 Point
23rd Mar: Stornoway (Leurbost/Callanish/Carloway loop) 65km https://www.strava.com/activities/2234160914 1 Point
25th Mar: Stornoway (Ness out and back) 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/2240367097 3 Points
31st Mar: Stornoway (Callanish/Achmore loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2254800082 1 Point

*April: *
2nd Apr: Stornoway (Ravenspoint out and back) 70.1km https://www.strava.com/activities/2259614925 1 Point
6th Apr: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2269505411 1 Point
12th Apr: Stornoway (Tarbert and back) 116km https://www.strava.com/activities/2284441794 3 Points
21st Apr: Moniaive to Dumfries (via Haugh of Urr) fixed 55.2km https://www.strava.com/activities/2308121744 1 Point

*May:*
26th May: Dumfries (KM Rally breakfast ride return via Thornhill and Ae) 75.7km https://www.strava.com/activities/2398814410 1 Point

*June:*
5th June: Dumfries (Borgue and back - CUK D&G) 113.9km https://www.strava.com/activities/2425836113 3 Points
16th June: Galashiels (No Work For Us Today Audax) 201km https://www.strava.com/activities/2456032344 5 points
19th June: Dumfries (Ringford and back - CUK D&G) 94km https://www.strava.com/activities/2463070234 2 Points
26th June: Dumfries (Moniaive - CUK D&G) 80km https://www.strava.com/activities/2482012715 2 Points

*July:*
3rd July: Dumfries (Dumfries CC 'Run to the Hills') 62.4km https://www.strava.com/activities/2501775239 1 point
10th July Dumfries (Caerlaverock Castle - CUK D&G) 67km https://www.strava.com/activities/2520256705 1 point
12th July Dumfries (Oot Tae Carrick Audax Perm) 200km https://www.strava.com/activities/2526283718 5 points
14th July Dumfries (Shawhead-Thornhill-Ae loop) 76.3km https://www.strava.com/activities/2530431883 1 point
21st July Dumfries (Ae rough stuff) 57.7km https://www.strava.com/activities/2550124355 1 point
22nd July Dumfries (Monday Morning 'Bridge' Club Run) 66.5km https://www.strava.com/activities/2553231405 1 point

*August:*
5th August Dumfries (Monday Morning Bridge Club Run) 107.7km https://www.strava.com/activities/2592616574 3 points
10th August Dumfries (Dumfries CC Club Run) 69.2km https://www.strava.com/activities/2606477897 1 point
21st August Dumfries (Carsethorn - CUK D&G) 68.1km https://www.strava.com/activities/2638222331 1 point
27th August Dumfries (Ae loop) 54.6km https://www.strava.com/activities/2655613783 1 point
28th August Dumfries (St John's Town of Dalry - CUK D&G) 106km https://www.strava.com/activities/2659065435 3 points

*Total *53 points


----------



## C R (1 Sep 2019)

September 1st

Diglis, Lower Wick, Powick, Callow End, Newland, Sherrards Green, Great Malvern, Wyche, Colwall, Cradley, Suckley, Alfrick Pound, Bransford, Powick, Lower Wick, Diglis.

59.5 km, 1 point

17 points total.


----------



## Eribiste (1 Sep 2019)

From Eckington to Flyford, up and around the Lenches, down to Fladbury, across to Elmley Castle then back to Eckington, (Worcestershire's answer to Royston Vasey!) 56 kms to start September off.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2670800169/segments/66867602957


----------



## Milkfloat (1 Sep 2019)

Jan 13th 36.5 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Preston Green, Lowsonford, Beausale, Cubbington, Offchurch, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/2075065303
Feb 24th 44.8 miles. Warwick, Sherbourne, Loxley, Admington, Erbrington Hill, Illmington, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Warwick. Ran out of storage space on Garmin 
March 10th 42.8 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Bidford on Avon, Welford on Avon, Stratford upon Avon, Loxley, Charlcote, Wellesbourne, Newbold Pacey, Barford, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2203389258
April 6th - 62.8 miles, Warwick, Shrewley, Kingswood, Meriden, Fillongley, Bedworth, Brinklow, Rugby, Southam, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2268477886
May 12th - 101.4 miles. Ride Birmingham and Midlands. Birmingham, Atherstone, Coventry, Corely, Kingswood, Rubery, Birmingham. https://www.strava.com/activities/2361720560
June 2nd. 60.9 miles. Warwick, Charlcote, Alderminster, Mickleton, Chipping Camden, Brailles, Middle Tysoe, Kineton, Leamington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2416611458
July 14th. 45.6 miles. Warwick, Barford, Moreton Morrell, Sunrising Hill, Burton Dassett, Bishops Itchington, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2530447396
August 26th. 38 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Welford on Avon, Stratford upon Avon, Loxely, Sherbourne, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2652429860
September 1st. 50.8 miles. Warwick, Napton on the Hill, Fenny Compton, Farnbourgh, Avon Dassett, Burton Dassett, Radway, Kineton, Wellesbourne, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2669576958


----------



## kapelmuur (1 Sep 2019)

Braving the wind, rain and a sore back to ride the Manchester 100km.

1/9. Manchester 100km Strictly speaking 98.8km, but I did ride 11km to/from the start/finish so I claim 3 points.

79 points to date.


----------



## Jon George (1 Sep 2019)

*1st September*
Ipswich – Nacton – Levington – Levington Marina – Foxhall – Bucklesham – Kirton – Trimleys – Felixstowe – Trimleys – Bucklesham – Foxhall – Ipswich (massive and dramatic blowout on rear tire. )
*51 km 
1 Point*

*17 Points Total*


----------



## bluenotebob (1 Sep 2019)

January - 2 rides, 2 points
February - 4 rides, 5 points
March - 5 rides, 6 points
April - 4 rides, 4 points
May - 7 rides, 8 points
June - 3 rides, 4 points
July - 4 rides, 4 points
August - 1 ride, 1 point

September 1st Home – Guilliers – St. Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Helléan – la Taude – la Ville Colliot – Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Ville Briend – le Faux – Home 68.05km 1 point

Cumulative points: 35


----------



## Slick (1 Sep 2019)

Slick said:


> 22nd of July Ijmuiden to Amsterdam, Tour of the city then on to Utrecht. 108km 3 points
> 
> 23rd of July Utrecht to Den Haag via Gouda. 87km 2 points
> 
> ...



4th of August Home to Glasgow Green then 4, 5 mile loops of the city before cycling home. 
52 miles 2 points 

*Total 21 points*


----------



## Spinney (1 Sep 2019)

*Jan
27th - 31.5 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Thornbury, Cromhall - *1 point*
*
Feb
16th - 41.45 miles* - Tytherington, Elberton, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, Damery - *1 point
24th - 32.4 miles* - Hawkesbury Upton, Sopworth, Sherston, Shipton Moyne, Tetbury, Wotton-under-Edge - *1 point*

*March
25th - 50.4 miles* - Stinchcombe, Gloucester (outskirts), Frampton, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Damery - *2 points

April
28th - 33 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Titherington, Cromhall - *1 point

May
11th - 53 miles* - FLAB 50 mile sportive - Ilkley, Grassington, Kettlewell, Arncliffe, Grassington, Ilkley - *2 points

June
27th - 32 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Titherington, Cromhall - *1 point

July
21st - 41 miles* - Levens, Sedgewick, Old Town, Kirkby Lonsdale, Burton-in-Lonsdale, Warton, Silverdale, Arnside, Levens - *1 point

August
3rd - 31.5 miles* - Cromhall, Millbury Heath, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcome - *1 point

Sept
1st - 36.4 miles* - Beetham, Milnthorpe, Storth, Silverdale, Carnforth, Over Kellet, Kirkby Lonsdale, Burton-in-Kendal, Beetham - *1 point
*

*Total 12 points*


----------



## slow scot (2 Sep 2019)

August.

3rd. (66kms). Blacktop, Westhill, Auchronie, Col de Millbuie, Lyne of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Park bridge, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line
6th. (50kms). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge, Cullerlie, Garlogie, Blacktop, two laps of the houses.
8th. (66kms). As per 3rd August
10th. (53kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.
11th. 58kms). Blacktop, Carnie crossroads, Westhill, Auchronie, Col de Millbuie, Lyne of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Flora's, Drum, Deeside line.
12th. (67kms). Deeside line, Mill Inn, new castle route to Banchory, Crathes, Hirn, Drum, Deeside line.
14th. (54kms). As per 10th August, plus visit to Newton Dee.
15th. (61kms). Deeside line to Banchory to avoid strong wind, Crathes, Hirn, Drum, Deeside line.
17th. (70kms). Deeside line, Drum, Hirn, Raemoir road to Ride cafe in Banchory, Bridge of Feugh, Glenhead hill, Durris hills, The Tolloberg, Leggart Terrace.
21st. (79kms). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Garrol hill, Banchory, Hill of Brathens, Hirn, Cullerlie, Garlogie, Blacktop.
22nd. 56kms). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, new castle route to South Deeside Road, Park bridge and shop, Flora's, Drum, Deeside line.
25th. (68kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Cullerlie standing stones, Hirn, Raemoir road to Ride cafe in Banchory, Bridge of Feugh, Glenhead hill, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
26th. (53kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Cullerlie, Park bridge, South Deeside Road, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
29th. (68kms). Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, new castle route to Banchory via South Deeside and the Slug road, Crathes Castle, Hirn, Drum, Deeside line.

September.

1st. (69kms). As per 25th August with minor deviation in Banchory to the Deeside line route.


----------



## 13 rider (2 Sep 2019)

Sept 2nd 31.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Barrow ,Prestwold ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 91
Points in all challenges 146


----------



## iandg (2 Sep 2019)

iandg said:


> *January:*
> 6th Jan: Dumfries 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2058995407 1 Point
> 27th Jan: Dumfries 58km https://www.strava.com/activities/2106236192 1 Point
> 
> ...



*September:*
2nd Sept: Moffat (meet up with Richard Barrett) 73km https://www.strava.com/activities/2673182552 1 point

*Total 54 points*


----------



## Nomadski (3 Sep 2019)

*Jan 12th - 32.24 miles* - Droylsden, Daisy Nook, Chadderton, Heaton Park, Manchester CC, Chorlton - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2073550125
*Feb 13th - 31.39 miles* - Chorlton, Sale, West Timperley, Lymm, Grappenhall, Reverse to Chorlton - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2144213157
*Feb 21st - 36.33 miles* - Withington, Woodhouse Park, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Chorlton - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2165200518
*Feb 26th - 46.14 miles *- Cheadle, High Lane, Disley, Bollington, Alderley Edge, Gatley, West Didsbury -* 1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2177304366
*March 5th - 36.55 miles* - Guargacho, Golf Del Sur, El Medano, San Isidro, Buzanada, Guaza - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2192782920
*March 11th - 31.76 miles* - Las Galletas, Los Christianos, La Camella, Aldea Blanca, Guargacho - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2207171209
*March 13th - 32.28 miles* - Vilaflor, La Sombrera, Parador de Las Canadas del Teide, Mt. Teide Cable Car Station, Vilaflor - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2210921412
*March 20th - 31.60 miles* - Bridgewater Canal, Altrincham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Didsbury, Chorlton - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2227428562
*April 7th - 43.14 miles *- Altrincham, Lower Peover, Mottram St Andrew, Gatley - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2273271882
*April 21st - 32.59 miles* - Ashton Under Lyne, Oldham, Middleton, Manchester City Centre - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2307663049
*April 28th - 68.43 miles* - Knutsford, Nrthwich, Winsford, Church Minshull, Middlewich, Lower Peover, Wilmslow, Heald Green - *3 points *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2326477689
*May 13th - 102.2 miles *- Birmingham, Atherstone, Coventry, Kingswood, Rubery, Halesowen, Birmingham - *4 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2362024099
*June 1st - 44.80 mile* - Chorlton, Styal, Adlington, Pott Shrigley, Bollington, Prestbury, Alderley Edge. Wilmslow, Northenden - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2415071825
*June 9th - 58.91 miles* - Ashton Under Lyne, Hadfield, Woodhead Reservoir, Glossop, Chapel-en-le-Frith, Pott Shrigley, Cheadle - *2 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2437131906
*June 22nd - 50.80 miles* - Levenshulme, Stockport, Adlington, Cats Tor, Shining Tor, Walker Barn, Tytherington, Dean Row, Heald Green, Northenden - *2 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2471884646
*July 1st - 34.74 miles* - Guadarranque, Taraguilla, Los Barrios, Palmones - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2495101493
*July 2nd - 32.33 miles* - Guadarranque, Campamento, La Linea de la Concepcion, Gibraltar, Puenta Mayorga - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2497618397
*July 3rd - 51.53 miles* - Guadarranque, Estacion de San Roque, Castellar nuevo de la Frontera, Los Angeles, Castellar Viejo de la Frontera - *2 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2501091052
*July 14th - 40.04 miles* - Chorlton, Cheadle Hulme, Poynton, Adlington, Dean Row, Mobberley, Ashley, Northenden - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2532123751
*August 4th - 100 miles* (Garmin recorded 99.40 but it was a 100 mile route...so I'm taking it ) - RideLondon 100 2019 - *4 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2589964432
*August 20th - 45.91 miles *- Audenshaw, Stalybridge, Mossley, Diggle, Delph, Spring Hills, Ashton Under Lyne, Fallowfield - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2636396025
*August 25th - 63.75 miles* - Ashton, Mossley, Denshaw, Sowerby Bridge, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, Rochdale, Middleton, Manchester CC, Chorlton - *3 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2650995818

*September 1st - 73.38 miles* - Durham, Langley Park, Lanchester, Waskerley (Wabbits), Stanhope, Hamsterley, Bishop Auckland, Fishburn, Bowburn, Durham - *3 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2671235356

*Total 38 points*


----------



## Domus (3 Sep 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in August.
January - April 30 points.
May - July 31 points

August 3 Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Blackrod, Hindley, Atherton, Walkden, Whitefield and home 82.69 Kms 2 points
August 8 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 17 Home, Prestwich, Heywood, Bury, Unsworth, Prestwich and back home. 56.2 Kms 1 point
August 20 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 23 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Skelwith, Hawkshead, Ferry across Windermere, Crosthwaite, Grange 88 Kms 2 points
August 25 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Warton, Beetham and return via Meethop 74.8 Kms 1 point
September 3 Lancaster to Pateley Bridge. Day 1 of Way of the Roses, 98 Kms 2 points
Running total 70points.


----------



## Katherine (3 Sep 2019)

*2019 
January 
20th January* 37 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Lymm, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
1 point 

*February
10th February* 42 miles 1 point. Swinton, Patricroft, Irlam, Warburton, Rush Green, Stathum, Grappenhall, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Glazebury, Astley, Ellenbrook.
*17th February* 43 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Lowton, Earlestown, Newton-le-Willows, Winwick, Croft, Culcheth, Astley, Ellenbrook.
2 points

*March
3rd March* 45 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Rush Green, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Patricroft, Monton, Walkden.
*24th March* 39 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Lymm, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
2 points

*April
5th April* 53 miles 2 points. Roe Green, Winton, Peel Green, Irlam, Hollins Green, Warburton, Rostherne, Knutsford, Mobberley, Ashley, Dunham, Warburton, Hollins Green, Glazebrook, Culcheth Lowton, Leigh, Mosley Common.
2 points

*May
5th May* 45 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Rush Green, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Patricroft, Monton, Walkden.
*12th May* 33 miles 2 points. Swinton, Walkden. Westhaughton. Lostock Junction, Horich, Grimeford Village, Rivington, Four Gates, Walkden.
*18th May* 70 miles 3 points. A580 cycle path to Salford, Manchester Picadilly, Chorlton, West Tinperley, Dunham, High Legh, Great Budworth, Weaverham, Great Budworth, High Legh, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, A580 to home.
6 points

*June
3rd June *47 miles 1 point. Monton, Irlam, Dunham, Knutsford, Mobberley, Ashley, Dunham, Warbutton, Culcheth, Astley.
*16th June *38 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Kenyon Hall Farm, Croft, Culcheth, Hollins Green, Irlam, Eccles.
2 points

*July
7th July *41miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Warburton, Dunham, Irlam, Monton.
*20th July *32 miles. 1 point. Walkden, Monton, Stretford, Sale, Dunham, Warburton, Culcheth, Leigh.
*21st July *50 miles. 2 points. Swinton, Walkden, Leigh, Hindley, Haigh Hall, Westhaughton, Walkden. Eccles, Urmston, Flixton, Irlam Eccles, Worsley.
4 points

*August
2nd August *42 miles.1 point. Marazion, Pemzance, Mousehole, Paul, St. Buryan, Sennan, St. Just, Morvah, Zennor, St. Ives, Nancledra, Marazion.
*8th August. *42 miles.1 point. Marazion, Pemzance, Mousehole, Paul, St. Buryan, Sennan, St. Just, Morvah, Zennor, St. Ives, Nancledra, Marazion.
*15th August*. 32 miles. 1 point. Salford, Eccles, Irlam, Dunham, Irlam, Monton.
*18th August*. 50 miles. 2 points. Swinton Leigh, Lymm, Grappenhall, Lymm, Dunham, Irlam, Eccles.
*20th August*. 53 miles. 2 points. Eccle, Irla, Duham, Antrobus, Swarton Heath, Lymm, Culcheth, Astley, Swinton.
*29th August*. 41 miles. 1 point. Eccles, Irlam, Lymm, Knutsford, Mobberley, Dunham, Irlam, Eccles.
8 points

*2nd September* 55 miles. 2 points. Walkden, Lymm, Leigh, Knutsford, Alderley Edge, Ashley, Dunham, Irlam Eccles.
2 points

*Total Points 29*


----------



## Domus (4 Sep 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in August.
January - April 30 points.
May - July 31 points

August 3 Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Blackrod, Hindley, Atherton, Walkden, Whitefield and home 82.69 Kms 2 points
August 8 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 17 Home, Prestwich, Heywood, Bury, Unsworth, Prestwich and back home. 56.2 Kms 1 point
August 20 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 23 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Skelwith, Hawkshead, Ferry across Windermere, Crosthwaite, Grange 88 Kms 2 points
August 25 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Warton, Beetham and return via Meethop 74.8 Kms 1 point
September 3 Lancaster to Pateley Bridge. Day 1 of Way of the Roses, 98 Kms 2 points. 
September 4 Pateley Bridge to York. Day 2 of Way of the Roses 71.6 Kms 1 point

Running total 71 points.


----------



## Domus (5 Sep 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in August.
January - April 30 points.
May - July 31 points

August 3 Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Blackrod, Hindley, Atherton, Walkden, Whitefield and home 82.69 Kms 2 points
August 8 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 17 Home, Prestwich, Heywood, Bury, Unsworth, Prestwich and back home. 56.2 Kms 1 point
August 20 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 23 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Skelwith, Hawkshead, Ferry across Windermere, Crosthwaite, Grange 88 Kms 2 points
August 25 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Warton, Beetham and return via Meethop 74.8 Kms 1 point
September 3 Lancaster to Pateley Bridge. Day 1 of Way of the Roses, 98 Kms 2 points. 
September 4 Pateley Bridge to York. Day 2 of Way of the Roses 71.6 Kms 1 point
September 5 York to Bridlington. Day 3 of Way of the Roses, 105.6 Kms 3 points

Running total 74 points.


----------



## iandg (8 Sep 2019)

*


iandg said:



January:
6th Jan: Dumfries 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2058995407 1 Point
27th Jan: Dumfries 58km https://www.strava.com/activities/2106236192 1 Point

February:
10th Feb: Point/Stornoway 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/2136792683 1 Point
11th Feb: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2139047274 1 Point
19th Feb: Stornoway (Ravenspoint/Callanish 100km) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2160385881 3 points
24th Feb: Stornoway (Achmore/Callanish loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2172111629 1 Point
28th Feb: Stornoway (Callanish/Achmore loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2181672984 1 Point

March:
15th Mar: Dumfries (Johnstonebridge out and back) 55km https://www.strava.com/activities/2215351703 1 Point
23rd Mar: Stornoway (Leurbost/Callanish/Carloway loop) 65km https://www.strava.com/activities/2234160914 1 Point
25th Mar: Stornoway (Ness out and back) 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/2240367097 3 Points
31st Mar: Stornoway (Callanish/Achmore loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2254800082 1 Point

April: 
2nd Apr: Stornoway (Ravenspoint out and back) 70.1km https://www.strava.com/activities/2259614925 1 Point
6th Apr: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2269505411 1 Point
12th Apr: Stornoway (Tarbert and back) 116km https://www.strava.com/activities/2284441794 3 Points
21st Apr: Moniaive to Dumfries (via Haugh of Urr) fixed 55.2km https://www.strava.com/activities/2308121744 1 Point

May:
26th May: Dumfries (KM Rally breakfast ride return via Thornhill and Ae) 75.7km https://www.strava.com/activities/2398814410 1 Point

June:
5th June: Dumfries (Borgue and back - CUK D&G) 113.9km https://www.strava.com/activities/2425836113 3 Points
16th June: Galashiels (No Work For Us Today Audax) 201km https://www.strava.com/activities/2456032344 5 points
19th June: Dumfries (Ringford and back - CUK D&G) 94km https://www.strava.com/activities/2463070234 2 Points
26th June: Dumfries (Moniaive - CUK D&G) 80km https://www.strava.com/activities/2482012715 2 Points

July:
3rd July: Dumfries (Dumfries CC 'Run to the Hills') 62.4km https://www.strava.com/activities/2501775239 1 point
10th July Dumfries (Caerlaverock Castle - CUK D&G) 67km https://www.strava.com/activities/2520256705 1 point
12th July Dumfries (Oot Tae Carrick Audax Perm) 200km https://www.strava.com/activities/2526283718 5 points
14th July Dumfries (Shawhead-Thornhill-Ae loop) 76.3km https://www.strava.com/activities/2530431883 1 point
21st July Dumfries (Ae rough stuff) 57.7km https://www.strava.com/activities/2550124355 1 point
22nd July Dumfries (Monday Morning 'Bridge' Club Run) 66.5km https://www.strava.com/activities/2553231405 1 point

August:
5th August Dumfries (Monday Morning Bridge Club Run) 107.7km https://www.strava.com/activities/2592616574 3 points
10th August Dumfries (Dumfries CC Club Run) 69.2km https://www.strava.com/activities/2606477897 1 point
21st August Dumfries (Carsethorn - CUK D&G) 68.1km https://www.strava.com/activities/2638222331 1 point
27th August Dumfries (Ae loop) 54.6km https://www.strava.com/activities/2655613783 1 point
28th August Dumfries (St John's Town of Dalry - CUK D&G) 106km https://www.strava.com/activities/2659065435 3 points

Total 53 points

Click to expand...


September:*
2nd Sept: Moffat (meet up with Richard Barrett) 73km https://www.strava.com/activities/2673182552 1 point
7th Sept: Dumfries (Dumfries CC Club Run) 81.2km https://www.strava.com/activities/2686955709 2 points

*Total 56 points*


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Sep 2019)

*January 2019 *- 2 points
*February 2019* - 3 points
*March 2019* - 2 points
*April 2019* - 5 points
*May 2019* - 3 points
*June 2019* - 2 points
*July 2019* - 1 point
*August 2019* - 1 point

*7th September 2019
50.20 km* - Shadwell, Thorner, Rigton Green, a couple of loops around the lanes, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round to home - *1 point*

Running total:* 20 points*

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread


----------



## Eribiste (8 Sep 2019)

A trip around Bredon Hill this morn, taking in part of this coming Thursday's T o B time trial stage. At half the speed.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2689589439


----------



## C R (8 Sep 2019)

September 8th

Kempsey, Kinnersley, Upton, Tewkesbury, Bredon, Eckington, Pershore, Wadborough.

58.3 km, 1 point. 

18 points total.


----------



## C R (8 Sep 2019)

Eribiste said:


> A trip around Bredon Hill this morn, taking in part of this coming Thursday's T o B time trial stage. At half the speed.
> 
> https://www.strava.com/activities/2689589439


Good call, wish I had thought about that.


----------



## Bazzer (8 Sep 2019)

January 1 point
February 1 point
March 1 point
April 1 point
May 2 points
June 4 points
July 2 points
August 4 points
September 8th, Winwick, Burtonwood, Bold, Ashton in Makerfield, Worsley, Irlam, Lymm, Grappenhall, Warrington, Woolston, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 50.6 miles 2 points


----------



## The Bystander (8 Sep 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 4 rides, 4 points
March : 3 rides, 3 points
April : 3 rides, 4 points
May : 4 rides, 4 points
June : 4 rides, 4 points
July : 7 rides, 8 points
August : 6 rides, 6 points
September : 
*8th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Thorpe Malsor, Loddington, Foxhall, Rothwell, Harrington, Lamport, Old, Mawsley, home
*54.8 km / 1 point*

Total 38 rides, 40 points


----------



## 13 rider (8 Sep 2019)

Sept 2nd 31.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Barrow ,Prestwold ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Sept 8th 53.2 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Barrow ,Nice Pie cafe ,East Leake ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 93
Points in all challenges 148


----------



## Fiona R (9 Sep 2019)

*September 2019
Cumulative all challenges 143pts
This challenge (rides 50km><100km only) 32pts
Sun 8th* *100km 818m BCG to Sweets and a Belmont to finish *Home-Backwell-Yatton-Wrington-Churchill-Westhay-Mark-Loxton-Congresbury-Yatton-Backwell-Failand-Long Ashton-Home *3pts
Sat 14th 103km 1142m Skirting the Cotswolds Audax *Bristol/Filton-Frampton Cotterelll-Littleton Drew-Didmartin-Hillesley-Wotton under Edge-Breadstone-Sharpness-Berkeley-Littleton upon Severn-Almondsbury *3pts
Sun 15th 50km 275m **BCG Bullocks Farm* Home-Backwell-Nailsea-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home *1pt
Sat 21st 254km 2440m GWR Plains and Trains PTNA Audax *Home-Bristol-Warmley-Malmesbury-Blunsdon-Wootton Bassett-Avebury-Woodhenge-Stonehenge-Shrewton-Boyton-Stoke St Michael-Radstock-Keynsham-Warmley-Bristol-Home *6pts
Sat 28th 204km 2838m Borders and Castles 200km Audax *Chepstow Castle-St Briavels-coleford-Symonds Yat-Ross on Wye-Hoarwithy-Kimbolton-Yarpole-Croft Castle-Pembridge-Weobley-Cockyard-Ewyas Harold-Cross Ash-White Castle-Raglan-Llansoy-Devauden-Chepstow *5pts*


----------



## dickyknees (10 Sep 2019)

July to August. 

*September 
September 10 - 51.5 kms (32.0miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor X roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, home.

*Running total: 43 points.*


----------



## 13 rider (12 Sep 2019)

Sept 2nd 31.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Barrow ,Prestwold ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Sept 8th 53.2 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Barrow ,Nice Pie cafe ,East Leake ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Anstey
Sept 12th 31.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 94
Points in all challenges 152


----------



## bluenotebob (12 Sep 2019)

January - 2 rides, 2 points
February - 4 rides, 5 points
March - 5 rides, 6 points
April - 4 rides, 4 points
May - 7 rides, 8 points
June - 3 rides, 4 points
July - 4 rides, 4 points
August - 1 ride, 1 point

September 1st Home – Guilliers – St. Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Helléan – la Taude – la Ville Colliot – Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Ville Briend – le Faux – Home 68.05km 1 point

September 12th Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc (old railway station) - and return (all cycled on Brittany's V3 Voie Verte) 89.24km 2 points

Cumulative points: 37


----------



## Domus (12 Sep 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in August.
January - April 30 points.
May - July 31 points

August 3 Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Blackrod, Hindley, Atherton, Walkden, Whitefield and home 82.69 Kms 2 points
August 8 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 17 Home, Prestwich, Heywood, Bury, Unsworth, Prestwich and back home. 56.2 Kms 1 point
August 20 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 23 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Skelwith, Hawkshead, Ferry across Windermere, Crosthwaite, Grange 88 Kms 2 points
August 25 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Warton, Beetham and return via Meethop 74.8 Kms 1 point
September 3 Lancaster to Pateley Bridge. Day 1 of Way of the Roses, 98 Kms 2 points. 
September 4 Pateley Bridge to York. Day 2 of Way of the Roses 71.6 Kms 1 point
September 5 York to Bridlington. Day 3 of Way of the Roses, 105.6 Kms 3 points
September 12 Visit to mum's but return via Brinscall and Abbey Village 76.3 Kms 1 point

Running total 75 points.


----------



## Saluki (12 Sep 2019)

January To August is 35 points


August
3/8/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2587080014 pottering around Holkholm 50km 1pt
08/08/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2602516974 Denver, Welney, littleport, Denver and home. 1pt
22/08/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2642401102 home, my regular 20 miler plus some fannying about near West Dereham & Bexwell to make up the mileage. 50km, 1pt
31/08/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2668606138 King's Lynn, Boston, Spalding, Wisbech, King's Lynn. 103 miles 4 points

September 
10/09/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2697289434 local riding around Downham. 1 pt

43 Points so far.


----------



## Noodle Legs (12 Sep 2019)

January*: 3* *Points*
February*: 3* *Points*
March*: 3 Points*
April*: 1 Point*
May*: 8 Points*
June*: 1 Point*
July*: 3 Points*
August*: 2 Points

SEPTEMBER

12th: *Coalville, Melbourne, Ticknall, Greysich, Hartshorne, Ashby-de-la-Zouch, Coleorton, Sinope, Coalville 31.57 mi/ 50.81km *1 Point
*
Month Total:* 1 Point*
Challenge Total:* 25 Points*


----------



## The Bystander (13 Sep 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 4 rides, 4 points
March : 3 rides, 3 points
April : 3 rides, 4 points
May : 4 rides, 4 points
June : 4 rides, 4 points
July : 7 rides, 8 points
August : 6 rides, 6 points
September : 1 ride, 1 point
+
*13th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Foxhall, Thorpe Underwood, Arthingworth, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Lamport, Old, Mawsley, home
*53.6 km / 1 point*

Total 39 rides, 41 points


----------



## bruce1530 (14 Sep 2019)

January: 1 trip, 1 point
February: 3 trips, 3 points
March: 3 trips, 3 points
April; 4 trips, 5 points
May: 4 trips, 6 points
June: 5 trips, 5 point
July: 4 trips, 5 points
August: 2 trips, 2 points

September 14: Saltcoats-Kilwinning-Lochwinnoch-Johnstone-Kilmacolm-Port Glasgow. 60k
September 30: Saltcoats-Largs and back. 50k

Total: 32 points


----------



## Domus (14 Sep 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in August.
January - April 30 points.
May - July 31 points

August 3 Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Blackrod, Hindley, Atherton, Walkden, Whitefield and home 82.69 Kms 2 points
August 8 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 17 Home, Prestwich, Heywood, Bury, Unsworth, Prestwich and back home. 56.2 Kms 1 point
August 20 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 23 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Skelwith, Hawkshead, Ferry across Windermere, Crosthwaite, Grange 88 Kms 2 points
August 25 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Warton, Beetham and return via Meethop 74.8 Kms 1 point
September 3 Lancaster to Pateley Bridge. Day 1 of Way of the Roses, 98 Kms 2 points. 
September 4 Pateley Bridge to York. Day 2 of Way of the Roses 71.6 Kms 1 point
September 5 York to Bridlington. Day 3 of Way of the Roses, 105.6 Kms 3 points
September 12 Visit to mum's but return via Brinscall and Abbey Village 76.3 Kms 1 point
September 14 Ride to watch the Tour of Britain 50.6 Kms 1 point

Running total 76 points.


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Sep 2019)

*January 2019 *- 2 points
*February 2019* - 3 points
*March 2019* - 2 points
*April 2019* - 5 points
*May 2019* - 3 points
*June 2019* - 2 points
*July 2019* - 1 point
*August 2019* - 1 point

*7th September 2019
50.20 km* - Shadwell, Thorner, Rigton Green, a couple of loops around the lanes, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round to home - *1 point*

*14th September 2019
62.20km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Wothersome, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

Running total:* 21 points*

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread


----------



## The Bystander (15 Sep 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 4 rides, 4 points
March : 3 rides, 3 points
April : 3 rides, 4 points
May : 4 rides, 4 points
June : 4 rides, 4 points
July : 7 rides, 8 points
August : 6 rides, 6 points
September : 2 rides, 2 points
+
*15th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Thorpe Malsor, Loddington, Foxhall, Rothwell, Harrington, Lamport, Old, Mawsley, home
*53.2 km / 1 point*

Total 40 rides, 42 points


----------



## 13 rider (15 Sep 2019)

Sept 2nd 31.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Barrow ,Prestwold ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Sept 8th 53.2 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Barrow ,Nice Pie cafe ,East Leake ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Anstey
Sept 12th 31.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Sept 15th 50.1 miles 2 points 
Anstey ,Quorn ,Wymeswold ,Saxileby ,Frisby ,Gaddesby ,Rearsby ,Sileby ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 96
Points in all challenges 154


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Sep 2019)

13th September - Denmark - 50.1km

https://strava.app.link/s9edAIei1Z


----------



## aferris2 (16 Sep 2019)

01 Jan: 102.45km https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261 3 points
17 Feb: 109.48km https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510 3 points
09 Mar: 56.06 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2201016970 1 point
27 Mar: 55.56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2244582902 1 point
29 Mar: 51.86 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2249217582 1 point
16 Apr: 111.12 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483 3 points
17 Apr: 51.31 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2297013515 1 point
20 Apr: 58.44 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2305227914 1 point
7 May: 106.35 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/ 3 points
13 May: 51.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2363829218 1 point
21 May: 104 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2385208736/ 3 points
24 May: 102.09 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2393795497 3 points
1 Jun: 103.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2415207072 3 points
3 Jun: 116 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2420306345 3 points
9 Jun: 54.13 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2435858102 1 point
16 Jun: 53.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2454266236 1 point
22 Jun: 103.99 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2471711831 3 points
29 Jun: 106.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2490667742 3 points
11 Jul: 57.75 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2523386298 1 point
16 Jul: 111.72 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2537125276 3 points
23 Jul: 102.71 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2556381195 3 points
25 Jul: 53.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2561525990 1 point
2 Aug: 108.46 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2584304784 3 points
4 Aug: 104.6 km Part 1 Part 2 3 points
27 Aug: 51.92 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2655243075 1 point
Q6 Sep: 63.87 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2712788165 1 point
2019 total: 54 points


----------



## bluenotebob (16 Sep 2019)

January - 2 rides, 2 points
February - 4 rides, 5 points
March - 5 rides, 6 points
April - 4 rides, 4 points
May - 7 rides, 8 points
June - 3 rides, 4 points
July - 4 rides, 4 points
August - 1 ride, 1 point

September 1st Home – Guilliers – St. Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – Helléan – la Taude – la Ville Colliot – Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – la Ville Briend – le Faux – Home 68.05km 1 point

September 12th Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc (old railway station) - and return (all cycled on Brittany's V3 Voie Verte) 89.24km 2 points

September 16th Home – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – le Roc St André – Montertelot – Ploërmel – Loyat – Guilliers – Home 65.82km 1 point

Cumulative points: 38


----------



## ColinJ (16 Sep 2019)

*Jan 3rd, 51 km*
Todmorden, Bacup, Rossendale, Waterfoot, Deerplay, Walk Mill, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Tod, woods in park, Sour Hall, Bacup Rd, Rochdale canal towpath, Tod.

*Feb 28th, 50 km*
[Singlespeed] Todmorden, A646 to Manchester Rd (Burnley), u-turn and return to Tod, A6033 through Walsden, then Calderbrook and Caldermoor to Littleborough, back to Tod on A6033, circuit of town to clock up exactly my target.

*Mar 29th, 50 km*
Todmorden, Mankinholes, Shade, Walsden, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Portsmouth, Holme Chapel, Overtown, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Widdop Gate, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod.

*Apr 30th, 51 km*
Todmorden, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Sowerby, Shield Hall Ln, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Todmorden.
*
May 7th, 57 km*
Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, CVC to 'royd, Cragg Vale climb to Sykes Gate farm, High Stones Rd, Steep Ln, Sowerby, Hubberton Green, Cotton Stones, Blue Ball Rd, Coal Gate Rd, Hubberton Grn, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod.

*May 31st, 85 km*
Clitheroe, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross o' Greet, Ivah, Wray, Salter Fell, Newton, Dunsop Bridge, Whitewell, Cow Ark, Bashall Eaves, Clitheroe.

*June 19th, 50 km*
Tod, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby, hilltop lanes, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, A58 closed due to accident so u-turn... Cragg Vale, 'royd, HB, Tod

*July 24th, 50 km*
Tod, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646 back into Tod, Cross Stone Rd, Great Rock, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge, A6033, Midgehole (Hardcastle Crags) u-turn, A6033, Pecket Well, Old Town Midgley, Luddenden Foot, A646 back to Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway to Hebden Bridge, Tod, A6033 to Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, back into Tod.

*August 24th, 70 km*
Tod, HB, CVC, 'royd, Scout Rd, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake (cafe), Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Sowerby, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, HB, Tod.

*September 14th, 82 km*
Tod, Littleborough, Milnrow, Newhey, Grains Bar (to watch KoM on Tour of Britain), Delph, Diggle, Marsden, Slaithwaite, Scammonden, Ringstone Edge, Boothroyd reservoir... Boothwood reservoir, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Sowerby, Scout Rd, 'royd, towpath to Stubbing Wharf, A646, Tod. [LINK]


----------



## Eribiste (17 Sep 2019)

15th September, not only Battle of Britain day but also the Pershore Plum Bikeaway. 52 miles around the lanes and a bit more to ride to the start and back.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2711352615


----------



## iandg (18 Sep 2019)

> January:
> 6th Jan: Dumfries 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2058995407 1 Point
> 27th Jan: Dumfries 58km https://www.strava.com/activities/2106236192 1 Point
> 
> ...



*September:*
*2nd Sept: *Moffat (meet up with Richard Barrett) 73km https://www.strava.com/activities/2673182552 1 point
*7th Sept: *Dumfries (Dumfries CC Club Run) 81.2km https://www.strava.com/activities/2686955709 2 points
*14th Sept: *Dumfries (Dumfries CC Club Run) 87.8km https://www.strava.com/activities/2707158924 2 Points
*18th Sept:* Dumfries (Kirkudbright and Back - CUK D&G) 85.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2719484596 2 Points

*Total 60 points*


----------



## dickyknees (18 Sep 2019)

July to August. 

*September 
September 10 - 51.5 kms (32.0 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor X roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.

*September 18 - 51.75 kms (32.16 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor X roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*
Running total: 44 points*


----------



## dickyknees (20 Sep 2019)

July to August. 

*September 
September 10 - 51.5 kms (32.0 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor X roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.

*September 18 - 51.75 kms (32.16 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor X roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.

*September 20 - 62.7 kms (39 miles) 1 point. *
Home, down the A5 as far as the end of Menai Suspension Bridge on the Caernarfonshire side and return.

*Running total: 45 points. *


----------



## 13 rider (21 Sep 2019)

Sept 2nd 31.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Barrow ,Prestwold ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Sept 8th 53.2 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Barrow ,Nice Pie cafe ,East Leake ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Anstey
Sept 12th 31.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Sept 15th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Quorn ,Wymeswold ,Saxileby ,Frisby ,Gaddesby ,Rearsby ,Sileby ,Anstey
Sept 21st 34.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Woodhouse ,Swithland ,Rothley ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 97
Points in all challenges 155


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Sep 2019)

*January 2019 *- 2 points
*February 2019* - 3 points
*March 2019* - 2 points
*April 2019* - 5 points
*May 2019* - 3 points
*June 2019* - 2 points
*July 2019* - 1 point
*August 2019* - 1 point

*7th September 2019
50.20 km* - Shadwell, Thorner, Rigton Green, a couple of loops around the lanes, Bramham, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and the long way round to home - *1 point*

*14th September 2019
62.20km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Spofforth, Little Ribston, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Wothersome, Thorner and the long way round to home - *1 point*

*21st September 2019
55.16km* - Shadwell, Thorner, Rigton Green, Wothersome, Bramham, Sutton, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point
*
Running total:* 22 points*

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread


----------



## Slick (21 Sep 2019)

Slick said:


> 4th of August Home to Glasgow Green then 4, 5 mile loops of the city before cycling home.
> 52 miles 2 points
> 
> *Total 21 points*



8th of September, Pedal for Scotland route form Glasgow Green to Edinburgh's Ingleston Show ground which was around 45 miles and I cycled from home to the start line for 56 total miles. I had intended to cycle home but by the time I sat on the bus back from Edinburgh I couldn't really be bothered.

*Total 23 points*

15th of September Home, Neilston, Hill road over to Mearns loop round to Stewarton, Dunlop and back over by the wind farms home for 36 miles.

*Total 24 points
*
19th of September, Inchinnan over the Erskine bridge for Old Kilpatrick and into Dumbarton before looping back via cycle path back over the bridge and into Paisley, Barrhead, Neilston and home for just a smidge over 38 miles.

*Total 25 points*


----------



## Nomadski (22 Sep 2019)

*Jan 12th - 32.24 miles* - Droylsden, Daisy Nook, Chadderton, Heaton Park, Manchester CC, Chorlton - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2073550125
*Feb 13th - 31.39 miles* - Chorlton, Sale, West Timperley, Lymm, Grappenhall, Reverse to Chorlton - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2144213157
*Feb 21st - 36.33 miles* - Withington, Woodhouse Park, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Chorlton - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2165200518
*Feb 26th - 46.14 miles *- Cheadle, High Lane, Disley, Bollington, Alderley Edge, Gatley, West Didsbury -* 1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2177304366
*March 5th - 36.55 miles* - Guargacho, Golf Del Sur, El Medano, San Isidro, Buzanada, Guaza - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2192782920
*March 11th - 31.76 miles* - Las Galletas, Los Christianos, La Camella, Aldea Blanca, Guargacho - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2207171209
*March 13th - 32.28 miles* - Vilaflor, La Sombrera, Parador de Las Canadas del Teide, Mt. Teide Cable Car Station, Vilaflor - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2210921412
*March 20th - 31.60 miles* - Bridgewater Canal, Altrincham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Didsbury, Chorlton - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2227428562
*April 7th - 43.14 miles *- Altrincham, Lower Peover, Mottram St Andrew, Gatley - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2273271882
*April 21st - 32.59 miles* - Ashton Under Lyne, Oldham, Middleton, Manchester City Centre - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2307663049
*April 28th - 68.43 miles* - Knutsford, Nrthwich, Winsford, Church Minshull, Middlewich, Lower Peover, Wilmslow, Heald Green - *3 points *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2326477689
*May 13th - 102.2 miles *- Birmingham, Atherstone, Coventry, Kingswood, Rubery, Halesowen, Birmingham - *4 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2362024099
*June 1st - 44.80 mile* - Chorlton, Styal, Adlington, Pott Shrigley, Bollington, Prestbury, Alderley Edge. Wilmslow, Northenden - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2415071825
*June 9th - 58.91 miles* - Ashton Under Lyne, Hadfield, Woodhead Reservoir, Glossop, Chapel-en-le-Frith, Pott Shrigley, Cheadle - *2 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2437131906
*June 22nd - 50.80 miles* - Levenshulme, Stockport, Adlington, Cats Tor, Shining Tor, Walker Barn, Tytherington, Dean Row, Heald Green, Northenden - *2 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2471884646
*July 1st - 34.74 miles* - Guadarranque, Taraguilla, Los Barrios, Palmones - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2495101493
*July 2nd - 32.33 miles* - Guadarranque, Campamento, La Linea de la Concepcion, Gibraltar, Puenta Mayorga - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2497618397
*July 3rd - 51.53 miles* - Guadarranque, Estacion de San Roque, Castellar nuevo de la Frontera, Los Angeles, Castellar Viejo de la Frontera - *2 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2501091052
*July 14th - 40.04 miles* - Chorlton, Cheadle Hulme, Poynton, Adlington, Dean Row, Mobberley, Ashley, Northenden - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2532123751
*August 4th - 100 miles* (Garmin recorded 99.40 but it was a 100 mile route...so I'm taking it ) - RideLondon 100 2019 - *4 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2589964432
*August 20th - 45.91 miles *- Audenshaw, Stalybridge, Mossley, Diggle, Delph, Spring Hills, Ashton Under Lyne, Fallowfield - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2636396025
*August 25th - 63.75 miles* - Ashton, Mossley, Denshaw, Sowerby Bridge, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, Rochdale, Middleton, Manchester CC, Chorlton - *3 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2650995818
*September 1st - 73.38 miles* - Durham, Langley Park, Lanchester, Waskerley (Wabbits), Stanhope, Hamsterley, Bishop Auckland, Fishburn, Bowburn, Durham - *3 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2671235356

*September 7th - 44.48 miles* - Chorlton, DrinkWater Park, Radcliffe, Bury, Edgworth, Bromley Cross, Bury, Manchester CC - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2688106348

*September 21st - 36.88 miles* - Chorlton, Stockport, Poynton, Wilmslow, Ashley, West Timperley, Stretford - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2728462033

*Total 40 points*


----------



## iandg (22 Sep 2019)

> January:
> 6th Jan: Dumfries 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2058995407 1 Point
> 27th Jan: Dumfries 58km https://www.strava.com/activities/2106236192 1 Point
> 
> ...



*
September:*
*2nd Sept: *Moffat (meet up with Richard Barrett) 73km https://www.strava.com/activities/2673182552 1 point
*7th Sept: *Dumfries (Dumfries CC Club Run) 81.2km https://www.strava.com/activities/2686955709 2 points
*14th Sept: *Dumfries (Dumfries CC Club Run) 87.8km https://www.strava.com/activities/2707158924 2 Points
*18th Sept:* Dumfries (Kirkudbright and Back - CUK D&G) 85.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2719484596 2 Points
*22nd Sept: *Hallbankgate (Annan and Alston 200km Audax) 206.9km https://www.strava.com/activities/2732065122 5 Points

*Total 65 points*


----------



## kapelmuur (23 Sep 2019)

I don't think I'll get any more challenge rides in this month, so here's my rides since 1st September.

5/9 Mobberley, Ollerton, Lower Peover, Tatton Park 53km
10/9 Ashley, Tabley, Arley, Dunham, TTT to Altrincham. 51.5km
13/9 Meandering around Mobberley. 52.2km
14/9 start Rostherne, Tabley, Great Budworth, Comberbatch, Antrobus, Lower Whitley. 53km
17/9 To The Wizard and back. 52.3km
19/9 Lower Peover via Tatton Park. 52.8km
21/9 Start at Mobberley, Ollerton, Goostrey, Twemlow, Jodrell Bank, Peover Heath. 52.3km
23/9 Pickmere Training Loop 50.7km

87 points year to date.


----------



## aferris2 (25 Sep 2019)

01 Jan: 102.45km https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261 3 points
17 Feb: 109.48km https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510 3 points
09 Mar: 56.06 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2201016970 1 point
27 Mar: 55.56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2244582902 1 point
29 Mar: 51.86 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2249217582 1 point
16 Apr: 111.12 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483 3 points
17 Apr: 51.31 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2297013515 1 point
20 Apr: 58.44 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2305227914 1 point
7 May: 106.35 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/ 3 points
13 May: 51.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2363829218 1 point
21 May: 104 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2385208736/ 3 points
24 May: 102.09 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2393795497 3 points
1 Jun: 103.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2415207072 3 points
3 Jun: 116 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2420306345 3 points
9 Jun: 54.13 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2435858102 1 point
16 Jun: 53.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2454266236 1 point
22 Jun: 103.99 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2471711831 3 points
29 Jun: 106.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2490667742 3 points
11 Jul: 57.75 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2523386298 1 point
16 Jul: 111.72 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2537125276 3 points
23 Jul: 102.71 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2556381195 3 points
25 Jul: 53.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2561525990 1 point
2 Aug: 108.46 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2584304784 3 points
4 Aug: 104.6 km Part 1 Part 2 3 points
27 Aug: 51.92 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2655243075 1 point
16 Sep: 63.87 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2712788165 1 point
25 Sep: 68.08 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2738146484/ 1 point
2019 total: 55 points


----------



## lane (25 Sep 2019)

*January*
6th. 74km. Sudbury. 1 point.

*February*
9th 51km Costock 1 Point (Derby, Sawley, Kegworth, East Leake, Costock and return via same route)
16th 54km Findern 1 Point (Home, Elevaston, Aston on Trent, Stenson, Findern & return via same route)
23rd 63km Barrow Upon Soar 1point (Home, Sawley, Kegworth, Sutton Bonnington, Normanton on Soar, Barrow on Soar & return via same route)

*March*
17th 50km Findern 1 Point (Home, Elevaston, Aston on Trent, Stenson, Findern & return via same route)
24th 69km Dale Abbey 1 point
30th 52km Wilson 1 point

*April*
16th 51km Swarkestone Lock, Aston, Weston, Thurlston, Derby circuit 1 point
21st 50km Derby, Findern, Stenson, Derby. 1 Point
23rd. 50km Same ride as the 21st. 1 point.

*May*
4th Derby to Sandy (Beds) 155km 3 points
5th Sandy to Bourne (Lincs) 101km 3 points
6th Bourne to Derby 94km 2 points
15th Normington on Soar via Trent Lock 51km 1 point
18th May, Derby, Barrow, Old Dalby, East Leake 85km 2 points
26th May 104km https://www.strava.com/activities/2399350342 3 Points
28th May 50km https://www.strava.com/activities/2404857301 1 Point

*June*
16th 53km https://www.strava.com/activities/2454840817 1 Point
19th June 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2464105726 1 Point
22nd June 82km https://www.strava.com/activities/2472074778 2 Points
30th June 120km https://www.strava.com/activities/2492992582/segments/62746842157 3 points

*July*
6th July 116km https://www.strava.com/activities/2509698804 3 points
14th July 14th July 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/2531975404 3 points
20th July Suffolk Lanes Audax 168km https://www.strava.com/activities/2550549429 4 points
23rd July 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/2557475514 1 point

*August*
2nd August 120km https://www.strava.com/activities/2584859998 3 points
23rd August 210km https://www.strava.com/activities/2645089606 5 points
27th August 50km https://www.strava.com/activities/2657089892 1 Point
31st August 84km https://www.strava.com/activities/2667341669 2 points

*Sept*
15th September 101 km Wold Traverse Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/2712132397 3 Points
8th September 93km https://www.strava.com/activities/2690776581 2 Points


Total Points 59 points


----------



## Domus (25 Sep 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in August.
January - April 30 points.
May - July 31 points

August 3 Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Blackrod, Hindley, Atherton, Walkden, Whitefield and home 82.69 Kms 2 points
August 8 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 17 Home, Prestwich, Heywood, Bury, Unsworth, Prestwich and back home. 56.2 Kms 1 point
August 20 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 23 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Skelwith, Hawkshead, Ferry across Windermere, Crosthwaite, Grange 88 Kms 2 points
August 25 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Warton, Beetham and return via Meethop 74.8 Kms 1 point
September 3 Lancaster to Pateley Bridge. Day 1 of Way of the Roses, 98 Kms 2 points. 
September 4 Pateley Bridge to York. Day 2 of Way of the Roses 71.6 Kms 1 point
September 5 York to Bridlington. Day 3 of Way of the Roses, 105.6 Kms 3 points
September 12 Visit to mum's but return via Brinscall and Abbey Village 76.3 Kms 1 point
September 14 Ride to watch the Tour of Britain 50.6 Kms 1 point
September 25 Tottington, Egeworth, Belmont, Adlington, Farnworth, Bolton and home. 62.2 Kms 1 point

Running total 77 points.


----------



## Osprey (25 Sep 2019)

Jan 5th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford ans return. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2056812280
Jan 13th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2075812864
Jan 20th. 52km. Llanmorlais, BurryGreen, Rhosilli, Parkmill, Three Crossess, Penclawdd. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2091732752
Jan 25th. 115km. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley. Swansea Bay, Baglan, Margam, Nottage, Porthcawl and return. https://www.strava.com/activities/2102485419

Feb 10th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Middleton, Rhosilli and return. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2136488424
Feb 17th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Swiss Valley Cynheidre and return. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2156213236
Feb 24th. 101km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2171990602

Mar 02nd. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2185854720
March 17th. 104km. Carmarthenshire Topper Audax. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2223724850
Mar 24th 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Fairwood Common, Bishopston, Caswell Mumbles, Gowereton. https://www.strava.com/activities/2236500611
Mar 30th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Cefn Bryn, Killay, Gowerton. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2251293865

Apr 06th 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Middleton, Rhosilli and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2269827563
Apr 13th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea, Fabian way, and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2285946886
Apr 20th. 101km. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, Ammanford, Black Mountain Bryn Amman, Ystalyfera, Swansea and home. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2304765992

May 5th. 105km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2343839338
May 12th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1 and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2360977373

Jun 20th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1 and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2477539681

July 17th. 105km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2530925740
July 24th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2549995159

Aug 30th. 105km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2664657587

Sept 8th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Fairwood Common, Bishopston, Caswell Mumbles, Gowereton. Equilbrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2689725058
Sept 21st. 104km. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley. Swansea Bay, Baglan, Margam, Pyle and return. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2728974586

Total points to date: 38


----------



## Ice2911 (25 Sep 2019)

8th September 52 miles Norwich to Roughton loop

17th September 50km night ride Norwich Acle loop


----------



## Saluki (28 Sep 2019)

January To August is 35 points


August
3/8/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2587080014 pottering around Holkholm 50km 1pt
08/08/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2602516974 Denver, Welney, littleport, Denver and home. 1pt
22/08/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2642401102 home, my regular 20 miler plus some fannying about near West Dereham & Bexwell to make up the mileage. 50km, 1pt
31/08/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2668606138 King's Lynn, Boston, Spalding, Wisbech, King's Lynn. 103 miles 4 points

September
10/09/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2697289434 local riding around Downham. 1 pt

https://www.strava.com/activities/2725575025

43 Points so far.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 Sep 2019)

Apologies for late post.

15/09 51km Ride to Clumber with additional loops to make up the mileage.

Total to date: 20 points


----------



## Bazzer (28 Sep 2019)

January 1 point
February 1 point
March 1 point
April 1 point
May 2 points
June 4 points
July 2 points
August 4 points
September 8th, Winwick, Burtonwood, Bold, Ashton in Makerfield, Worsley, Irlam, Lymm, Grappenhall, Warrington, Woolston, Locking Stumps, Croft, home. 50.6 miles 2 points
September 28th Lane Head, Lowton, Winwick, Burtonwood, Warrington, Orford, Warburton, Lymm, Knutsford, Rostherne, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 51.04 miles 2 points


----------



## steverob (28 Sep 2019)

*January: *4 rides, 5 points
*February: *2 rides, 3 points
*March: *4 rides, 8 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *4 rides, 8 points (becoming a bit of a trend here...)
*June: *6 rides, 12 points
*July: *2 rides, 2 points
*August: *2 rides, 4 points
*28th September: 32.56 miles *- First (proper) ride in seven weeks, took it fairly easy (understandably). Still hurts my ankle a little when I unclip, so used that as an excuse not to stop! - https://www.strava.com/activities/2746759124 - 1 point

*Total so far: 51 points*


----------



## Noodle Legs (28 Sep 2019)

January*: 3* *Points*
February*: 3* *Points*
March*: 3 Points*
April*: 1 Point*
May*: 8 Points*
June*: 1 Point*
July*: 3 Points*
August*: 2 Points

SEPTEMBER

12th: *Coalville, Melbourne, Ticknall, Greysich, Hartshorne, Ashby-de-la-Zouch, Coleorton, Sinope, Coalville 31.57 mi/ 50.81km *1 Point

28th:* Acaster Malbis, Wetherby, Spofforth, Menwith Hill, Harrogate and Back 65.1mi/104.77km *3 Points*

Month Total:* 4 Points*
Challenge Total:* 28 Points*


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Sep 2019)

101km to MK and back

https://strava.app.link/p8yRTfU1l0

3 points
Running total 91 points

Cumulative total 94


----------



## Sbudge (29 Sep 2019)

11th August, 55.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2609603638) Gravel galore, Wendover, Tring and Ashridge woods
26th August, 51.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2653423162) Warm one, 32 degrees average, NW6/Enfield loop
29th September, 51.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2746597942) Back on the bike, mud and gravel, Wendover/Ashridge loop


----------



## Houthakker (29 Sep 2019)

September
29th – Lytham, Blackpool, Cleveleys, Poulton le fylde, Singleton, Wrea Green, Wharton, Lytham – 32 miles – 1 pt

Jan - 3 Points
Feb - 3 Points
Mar - 1 Point
Apr – 4 points
May – 3 points
June – 5 points
July – 4 Points
Aug – 2 point

Running total 26 points


----------



## lane (30 Sep 2019)

*anuary*
6th. 74km. Sudbury. 1 point.

*February*
9th 51km Costock 1 Point (Derby, Sawley, Kegworth, East Leake, Costock and return via same route)
16th 54km Findern 1 Point (Home, Elevaston, Aston on Trent, Stenson, Findern & return via same route)
23rd 63km Barrow Upon Soar 1point (Home, Sawley, Kegworth, Sutton Bonnington, Normanton on Soar, Barrow on Soar & return via same route)

*March*
17th 50km Findern 1 Point (Home, Elevaston, Aston on Trent, Stenson, Findern & return via same route)
24th 69km Dale Abbey 1 point
30th 52km Wilson 1 point

*April*
16th 51km Swarkestone Lock, Aston, Weston, Thurlston, Derby circuit 1 point
21st 50km Derby, Findern, Stenson, Derby. 1 Point
23rd. 50km Same ride as the 21st. 1 point.

*May*
4th Derby to Sandy (Beds) 155km 3 points
5th Sandy to Bourne (Lincs) 101km 3 points
6th Bourne to Derby 94km 2 points
15th Normington on Soar via Trent Lock 51km 1 point
18th May, Derby, Barrow, Old Dalby, East Leake 85km 2 points
26th May 104km https://www.strava.com/activities/2399350342 3 Points
28th May 50km https://www.strava.com/activities/2404857301 1 Point

*June*
16th 53km https://www.strava.com/activities/2454840817 1 Point
19th June 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2464105726 1 Point
22nd June 82km https://www.strava.com/activities/2472074778 2 Points
30th June 120km https://www.strava.com/activities/2492992582/segments/62746842157 3 points

*July*
6th July 116km https://www.strava.com/activities/2509698804 3 points
14th July 14th July 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/2531975404 3 points
20th July Suffolk Lanes Audax 168km https://www.strava.com/activities/2550549429 4 points
23rd July 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/2557475514 1 point

*August*
2nd August 120km https://www.strava.com/activities/2584859998 3 points
23rd August 210km https://www.strava.com/activities/2645089606 5 points
27th August 50km https://www.strava.com/activities/2657089892 1 Point
31st August 84km https://www.strava.com/activities/2667341669 2 points

*Sept*
15th September 101 km Wold Traverse Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/2712132397 3 Points
8th September 93km https://www.strava.com/activities/2690776581 2 Points
28th September 62km https://www.strava.com/activities/2746737604

Total Points 60 points


----------



## Slick (30 Sep 2019)

Slick said:


> 8th of September, Pedal for Scotland route form Glasgow Green to Edinburgh's Ingleston Show ground which was around 45 miles and I cycled from home to the start line for 56 total miles. I had intended to cycle home but by the time I sat on the bus back from Edinburgh I couldn't really be bothered.
> 
> *Total 23 points*
> 
> ...


The same 36 miles as above on the 15th of September this afternoon chasing down Mrs Slick on her ebike. 

*Total 26 points *


----------



## 13 rider (30 Sep 2019)

Sept 2nd 31.8 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Barrow ,Prestwold ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Sept 8th 53.2 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Barrow ,Nice Pie cafe ,East Leake ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Anstey
Sept 12th 31.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Sept 15th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Quorn ,Wymeswold ,Saxileby ,Frisby ,Gaddesby ,Rearsby ,Sileby ,Anstey
Sept 21st 34.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Woodhouse ,Swithland ,Rothley ,Anstey
27th Sept 129.1 miles 5 points
Anstey ,Nottingham ,Doncaster ,York
28th Sept 64.75 miles 3 points
York ,Wetherby ,Harrogate ,Knaresborough ,York
30th 83.2 miles 3 points
York ,Humber Bridge ,Brigg ,Lincoln

Points in this challenge 108
Points in all challenges 166


----------



## Noodle Legs (30 Sep 2019)

January*: 3* *Points*
February*: 3* *Points*
March*: 3 Points*
April*: 1 Point*
May*: 8 Points*
June*: 1 Point*
July*: 3 Points*
August*: 2 Points

SEPTEMBER

12th: *Coalville, Melbourne, Ticknall, Greysich, Hartshorne, Ashby-de-la-Zouch, Coleorton, Sinope, Coalville 31.57 mi/ 50.81km *1 Point

28th:* Acaster Malbis, Wetherby, Spofforth, Menwith Hill, Harrogate and Back 65.1mi/104.77km *3 Points

30th: *Acaster Malbis, Howden, Humber Bridge, Brigg, Scampton, Lincoln 83.1mi/133.74km *3 Points*

Month Total:* 7 Points*
Challenge Total:* 31 Points*


----------



## Rob and Alison (30 Sep 2019)

January
5th. 58km. *With Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey Moor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Caenby, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-next-Newton, W.Rasen, Osgodgby, Claxby, Holton-le-Moor, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
6th. 67km. solo. Caistor, N.K.Moor, N.Kelsey, Howsham, Kettleby, Brigg, Scawby, Messingham, Scotter, Kirton-in-Lindsey, Redbourne, Waddingham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, Moortown, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
11th. 58km. *with Stig. route as per Jan 5th.
18th. 58km. solo. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Swallow, Cuxwold, Beelsby, Waltham, Brigsley, Ashby-cum-Fenby, E.Ravendale, Wold Newton, Binbrook, Thoresway, Rothwell, Caistor.
19th. 67km. Tandem. Caistor, Nettleton, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Osgodby, W.Rasen, Toft-next-Newton, Spridlington, Normanby-by-Spital, Glentham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor.
20th. 58km. *with Stig. Caistor, Howsham, Kettleby, Wrawby, Saxby, Horkstow Bridge, Saxby, Ancholme Way, Brigg, Kettleby, Somerby, Searby, N.K.Moor, Caistor.

February
10th. 51km. Tandem Caistor, Gt.Limber, Grasby Bottoms, Kirmington, Wootton, Burnham, Melston Ross, Bigby, Kettleby, Howsham, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor.
10th. 54km *with Stig. Caistor, N.K.Moor, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Waddingham, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Kingerby, Osgodby, Claxby, Holton-le-Moor, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
23rd. 65km. solo. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Brocklesby, Ulceby, Wootton, Barton, Horkstow, Middlegate Lane, Melton Ross, Bigby, Somerby, Clixby, Caistor.
24th. 65km. *with Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Spridlington, Newtoft, W.Rasen, Osgodby, Kirby, N.Owersby, Holton-le-Moor, Moortown, Caistor.

March.
2nd. 55km. ​View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32123772​ . on Tandem.
29th. 67km. ​View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32946996? ​*with Stig.
30th. 67km.​View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32991499? ​solo

April.
19th. 53km. Tandem. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Redbourne, Scawby, Broughton, Brigg, Howsham, Caistor.
20th. 55km. *with Stig. Caistor, Kirmington, Wootton, Deepdale, Burnham, Elsham, Wrawby, Kettleby, Howsham, Caistor.
21st. 59km. Solo. Caistor, Somerby, Bigby, Melton Ross, Middlegate Lane, Horkstow, Bonby, Worlaby, Wrawby, Brigg, Cadney, Howsham, Caistor.
22nd. 55km. *with Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Toft Newton, West Rasen, Osgodby, Moortown, Nettleton, Caistor.

May.
3rd. 55km. Solo. Caistor, N.K.Moor, Moortown, Nettleton, Mansgate hill, Rothwell, Thoresway, Walesby, Claxby, Normanby-le-Wold, Nettleton, Moortown, Caistor.
11th. 67km. Tandem. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Osgodby, W.Rasen, Spridlington, Glentham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor.
25th. 58km. *with Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, W.Rasen, Osgodby, Claxby,Holton-le-Moor, Caistor.

June.
1st. 55km. ​View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/35435880​ *with Stig.
2nd. 53km. ​View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/35486942​ solo.
9th. 60km. ​View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/35774972​ on Tandem.
15th. 68km. ​View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/36002753​ on Tandem.
16th. 67km. ​View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/36053201​ on Tandem.

July
21st. 58km. ​View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/37557522​ *Solo with Stig.

August.
11th. 86km. ​View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/38467138 ​ *Solo with Stig.
18th. 56km. ​View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/38810216 ​ *Solo with Stig.

September.
28th. 52km. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Brocklesby, Ulceby, Wootton, Melton Ross, Bigby, Kettleby, Howsham, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor. *Solo with Stig.​


----------



## StuartG (30 Sep 2019)

*January*
1st: 51.20 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Box Hill-Mickleham and return: 2 points [F]
15th: 52.39 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Outwood-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points [F]
*February*
9th: 51.78 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Epsom-Bookham-Cobham-Ewell-Banstead-Purley-Sydenham [A]
12th: 51.60 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Oxted-Crowhurst-Godstone-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
*March*
26th: 52.40 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Shoreham-Lullingstone & back [A]
*April*
7th: 51.71 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Pebblecombe-Henfold Lakes-Tanhouse Farm-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham [A]
16th: 57.12 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
23rd: 50.20 miles: Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Knockholt-Sevenoaks-Chipstead-Warlingham-Sydenham [F]
28th: 55.25 miles: Spring Tour 2nd Day: Rennes-Chateaubriant [F]
29th: 50.77 miles: Spring Tour 3rd Day: Chateaubriant-Angers [F]
*May*
1st: 47.22 miles: Spring Tour 5th Day: Le Mans-Nogent [F]
3rd: 54.42 miles: Spring Tour 7th Day: Argentan-Ouistreham [F]
14th: 52.90 miles: Sydenham-Bletchingly-Copthorne-Lingfield-Marden Park-Sydenham [A]
*June*
7th: 55.31 miles: Dutch Tour Day 1: Hook of Holland-Ijmuiden [A]
8th: 46.98 miles: Dutch Tour Day 2: Ijmuiden-Hippolytushoef [A]
9th: 32.30 miles: Dutch Tour Day 3: Hippolytushoef-Heeg [A]
11th: 32.31 miles: Dutch Tour Day 3: Heeg-Hippolytushoef [A]
*July*
2nd: 56.92 miles: Sydenham-Bletchingley-East Grinstead-Tablehurst Farm-Lingfield-Marden Park-Purley [A]
28th: 33.03 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Wandle Trail-Sydenham [A]
*August*
3rd: 46.82 miles: Sutton-London-2xcircuts-Sutton Freecycle Ride [A]
6th: 51.60 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Epsom-Stoke d'Abernon-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham [A]
13th: 44.39 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Farthing Down-Redhill Aerodrome-Tilburstow Hill-Mardem Park-Sydenham [A]
22nd: 52.98 miles: Sydenham-Oxted-Lingfield-Horley-Coulsdon-Sydenham [A]
*September*
28th: 55.16 miles: Sydenham-Reigate-Tanhouse Farm-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham [A]

Total: 42 points
[A] Condor Acciaio [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## aferris2 (1 Oct 2019)

01 Jan: 102.45km https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261 3 points
17 Feb: 109.48km https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510 3 points
09 Mar: 56.06 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2201016970 1 point
27 Mar: 55.56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2244582902 1 point
29 Mar: 51.86 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2249217582 1 point
16 Apr: 111.12 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483 3 points
17 Apr: 51.31 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2297013515 1 point
20 Apr: 58.44 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2305227914 1 point
7 May: 106.35 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/ 3 points
13 May: 51.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2363829218 1 point
21 May: 104 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2385208736/ 3 points
24 May: 102.09 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2393795497 3 points
1 Jun: 103.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2415207072 3 points
3 Jun: 116 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2420306345 3 points
9 Jun: 54.13 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2435858102 1 point
16 Jun: 53.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2454266236 1 point
22 Jun: 103.99 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2471711831 3 points
29 Jun: 106.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2490667742 3 points
11 Jul: 57.75 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2523386298 1 point
16 Jul: 111.72 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2537125276 3 points
23 Jul: 102.71 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2556381195 3 points
25 Jul: 53.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2561525990 1 point
2 Aug: 108.46 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2584304784 3 points
4 Aug: 104.6 km Part 1 Part 2 3 points
27 Aug: 51.92 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2655243075 1 point
16 Sep: 63.87 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2712788165 1 point
25 Sep: 68.08 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2738146484/ 1 point
1 Oct: 53.27 km Strava 1 point
2019 total: 56 points


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Oct 2019)

*10th January:- *Home-Chobham-Sunningdale-Cheapside-WGP-Home. *56.2km

2nd February:- *Home-Stroud, Virginia Water, Sunningdale, Englefield Green, Old Windsor (repeat)-Home. *54km

8th March:- *Home-Chobham-Sunningdale-Ascot-WGP-Home *54.5km

13th April:- *Drakes Trail. Plymouth – Tavistock & back..* 51.6km.

9th May:- *Home-Wentworth-Sunninghill-Ascot-WGP-Home. *52.8km

1st June:- *Home-Chobham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Home. *51.2km* 

*1st July:-* Home-Windsor Great Park-Ascot-Home.* 51.5km

2nd August:- *Home-Chertsey-Chobham-Lightwater-Ascot-WGP-Home. *54.3km

7th September:- *Home-Lyne-Chobham-Ascot-WGP-Home. *52.7km*


----------



## Domus (2 Oct 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in August.
January - April 30 points.
May - July 31 points

August 3 Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Blackrod, Hindley, Atherton, Walkden, Whitefield and home 82.69 Kms 2 points
August 8 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 17 Home, Prestwich, Heywood, Bury, Unsworth, Prestwich and back home. 56.2 Kms 1 point
August 20 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 23 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Skelwith, Hawkshead, Ferry across Windermere, Crosthwaite, Grange 88 Kms 2 points
August 25 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Warton, Beetham and return via Meethop 74.8 Kms 1 point
September 3 Lancaster to Pateley Bridge. Day 1 of Way of the Roses, 98 Kms 2 points.
September 4 Pateley Bridge to York. Day 2 of Way of the Roses 71.6 Kms 1 point
September 5 York to Bridlington. Day 3 of Way of the Roses, 105.6 Kms 3 points
September 12 Visit to mum's but return via Brinscall and Abbey Village 76.3 Kms 1 point
September 14 Ride to watch the Tour of Britain 50.6 Kms 1 point
September 25 Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Adlington, Farnworth, Bolton and home. 62.2 Kms 1 point
October 2 Farnworth, Adlington, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 65.4 Kms 1 point

Running total 78 points.


----------



## Jon George (3 Oct 2019)

*3rd October*
Ipswich – Nacton – Levington – Levington Marina – Foxhall – Bucklesham – Kirton – Trimleys – Felixstowe – Trimleys – Bucklesham – Foxhall – Ipswich.
*51 km
1 Point

18 Points Total*


----------



## slow scot (3 Oct 2019)

September (continued)

6th (51kms) Westhill start, Auchronie, Col de Milbuie, Lyne of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Park shop, Drumoak and church climb, Cullerlie standing stones, Kirkton of Skene, Westhill.
7th (61kms) Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge and shop, Echt, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
8th (57kms) Feughside car park Banchory, Strachan, Cairn o' Mount, return via AA box, Feughside Inn, Potarch, Craiglash quarry, Hill of Brathens, Banchory.
11th (68kms) Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Glenhead hill, Banchory, Crathes, Hirn, Drum, Deeside line.
16th (68kms) As per 11th Sept.
19th (69kms) Blacktop, Garlogie, Cullerlie standing stones, Hirn, Raemoir road to "Ride" cafe Banchory, South Deeside, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
20th (79kms) Blacktop, Westhill church and climb, Auchronie, Kintore, Inverurie, Burnhervie, Don footbridge, Kemnay, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
21st (52kms) Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Tillymannoch, Echt, Park shop and bridge, South Deeside, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
22nd (68kms) As per 11th and 16th Sept.
23rd (52kms) Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Flora's, Drum, Deeside line.
27th (67kms) Feughside car park Banchory start, Torphins, Learny hill, Sundayswells, Lumphanan, Auchinhove high road loop, Aboyne, Corserdarder hill, Strachan, Banchory.

October.

2nd (65kms) Deeside line to Banchory "Ride" cafe. Return via Crathes Castle, Hirn, Drum, and Deeside line.

Total points: 108


----------



## Bazzer (3 Oct 2019)

January 1 point
February 1 point
March 1 point
April 1 point
May 2 points
June 4 points
July 2 points
August 4 points
September 4 points
October 3rd Salford, Urmston, Irlam, Warrington, Great Sankey, Burtonwood, Winwick. Lane Head, Culcheth, Croft, home 54,7kms 1 point


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Oct 2019)

October Denmark 55km

https://strava.app.link/nErzRzsru0


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 Oct 2019)

January*: 3* *Points*
February*: 3* *Points*
March*: 3 Points*
April*: 1 Point*
May*: 8 Points*
June*: 1 Point*
July*: 3 Points*
August*: 2 Points*
September: *7 Points

OCTOBER

5th:* Coalville, Ibstock, Market Bosworth, Higham on the Hill, Nuneaton, Hinckley, Kirkby Mallory, Barlestone, Coalville 38.5 mi/61.96km *1 Point*

Month Total:* 1 Point*
Challenge Total:* 32 Points*


----------



## bruce1530 (5 Oct 2019)

January: 1 trip, 1 point
February: 3 trips, 3 points
March: 3 trips, 3 points
April; 4 trips, 5 points
May: 4 trips, 6 points
June: 5 trips, 5 point
July: 4 trips, 5 points
August: 2 trips, 2 points
September: 2 trips, 2 points

October 5: Lochwinnoch-Quarriers-Port Glasgow-Kilmacolm-Bridge of Weir-Johnstone. 51km
October 12: Saltcoats-Kilwinning-Stewarton-Kilmaurs-Irvine-Saltcoats. 52km
October 20. Around ayrshire back roads on the summer bike, cos I broke the winter one :-) 52k

Total: 35 points


----------



## Domus (5 Oct 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in August.
January - April 30 points.
May - July 31 points

August 3 Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Blackrod, Hindley, Atherton, Walkden, Whitefield and home 82.69 Kms 2 points
August 8 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 17 Home, Prestwich, Heywood, Bury, Unsworth, Prestwich and back home. 56.2 Kms 1 point
August 20 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 23 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Skelwith, Hawkshead, Ferry across Windermere, Crosthwaite, Grange 88 Kms 2 points
August 25 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Warton, Beetham and return via Meethop 74.8 Kms 1 point
September 3 Lancaster to Pateley Bridge. Day 1 of Way of the Roses, 98 Kms 2 points.
September 4 Pateley Bridge to York. Day 2 of Way of the Roses 71.6 Kms 1 point
September 5 York to Bridlington. Day 3 of Way of the Roses, 105.6 Kms 3 points
September 12 Visit to mum's but return via Brinscall and Abbey Village 76.3 Kms 1 point
September 14 Ride to watch the Tour of Britain 50.6 Kms 1 point
September 25 Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Adlington, Farnworth, Bolton and home. 62.2 Kms 1 point
October 2 Farnworth, Adlington, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 65.4 Kms 1 point
October 5 Prestwich, Heaton Park, Heywood, Unsworth, Bury and home 51.6 Kms 1 point

Running total 79 points.


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Oct 2019)

*January 2019 *- 2 points
*February 2019* - 3 points
*March 2019* - 2 points
*April 2019* - 5 points
*May 2019* - 3 points
*June 2019* - 2 points
*July 2019* - 1 point
*August 2019* - 1 point
*September 2019* - 3 points

*5th October 2019
59.65 km* - Shadwell, Thorner, Rigton Green, Wothersome, Bramham, Toulston, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

Running total:* 23 points*

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread


----------



## 13 rider (5 Oct 2019)

Oct 5th 34.7 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Barrow ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 107
Points in all challenges 167


----------



## 13 rider (6 Oct 2019)

Oct 5th 34.7 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Barrow ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Anstey
Oct 6th 31.5 miles 1 point 
St Bernards 50km loop

Points in this challenge 108
Points in all challenges 168


----------



## lane (7 Oct 2019)

*January*
6th. 74km. Sudbury. 1 point.

*February*
9th 51km Costock 1 Point (Derby, Sawley, Kegworth, East Leake, Costock and return via same route)
16th 54km Findern 1 Point (Home, Elevaston, Aston on Trent, Stenson, Findern & return via same route)
23rd 63km Barrow Upon Soar 1point (Home, Sawley, Kegworth, Sutton Bonnington, Normanton on Soar, Barrow on Soar & return via same route)

*March*
17th 50km Findern 1 Point (Home, Elevaston, Aston on Trent, Stenson, Findern & return via same route)
24th 69km Dale Abbey 1 point
30th 52km Wilson 1 point

*April*
16th 51km Swarkestone Lock, Aston, Weston, Thurlston, Derby circuit 1 point
21st 50km Derby, Findern, Stenson, Derby. 1 Point
23rd. 50km Same ride as the 21st. 1 point.

*May*
4th Derby to Sandy (Beds) 155km 3 points
5th Sandy to Bourne (Lincs) 101km 3 points
6th Bourne to Derby 94km 2 points
15th Normington on Soar via Trent Lock 51km 1 point
18th May, Derby, Barrow, Old Dalby, East Leake 85km 2 points
26th May 104km https://www.strava.com/activities/2399350342 3 Points
28th May 50km https://www.strava.com/activities/2404857301 1 Point

*June*
16th 53km https://www.strava.com/activities/2454840817 1 Point
19th June 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2464105726 1 Point
22nd June 82km https://www.strava.com/activities/2472074778 2 Points
30th June 120km https://www.strava.com/activities/2492992582/segments/62746842157 3 points

*July*
6th July 116km https://www.strava.com/activities/2509698804 3 points
14th July 14th July 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/2531975404 3 points
20th July Suffolk Lanes Audax 168km https://www.strava.com/activities/2550549429 4 points
23rd July 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/2557475514 1 point

*August*
2nd August 120km https://www.strava.com/activities/2584859998 3 points
23rd August 210km https://www.strava.com/activities/2645089606 5 points
27th August 50km https://www.strava.com/activities/2657089892 1 Point
31st August 84km https://www.strava.com/activities/2667341669 2 points

*Sept*
15th September 101 km Wold Traverse Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/2712132397 3 Points
8th September 93km https://www.strava.com/activities/2690776581 2 Points
28th September 62km https://www.strava.com/activities/2746737604

*Oct*
5TH October 98km. Derby, Ashby De La Zouch, Charnwood, Barrow upon Soar, Kegworth, Derby https://www.strava.com/activities/2765220193 2 points

Total Points 62 points


----------



## StuartG (8 Oct 2019)

*January*
1st: 51.20 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Box Hill-Mickleham and return: 2 points [F]
15th: 52.39 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Outwood-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points [F]
*February*
9th: 51.78 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Epsom-Bookham-Cobham-Ewell-Banstead-Purley-Sydenham [A]
12th: 51.60 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Oxted-Crowhurst-Godstone-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
*March*
26th: 52.40 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Shoreham-Lullingstone & back [A]
*April*
7th: 51.71 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Pebblecombe-Henfold Lakes-Tanhouse Farm-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham [A]
16th: 57.12 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
23rd: 50.20 miles: Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Knockholt-Sevenoaks-Chipstead-Warlingham-Sydenham [F]
28th: 55.25 miles: Spring Tour 2nd Day: Rennes-Chateaubriant [F]
29th: 50.77 miles: Spring Tour 3rd Day: Chateaubriant-Angers [F]
*May*
1st: 47.22 miles: Spring Tour 5th Day: Le Mans-Nogent [F]
3rd: 54.42 miles: Spring Tour 7th Day: Argentan-Ouistreham [F]
14th: 52.90 miles: Sydenham-Bletchingly-Copthorne-Lingfield-Marden Park-Sydenham [A]
*June*
7th: 55.31 miles: Dutch Tour Day 1: Hook of Holland-Ijmuiden [A]
8th: 46.98 miles: Dutch Tour Day 2: Ijmuiden-Hippolytushoef [A]
9th: 32.30 miles: Dutch Tour Day 3: Hippolytushoef-Heeg [A]
11th: 32.31 miles: Dutch Tour Day 3: Heeg-Hippolytushoef [A]
*July*
2nd: 56.92 miles: Sydenham-Bletchingley-East Grinstead-Tablehurst Farm-Lingfield-Marden Park-Purley [A]
28th: 33.03 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Wandle Trail-Sydenham [A]
*August*
3rd: 46.82 miles: Sutton-London-2xcircuts-Sutton Freecycle Ride [A]
6th: 51.60 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Epsom-Stoke d'Abernon-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham [A]
13th: 44.39 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Farthing Down-Redhill Aerodrome-Tilburstow Hill-Mardem Park-Sydenham [A]
22nd: 52.98 miles: Sydenham-Oxted-Lingfield-Horley-Coulsdon-Sydenham [A]
*September*
28th: 55.16 miles: Sydenham-Reigate-Tanhouse Farm-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham [A]
*October*
8th: 52.14 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Riverhead-Knole Park-Chipstead-Botley Hill-Sydenham [A]

Total: 44 points
[A] Condor Acciaio [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## Katherine (8 Oct 2019)

*2019 
January 
20th January* 37 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Lymm, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
1 point

*February
10th February* 42 miles 1 point. Swinton, Patricroft, Irlam, Warburton, Rush Green, Stathum, Grappenhall, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Glazebury, Astley, Ellenbrook.
*17th February* 43 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Lowton, Earlestown, Newton-le-Willows, Winwick, Croft, Culcheth, Astley, Ellenbrook.
2 points

*March
3rd March* 45 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Rush Green, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Patricroft, Monton, Walkden.
*24th March* 39 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Lymm, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
2 points

*April
5th April* 53 miles 2 points. Roe Green, Winton, Peel Green, Irlam, Hollins Green, Warburton, Rostherne, Knutsford, Mobberley, Ashley, Dunham, Warburton, Hollins Green, Glazebrook, Culcheth Lowton, Leigh, Mosley Common.
2 points

*May
5th May* 45 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Rush Green, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Patricroft, Monton, Walkden.
*12th May* 33 miles 2 points. Swinton, Walkden. Westhaughton. Lostock Junction, Horich, Grimeford Village, Rivington, Four Gates, Walkden.
*18th May* 70 miles 3 points. A580 cycle path to Salford, Manchester Picadilly, Chorlton, West Tinperley, Dunham, High Legh, Great Budworth, Weaverham, Great Budworth, High Legh, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, A580 to home.
6 points

*June
3rd June *47 miles 1 point. Monton, Irlam, Dunham, Knutsford, Mobberley, Ashley, Dunham, Warbutton, Culcheth, Astley.
*16th June *38 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Kenyon Hall Farm, Croft, Culcheth, Hollins Green, Irlam, Eccles.
2 points

*July
7th July *41miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Warburton, Dunham, Irlam, Monton.
*20th July *32 miles. 1 point. Walkden, Monton, Stretford, Sale, Dunham, Warburton, Culcheth, Leigh.
*21st July *50 miles. 2 points. Swinton, Walkden, Leigh, Hindley, Haigh Hall, Westhaughton, Walkden. Eccles, Urmston, Flixton, Irlam Eccles, Worsley.
4 points

*August
2nd August *42 miles.1 point. Marazion, Penzance, Mousehole, Paul, St. Buryan, Sennan, St. Just, Morvah, Zennor, St. Ives, Nancledra, Marazion.
*8th August. *42 miles.1 point. Marazion, Penzance, Mousehole, Paul, St. Buryan, Sennan, St. Just, Morvah, Zennor, St. Ives, Nancledra, Marazion.
*15th August*. 32 miles. 1 point. Salford, Eccles, Irlam, Dunham, Irlam, Monton.
*18th August*. 50 miles. 2 points. Swinton Leigh, Lymm, Grappenhall, Lymm, Dunham, Irlam, Eccles.
*20th August*. 53 miles. 2 points. Eccle, Irla, Duham, Antrobus, Swarton Heath, Lymm, Culcheth, Astley, Swinton.
*29th August*. 41 miles. 1 point. Eccles, Irlam, Lymm, Knutsford, Mobberley, Dunham, Irlam, Eccles.
8 points

*September
2nd September* 55 miles. 2 points. Walkden, Lymm, Leigh, Knutsford, Alderley Edge, Ashley, Dunham, Irlam Eccles.
*8th September* 31miles. 1point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Kenyon Hall Farm, Croft, Culcheth, Hollins Green, Irlam, Eccles.
2 points

*October*
6th October. 44 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Davyhulme, Eccles.

*Total Points 31*


----------



## The Bystander (9 Oct 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 4 rides, 4 points
March : 3 rides, 3 points
April : 3 rides, 4 points
May : 4 rides, 4 points
June : 4 rides, 4 points
July : 7 rides, 8 points
August : 6 rides, 6 points
September : 3 rides, 3 points
October : 
*9th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Thorpe Malsor, Loddington, Foxhall, Rothwell, Harrington, Draughton, Mawsley, home
*50.8 km / 1 point*

Total 41 rides, 43 points


----------



## kapelmuur (10 Oct 2019)

I've been away and returned somewhat heavier! This is my first ride for 16 days, hard work for the first hour but OK later as I got back into the rhythm.

10/10. Tabley, Frog Lane, Wincham. 51.2km

88 points to date.


----------



## Domus (12 Oct 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in August.
January - April 30 points.
May - July 31 points

August 3 Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Blackrod, Hindley, Atherton, Walkden, Whitefield and home 82.69 Kms 2 points
August 8 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 17 Home, Prestwich, Heywood, Bury, Unsworth, Prestwich and back home. 56.2 Kms 1 point
August 20 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 23 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Skelwith, Hawkshead, Ferry across Windermere, Crosthwaite, Grange 88 Kms 2 points
August 25 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Warton, Beetham and return via Meethop 74.8 Kms 1 point
September 3 Lancaster to Pateley Bridge. Day 1 of Way of the Roses, 98 Kms 2 points.
September 4 Pateley Bridge to York. Day 2 of Way of the Roses 71.6 Kms 1 point
September 5 York to Bridlington. Day 3 of Way of the Roses, 105.6 Kms 3 points
September 12 Visit to mum's but return via Brinscall and Abbey Village 76.3 Kms 1 point
September 14 Ride to watch the Tour of Britain 50.6 Kms 1 point
September 25 Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Adlington, Farnworth, Bolton and home. 62.2 Kms 1 point
October 2 Farnworth, Adlington, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 65.4 Kms 1 point
October 5 Prestwich, Heaton Park, Heywood, Unsworth, Bury and home 51.6 Kms 1 point
October 12 London to Shoreham FNRttC, 106 Kms 3 points

Running total 82 points.


----------



## Noodle Legs (12 Oct 2019)

January*: 3* *Points*
February*: 3* *Points*
March*: 3 Points*
April*: 1 Point*
May*: 8 Points*
June*: 1 Point*
July*: 3 Points*
August*: 2 Points*
September: *7 Points

OCTOBER

5th:* Coalville, Ibstock, Market Bosworth, Higham on the Hill, Nuneaton, Hinckley, Kirkby Mallory, Barlestone, Coalville 38.5 mi/61.96km *1 Point
13th: *Coalville, Abbots Oak, Nanpantan, Loughborough, Quorn, Swithland, Cropston, Anstey, Newtown Linford, Copt Oak, Coalville 39.2mi/63.09km *1 Point*

Month Total:* 2 Points *
Challenge Total:* 33 Points*


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Oct 2019)

*January 2019 *- 2 points
*February 2019* - 3 points
*March 2019* - 2 points
*April 2019* - 5 points
*May 2019* - 3 points
*June 2019* - 2 points
*July 2019* - 1 point
*August 2019* - 1 point
*September 2019* - 3 points

*5th October 2019
59.65 km* - Shadwell, Thorner, Rigton Green, Wothersome, Bramham, Toulston, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point

12th October 2019
51.09 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Bramhope, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell and the long way round to home - *1 point *

Running total:* 24 points*

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread


----------



## Saluki (12 Oct 2019)

January To August is 35 points


August
3/8/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2587080014 pottering around Holkholm 50km 1pt
08/08/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2602516974 Denver, Welney, littleport, Denver and home. 1pt
22/08/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2642401102 home, my regular 20 miler plus some fannying about near West Dereham & Bexwell to make up the mileage. 50km, 1pt
31/08/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2668606138 King's Lynn, Boston, Spalding, Wisbech, King's Lynn. 103 miles 4 points

September
10/09/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2697289434 local riding around Downham. 1 pt

https://www.strava.com/activities/2725575025

October
08/10/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2772498438 1pt oxborough, Marham, back to Downham
12/10/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2783368429 1pt Denver, hilgay, Fincham, Downham

45 Points so far.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Oct 2019)

Oct 5th 34.7 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Barrow ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Anstey
Oct 6th 31.5 miles 1 point
St Bernards 50km loop
Oct 12th 32.4 miles
Wymeswold 50km loop

Points in this challenge 109
Points in all challenges 173


----------



## demro (14 Oct 2019)

5th Jan - 51.7km - selston, south normanton, shirland, brackenfield, ogston res, wheatcroft, crich, south wingfield, pentrich, leabrooks, ironville, jacksdale, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2056737648

10th Feb - 67.7km - selston, annesley, blidworth, farnsfield, southwell, fiskerton, bleasby, calverton, linby, newstead, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2137364484

24th Mar - 69km -selston, blidworth, farnsfield, southwell, fiskerton, bleasby, calverton, linby, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2236234638

28th April - 52.1km - Selston, South Normanton, Westhouses, Tibshelf, Morton, Higham, Pentrich, Riddings, Underwood, Bagthorpe, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2324833447

13th May - 90km - Selston, Ironville, Codnor, Little Eaton, Wirksworth, Rowsley, Beeley, Ashover, Morton, Tibshelf, South Normanton, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2364182534

15th June - 75.5km - Selston, blidworth, farnsfield, southwell, fiskerton, bleasby, thurgarton, Caythorpe, gonalston, epperstone, calverton, linby, newstead, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2451173200

21st July - 68.3km - Selston, blidworth, farnsfield, southwell, fiskerton, bleasby, calverton, linby, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2550006933

26th August - 51.34km - Selston, Ironville, Codnor, Denby, Horsley Woodhouse, Little Eaton, Bargate, Heage, Pentrich, Pinxton, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2652337412 

17th September - 56.5km - Selston, Ironville, Codnor, Denby, Horsley Woodhouse, Breadsall, Stanley, West Hallam, Kilburn, Heage, Pentrich, Swanwick, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2716352238

5th October - 70.8km - selston, annesley, blidworth, farnsfield, southwell, fiskerton, bleasby, calverton, linby, newstead, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2763799109


----------



## dickyknees (14 Oct 2019)

July to August.

*September
September 10 - 51.5 kms (32.0 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor X roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*September 18 - 51.75 kms (32.16 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor X roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*September 20 - 62.7 kms (39 miles) 1 point.*
Home, down the A5 as far as the end of Menai Suspension Bridge on the Caernarfonshire side and return.

*October
October 14th* *- 51.62 kms (32.08 miles) 1 point.* 
Home, Valley, Llanfigael, Elim, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.

*Running total: 46 points.*


----------



## footloose crow (15 Oct 2019)

A bit late to the party but may I post the following?:
May 2019: 
1.Carsac - Souillac and back along Dordogne valley (France) 32 miles
2. L'Abbaye Nouvelle - Rocque Gageac - Castlenaud and back along the valley of the Ceou.(France) 34 miles
3. Our caravan to Souillac and back via St Julian de Lampon. (France) 33 miles
4. Gravel tracks, byways and paths along Dordogne valley. (France) 32 miles

August 2019:
1. Penzance - Hayle via Nancegollan and Praze-an Beeble. 32 miles
2. Bissoe Trail to Portreath and then home via Carnon Downs. 35 miles

September 2019:
1. More gravel biking along Dordogne valley. (France) 32 miles
2. Ile D'Oleron north end. ( second largest island in France) 40 miles
3. Ile D'Oleron south end . 48 miles

If someone can tell me how to embed Strava tracks, I can add those. Anyone interested in cycling along the Dordogne valley or the Ile D'Oleron in France, get in touch. I can suggest pleasant bumbling routes of 30-40 miles and usually less than 2000 feet of uphill and often much less. The Ile D'Oleron is a cycling paradise. Beaches, cycle trails, vineyards, cafes. It is possible to cycle everywhere on designated trails and its pretty flat. Ideal for families and the person who enjoys the flatter things in life. And oysters. 

Now I need to do 50k in Cornwall for October. Sixteen days left..........


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Oct 2019)

*10th January:- *Home-Chobham-Sunningdale-Cheapside-WGP-Home. *56.2km

2nd February:- *Home-Stroud, Virginia Water, Sunningdale, Englefield Green, Old Windsor (repeat)-Home. *54km

8th March:- *Home-Chobham-Sunningdale-Ascot-WGP-Home *54.5km

13th April:- *Drakes Trail. Plymouth – Tavistock & back..* 51.6km.

9th May:- *Home-Wentworth-Sunninghill-Ascot-WGP-Home. *52.8km

1st June:- *Home-Chobham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Home. *51.2km* 

*1st July:-* Home-Windsor Great Park-Ascot-Home.* 51.5km

2nd August:- *Home-Chertsey-Chobham-Lightwater-Ascot-WGP-Home. *54.3km

7th September:- *Home-Lyne-Chobham-Ascot-WGP-Home. *52.7km

15th October:- *Home-Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Bushey Park-Hampton Court-Same return home. *50.4km*


----------



## bluenotebob (15 Oct 2019)

January - 2 rides, 2 points
February - 4 rides, 5 points
March - 5 rides, 6 points
April - 4 rides, 4 points
May - 7 rides, 8 points
June - 3 rides, 4 points
July - 4 rides, 4 points
August - 1 ride, 1 point
September - 3 rides, 4 points

October 15th Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc – Questembert, and return (all cycled on Brittany's V3 Voie Verte) 
110.78km 3 points

Cumulative points: 41


----------



## Osprey (15 Oct 2019)

Jan 5th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford ans return. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2056812280
Jan 13th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2075812864
Jan 20th. 52km. Llanmorlais, BurryGreen, Rhosilli, Parkmill, Three Crossess, Penclawdd. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2091732752
Jan 25th. 115km. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley. Swansea Bay, Baglan, Margam, Nottage, Porthcawl and return. https://www.strava.com/activities/2102485419

Feb 10th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Middleton, Rhosilli and return. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2136488424
Feb 17th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Swiss Valley Cynheidre and return. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2156213236
Feb 24th. 101km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2171990602

Mar 02nd. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2185854720
March 17th. 104km. Carmarthenshire Topper Audax. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2223724850
Mar 24th 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Fairwood Common, Bishopston, Caswell Mumbles, Gowereton. https://www.strava.com/activities/2236500611
Mar 30th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Cefn Bryn, Killay, Gowerton. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2251293865

Apr 06th 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Middleton, Rhosilli and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2269827563
Apr 13th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea, Fabian way, and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2285946886
Apr 20th. 101km. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, Ammanford, Black Mountain Bryn Amman, Ystalyfera, Swansea and home. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2304765992

May 5th. 105km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2343839338
May 12th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1 and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2360977373

Jun 20th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1 and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2477539681

July 17th. 105km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2530925740
July 24th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2549995159

Aug 30th. 105km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2664657587

Sept 8th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Fairwood Common, Bishopston, Caswell Mumbles, Gowereton. Equilbrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2689725058
Sept 21st. 104km. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley. Swansea Bay, Baglan, Margam, Pyle and return. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2728974586

Oct 12th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Swiss Valley Cynheidre and return. Equilibrium MS3: http://www.strava.com/activities/2781885692

Total points to date: 39


----------



## footloose crow (16 Oct 2019)

footloose crow said:


> A bit late to the party but may I post the following?:
> May 2019:
> 1.Carsac - Souillac and back along Dordogne valley (France) 32 miles
> 2. L'Abbaye Nouvelle - Rocque Gageac - Castlenaud and back along the valley of the Ceou.(France) 34 miles
> ...





footloose crow said:


> A bit late to the party but may I post the following?:
> May 2019:
> 1.Carsac - Souillac and back along Dordogne valley (France) 32 miles
> 2. L'Abbaye Nouvelle - Rocque Gageac - Castlenaud and back along the valley of the Ceou.(France) 34 miles
> ...



Today (16 Oct) Truro to Padstow. 42 miles (+ 2600 breathless feet of ascent). So that's October done.


----------



## Bazzer (16 Oct 2019)

January 1 point
February 1 point
March 1 point
April 1 point
May 2 points
June 4 points
July 2 points
August 4 points
September 4 points
October 
3rd Salford, Urmston, Irlam, Warrington, Great Sankey, Burtonwood, Winwick. Lane Head, Culcheth, Croft, home 54,7kms 1 point
16th Salford, Prestwich, Bury, Bolton, Leigh, Glazebury, Lane Head, Croft, home. 54.7 kms 1 point


----------



## Domus (17 Oct 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in August.
January - April 30 points.
May - July 31 points

August 3 Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Blackrod, Hindley, Atherton, Walkden, Whitefield and home 82.69 Kms 2 points
August 8 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 17 Home, Prestwich, Heywood, Bury, Unsworth, Prestwich and back home. 56.2 Kms 1 point
August 20 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 23 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Skelwith, Hawkshead, Ferry across Windermere, Crosthwaite, Grange 88 Kms 2 points
August 25 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Warton, Beetham and return via Meethop 74.8 Kms 1 point
September 3 Lancaster to Pateley Bridge. Day 1 of Way of the Roses, 98 Kms 2 points.
September 4 Pateley Bridge to York. Day 2 of Way of the Roses 71.6 Kms 1 point
September 5 York to Bridlington. Day 3 of Way of the Roses, 105.6 Kms 3 points
September 12 Visit to mum's but return via Brinscall and Abbey Village 76.3 Kms 1 point
September 14 Ride to watch the Tour of Britain 50.6 Kms 1 point
September 25 Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Adlington, Farnworth, Bolton and home. 62.2 Kms 1 point
October 2 Farnworth, Adlington, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 65.4 Kms 1 point
October 5 Prestwich, Heaton Park, Heywood, Unsworth, Bury and home 51.6 Kms 1 point
October 12 London to Shoreham FNRttC, 106 Kms 3 points
October 17 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Hawkshead, Windermere Ferry, Crosthwaite, and Grange 82.3 Kms 2 points

Running total 84 points.


----------



## StuartG (18 Oct 2019)

*January*
1st: 51.20 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Box Hill-Mickleham and return: 2 points [F]
15th: 52.39 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Outwood-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points [F]
*February*
9th: 51.78 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Epsom-Bookham-Cobham-Ewell-Banstead-Purley-Sydenham [A]
12th: 51.60 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Oxted-Crowhurst-Godstone-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
*March*
26th: 52.40 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Shoreham-Lullingstone & back [A]
*April*
7th: 51.71 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Pebblecombe-Henfold Lakes-Tanhouse Farm-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham [A]
16th: 57.12 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
23rd: 50.20 miles: Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Knockholt-Sevenoaks-Chipstead-Warlingham-Sydenham [F]
28th: 55.25 miles: Spring Tour 2nd Day: Rennes-Chateaubriant [F]
29th: 50.77 miles: Spring Tour 3rd Day: Chateaubriant-Angers [F]
*May*
1st: 47.22 miles: Spring Tour 5th Day: Le Mans-Nogent [F]
3rd: 54.42 miles: Spring Tour 7th Day: Argentan-Ouistreham [F]
14th: 52.90 miles: Sydenham-Bletchingly-Copthorne-Lingfield-Marden Park-Sydenham [A]
*June*
7th: 55.31 miles: Dutch Tour Day 1: Hook of Holland-Ijmuiden [A]
8th: 46.98 miles: Dutch Tour Day 2: Ijmuiden-Hippolytushoef [A]
9th: 32.30 miles: Dutch Tour Day 3: Hippolytushoef-Heeg [A]
11th: 32.31 miles: Dutch Tour Day 3: Heeg-Hippolytushoef [A]
*July*
2nd: 56.92 miles: Sydenham-Bletchingley-East Grinstead-Tablehurst Farm-Lingfield-Marden Park-Purley [A]
28th: 33.03 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Wandle Trail-Sydenham [A]
*August*
3rd: 46.82 miles: Sutton-London-2xcircuts-Sutton Freecycle Ride [A]
6th: 51.60 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Epsom-Stoke d'Abernon-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham [A]
13th: 44.39 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Farthing Down-Redhill Aerodrome-Tilburstow Hill-Mardem Park-Sydenham [A]
22nd: 52.98 miles: Sydenham-Oxted-Lingfield-Horley-Coulsdon-Sydenham [A]
*September*
28th: 55.16 miles: Sydenham-Reigate-Tanhouse Farm-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham [A]
*October*
8th: 52.14 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Riverhead-Knole Park-Chipstead-Botley Hill-Sydenham [A]
17th: 48.37 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Brockham-Pixham-Cobham-Teddington [A]

Total: 45 points
[A] Condor Acciaio [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## Domus (19 Oct 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in August.
January - April 30 points.
May - July 31 points

August 3 Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Blackrod, Hindley, Atherton, Walkden, Whitefield and home 82.69 Kms 2 points
August 8 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 17 Home, Prestwich, Heywood, Bury, Unsworth, Prestwich and back home. 56.2 Kms 1 point
August 20 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 23 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Skelwith, Hawkshead, Ferry across Windermere, Crosthwaite, Grange 88 Kms 2 points
August 25 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Warton, Beetham and return via Meethop 74.8 Kms 1 point
September 3 Lancaster to Pateley Bridge. Day 1 of Way of the Roses, 98 Kms 2 points.
September 4 Pateley Bridge to York. Day 2 of Way of the Roses 71.6 Kms 1 point
September 5 York to Bridlington. Day 3 of Way of the Roses, 105.6 Kms 3 points
September 12 Visit to mum's but return via Brinscall and Abbey Village 76.3 Kms 1 point
September 14 Ride to watch the Tour of Britain 50.6 Kms 1 point
September 25 Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Adlington, Farnworth, Bolton and home. 62.2 Kms 1 point
October 2 Farnworth, Adlington, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 65.4 Kms 1 point
October 5 Prestwich, Heaton Park, Heywood, Unsworth, Bury and home 51.6 Kms 1 point
October 12 London to Shoreham FNRttC, 106 Kms 3 points
October 17 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Hawkshead, Windermere Ferry, Crosthwaite, and Grange 82.3 Kms 2 points
October 19 Grange, Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 73 Kms 1 point

Running total 85points.


----------



## Saluki (19 Oct 2019)

January To End of July is 35 points


August
3/8/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2587080014 pottering around Holkholm 50km 1pt
08/08/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2602516974 Denver, Welney, littleport, Denver and home. 1pt
22/08/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2642401102 home, my regular 20 miler plus some fannying about near West Dereham & Bexwell to make up the mileage. 50km, 1pt
31/08/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2668606138 King's Lynn, Boston, Spalding, Wisbech, King's Lynn. 103 miles 4 points

September
10/09/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2697289434 local riding around Downham. 1 pt
20/09/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2725575025 1pt

October
08/10/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2772498438 1pt oxborough, Marham, back to Downham
12/10/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2783368429 1pt Denver, hilgay, Fincham, Downham
19/10/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2800717790. Downham to King’s Lynn for shopping for lights. Back via Watlington and Barroway Drove. 1pt

47 Points so far.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Oct 2019)

*Jan 3rd, 51 km*
Todmorden, Bacup, Rossendale, Waterfoot, Deerplay, Walk Mill, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Tod, woods in park, Sour Hall, Bacup Rd, Rochdale canal towpath, Tod.

*Feb 28th, 50 km*
[Singlespeed] Todmorden, A646 to Manchester Rd (Burnley), u-turn and return to Tod, A6033 through Walsden, then Calderbrook and Caldermoor to Littleborough, back to Tod on A6033, circuit of town to clock up exactly my target.

*Mar 29th, 50 km*
Todmorden, Mankinholes, Shade, Walsden, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Portsmouth, Holme Chapel, Overtown, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Widdop Gate, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod.

*Apr 30th, 51 km*
Todmorden, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Sowerby, Shield Hall Ln, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Todmorden.

*May 7th, 57 km*
Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, CVC to 'royd, Cragg Vale climb to Sykes Gate farm, High Stones Rd, Steep Ln, Sowerby, Hubberton Green, Cotton Stones, Blue Ball Rd, Coal Gate Rd, Hubberton Grn, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod.

*May 31st, 85 km*
Clitheroe, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross o' Greet, Ivah, Wray, Salter Fell, Newton, Dunsop Bridge, Whitewell, Cow Ark, Bashall Eaves, Clitheroe.

*June 19th, 50 km*
Tod, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby, hilltop lanes, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, A58 closed due to accident so u-turn... Cragg Vale, 'royd, HB, Tod

*July 24th, 50 km*
Tod, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646 back into Tod, Cross Stone Rd, Great Rock, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge, A6033, Midgehole (Hardcastle Crags) u-turn, A6033, Pecket Well, Old Town Midgley, Luddenden Foot, A646 back to Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway to Hebden Bridge, Tod, A6033 to Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, back into Tod.

*August 24th, 70 km*
Tod, HB, CVC, 'royd, Scout Rd, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake (cafe), Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Sowerby, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, HB, Tod.

*September 14th, 82 km*
Tod, Littleborough, Milnrow, Newhey, Grains Bar (to watch KoM on Tour of Britain), Delph, Diggle, Marsden, Slaithwaite, Scammonden, Ringstone Edge, Boothroyd reservoir... Boothwood reservoir, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Sowerby, Scout Rd, 'royd, towpath to Stubbing Wharf, A646, Tod. [LINK]

*October 13th, 52 km*
Tod, Ewood Ln, Dog House Ln, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Ln, Hubberton Green, Scout Rd, 'royd', CVC, Hebden Bridge, towpath, A646, Tod, Cornholme, Tod.


----------



## C R (20 Oct 2019)

October 20th, home, Lower Wick, Powick, Bransford, Alfrick, Knightwick, Martley, Great Witley, Holt Fleet, Ombersley, Claines, Worcester, home. 61 km, 1point.

19 points total.


----------



## Ice2911 (20 Oct 2019)

October 50 km and 50 mile rides
5th October 34 miles Norwich Acle Freethorpe Loop
20th October 50 miles Club ride from Norwich to Mattishall loop you TabNabs. Great cakes


----------



## steverob (20 Oct 2019)

*January: *4 rides, 5 points
*February: *2 rides, 3 points
*March: *4 rides, 8 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *4 rides, 8 points (becoming a bit of a trend here...)
*June: *6 rides, 12 points
*July: *2 rides, 2 points
*August: *2 rides, 4 points
*September:* 1 ride, 1 point
*20th October: 33.30 miles *- Between injury recovery, poor weather and working overtime most recent weekends, this was my first chance to get out on my bike this month - and it was a reminder of how much fun it can be! - https://www.strava.com/activities/2803792921 - 1 point

*Total so far: 52 points*


----------



## Bazzer (20 Oct 2019)

January 1 point
February 1 point
March 1 point
April 1 point
May 2 points
June 4 points
July 2 points
August 4 points
September 4 points
October
3rd Salford, Urmston, Irlam, Warrington, Great Sankey, Burtonwood, Winwick. Lane Head, Culcheth, Croft, home 54,7kms 1 point
16th Salford, Prestwich, Bury, Bolton, Leigh, Glazebury, Lane Head, Croft, home. 54.7 kms 1 point
20th Culcheth, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Knutsford, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebury, Lane Head, St Helens, Bold, Burtonwood, Winwick, Croft, home 87kms 2 points


----------



## Slick (20 Oct 2019)

Slick said:


> The same 36 miles as above on the 15th of September this afternoon chasing down Mrs Slick on her ebike.
> 
> *Total 26 points *



20th of October Home, Neilston, Hill road over to Mearns loop round to Stewarton, Dunlop and back over by the wind farms home for 36 miles.

*Total 27 Points.*


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Oct 2019)

*January 2019 *- 2 points
*February 2019* - 3 points
*March 2019* - 2 points
*April 2019* - 5 points
*May 2019* - 3 points
*June 2019* - 2 points
*July 2019* - 1 point
*August 2019* - 1 point
*September 2019* - 3 points

*5th October 2019
59.65 km* - Shadwell, Thorner, Rigton Green, Wothersome, Bramham, Toulston, Stutton, Ulleskelf, Ryther, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Lotherton Gates, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point

12th October 2019
51.09 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Bramhope, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell and the long way round to home - *1 point

19th October 2019
57.30 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, Cowthorpe, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Bramham, Thorner and on to home - *1 point*

Running total: *25 points*

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread


----------



## Fiona R (20 Oct 2019)

*October 2019
Cumulative all challenges 152pts
This challenge (rides 50km><100km only) 36pts
Weds 16th Oct 68km 355m NVC Kewstoke in the sun *Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Sandford-Hewish-Wick St Lawrence-Sand Bay-Kewstoke-Bourton-Congresbury-Backwell-Home *1pt
Sat 19th Oct 206km 1261m DIY 200 Me my bike myself *Home-Nailsea-Clevedon-Congresbury-Sand Bay-Weston super Mare-Brean-Berrow-Burnham on Sea-Highbridge-Westhay-Glastonbury-Godney-Wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-Priddy-Kilmersdon-Norton St Phillip-Midford-Bath-Warmley-Bristol-Long Ashton-Home* 5pts
Sun 20th Oct 82km 661m **BRCC Weston super Mare and Airport loops* Home-Nailsea-Backwell-Yatton-Congresbury-Hewish-Wick St Lawrence-Sand Bay-Weston super Mare-Uphill-Loxton-Churchill-Wrington-Redhill-Bristol Airport-Barrow Gurney-Home *2pts
Sun 27th Oct 64km 772m Dun Dundry two ways *Home-Belmont-Portbury-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Brockley Combe-Winford-Dundry-Barrow Reservoir-Dundry-Barrow Gurney-Home *1pt*


----------



## Eribiste (20 Oct 2019)

Bit late off the blocks this month, better late than not at all though. Fifty seven k's around Gloucestershire today.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2803318113


----------



## Rob and Alison (22 Oct 2019)

January
5th. 58km. *With Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey Moor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Caenby, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-next-Newton, W.Rasen, Osgodgby, Claxby, Holton-le-Moor, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
6th. 67km. solo. Caistor, N.K.Moor, N.Kelsey, Howsham, Kettleby, Brigg, Scawby, Messingham, Scotter, Kirton-in-Lindsey, Redbourne, Waddingham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, Moortown, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
11th. 58km. *with Stig. route as per Jan 5th.
18th. 58km. solo. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Swallow, Cuxwold, Beelsby, Waltham, Brigsley, Ashby-cum-Fenby, E.Ravendale, Wold Newton, Binbrook, Thoresway, Rothwell, Caistor.
19th. 67km. Tandem. Caistor, Nettleton, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Osgodby, W.Rasen, Toft-next-Newton, Spridlington, Normanby-by-Spital, Glentham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor.
20th. 58km. *with Stig. Caistor, Howsham, Kettleby, Wrawby, Saxby, Horkstow Bridge, Saxby, Ancholme Way, Brigg, Kettleby, Somerby, Searby, N.K.Moor, Caistor.

February
10th. 51km. Tandem Caistor, Gt.Limber, Grasby Bottoms, Kirmington, Wootton, Burnham, Melston Ross, Bigby, Kettleby, Howsham, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor.
10th. 54km *with Stig. Caistor, N.K.Moor, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Waddingham, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Kingerby, Osgodby, Claxby, Holton-le-Moor, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
23rd. 65km. solo. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Brocklesby, Ulceby, Wootton, Barton, Horkstow, Middlegate Lane, Melton Ross, Bigby, Somerby, Clixby, Caistor.
24th. 65km. *with Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Spridlington, Newtoft, W.Rasen, Osgodby, Kirby, N.Owersby, Holton-le-Moor, Moortown, Caistor.

March.
2nd. 55km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32123772 . on Tandem.
29th. 67km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32946996? *with Stig.
30th. 67km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32991499? solo

April.
19th. 53km. Tandem. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Redbourne, Scawby, Broughton, Brigg, Howsham, Caistor.
20th. 55km. *with Stig. Caistor, Kirmington, Wootton, Deepdale, Burnham, Elsham, Wrawby, Kettleby, Howsham, Caistor.
21st. 59km. Solo. Caistor, Somerby, Bigby, Melton Ross, Middlegate Lane, Horkstow, Bonby, Worlaby, Wrawby, Brigg, Cadney, Howsham, Caistor.
22nd. 55km. *with Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Toft Newton, West Rasen, Osgodby, Moortown, Nettleton, Caistor.

May.
3rd. 55km. Solo. Caistor, N.K.Moor, Moortown, Nettleton, Mansgate hill, Rothwell, Thoresway, Walesby, Claxby, Normanby-le-Wold, Nettleton, Moortown, Caistor.
11th. 67km. Tandem. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Osgodby, W.Rasen, Spridlington, Glentham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor.
25th. 58km. *with Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, W.Rasen, Osgodby, Claxby,Holton-le-Moor, Caistor.

June.
1st. 55km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/35435880 *with Stig.
2nd. 53km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/35486942 solo.
9th. 60km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/35774972 on Tandem.
15th. 68km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/36002753 on Tandem.
16th. 67km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/36053201 on Tandem.

July
21st. 58km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/37557522 *Solo with Stig.

August.
11th. 86km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/38467138 *Solo with Stig.
18th. 56km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/38810216 *Solo with Stig.

September.
28th. 52km. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Brocklesby, Ulceby, Wootton, Melton Ross, Bigby, Kettleby, Howsham, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor. *Solo with Stig.

October
12th. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/40957264 *Solo with Stig.


----------



## The Bystander (22 Oct 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 4 rides, 4 points
March : 3 rides, 3 points
April : 3 rides, 4 points
May : 4 rides, 4 points
June : 4 rides, 4 points
July : 7 rides, 8 points
August : 6 rides, 6 points
September : 3 rides, 3 points
October : 1 ride, 1 point
+
*22nd* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Harrington, Arthingworth, Kelmarsh, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Foxhall, Mawsley, home
*51.7 km / 1 point*

Total 42 rides, 44 points


----------



## Milkfloat (22 Oct 2019)

Jan 13th 36.5 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Preston Green, Lowsonford, Beausale, Cubbington, Offchurch, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/2075065303
Feb 24th 44.8 miles. Warwick, Sherbourne, Loxley, Admington, Erbrington Hill, Illmington, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Warwick. Ran out of storage space on Garmin 
March 10th 42.8 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Bidford on Avon, Welford on Avon, Stratford upon Avon, Loxley, Charlcote, Wellesbourne, Newbold Pacey, Barford, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2203389258
April 6th - 62.8 miles, Warwick, Shrewley, Kingswood, Meriden, Fillongley, Bedworth, Brinklow, Rugby, Southam, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2268477886
May 12th - 101.4 miles. Ride Birmingham and Midlands. Birmingham, Atherstone, Coventry, Corely, Kingswood, Rubery, Birmingham. https://www.strava.com/activities/2361720560
June 2nd. 60.9 miles. Warwick, Charlcote, Alderminster, Mickleton, Chipping Camden, Brailles, Middle Tysoe, Kineton, Leamington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2416611458
July 14th. 45.6 miles. Warwick, Barford, Moreton Morrell, Sunrising Hill, Burton Dassett, Bishops Itchington, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2530447396
August 26th. 38 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Welford on Avon, Stratford upon Avon, Loxely, Sherbourne, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2652429860
September 1st. 50.8 miles. Warwick, Napton on the Hill, Fenny Compton, Farnbourgh, Avon Dassett, Burton Dassett, Radway, Kineton, Wellesbourne, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2669576958
October 6th 43.8 miles. Warwick, Loxley, Preston on Stour, Larkstoke Hill, Arnscote, Pillerton, Wellesbourne, Oakley Wood, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2766644780


----------



## bluenotebob (22 Oct 2019)

January - 2 rides, 2 points
February - 4 rides, 5 points
March - 5 rides, 6 points
April - 4 rides, 4 points
May - 7 rides, 8 points
June - 3 rides, 4 points
July - 4 rides, 4 points
August - 1 ride, 1 point
September - 3 rides, 4 points

October 15th Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc – Questembert, and return (all cycled on Brittany's V3 Voie Verte) 
110.78km 3 points

October 22nd Home – Pont Ruelland – Lancras – Muel – Illifaut – Cotinaie – Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Taupont – Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron – Ville Haligan – Home 87.90km 2 points

Cumulative points: 43


----------



## Domus (23 Oct 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in August.
January - April 30 points.
May - July 31 points

August 3 Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Blackrod, Hindley, Atherton, Walkden, Whitefield and home 82.69 Kms 2 points
August 8 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 17 Home, Prestwich, Heywood, Bury, Unsworth, Prestwich and back home. 56.2 Kms 1 point
August 20 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 23 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Skelwith, Hawkshead, Ferry across Windermere, Crosthwaite, Grange 88 Kms 2 points
August 25 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Warton, Beetham and return via Meethop 74.8 Kms 1 point
September 3 Lancaster to Pateley Bridge. Day 1 of Way of the Roses, 98 Kms 2 points.
September 4 Pateley Bridge to York. Day 2 of Way of the Roses 71.6 Kms 1 point
September 5 York to Bridlington. Day 3 of Way of the Roses, 105.6 Kms 3 points
September 12 Visit to mum's but return via Brinscall and Abbey Village 76.3 Kms 1 point
September 14 Ride to watch the Tour of Britain 50.6 Kms 1 point
September 25 Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Adlington, Farnworth, Bolton and home. 62.2 Kms 1 point
October 2 Farnworth, Adlington, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 65.4 Kms 1 point
October 5 Prestwich, Heaton Park, Heywood, Unsworth, Bury and home 51.6 Kms 1 point
October 12 London to Shoreham FNRttC, 106 Kms 3 points
October 17 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Hawkshead, Windermere Ferry, Crosthwaite, and Grange 82.3 Kms 2 points
October 19 Grange, Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 73 Kms 1 point
October 23 Bury, Tottington, Belmont, Tockholes, Bolton and home. 61.5 Kms 1 point

Running total 86 points.


----------



## Sbudge (23 Oct 2019)

5th October, 50.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2764115681) Saturday morning dawdle, NW6 to Enfield loop
12th October, 66.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2782997003) Very wet, very muddy. Gravel and dirt paths loop to Redbourn


----------



## tallliman (26 Oct 2019)

A long, long overdue and very lazy update......

January (1)
26th January: https://www.strava.com/activities/2104151162 32.07miles

February (3)
17th February: https://www.strava.com/activities/2155471022 41.79 miles
23rd February: https://www.strava.com/activities/2169393707 50.12 miles

March (7)
2nd March: https://www.strava.com/activities/2186191709 68.86 miles
17th March: https://www.strava.com/activities/2220275507 100 miles

Date/Time Riding/Distance/Points
19/03/2019 01:15:59 35.84 1
30/03/2019 03:37:31 53.43 2
01/04/2019 01:27:03 39.44 1
06/04/2019 04:28:15 64.09 3
07/04/2019 03:24:32 49.25 1
16/04/2019 01:27:02 39.95 1
19/04/2019 01:00:30 33.35 1
22/04/2019 03:58:55 81.53 3
23/04/2019 01:06:17 31.18 1
28/04/2019 01:00:27 34.17 1
04/05/2019 05:47:32 84.45 3
07/05/2019 00:13:53 39.79 1
18/05/2019 06:36:33 104.41 4
25/05/2019 03:06:03 50.66 2
09/06/2019 02:59:20 45.00 1
09/06/2019 02:23:48 37.57 1
15/06/2019 03:40:15 51.21 2
29/06/2019 04:46:53 67.13 3
20/07/2019 01:58:51 31.41 1
21/07/2019 03:05:49 50.83 2
30/07/2019 01:54:53 32.52 1
01/08/2019 01:58:43 31.37 1
10/08/2019 05:10:54 84.43 3
15/08/2019 02:28:53 37.69 1
17/08/2019 02:21:28 31.24 1
26/08/2019 04:18:38 62.87 3
08/09/2019 03:23:45 53.38 2
27/09/2019 02:50:30 44.74 1
28/09/2019 04:35:17 65.02 3

Total 63 points


----------



## 13 rider (27 Oct 2019)

Oct 5th 34.7 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Barrow ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Anstey
Oct 6th 31.5 miles 1 point
St Bernards 50km loop
Oct 12th 32.4 miles
Wymeswold 50km loop
Oct 27th 50.2 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Barrow ,Old Dalby ,Nether Broughton ,Hoton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 111
Points in all challenges 182


----------



## Slick (27 Oct 2019)

Slick said:


> 20th of October Home, Neilston, Hill road over to Mearns loop round to Stewarton, Dunlop and back over by the wind farms home for 36 miles.
> 
> *Total 27 Points.*


A slightly elongated version of the ride above heading over the hills to Giffnock the picking up the A77 cycle path down to Fenwick before cutting across to Stewarton, Dunlop and home for 41 miles. 

*Total 28 Points.*


----------



## C R (27 Oct 2019)

27th of October, Worcester, Powick, The Rhydd, Great Malvern, The Wyche, Colwall, Cradley, Acton Green, Linley Green, Knightwick, Dodenham, Martley, Great Witley, Shrawley, Holt Heath, Hallow, Worcester. 50.5 miles, 2 points.

Total 21 points.


----------



## Spinney (27 Oct 2019)

*Jan
27th - 31.5 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Thornbury, Cromhall - *1 point

Feb
16th - 41.45 miles* - Tytherington, Elberton, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, Damery - *1 point
24th - 32.4 miles* - Hawkesbury Upton, Sopworth, Sherston, Shipton Moyne, Tetbury, Wotton-under-Edge - *1 point

March
25th - 50.4 miles* - Stinchcombe, Gloucester (outskirts), Frampton, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Damery - *2 points

April
28th - 33 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Titherington, Cromhall - *1 point

May
11th - 53 miles* - FLAB 50 mile sportive - Ilkley, Grassington, Kettlewell, Arncliffe, Grassington, Ilkley - *2 points

June
27th - 32 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Titherington, Cromhall - *1 point

July
21st - 41 miles* - Levens, Sedgewick, Old Town, Kirkby Lonsdale, Burton-in-Lonsdale, Warton, Silverdale, Arnside, Levens - *1 point

August
3rd - 31.5 miles* - Cromhall, Millbury Heath, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcome - *1 point

Sept
1st - 36.4 miles* - Beetham, Milnthorpe, Storth, Silverdale, Carnforth, Over Kellet, Kirkby Lonsdale, Burton-in-Kendal, Beetham - *1 point

Oct
27th - 32 miles* - Damery, A38 past Stone & Thornbury, back roads to Chipping Sodbury, Wickwar, home - *1 point

Total 13 points*


----------



## Noodle Legs (27 Oct 2019)

January*: 3* *Points*
February*: 3* *Points*
March*: 3 Points*
April*: 1 Point*
May*: 8 Points*
June*: 1 Point*
July*: 3 Points*
August*: 2 Points*
September: *7 Points

OCTOBER

5th:* Coalville, Ibstock, Market Bosworth, Higham on the Hill, Nuneaton, Hinckley, Kirkby Mallory, Barlestone, Coalville 38.5 mi/61.96km *1 Point
13th: *Coalville, Abbots Oak, Nanpantan, Loughborough, Quorn, Swithland, Cropston, Anstey, Newtown Linford, Copt Oak, Coalville 39.2mi/63.09km *1 Point
27th:* Willington, Hollington, Bradley, Ashbourne, Denstone, Rocester, Sudbury, Scropton, Hatton, Hilton, Willington 51.81 mi/83.38km *2 Points*

Month Total:* 4 Points *
Challenge Total:* 35 Points*


----------



## Houthakker (27 Oct 2019)

October
27th – Lytham, Kirkham, Clifton, Catforth, Inskip, Kirkham, Blackpool, Lytham – 32 miles - 1 point

Jan - 3 Points
Feb - 3 Points
Mar - 1 Point
Apr – 4 points
May – 3 points
June – 5 points
July – 4 Points
Aug – 2 point
Sep – 1 Point
Oct – 1 point
Total – 27 Points


----------



## steverob (28 Oct 2019)

*January: *4 rides, 5 points
*February: *2 rides, 3 points
*March: *4 rides, 8 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *4 rides, 8 points (becoming a bit of a trend here...)
*June: *6 rides, 12 points
*July: *2 rides, 2 points
*August: *2 rides, 4 points
*September:* 1 ride, 1 point
*20th October: 33.30 miles *- Between injury recovery, poor weather and working overtime most recent weekends, this was my first chance to get out on my bike this month - and it was a reminder of how much fun it can be! - https://www.strava.com/activities/2803792921 - 1 point
*27th October: 31.18 miles *- Forced myself out despite being shattered and found a lovely day; cold, but sunny and hardly any wind; perfect autumn riding conditions. Stuck mainly to the flat but threw in one small lump - https://www.strava.com/activities/2821562029 - 1 point

*Total so far: 53 points*


----------



## Domus (28 Oct 2019)

Top
Post getting very long so starting again in August.
January - April 30 points.
May - July 31 points

August 3 Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Blackrod, Hindley, Atherton, Walkden, Whitefield and home 82.69 Kms 2 points
August 8 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 17 Home, Prestwich, Heywood, Bury, Unsworth, Prestwich and back home. 56.2 Kms 1 point
August 20 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 23 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Skelwith, Hawkshead, Ferry across Windermere, Crosthwaite, Grange 88 Kms 2 points
August 25 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Warton, Beetham and return via Meethop 74.8 Kms 1 point
September 3 Lancaster to Pateley Bridge. Day 1 of Way of the Roses, 98 Kms 2 points.
September 4 Pateley Bridge to York. Day 2 of Way of the Roses 71.6 Kms 1 point
September 5 York to Bridlington. Day 3 of Way of the Roses, 105.6 Kms 3 points
September 12 Visit to mum's but return via Brinscall and Abbey Village 76.3 Kms 1 point
September 14 Ride to watch the Tour of Britain 50.6 Kms 1 point
September 25 Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Adlington, Farnworth, Bolton and home. 62.2 Kms 1 point
October 2 Farnworth, Adlington, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 65.4 Kms 1 point
October 5 Prestwich, Heaton Park, Heywood, Unsworth, Bury and home 51.6 Kms 1 point
October 12 London to Shoreham FNRttC, 106 Kms 3 points
October 17 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Hawkshead, Windermere Ferry, Crosthwaite, and Grange 82.3 Kms 2 points
October 19 Grange, Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 73 Kms 1 point
October 23 Bury, Tottington, Belmont, Tockholes, Bolton and home. 61.5 Kms 1 point
October 28 Bury, Tottington, Belmont, Tockholes, Feniscowles, Chorley, Rivington, Bolton and home 77.3 Kms

Running total 87 points.


----------



## iandg (29 Oct 2019)

iandg said:


> January:
> 6th Jan: Dumfries 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2058995407 1 Point
> 27th Jan: Dumfries 58km https://www.strava.com/activities/2106236192 1 Point
> 
> ...



*October:

29th Oct: *Dumfries (Glen Kiln - Speddoch - Dunscore loop + extra) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2826210523 1 point

*Total: *66 Points


----------



## kapelmuur (31 Oct 2019)

I had hoped to have a final October ride this morning, but stuff happened and I couldn't go. So here's a round up of the unreported rides this month.

15/10. To Alan Garner's house, Alderley Edge. 53km
17/10. Tatton, Arley, Bucklow Hill. 53.5km
22/10. Bucklow Hill, High Legh, Wincham, Plumley, Tatton Park. 55.1km
25/10. Ashley, Mobberley, Ollerton, Marthall. 51km
29/10. Rostherne, High Legh, Arley, Tatton Park. 50.8km

93 points to date.


----------



## bluenotebob (31 Oct 2019)

January - 2 rides, 2 points
February - 4 rides, 5 points
March - 5 rides, 6 points
April - 4 rides, 4 points
May - 7 rides, 8 points
June - 3 rides, 4 points
July - 4 rides, 4 points
August - 1 ride, 1 point
September - 3 rides, 4 points

October 15th Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – Malestroit – Pleucadeuc – Questembert, and return (all cycled on Brittany's V3 Voie Verte) 
110.78km 3 points

October 22nd Home – Pont Ruelland – Lancras – Muel – Illifaut – Cotinaie – Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Kersamson – St Vily – Taupont – Ploërmel – Loyat – Mauron – Ville Haligan – Home 87.90km 2 points

October 31st Home – Quihiac – Mauron – Loyat – Ploërmel – la Touche Carné – Josselin – Le Val – le Bois Hervé – St Malo-des-Trois Fontaines – la Ville Hein – Guilliers – Home 83.45 km 2 points

Cumulative points: 45


----------



## footloose crow (31 Oct 2019)

Last day of the month - 31 October

Circuit around the Fal estuary. 34 miles (54k), 2700 feet. (Proud of the feet!)

4 x 50K+ rides this month.

Hope November goes well too


----------



## Domus (31 Oct 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in August.
January - April 30 points.
May - July 31 points

August 3 Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Blackrod, Hindley, Atherton, Walkden, Whitefield and home 82.69 Kms 2 points
August 8 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 17 Home, Prestwich, Heywood, Bury, Unsworth, Prestwich and back home. 56.2 Kms 1 point
August 20 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 23 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Skelwith, Hawkshead, Ferry across Windermere, Crosthwaite, Grange 88 Kms 2 points
August 25 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Warton, Beetham and return via Meethop 74.8 Kms 1 point
September 3 Lancaster to Pateley Bridge. Day 1 of Way of the Roses, 98 Kms 2 points.
September 4 Pateley Bridge to York. Day 2 of Way of the Roses 71.6 Kms 1 point
September 5 York to Bridlington. Day 3 of Way of the Roses, 105.6 Kms 3 points
September 12 Visit to mum's but return via Brinscall and Abbey Village 76.3 Kms 1 point
September 14 Ride to watch the Tour of Britain 50.6 Kms 1 point
September 25 Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Adlington, Farnworth, Bolton and home. 62.2 Kms 1 point
October 2 Farnworth, Adlington, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 65.4 Kms 1 point
October 5 Prestwich, Heaton Park, Heywood, Unsworth, Bury and home 51.6 Kms 1 point
October 12 London to Shoreham FNRttC, 106 Kms 3 points
October 17 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Hawkshead, Windermere Ferry, Crosthwaite, and Grange 82.3 Kms 2 points
October 19 Grange, Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 73 Kms 1 point
October 23 Bury, Tottington, Belmont, Tockholes, Bolton and home. 61.5 Kms 1 point
October 28 Bury, Tottington, Belmont, Tockholes, Feniscowles, Chorley, Rivington, Bolton and home 77.3 Kms
October 31 Audlem, Norton in Hales, Woore, Buerton, Hankelow, Hunserton, Wybunbury, Audlem 53.3 Kms 1 point

Running total 88 points.


----------



## aferris2 (1 Nov 2019)

01 Jan: 102.45km https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261 3 points
17 Feb: 109.48km https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510 3 points
09 Mar: 56.06 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2201016970 1 point
27 Mar: 55.56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2244582902 1 point
29 Mar: 51.86 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2249217582 1 point
16 Apr: 111.12 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483 3 points
17 Apr: 51.31 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2297013515 1 point
20 Apr: 58.44 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2305227914 1 point
7 May: 106.35 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/ 3 points
13 May: 51.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2363829218 1 point
21 May: 104 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2385208736/ 3 points
24 May: 102.09 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2393795497 3 points
1 Jun: 103.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2415207072 3 points
3 Jun: 116 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2420306345 3 points
9 Jun: 54.13 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2435858102 1 point
16 Jun: 53.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2454266236 1 point
22 Jun: 103.99 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2471711831 3 points
29 Jun: 106.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2490667742 3 points
11 Jul: 57.75 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2523386298 1 point
16 Jul: 111.72 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2537125276 3 points
23 Jul: 102.71 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2556381195 3 points
25 Jul: 53.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2561525990 1 point
2 Aug: 108.46 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2584304784 3 points
4 Aug: 104.6 km Part 1 Part 2 3 points
27 Aug: 51.92 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2655243075 1 point
16 Sep: 63.87 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2712788165 1 point
25 Sep: 68.08 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2738146484/ 1 point
1 Oct: 53.27 km Strava 1 point
1 Nov: 58.56 km Strava 1 point
2019 total: 57 points


----------



## kapelmuur (1 Nov 2019)

11 months down, 1 to go!

1/11. Lower Peover, Whipping Stocks, Marthall. 56.7km

94 points to date.


----------



## Nomadski (1 Nov 2019)

*Jan 12th - 32.24 miles* - Droylsden, Daisy Nook, Chadderton, Heaton Park, Manchester CC, Chorlton - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2073550125
*Feb 13th - 31.39 miles* - Chorlton, Sale, West Timperley, Lymm, Grappenhall, Reverse to Chorlton - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2144213157
*Feb 21st - 36.33 miles* - Withington, Woodhouse Park, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Chorlton - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2165200518
*Feb 26th - 46.14 miles *- Cheadle, High Lane, Disley, Bollington, Alderley Edge, Gatley, West Didsbury -* 1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2177304366
*March 5th - 36.55 miles* - Guargacho, Golf Del Sur, El Medano, San Isidro, Buzanada, Guaza - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2192782920
*March 11th - 31.76 miles* - Las Galletas, Los Christianos, La Camella, Aldea Blanca, Guargacho - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2207171209
*March 13th - 32.28 miles* - Vilaflor, La Sombrera, Parador de Las Canadas del Teide, Mt. Teide Cable Car Station, Vilaflor - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2210921412
*March 20th - 31.60 miles* - Bridgewater Canal, Altrincham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Didsbury, Chorlton - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2227428562
*April 7th - 43.14 miles *- Altrincham, Lower Peover, Mottram St Andrew, Gatley - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2273271882
*April 21st - 32.59 miles* - Ashton Under Lyne, Oldham, Middleton, Manchester City Centre - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2307663049
*April 28th - 68.43 miles* - Knutsford, Nrthwich, Winsford, Church Minshull, Middlewich, Lower Peover, Wilmslow, Heald Green - *3 points *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2326477689
*May 13th - 102.2 miles *- Birmingham, Atherstone, Coventry, Kingswood, Rubery, Halesowen, Birmingham - *4 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2362024099
*June 1st - 44.80 mile* - Chorlton, Styal, Adlington, Pott Shrigley, Bollington, Prestbury, Alderley Edge. Wilmslow, Northenden - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2415071825
*June 9th - 58.91 miles* - Ashton Under Lyne, Hadfield, Woodhead Reservoir, Glossop, Chapel-en-le-Frith, Pott Shrigley, Cheadle - *2 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2437131906
*June 22nd - 50.80 miles* - Levenshulme, Stockport, Adlington, Cats Tor, Shining Tor, Walker Barn, Tytherington, Dean Row, Heald Green, Northenden - *2 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2471884646
*July 1st - 34.74 miles* - Guadarranque, Taraguilla, Los Barrios, Palmones - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2495101493
*July 2nd - 32.33 miles* - Guadarranque, Campamento, La Linea de la Concepcion, Gibraltar, Puenta Mayorga - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2497618397
*July 3rd - 51.53 miles* - Guadarranque, Estacion de San Roque, Castellar nuevo de la Frontera, Los Angeles, Castellar Viejo de la Frontera - *2 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2501091052
*July 14th - 40.04 miles* - Chorlton, Cheadle Hulme, Poynton, Adlington, Dean Row, Mobberley, Ashley, Northenden - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2532123751
*August 4th - 100 miles* (Garmin recorded 99.40 but it was a 100 mile route...so I'm taking it ) - RideLondon 100 2019 - *4 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2589964432
*August 20th - 45.91 miles *- Audenshaw, Stalybridge, Mossley, Diggle, Delph, Spring Hills, Ashton Under Lyne, Fallowfield - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2636396025
*August 25th - 63.75 miles* - Ashton, Mossley, Denshaw, Sowerby Bridge, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, Rochdale, Middleton, Manchester CC, Chorlton - *3 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2650995818
*September 1st - 73.38 miles* - Durham, Langley Park, Lanchester, Waskerley (Wabbits), Stanhope, Hamsterley, Bishop Auckland, Fishburn, Bowburn, Durham - *3 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2671235356
*September 7th - 44.48 miles* - Chorlton, DrinkWater Park, Radcliffe, Bury, Edgworth, Bromley Cross, Bury, Manchester CC - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2688106348
*September 21st - 36.88 miles* - Chorlton, Stockport, Poynton, Wilmslow, Ashley, West Timperley, Stretford - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2728462033

Bit late posting my October ride!

*October 20th - 33.35 miles* - Chorlton, Wilmslow, Ashley, Baguley, Withington - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2803692574

*Total 41 points*


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Nov 2019)

Nov 2nd Denmark 68km
https://strava.app.link/YPSajYy0h1


----------



## C R (3 Nov 2019)

November 3rd. Kempsey, Kerswell Green, Kinnersley, Earls Croome, Baughton, Defford, Eckington, Woodmancote, Conderton, Beckford, Ashton under Hill, Elmley Castle, Pershore, Wadborough, Littleworth, Norton, home. 60.7 km, 1 point.

22 points total.


----------



## 13 rider (3 Nov 2019)

Nov 3rd 31.3 miles 1 point 
Standard St Bernards loop

Points in this challenge 112
Points in all challenges 183


----------



## Domus (3 Nov 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in August.
January - April 30 points.
May - July 31 points

August 3 Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Blackrod, Hindley, Atherton, Walkden, Whitefield and home 82.69 Kms 2 points
August 8 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 17 Home, Prestwich, Heywood, Bury, Unsworth, Prestwich and back home. 56.2 Kms 1 point
August 20 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 23 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Skelwith, Hawkshead, Ferry across Windermere, Crosthwaite, Grange 88 Kms 2 points
August 25 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Warton, Beetham and return via Meethop 74.8 Kms 1 point
September 3 Lancaster to Pateley Bridge. Day 1 of Way of the Roses, 98 Kms 2 points.
September 4 Pateley Bridge to York. Day 2 of Way of the Roses 71.6 Kms 1 point
September 5 York to Bridlington. Day 3 of Way of the Roses, 105.6 Kms 3 points
September 12 Visit to mum's but return via Brinscall and Abbey Village 76.3 Kms 1 point
September 14 Ride to watch the Tour of Britain 50.6 Kms 1 point
September 25 Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Adlington, Farnworth, Bolton and home. 62.2 Kms 1 point
October 2 Farnworth, Adlington, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 65.4 Kms 1 point
October 5 Prestwich, Heaton Park, Heywood, Unsworth, Bury and home 51.6 Kms 1 point
October 12 London to Shoreham FNRttC, 106 Kms 3 points
October 17 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Hawkshead, Windermere Ferry, Crosthwaite, and Grange 82.3 Kms 2 points
October 19 Grange, Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 73 Kms 1 point
October 23 Bury, Tottington, Belmont, Tockholes, Bolton and home. 61.5 Kms 1 point
October 28 Bury, Tottington, Belmont, Tockholes, Feniscowles, Chorley, Rivington, Bolton and home 77.3 Kms
October 31 Audlem, Norton in Hales, Woore, Buerton, Hankelow, Hunserton, Wybunbury, Audlem 53.3 Kms 1 point
November 3 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, return via Horwich and Bolton, 50.4 Kms 1 point

Running total 89 points.


----------



## bruce1530 (3 Nov 2019)

January: 1 trip, 1 point
February: 3 trips, 3 points
March: 3 trips, 3 points
April; 4 trips, 5 points
May: 4 trips, 6 points
June: 5 trips, 5 point
July: 4 trips, 5 points
August: 2 trips, 2 points
September: 2 trips, 2 points
October: 3 trips, 3 points

November 3rd: Saltcoats-Portencross-Largs-Saltcoats. 53k

Total: 36 points


----------



## Eribiste (3 Nov 2019)

52 and a bit kilometers up and down the Malvern Hills. 84kph on the way down. Wheeee!

https://www.strava.com/activities/2838761436/segments/70625257202


----------



## Slick (3 Nov 2019)

Slick said:


> A slightly elongated version of the ride above heading over the hills to Giffnock the picking up the A77 cycle path down to Fenwick before cutting across to Stewarton, Dunlop and home for 41 miles.
> 
> *Total 28 Points.*


Loop ride from Aberfoyle anti clockwise round Loch Katrine over the Dukes Pass and back down into Aberfoyle, almost 50k spot on for another point. 

*Total 29 Points.*


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Nov 2019)

15 January - 52.88 km / 32.86 miles - Anston - Woodsetts - Gildingwells - Carlton-in-Lindrick - Worksop - Rhodesia - Whitwell - Woodall
27 February - 52.38km / 32.55 miles - Whitwell, Barlborough, Clowne, Duckmanton, Eckington, Beighton, Aston-cum-Aughton
18 March - 52.1km / 32.37 miles - Trans Pennine Trail (TPT) from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with a short detour around the lake at Pools Brook Country Park.
28 March - 58.6 km / 36.41 miles - TPT to Tapton Lock into Chesterfield to Holmesbrook Valley Park through smaller parks, past the railway station and return to Tapton Lock then make way home.
11 April - 52.6km / 32.68 miles - TPT from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with loops of the lakes.
01 May - 52.9km / 32.87 miles - TPT from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with a loop of each lake at Rother Valley and Pools Brook Country Park.
10 May - 84.79km / 52.6 miles - TPT Rother Valley Country Park to Poolsbrook Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield to Rother Valley to Poolsbrook to (the new and nearly completed former) Clowne Branch Line to Poolsbrook (again!) to Rother Valley (again!).
23 May - 60.13km / 37.36 miles -Dinnington, Laughton-en-le-Morthen, Firbeck, Styrrup, Oldcotes, Carlton-in-Lindrick, Gildingwells, Worksop, Shireoaks, Netherthorpe, Thorpe Salvin, Kiveton Park.
2 June - 64.95km / 40.36 miles - TPT Rother Valley Country Park to Poolsbrook Country Park to Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock to Rother Valley Country Park
20 June - 51.05km / 31.721 miles - Laughton-en-le-Morthen, Firbeck, Blythe, Worksop, Rhodesia, Netherthorpe, Thorpe Salvin, Harthill
30 June - 81.25km / 50.5 miles -
Thorpe Salvin - Worksop - Barnby Moor - Scrooby - Harworth - Tickhill - Maltby - Aston
8 July - 57.88km / 35.96 - Kiveton Park, Staveley, Inkersall, Eckington, Marsh Lane, Nether Handley, Coal Aston, Jordanthorpe, Norton, Gleadless, Mosborough, Killamarsh, Wales.
23 July - 100.4km / 62.4 miles - Maltby, Tickhill, Bawtry, Retford, North Wheatley, Worksop
6 August - 56.03km / 34.82 miles - Harthill, Clowne, Oxcroft, Bolsover, Carburton, Worksop, Shireoaks
25 August - 72.1km / 44.8 miles - Club Ride from Bolsover through grounds of Hardwick Hall to Pleasley, Tibshelf, Teversal and Scarcliffe including rides to meeting point and back home
15 September - 51km / 31.7 miles - Ride to Clumber with additional loops to make up the mileage.
20 October - 56.03km / 34.82 miles - Harthill, Clowne, Oxcroft, Bolsover, Carburton, Worksop, Shireoaks

03 November - 92.35km / 57.38 miles - From home to Bolsover, Upper Langwith, Nether Langwith, Holbeck, Whitwell, Shireoaks, Kiveton Park, Harthill, Clowne, Bolsover and return home

Total to date: 23 points


----------



## footloose crow (4 Nov 2019)

November sorted.

Truro - Devoran (via the Fal) - Chacewater - St Agnes and back via Penhallow. 35 miles. 3026 feet.


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Nov 2019)

Jan 13th 36.5 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Preston Green, Lowsonford, Beausale, Cubbington, Offchurch, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/2075065303
Feb 24th 44.8 miles. Warwick, Sherbourne, Loxley, Admington, Erbrington Hill, Illmington, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Warwick. Ran out of storage space on Garmin 
March 10th 42.8 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Bidford on Avon, Welford on Avon, Stratford upon Avon, Loxley, Charlcote, Wellesbourne, Newbold Pacey, Barford, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2203389258
April 6th - 62.8 miles, Warwick, Shrewley, Kingswood, Meriden, Fillongley, Bedworth, Brinklow, Rugby, Southam, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2268477886
May 12th - 101.4 miles. Ride Birmingham and Midlands. Birmingham, Atherstone, Coventry, Corely, Kingswood, Rubery, Birmingham. https://www.strava.com/activities/2361720560
June 2nd. 60.9 miles. Warwick, Charlcote, Alderminster, Mickleton, Chipping Camden, Brailles, Middle Tysoe, Kineton, Leamington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2416611458
July 14th. 45.6 miles. Warwick, Barford, Moreton Morrell, Sunrising Hill, Burton Dassett, Bishops Itchington, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2530447396
August 26th. 38 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Welford on Avon, Stratford upon Avon, Loxely, Sherbourne, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2652429860
September 1st. 50.8 miles. Warwick, Napton on the Hill, Fenny Compton, Farnbourgh, Avon Dassett, Burton Dassett, Radway, Kineton, Wellesbourne, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2669576958
October 6th 43.8 miles. Warwick, Loxley, Preston on Stour, Larkstoke Hill, Arnscote, Pillerton, Wellesbourne, Oakley Wood, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/276664478. 
November 3rd. 36 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Welford on Avon, Stratford upon Avon, Loxely, Sherbourne, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2837183594


----------



## StuartG (5 Nov 2019)

*January*
1st: 51.20 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Box Hill-Mickleham and return: 2 points [F]
15th: 52.39 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Outwood-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points [F]
*February*
9th: 51.78 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Epsom-Bookham-Cobham-Ewell-Banstead-Purley-Sydenham [A]
12th: 51.60 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Oxted-Crowhurst-Godstone-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
*March*
26th: 52.40 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Shoreham-Lullingstone & back [A]
*April*
7th: 51.71 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Pebblecombe-Henfold Lakes-Tanhouse Farm-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham [A]
16th: 57.12 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
23rd: 50.20 miles: Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Knockholt-Sevenoaks-Chipstead-Warlingham-Sydenham [F]
28th: 55.25 miles: Spring Tour 2nd Day: Rennes-Chateaubriant [F]
29th: 50.77 miles: Spring Tour 3rd Day: Chateaubriant-Angers [F]
*May*
1st: 47.22 miles: Spring Tour 5th Day: Le Mans-Nogent [F]
3rd: 54.42 miles: Spring Tour 7th Day: Argentan-Ouistreham [F]
14th: 52.90 miles: Sydenham-Bletchingly-Copthorne-Lingfield-Marden Park-Sydenham [A]
*June*
7th: 55.31 miles: Dutch Tour Day 1: Hook of Holland-Ijmuiden [A]
8th: 46.98 miles: Dutch Tour Day 2: Ijmuiden-Hippolytushoef [A]
9th: 32.30 miles: Dutch Tour Day 3: Hippolytushoef-Heeg [A]
11th: 32.31 miles: Dutch Tour Day 3: Heeg-Hippolytushoef [A]
*July*
2nd: 56.92 miles: Sydenham-Bletchingley-East Grinstead-Tablehurst Farm-Lingfield-Marden Park-Purley [A]
28th: 33.03 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Wandle Trail-Sydenham [A]
*August*
3rd: 46.82 miles: Sutton-London-2xcircuts-Sutton Freecycle Ride [A]
6th: 51.60 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Epsom-Stoke d'Abernon-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham [A]
13th: 44.39 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Farthing Down-Redhill Aerodrome-Tilburstow Hill-Mardem Park-Sydenham [A]
22nd: 52.98 miles: Sydenham-Oxted-Lingfield-Horley-Coulsdon-Sydenham [A]
*September*
28th: 55.16 miles: Sydenham-Reigate-Tanhouse Farm-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham [A]
*October*
8th: 52.14 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Riverhead-Knole Park-Chipstead-Botley Hill-Sydenham [A]
17th: 48.37 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Brockham-Pixham-Cobham-Teddington [A]
*November*
5th: 52.02 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Pratts Bottom-Downe-Warlingham-Beckenham-Sydenham [F]

Total: 47 points
[A] Condor Acciaio [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## The Bystander (6 Nov 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 4 rides, 4 points
March : 3 rides, 3 points
April : 3 rides, 4 points
May : 4 rides, 4 points
June : 4 rides, 4 points
July : 7 rides, 8 points
August : 6 rides, 6 points
September : 3 rides, 3 points
October : 2 rides, 2 points
November :
*6th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Foxhall, Lamport, Scaldwell, Brixworth, Holcot, Sywell, Little Harrowden, Orlingbury, Hannington, Walgrave, home
*56.3 km / 1 point*

Total 43 rides, 45 points


----------



## Jon George (6 Nov 2019)

*6th November*
Ipswich – Nacton – Levington – Ipswich – Playford – Culpho – Tuddenham – Westerfield – Henley – Claydon – Ipswich - (Short intermission at home whilst I calculated distance on Google Maps, then out on utility bike around the block to make up an extra mile) - Ipswich
*50 km
1 Point

19 Points Total*


----------



## 13 rider (8 Nov 2019)

Nov 3rd 31.3 miles 1 point
Standard St Bernards loop
Nov 8th 31.7 miles 1 point 
Variation of the above loop

Points in this challenge 113
Points in all challenges 184


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Nov 2019)

*January 2019 *- 2 points
*February 2019* - 3 points
*March 2019* - 2 points
*April 2019* - 5 points
*May 2019* - 3 points
*June 2019* - 2 points
*July 2019* - 1 point
*August 2019* - 1 point
*September 2019* - 3 points
*October 2019* - 3 points

*9th November 2019
50.44 km* - Thorner, several loops between Rigton Green, Compton and Wothersome, Thorner and the long way round to home via Manston and Barnbow - *1 point*

Running total: *25 points*

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread


----------



## C R (10 Nov 2019)

November 10th. Littleworth, Wadborough, Besford Bridge, Pershore, Pinvin, Throckmorton, Bishampton, Flyford Flavell, Grafton Flyford, Huddington, Himbelton, Phepson, Hanbury Wharf, Hadzor, Oddingley, Worcester County Park, St Peters and home. 
57.1km, 1 point.

23 points total.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Nov 2019)

Nov 3rd 31.3 miles 1 point
Standard St Bernards loop
Nov 8th 31.7 miles 1 point
Variation of the above loop
Nov 10th 50.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Wymeswold ,Wysall ,Keyworth ,Willoughby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 115
Points in all challenges 189


----------



## slow scot (10 Nov 2019)

October: (continued)

9th (53kms) Deeside line to Drumoak, Flora's, Echt, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
10th (55kms) Westhill cycleway, Lyne of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Park shop and bridge, South Deeside to Mill Inn, Deeside line.
12th (77kms) Blacktop, Garlogie, Cullerlie Standing Stones, Hirn, Hill of Brathens, Banchory, South Deeside, Durris hills, Tollohill, Aberdeen.
13th (57kms) Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge, Flora's, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
17th (50kms) Deeside line, Drum, Flora's, Echt, Dunecht estate, Lyne of Skene, ColDe Millbuie, Westhill, Five Mile Garage.
21st (54kms) Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Flora's, Drum, Deeside line.
24th (71kms) Deeside line, Drum, Hirn, Banchory, South Deeside, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
26th (58kms) Deeside line, Drum, Flora's, Echt, Dunecht estate, Lyne of Skene, Col de Millbuie, Westhill, Blacktop.
30th 72kms) Duthie Park, Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge, Flora's, Echt, Dunecht estate, Lyne of Skene, Col de Millbuie, Westhill, Blacktop.

November.

6th (53kms) Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge, Flora's, Cullerlie Standing Stones, Garlogie, Blacktop.

Total Points: 118


----------



## Jon George (10 Nov 2019)

*10th November*
Ipswich – Nacton – Levington – Ipswich – Playford – Culpho – Tuddenham – Westerfield – Henley – Claydon – Ipswich.
*50+ km
1 Point

20 Points Total*


----------



## Bazzer (10 Nov 2019)

January 1 point
February 1 point
March 1 point
April 1 point
May 2 points
June 4 points
July 2 points
August 4 points
September 4 points
October 4 points
November
10th Lowton, Burtonwood, Latchford, Apppleton, Antrobus, Tabley, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 83.6 kms 2 points


----------



## steverob (10 Nov 2019)

*January: *4 rides, 5 points
*February: *2 rides, 3 points
*March: *4 rides, 8 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *4 rides, 8 points (becoming a bit of a trend here...)
*June: *6 rides, 12 points
*July: *2 rides, 2 points
*August: *2 rides, 4 points
*September:* 1 ride, 1 point
*October: *2 rides, 2 points (we'll call these my injury plagued months!)*
10th November: 50.27 miles *- Bumpy little route up towards Buckingham (a direction I haven't gone in a while), roads still slippery and wet from overnight rain, but still enjoyable. First imperial half for three months - https://www.strava.com/activities/2855359653 - 2 points

*Total so far: 55 points*


----------



## Slick (10 Nov 2019)

Slick said:


> A slightly elongated version of the ride above heading over the hills to Giffnock the picking up the A77 cycle path down to Fenwick before cutting across to Stewarton, Dunlop and home for 41 miles.
> 
> *Total 28 Points.*





Slick said:


> Loop ride from Aberfoyle anti clockwise round Loch Katrine over the Dukes Pass and back down into Aberfoyle, almost 50k spot on for another point.
> 
> *Total 29 Points.*


Same ride as the top one quoted with the only difference Mrs Slick came with me on her ebike. 
*Total 30 Points*


----------



## Jon George (13 Nov 2019)

*13th November*
Ipswich – Foxhall - Bucklesham – Kirton – Trimleys – Felixstowe – Trimleys – Bucklesham – Foxhall – Levington Marina – Ipswich
*51 km
1 Point

21 Points Total*


----------



## bluenotebob (14 Nov 2019)

January - 2 rides, 2 points
February - 4 rides, 5 points
March - 5 rides, 6 points
April - 4 rides, 4 points
May - 7 rides, 8 points
June - 3 rides, 4 points
July - 4 rides, 4 points
August - 1 ride, 1 point
September - 3 rides, 4 points
October - 3 rides, 7 points

November 14th Home – Pont Ruelland – Lancras – Trémorel – St Brieuc-des-Bois – Tréga – le Bos Tarju – Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Kersamson – la Ville Hein –Kerpiton – Penhouët – Loyat – Mauron – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 89.49km 2 points

Cumulative points: 47


----------



## Bazzer (15 Nov 2019)

January 1 point
February 1 point
March 1 point
April 1 point
May 2 points
June 4 points
July 2 points
August 4 points
September 4 points
October 4 points
November
10th Lowton, Burtonwood, Latchford, Apppleton, Antrobus, Tabley, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 83.6 kms 2 points
15th Glazebury, Lowton, Burtonwood, Warburton, Lymm, Tatton, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 85.2kms 2 points


----------



## Domus (15 Nov 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in August.
January - April 30 points.
May - July 31 points

August 3 Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Blackrod, Hindley, Atherton, Walkden, Whitefield and home 82.69 Kms 2 points
August 8 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 17 Home, Prestwich, Heywood, Bury, Unsworth, Prestwich and back home. 56.2 Kms 1 point
August 20 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 23 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Skelwith, Hawkshead, Ferry across Windermere, Crosthwaite, Grange 88 Kms 2 points
August 25 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Warton, Beetham and return via Meethop 74.8 Kms 1 point
September 3 Lancaster to Pateley Bridge. Day 1 of Way of the Roses, 98 Kms 2 points.
September 4 Pateley Bridge to York. Day 2 of Way of the Roses 71.6 Kms 1 point
September 5 York to Bridlington. Day 3 of Way of the Roses, 105.6 Kms 3 points
September 12 Visit to mum's but return via Brinscall and Abbey Village 76.3 Kms 1 point
September 14 Ride to watch the Tour of Britain 50.6 Kms 1 point
September 25 Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Adlington, Farnworth, Bolton and home. 62.2 Kms 1 point
October 2 Farnworth, Adlington, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 65.4 Kms 1 point
October 5 Prestwich, Heaton Park, Heywood, Unsworth, Bury and home 51.6 Kms 1 point
October 12 London to Shoreham FNRttC, 106 Kms 3 points
October 17 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Hawkshead, Windermere Ferry, Crosthwaite, and Grange 82.3 Kms 2 points
October 19 Grange, Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 73 Kms 1 point
October 23 Bury, Tottington, Belmont, Tockholes, Bolton and home. 61.5 Kms 1 point
October 28 Bury, Tottington, Belmont, Tockholes, Feniscowles, Chorley, Rivington, Bolton and home 77.3 Kms
October 31 Audlem, Norton in Hales, Woore, Buerton, Hankelow, Hunserton, Wybunbury, Audlem 53.3 Kms 1 point
November 3 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, return via Horwich and Bolton, 50.4 Kms 1 point
November 15 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 51.53 Kms 1 point

Running total 90 points.


----------



## dickyknees (16 Nov 2019)

July to August.

*September*
September 10 - 51.5 kms (32.0 miles) 1 point.
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor X roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
September 18 - 51.75 kms (32.16 miles) 1 point.
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor X roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
September 20 - 62.7 kms (39 miles) 1 point.
Home, down the A5 as far as the end of Menai Suspension Bridge on the Caernarfonshire side and return.

*October*
October 14th - 51.62 kms (32.08 miles) 1 point.
Home, Valley, Llanfigael, Elim, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.

*November*
November 15th - 53.1kms (33.24 miles) 1 point.
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Elim, Llantrisant, Bodedern , Caergeiliog, Valley, home.

*Running total: 47 points.*


----------



## Spinney (16 Nov 2019)

*Jan
27th - 31.5 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Thornbury, Cromhall - *1 point

Feb
16th - 41.45 miles* - Tytherington, Elberton, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, Damery - *1 point
24th - 32.4 miles* - Hawkesbury Upton, Sopworth, Sherston, Shipton Moyne, Tetbury, Wotton-under-Edge - *1 point

March
25th - 50.4 miles* - Stinchcombe, Gloucester (outskirts), Frampton, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Damery - *2 points

April
28th - 33 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Titherington, Cromhall - *1 point

May
11th - 53 miles* - FLAB 50 mile sportive - Ilkley, Grassington, Kettlewell, Arncliffe, Grassington, Ilkley - *2 points

June
27th - 32 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Titherington, Cromhall - *1 point

July
21st - 41 miles* - Levens, Sedgewick, Old Town, Kirkby Lonsdale, Burton-in-Lonsdale, Warton, Silverdale, Arnside, Levens - *1 point

August
3rd - 31.5 miles* - Cromhall, Millbury Heath, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcome - *1 point

Sept
1st - 36.4 miles* - Beetham, Milnthorpe, Storth, Silverdale, Carnforth, Over Kellet, Kirkby Lonsdale, Burton-in-Kendal, Beetham - *1 point

Oct
27th - 32 miles* - Damery, A38 past Stone & Thornbury, back roads to Chipping Sodbury, Wickwar, home - *1 point

Nov
16th - 31.2 miles* - Cromhall, Thornbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, Damery, home - *1 point*
(they've tarmaced the lane south out of Stinchcombe - lovely and smooth now, don't have to watch for the pot holes! )

*Total 14 points*


----------



## Ice2911 (16 Nov 2019)

not sure what’s happened so apologies for messing up the ststem
4th November 50km Norwich Acle Upton loop
9th November 
50 miles Norwich Acle Winterton Pitter Heigham Wroxham home


----------



## Jon George (17 Nov 2019)

*17th November*
Ipswich – Nacton – Levington – Ipswich – Playford – Culpho – Tuddenham – Westerfield – Henley – Claydon – Ipswich
*51 km
1 Point

22 Points Total*


----------



## Slick (17 Nov 2019)

Slick said:


> Same ride as the top one quoted with the only difference Mrs Slick came with me on her ebike.
> *Total 30 Points*


A slightly elongated version of the ride above heading over the hills to Giffnock the picking up the A77 cycle path down to Fenwick before cutting across to Stewarton, Dunlop and home for 41 miles.

*Total 31 Points*


----------



## steverob (17 Nov 2019)

*January: *4 rides, 5 points
*February: *2 rides, 3 points
*March: *4 rides, 8 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *4 rides, 8 points (becoming a bit of a trend here...)
*June: *6 rides, 12 points
*July: *2 rides, 2 points
*August: *2 rides, 4 points
*September:* 1 ride, 1 point
*October: *2 rides, 2 points (we'll call these my injury plagued months!)
*10th November: 50.27 miles *- Bumpy little route up towards Buckingham (a direction I haven't gone in a while), roads still slippery and wet from overnight rain, but still enjoyable. First imperial half for three months - https://www.strava.com/activities/2855359653 - 2 points
*17th November: 37.01 miles *- Don't care it's only November; as soon as I feel cold on a ride and start getting punctures (as I did today), I say it's winter! Shorter ride than anticipated, but threw in Ivinghoe Beacon to make up for it - https://www.strava.com/activities/2871905961 - 1 point

*Total so far: 56 points*


----------



## 13 rider (18 Nov 2019)

Nov 3rd 31.3 miles 1 point
Standard St Bernards loop
Nov 8th 31.7 miles 1 point
Variation of the above loop
Nov 10th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Wymeswold ,Wysall ,Keyworth ,Willoughby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Nov 18th 31.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Cogerstone ,Odstone ,Desford ,Kirby Muxloe ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 116
Points in all challenges 190


----------



## dickyknees (18 Nov 2019)

July to August.

*September*
September 10 - 51.5 kms (32.0 miles) 1 point.
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor X roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
September 18 - 51.75 kms (32.16 miles) 1 point.
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor X roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
September 20 - 62.7 kms (39 miles) 1 point.
Home, down the A5 as far as the end of Menai Suspension Bridge on the Caernarfonshire side and return.

*October*
October 14th - 51.62 kms (32.08 miles) 1 point.
Home, Valley, Llanfigael, Elim, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.

*November*
November 15th - 53.1kms (33.24 miles) 1 point.
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Elim, Llantrisant, Bodedern , Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
November 18th - 53kms (32.98 miles) 1 point. 
Port Penrhyn to Conwy following NCR 5 and return. 

*Running total: 48 points*


----------



## bluenotebob (18 Nov 2019)

January - 2 rides, 2 points
February - 4 rides, 5 points
March - 5 rides, 6 points
April - 4 rides, 4 points
May - 7 rides, 8 points
June - 3 rides, 4 points
July - 4 rides, 4 points
August - 1 ride, 1 point
September - 3 rides, 4 points
October - 3 rides, 7 points

November 14th Home – Pont Ruelland – Lancras – Trémorel – St Brieuc-des-Bois – Tréga – le Bos Tarju – Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Kersamson – la Ville Hein –Kerpiton – Penhouët – Loyat – Mauron – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 89.49km 2 points

November 18th Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Mauron – le Bran – Gäel – Trémorel – St Brieuc-des-Bois – Merdrignac – Launay-Fily – Ménéac – la Bourdonnais – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 66.28km 1 point

Cumulative points: 48


----------



## Domus (20 Nov 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in August.
January - April 30 points.
May - July 31 points

August 3 Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Blackrod, Hindley, Atherton, Walkden, Whitefield and home 82.69 Kms 2 points
August 8 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 17 Home, Prestwich, Heywood, Bury, Unsworth, Prestwich and back home. 56.2 Kms 1 point
August 20 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 23 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Skelwith, Hawkshead, Ferry across Windermere, Crosthwaite, Grange 88 Kms 2 points
August 25 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Warton, Beetham and return via Meethop 74.8 Kms 1 point
September 3 Lancaster to Pateley Bridge. Day 1 of Way of the Roses, 98 Kms 2 points.
September 4 Pateley Bridge to York. Day 2 of Way of the Roses 71.6 Kms 1 point
September 5 York to Bridlington. Day 3 of Way of the Roses, 105.6 Kms 3 points
September 12 Visit to mum's but return via Brinscall and Abbey Village 76.3 Kms 1 point
September 14 Ride to watch the Tour of Britain 50.6 Kms 1 point
September 25 Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Adlington, Farnworth, Bolton and home. 62.2 Kms 1 point
October 2 Farnworth, Adlington, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 65.4 Kms 1 point
October 5 Prestwich, Heaton Park, Heywood, Unsworth, Bury and home 51.6 Kms 1 point
October 12 London to Shoreham FNRttC, 106 Kms 3 points
October 17 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Hawkshead, Windermere Ferry, Crosthwaite, and Grange 82.3 Kms 2 points
October 19 Grange, Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 73 Kms 1 point
October 23 Bury, Tottington, Belmont, Tockholes, Bolton and home. 61.5 Kms 1 point
October 28 Bury, Tottington, Belmont, Tockholes, Feniscowles, Chorley, Rivington, Bolton and home 77.3 Kms
October 31 Audlem, Norton in Hales, Woore, Buerton, Hankelow, Hunserton, Wybunbury, Audlem 53.3 Kms 1 point
November 3 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, return via Horwich and Bolton, 50.4 Kms 1 point
November 15 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 51.53 Kms 1 point
November 20 Walshaw, Tottington, Strawbury Duck, Belmont, Adlington and home via Walkden 63.9 Kms 1 point

Running total 91 points.


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 Nov 2019)

January*: 3* *Points*
February*: 3* *Points*
March*: 3 Points*
April*: 1 Point*
May*: 8 Points*
June*: 1 Point*
July*: 3 Points*
August*: 2 Points*
September: *7 Points*
October: *4 Points

NOVEMBER
20th: *Swarkestone, Weston on Trent, Aston on Trent, Elvaston, Borrowash, Risley, Breaston, Sawley, Castle Donington, Melbourne, Swarkestone
31.14mi/ 50.12km *1 Point*

Month Total:* 1 Point*
Challenge Total:* 36 Points*


----------



## 13 rider (23 Nov 2019)

Nov 3rd 31.3 miles 1 point
Standard St Bernards loop
Nov 8th 31.7 miles 1 point
Variation of the above loop
Nov 10th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Wymeswold ,Wysall ,Keyworth ,Willoughby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Nov 18th 31.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Cogerstone ,Odstone ,Desford ,Kirby Muxloe ,Anstey
Nov 23rd 50.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Asfordby ,Barrow ,Cropston ,Anstey ,Groby ,Newtown ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 118
Points in all challenges 192


----------



## 13 rider (24 Nov 2019)

Nov 3rd 31.3 miles 1 point
Standard St Bernards loop
Nov 8th 31.7 miles 1 point
Variation of the above loop
Nov 10th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Wymeswold ,Wysall ,Keyworth ,Willoughby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Nov 18th 31.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Cogerstone ,Odstone ,Desford ,Kirby Muxloe ,Anstey
Nov 23rd 50.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Asfordby ,Barrow ,Cropston ,Anstey ,Groby ,Newtown ,Anstey
Nov 24th 63.4 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Belton ,Shepshed ,Cropston ,Quorn ,Wymeswold ,Nice Pie ,Sileby ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 121
Points in all challenges 195


----------



## Jon George (24 Nov 2019)

*24th November*
Ipswich – Nacton – Levington – Foxhall - Kesgrave – Playford – Culpho – Grundisburgh - Tuddenham – Westerfield – Henley – Claydon – Ipswich
*56 km
1 Point

23 Points Total*


----------



## bluenotebob (24 Nov 2019)

January - 2 rides, 2 points
February - 4 rides, 5 points
March - 5 rides, 6 points
April - 4 rides, 4 points
May - 7 rides, 8 points
June - 3 rides, 4 points
July - 4 rides, 4 points
August - 1 ride, 1 point
September - 3 rides, 4 points
October - 3 rides, 7 points

November 14th Home – Pont Ruelland – Lancras – Trémorel – St Brieuc-des-Bois – Tréga – le Bos Tarju – Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Evriguet – Guilliers – Kersamson – la Ville Hein –Kerpiton – Penhouët – Loyat – Mauron – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 89.49km 2 points

November 18th Home – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Mauron – le Bran – Gäel – Trémorel – St Brieuc-des-Bois – Merdrignac – Launay-Fily – Ménéac – la Bourdonnais – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 66.28km 1 point

November 24th Home – Pont Ruelland – Gäel – Trémorel – Illifaut – Merdrignac – le Bos Tarju – Ville Jallu – Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 61.54km 1 point

Cumulative points: 49


----------



## Houthakker (24 Nov 2019)

*November*
24th – Lytham, Kirkham, Weeton, Staining, Blackpool, Cleveleys, Lytham – 33 miles – 1 point
* 
Jan - 3 Points
Feb - 3 Points
Mar - 1 Point
Apr – 4 points
May – 3 points
June – 5 points
July – 4 Points
Aug – 2 point
Sep – 1 Point
Oct – 1 point
Nov– 1 point
Total – 28 Points*


----------



## Fiona R (24 Nov 2019)

*November 2019
Cumulative all challenges 157pts
This challenge (rides 50km><100km only) 36pts
Sat 23rd Nov 211km 2045m **Cheddarlicious owls in the clouds 200km DIY audax* Home-Ashton Court-Portbury-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Congresbury-Sandford-Burrington Combe-Wells-Shepton Mallet-Evercreech-Glastonbury-Westhay-Mark-Wedmore-Cheddar Gorge-West Harptree-Bishop Sutton-Stanton Drew-Queen Charlton-Keynsham-Warmley-Bristol-Long Ashton-Home *5pts *


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Nov 2019)

*10th January:- *Home-Chobham-Sunningdale-Cheapside-WGP-Home. *56.2km

2nd February:- *Home-Stroud, Virginia Water, Sunningdale, Englefield Green, Old Windsor (repeat)-Home. *54km

8th March:- *Home-Chobham-Sunningdale-Ascot-WGP-Home *54.5km

13th April:- *Drakes Trail. Plymouth – Tavistock & back..* 51.6km.

9th May:- *Home-Wentworth-Sunninghill-Ascot-WGP-Home. *52.8km

1st June:- *Home-Chobham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Home. *51.2km* 

*1st July:-* Home-Windsor Great Park-Ascot-Home.* 51.5km

2nd August:- *Home-Chertsey-Chobham-Lightwater-Ascot-WGP-Home. *54.3km

7th September:- *Home-Lyne-Chobham-Ascot-WGP-Home. *52.7km

15th October:- *Home-Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Bushey Park-Hampton Court-Same return home. *50.4km

24th November:- *Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Lightwater-Ascot-WGP-Home. *50.8km*


----------



## Rob and Alison (24 Nov 2019)

January
5th. 58km. *With Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey Moor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Caenby, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-next-Newton, W.Rasen, Osgodgby, Claxby, Holton-le-Moor, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
6th. 67km. solo. Caistor, N.K.Moor, N.Kelsey, Howsham, Kettleby, Brigg, Scawby, Messingham, Scotter, Kirton-in-Lindsey, Redbourne, Waddingham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, Moortown, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
11th. 58km. *with Stig. route as per Jan 5th.
18th. 58km. solo. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Swallow, Cuxwold, Beelsby, Waltham, Brigsley, Ashby-cum-Fenby, E.Ravendale, Wold Newton, Binbrook, Thoresway, Rothwell, Caistor.
19th. 67km. Tandem. Caistor, Nettleton, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Osgodby, W.Rasen, Toft-next-Newton, Spridlington, Normanby-by-Spital, Glentham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor.
20th. 58km. *with Stig. Caistor, Howsham, Kettleby, Wrawby, Saxby, Horkstow Bridge, Saxby, Ancholme Way, Brigg, Kettleby, Somerby, Searby, N.K.Moor, Caistor.

February
10th. 51km. Tandem Caistor, Gt.Limber, Grasby Bottoms, Kirmington, Wootton, Burnham, Melston Ross, Bigby, Kettleby, Howsham, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor.
10th. 54km *with Stig. Caistor, N.K.Moor, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Waddingham, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Kingerby, Osgodby, Claxby, Holton-le-Moor, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
23rd. 65km. solo. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Brocklesby, Ulceby, Wootton, Barton, Horkstow, Middlegate Lane, Melton Ross, Bigby, Somerby, Clixby, Caistor.
24th. 65km. *with Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Spridlington, Newtoft, W.Rasen, Osgodby, Kirby, N.Owersby, Holton-le-Moor, Moortown, Caistor.

March.
2nd. 55km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32123772 . on Tandem.
29th. 67km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32946996? *with Stig.
30th. 67km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32991499? solo

April.
19th. 53km. Tandem. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Redbourne, Scawby, Broughton, Brigg, Howsham, Caistor.
20th. 55km. *with Stig. Caistor, Kirmington, Wootton, Deepdale, Burnham, Elsham, Wrawby, Kettleby, Howsham, Caistor.
21st. 59km. Solo. Caistor, Somerby, Bigby, Melton Ross, Middlegate Lane, Horkstow, Bonby, Worlaby, Wrawby, Brigg, Cadney, Howsham, Caistor.
22nd. 55km. *with Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Toft Newton, West Rasen, Osgodby, Moortown, Nettleton, Caistor.

May.
3rd. 55km. Solo. Caistor, N.K.Moor, Moortown, Nettleton, Mansgate hill, Rothwell, Thoresway, Walesby, Claxby, Normanby-le-Wold, Nettleton, Moortown, Caistor.
11th. 67km. Tandem. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Osgodby, W.Rasen, Spridlington, Glentham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor.
25th. 58km. *with Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, W.Rasen, Osgodby, Claxby,Holton-le-Moor, Caistor.

June.
1st. 55km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/35435880 *with Stig.
2nd. 53km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/35486942 solo.
9th. 60km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/35774972 on Tandem.
15th. 68km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/36002753 on Tandem.
16th. 67km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/36053201 on Tandem.

July
21st. 58km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/37557522 *Solo with Stig.

August.
11th. 86km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/38467138 *Solo with Stig.
18th. 56km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/38810216 *Solo with Stig.

September.
28th. 52km. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Brocklesby, Ulceby, Wootton, Melton Ross, Bigby, Kettleby, Howsham, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor. *Solo with Stig.

October
12th. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/40957264 *Solo with Stig.

November
24th. 51km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/42264049 *Solo with Stig


----------



## aferris2 (25 Nov 2019)

01 Jan: 102.45km https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261 3 points
17 Feb: 109.48km https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510 3 points
09 Mar: 56.06 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2201016970 1 point
27 Mar: 55.56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2244582902 1 point
29 Mar: 51.86 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2249217582 1 point
16 Apr: 111.12 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483 3 points
17 Apr: 51.31 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2297013515 1 point
20 Apr: 58.44 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2305227914 1 point
7 May: 106.35 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/ 3 points
13 May: 51.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2363829218 1 point
21 May: 104 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2385208736/ 3 points
24 May: 102.09 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2393795497 3 points
1 Jun: 103.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2415207072 3 points
3 Jun: 116 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2420306345 3 points
9 Jun: 54.13 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2435858102 1 point
16 Jun: 53.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2454266236 1 point
22 Jun: 103.99 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2471711831 3 points
29 Jun: 106.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2490667742 3 points
11 Jul: 57.75 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2523386298 1 point
16 Jul: 111.72 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2537125276 3 points
23 Jul: 102.71 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2556381195 3 points
25 Jul: 53.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2561525990 1 point
2 Aug: 108.46 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2584304784 3 points
4 Aug: 104.6 km Part 1 Part 2 3 points
27 Aug: 51.92 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2655243075 1 point
16 Sep: 63.87 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2712788165 1 point
25 Sep: 68.08 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2738146484/ 1 point
1 Oct: 53.27 km Strava 1 point
1 Nov: 58.56 km Strava 1 point
25 Nov: 50.27 km Strava 1 point
2019 total: 58 points


----------



## lane (25 Nov 2019)

*January*
6th. 74km. Sudbury. 1 point.

*February*
9th 51km Costock 1 Point (Derby, Sawley, Kegworth, East Leake, Costock and return via same route)
16th 54km Findern 1 Point (Home, Elevaston, Aston on Trent, Stenson, Findern & return via same route)
23rd 63km Barrow Upon Soar 1point (Home, Sawley, Kegworth, Sutton Bonnington, Normanton on Soar, Barrow on Soar & return via same route)

*March*
17th 50km Findern 1 Point (Home, Elevaston, Aston on Trent, Stenson, Findern & return via same route)
24th 69km Dale Abbey 1 point
30th 52km Wilson 1 point

*April*
16th 51km Swarkestone Lock, Aston, Weston, Thurlston, Derby circuit 1 point
21st 50km Derby, Findern, Stenson, Derby. 1 Point
23rd. 50km Same ride as the 21st. 1 point.

*May*
4th Derby to Sandy (Beds) 155km 3 points
5th Sandy to Bourne (Lincs) 101km 3 points
6th Bourne to Derby 94km 2 points
15th Normington on Soar via Trent Lock 51km 1 point
18th May, Derby, Barrow, Old Dalby, East Leake 85km 2 points
26th May 104km https://www.strava.com/activities/2399350342 3 Points
28th May 50km https://www.strava.com/activities/2404857301 1 Point

*June*
16th 53km https://www.strava.com/activities/2454840817 1 Point
19th June 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2464105726 1 Point
22nd June 82km https://www.strava.com/activities/2472074778 2 Points
30th June 120km https://www.strava.com/activities/2492992582/segments/62746842157 3 points

*July*
6th July 116km https://www.strava.com/activities/2509698804 3 points
14th July 14th July 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/2531975404 3 points
20th July Suffolk Lanes Audax 168km https://www.strava.com/activities/2550549429 4 points
23rd July 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/2557475514 1 point

*August*
2nd August 120km https://www.strava.com/activities/2584859998 3 points
23rd August 210km https://www.strava.com/activities/2645089606 5 points
27th August 50km https://www.strava.com/activities/2657089892 1 Point
31st August 84km https://www.strava.com/activities/2667341669 2 points

*Sept*
15th September 101 km Wold Traverse Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/2712132397 3 Points
8th September 93km https://www.strava.com/activities/2690776581 2 Points
28th September 62km https://www.strava.com/activities/2746737604

*Oct*
5Tth October 98km. Derby, Ashby De La Zouch, Charnwood, Barrow upon Soar, Kegworth, Derby https://www.strava.com/activities/2765220193 2 points
12th October 54km https://www.strava.com/activities/2783376608 1 point
20th Oct 87km https://www.strava.com/activities/2803926065 2 points

*NOV*

3rd Nov 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2838573293 1 point
10 Nov 92km https://www.strava.com/activities/2855701241 2 points
16th Nov 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2869702613 1 point
24th Nov 87km https://www.strava.com/activities/2888480139 2 points


Total Points 71 points


----------



## Osprey (25 Nov 2019)

Jan 5th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford ans return. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2056812280
Jan 13th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2075812864
Jan 20th. 52km. Llanmorlais, BurryGreen, Rhosilli, Parkmill, Three Crossess, Penclawdd. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2091732752
Jan 25th. 115km. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley. Swansea Bay, Baglan, Margam, Nottage, Porthcawl and return. https://www.strava.com/activities/2102485419

Feb 10th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Middleton, Rhosilli and return. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2136488424
Feb 17th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Swiss Valley Cynheidre and return. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2156213236
Feb 24th. 101km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2171990602

Mar 02nd. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2185854720
March 17th. 104km. Carmarthenshire Topper Audax. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2223724850
Mar 24th 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Fairwood Common, Bishopston, Caswell Mumbles, Gowereton. https://www.strava.com/activities/2236500611
Mar 30th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Cefn Bryn, Killay, Gowerton. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2251293865

Apr 06th 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Middleton, Rhosilli and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2269827563
Apr 13th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea, Fabian way, and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2285946886
Apr 20th. 101km. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, Ammanford, Black Mountain Bryn Amman, Ystalyfera, Swansea and home. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2304765992

May 5th. 105km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2343839338
May 12th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1 and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2360977373

Jun 20th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1 and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2477539681

July 17th. 105km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2530925740
July 24th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2549995159

Aug 30th. 105km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2664657587

Sept 8th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Fairwood Common, Bishopston, Caswell Mumbles, Gowereton. Equilbrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2689725058
Sept 21st. 104km. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley. Swansea Bay, Baglan, Margam, Pyle and return. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2728974586

Oct 12th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Swiss Valley Cynheidre and return. Equilibrium MS3: http://www.strava.com/activities/2781885692

Nov 17th. 52km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea, Fabian way, and return. Croix de Fer http://www.strava.com/activities/2871741386

Nov 24th. 53km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Swiss Valley Cynheidre and return. Croix de Fer http://www.strava.com/activities/2887403112

Total points to date: 41


----------



## Saluki (27 Nov 2019)

January To End of July is 35 points


August
3/8/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2587080014 pottering around Holkholm 50km 1pt
08/08/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2602516974 Denver, Welney, littleport, Denver and home. 1pt
22/08/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2642401102 home, my regular 20 miler plus some fannying about near West Dereham & Bexwell to make up the mileage. 50km, 1pt
31/08/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2668606138 King's Lynn, Boston, Spalding, Wisbech, King's Lynn. 103 miles 4 points

September
10/09/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2697289434 local riding around Downham. 1 pt
20/09/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2725575025 1pt

October
08/10/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2772498438 1pt oxborough, Marham, back to Downham
12/10/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2783368429 1pt Denver, hilgay, Fincham, Downham
19/10/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2800717790. Downham to King’s Lynn for shopping for lights. Back via Watlington and Barroway Drove. 1pt

November
27/11/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2895512663 Downham, Denver, Hilgay, West Dereham, Fincham, Shouldham, Wimbotsham, Home 51km 1 point. Phew

48 Points so far.


----------



## iandg (27 Nov 2019)

January:
6th Jan: Dumfries 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2058995407 1 Point
27th Jan: Dumfries 58km https://www.strava.com/activities/2106236192 1 Point

February:
10th Feb: Point/Stornoway 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/2136792683 1 Point
11th Feb: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2139047274 1 Point
19th Feb: Stornoway (Ravenspoint/Callanish 100km) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2160385881 3 points
24th Feb: Stornoway (Achmore/Callanish loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2172111629 1 Point
28th Feb: Stornoway (Callanish/Achmore loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2181672984 1 Point

March:
15th Mar: Dumfries (Johnstonebridge out and back) 55km https://www.strava.com/activities/2215351703 1 Point
23rd Mar: Stornoway (Leurbost/Callanish/Carloway loop) 65km https://www.strava.com/activities/2234160914 1 Point
25th Mar: Stornoway (Ness out and back) 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/2240367097 3 Points
31st Mar: Stornoway (Callanish/Achmore loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2254800082 1 Point

April:
2nd Apr: Stornoway (Ravenspoint out and back) 70.1km https://www.strava.com/activities/2259614925 1 Point
6th Apr: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2269505411 1 Point
12th Apr: Stornoway (Tarbert and back) 116km https://www.strava.com/activities/2284441794 3 Points
21st Apr: Moniaive to Dumfries (via Haugh of Urr) fixed 55.2km https://www.strava.com/activities/2308121744 1 Point

May:
26th May: Dumfries (KM Rally breakfast ride return via Thornhill and Ae) 75.7km https://www.strava.com/activities/2398814410 1 Point

June:
5th June: Dumfries (Borgue and back - CUK D&G) 113.9km https://www.strava.com/activities/2425836113 3 Points
16th June: Galashiels (No Work For Us Today Audax) 201km https://www.strava.com/activities/2456032344 5 points
19th June: Dumfries (Ringford and back - CUK D&G) 94km https://www.strava.com/activities/2463070234 2 Points
26th June: Dumfries (Moniaive - CUK D&G) 80km https://www.strava.com/activities/2482012715 2 Points

July:
3rd July: Dumfries (Dumfries CC 'Run to the Hills') 62.4km https://www.strava.com/activities/2501775239 1 point
10th July Dumfries (Caerlaverock Castle - CUK D&G) 67km https://www.strava.com/activities/2520256705 1 point
12th July Dumfries (Oot Tae Carrick Audax Perm) 200km https://www.strava.com/activities/2526283718 5 points
14th July Dumfries (Shawhead-Thornhill-Ae loop) 76.3km https://www.strava.com/activities/2530431883 1 point
21st July Dumfries (Ae rough stuff) 57.7km https://www.strava.com/activities/2550124355 1 point
22nd July Dumfries (Monday Morning 'Bridge' Club Run) 66.5km https://www.strava.com/activities/2553231405 1 point

August:
5th August Dumfries (Monday Morning Bridge Club Run) 107.7km https://www.strava.com/activities/2592616574 3 points
10th August Dumfries (Dumfries CC Club Run) 69.2km https://www.strava.com/activities/2606477897 1 point
21st August Dumfries (Carsethorn - CUK D&G) 68.1km https://www.strava.com/activities/2638222331 1 point
27th August Dumfries (Ae loop) 54.6km https://www.strava.com/activities/2655613783 1 point
28th August Dumfries (St John's Town of Dalry - CUK D&G) 106km https://www.strava.com/activities/2659065435 3 points

September:
2nd Sept: Moffat (meet up with Richard Barrett) 73km https://www.strava.com/activities/2673182552 1 point
7th Sept: Dumfries (Dumfries CC Club Run) 81.2km https://www.strava.com/activities/2686955709 2 points
14th Sept: Dumfries (Dumfries CC Club Run) 87.8km https://www.strava.com/activities/2707158924 2 Points
18th Sept: Dumfries (Kirkudbright and Back - CUK D&G) 85.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2719484596 2 Points
22nd Sept: Hallbankgate (Annan and Alston 200km Audax) 206.9km https://www.strava.com/activities/2732065122 5 Points

October:
29th Oct: Dumfries (Glen Kiln - Speddoch - Dunscore loop + extra) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2826210523 1 point 

Total 66 points 

*November:
27th Nov: *Dumfries (Auldgirth-Loch Ettrick-Ae) 51.1km https://www.strava.com/activities/2895067989 1point

*Total: *67 points


----------



## Nomadski (28 Nov 2019)

*Jan 12th - 32.24 miles* - Droylsden, Daisy Nook, Chadderton, Heaton Park, Manchester CC, Chorlton - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2073550125
*Feb 13th - 31.39 miles* - Chorlton, Sale, West Timperley, Lymm, Grappenhall, Reverse to Chorlton - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2144213157
*Feb 21st - 36.33 miles* - Withington, Woodhouse Park, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Chorlton - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2165200518
*Feb 26th - 46.14 miles *- Cheadle, High Lane, Disley, Bollington, Alderley Edge, Gatley, West Didsbury -* 1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2177304366
*March 5th - 36.55 miles* - Guargacho, Golf Del Sur, El Medano, San Isidro, Buzanada, Guaza - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2192782920
*March 11th - 31.76 miles* - Las Galletas, Los Christianos, La Camella, Aldea Blanca, Guargacho - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2207171209
*March 13th - 32.28 miles* - Vilaflor, La Sombrera, Parador de Las Canadas del Teide, Mt. Teide Cable Car Station, Vilaflor - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2210921412
*March 20th - 31.60 miles* - Bridgewater Canal, Altrincham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Didsbury, Chorlton - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2227428562
*April 7th - 43.14 miles *- Altrincham, Lower Peover, Mottram St Andrew, Gatley - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2273271882
*April 21st - 32.59 miles* - Ashton Under Lyne, Oldham, Middleton, Manchester City Centre - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2307663049
*April 28th - 68.43 miles* - Knutsford, Nrthwich, Winsford, Church Minshull, Middlewich, Lower Peover, Wilmslow, Heald Green - *3 points *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2326477689
*May 13th - 102.2 miles *- Birmingham, Atherstone, Coventry, Kingswood, Rubery, Halesowen, Birmingham - *4 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2362024099
*June 1st - 44.80 mile* - Chorlton, Styal, Adlington, Pott Shrigley, Bollington, Prestbury, Alderley Edge. Wilmslow, Northenden - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2415071825
*June 9th - 58.91 miles* - Ashton Under Lyne, Hadfield, Woodhead Reservoir, Glossop, Chapel-en-le-Frith, Pott Shrigley, Cheadle - *2 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2437131906
*June 22nd - 50.80 miles* - Levenshulme, Stockport, Adlington, Cats Tor, Shining Tor, Walker Barn, Tytherington, Dean Row, Heald Green, Northenden - *2 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2471884646
*July 1st - 34.74 miles* - Guadarranque, Taraguilla, Los Barrios, Palmones - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2495101493
*July 2nd - 32.33 miles* - Guadarranque, Campamento, La Linea de la Concepcion, Gibraltar, Puenta Mayorga - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2497618397
*July 3rd - 51.53 miles* - Guadarranque, Estacion de San Roque, Castellar nuevo de la Frontera, Los Angeles, Castellar Viejo de la Frontera - *2 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2501091052
*July 14th - 40.04 miles* - Chorlton, Cheadle Hulme, Poynton, Adlington, Dean Row, Mobberley, Ashley, Northenden - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2532123751
*August 4th - 100 miles* (Garmin recorded 99.40 but it was a 100 mile route...so I'm taking it ) - RideLondon 100 2019 - *4 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2589964432
*August 20th - 45.91 miles *- Audenshaw, Stalybridge, Mossley, Diggle, Delph, Spring Hills, Ashton Under Lyne, Fallowfield - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2636396025
*August 25th - 63.75 miles* - Ashton, Mossley, Denshaw, Sowerby Bridge, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, Rochdale, Middleton, Manchester CC, Chorlton - *3 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2650995818
*September 1st - 73.38 miles* - Durham, Langley Park, Lanchester, Waskerley (Wabbits), Stanhope, Hamsterley, Bishop Auckland, Fishburn, Bowburn, Durham - *3 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2671235356
*September 7th - 44.48 miles* - Chorlton, DrinkWater Park, Radcliffe, Bury, Edgworth, Bromley Cross, Bury, Manchester CC - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2688106348
*September 21st - 36.88 miles* - Chorlton, Stockport, Poynton, Wilmslow, Ashley, West Timperley, Stretford - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2728462033
*October 20th - 33.35 miles* - Chorlton, Wilmslow, Ashley, Baguley, Withington - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2803692574

*November 16th - 31.70 miles* - Trafford Park, Eccles, Heaton Park, Moston, Woodhouses, Clayton Vale, Reddish Bridge, Fallowfield - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2869305166

*Total 42 points*


----------



## kapelmuur (29 Nov 2019)

I've not been riding outdoors very often this month, when it's not too wet it's been too cold. 

5/11. Ashley, B5569, High Legh, Tabley. 50.9km
15/11 Morning Ride. 50.9km
21/11 Tabley via B5569, Arley, Hield/Dark Lane, Wincham, Tatton Park. 53.5km

97 points to date.


----------



## dickyknees (29 Nov 2019)

July to August.

*September
September 10 - 51.5 kms (32.0 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor X roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*September 18 - 51.75 kms (32.16 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor X roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*September 20 - 62.7 kms (39 miles) 1 point.*
Home, down the A5 as far as the end of Menai Suspension Bridge on the Caernarfonshire side and return.

*October
October 14th - 51.62 kms (32.08 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Valley, Llanfigael, Elim, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.

*November
November 15th - 53.1kms (33.24 miles) 1 point.*
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Elim, Llantrisant, Bodedern , Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
*November 18th - 53kms (32.98 miles) 1 point.*
Port Penrhyn to Conwy following NCR 5 and return.
*November 29th - 59.54 kms, (37 miles) 1point.*
Llanfairpwll, Menai Bridge, Felinheli, Caernarfon, Saron, Llandwrog, Dinas Dinlle, Caernarfon Airport, Lon Eifion cycle path, Lon Menai cycle path, Britannia Bridge, Llanfairpwll.

*Running total: 49 points*


----------



## Sbudge (30 Nov 2019)

23rd November, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2885161617) A very wet north London loop


----------



## footloose crow (30 Nov 2019)

November total:

1 x 35 miles (56k)

1 x 55 miles (80k)

Overall this month did 220k. Will have a go at doing 300k total in December, maybe even 500. Festive 500 but with the whole month to do it and not just a week. 125k a week....three rides of 40k+ a week, every week? Two 63k rides every week?


----------



## 13 rider (30 Nov 2019)

Nov 3rd 31.3 miles 1 point
Standard St Bernards loop
Nov 8th 31.7 miles 1 point
Variation of the above loop
Nov 10th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Wymeswold ,Wysall ,Keyworth ,Willoughby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Nov 18th 31.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Cogerstone ,Odstone ,Desford ,Kirby Muxloe ,Anstey
Nov 23rd 50.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Asfordby ,Barrow ,Cropston ,Anstey ,Groby ,Newtown ,Anstey
Nov 24th 63.4 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Belton ,Shepshed ,Cropston ,Quorn ,Wymeswold ,Nice Pie ,Sileby ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Nov 30th 32.6 miles 1 point 
Standard Wymeswold loop 

Points in this challenge 122
Points in all challenges 196


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2019)

*Jan 3rd, 51 km*
Todmorden, Bacup, Rossendale, Waterfoot, Deerplay, Walk Mill, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Tod, woods in park, Sour Hall, Bacup Rd, Rochdale canal towpath, Tod.

*Feb 28th, 50 km*
[Singlespeed] Todmorden, A646 to Manchester Rd (Burnley), u-turn and return to Tod, A6033 through Walsden, then Calderbrook and Caldermoor to Littleborough, back to Tod on A6033, circuit of town to clock up exactly my target.

*Mar 29th, 50 km*
Todmorden, Mankinholes, Shade, Walsden, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Portsmouth, Holme Chapel, Overtown, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Widdop Gate, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod.

*Apr 30th, 51 km*
Todmorden, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Sowerby, Shield Hall Ln, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Todmorden.

*May 7th, 57 km*
Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, CVC to 'royd, Cragg Vale climb to Sykes Gate farm, High Stones Rd, Steep Ln, Sowerby, Hubberton Green, Cotton Stones, Blue Ball Rd, Coal Gate Rd, Hubberton Grn, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod.

*May 31st, 85 km*
Clitheroe, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross o' Greet, Ivah, Wray, Salter Fell, Newton, Dunsop Bridge, Whitewell, Cow Ark, Bashall Eaves, Clitheroe.

*June 19th, 50 km*
Tod, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby, hilltop lanes, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, A58 closed due to accident so u-turn... Cragg Vale, 'royd, HB, Tod

*July 24th, 50 km*
Tod, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646 back into Tod, Cross Stone Rd, Great Rock, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge, A6033, Midgehole (Hardcastle Crags) u-turn, A6033, Pecket Well, Old Town Midgley, Luddenden Foot, A646 back to Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway to Hebden Bridge, Tod, A6033 to Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, back into Tod.

*August 24th, 70 km*
Tod, HB, CVC, 'royd, Scout Rd, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake (cafe), Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Sowerby, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, HB, Tod.

*September 14th, 82 km*
Tod, Littleborough, Milnrow, Newhey, Grains Bar (to watch KoM on Tour of Britain), Delph, Diggle, Marsden, Slaithwaite, Scammonden, Ringstone Edge, Boothroyd reservoir... Boothwood reservoir, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Sowerby, Scout Rd, 'royd, towpath to Stubbing Wharf, A646, Tod. [LINK]

*October 13th, 52 km*
Tod, Ewood Ln, Dog House Ln, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Ln, Hubberton Green, Scout Rd, 'royd', CVC, Hebden Bridge, towpath, A646, Tod, Cornholme, Tod.

*November 29th, 51 km*
[Singlespeed] Tod, Walk Mill, Tod, Hebden Bridge, Tod, Littleborough, Tod.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2019)

Dec 1st 33.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Little Daby ,Fell off on ice ,retraced route home

Points in this challenge 123
Points in all challenges 201


----------



## C R (1 Dec 2019)

December 1st. Kempsey, Kerswell Green, Kinnersley, Earl's Croome, Baughton, Upper Strensham, Twyning, Tewkesbury, Bredon, Eckington, Pershore, Besford Bridge, Wadborough, Littleworth, Norton, home. 54.5 km, 1 point. 24 points total.


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Dec 2019)

*10th January:- *Home-Chobham-Sunningdale-Cheapside-WGP-Home. *56.2km

2nd February:- *Home-Stroud, Virginia Water, Sunningdale, Englefield Green, Old Windsor (repeat)-Home. *54km

8th March:- *Home-Chobham-Sunningdale-Ascot-WGP-Home *54.5km

13th April:- *Drakes Trail. Plymouth – Tavistock & back..* 51.6km.

9th May:- *Home-Wentworth-Sunninghill-Ascot-WGP-Home. *52.8km

1st June:- *Home-Chobham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Home. *51.2km* 

*1st July:-* Home-Windsor Great Park-Ascot-Home.* 51.5km

2nd August:- *Home-Chertsey-Chobham-Lightwater-Ascot-WGP-Home. *54.3km

7th September:- *Home-Lyne-Chobham-Ascot-WGP-Home. *52.7km

15th October:- *Home-Egham-Staines-Chertsey-Walton-Bushey Park-Hampton Court-Same return home. *50.4km

24th November:- *Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Lightwater-Ascot-WGP-Home. *50.8km

1st December:- *Home-Chertsey-Walton-Molesey-Hampton-Bushey Park-Lower Sunbury-Chertsey-Staines-Home. *51.2km*


----------



## Eribiste (1 Dec 2019)

Out to Flyford Flavell, up and over The Lenches then home via Pershore for a whisker over 50 kms.

https://www.strava.com/activities/2903807249


----------



## bruce1530 (1 Dec 2019)

January: 1 trip, 1 point
February: 3 trips, 3 points
March: 3 trips, 3 points
April; 4 trips, 5 points
May: 4 trips, 6 points
June: 5 trips, 5 point
July: 4 trips, 5 points
August: 2 trips, 2 points
September: 2 trips, 2 points
October: 3 trips, 3 points
November: 1 trip, 1 point

December 1st: Saltcoats-Largs-Portencross-Saltcoats. Frosty!. 51k
December 31: Saltcoats-Irvine-Troon. 51k

Total: 38 points


----------



## Jon George (1 Dec 2019)

*1st December*
Ipswich – Nacton – Levington – Ipswich – Playford – Culpho - Tuddenham – Westerfield - Ipswich – Henley – Claydon – Ipswich
*52km
1 Point

24 Points Total*


----------



## Osprey (1 Dec 2019)

Jan 5th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford ans return. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2056812280
Jan 13th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, BurryPort, Pembrey and return. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2075812864
Jan 20th. 52km. Llanmorlais, BurryGreen, Rhosilli, Parkmill, Three Crossess, Penclawdd. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2091732752
Jan 25th. 115km. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley. Swansea Bay, Baglan, Margam, Nottage, Porthcawl and return. https://www.strava.com/activities/2102485419

Feb 10th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Middleton, Rhosilli and return. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2136488424
Feb 17th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Swiss Valley Cynheidre and return. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2156213236
Feb 24th. 101km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2171990602

Mar 02nd. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2185854720
March 17th. 104km. Carmarthenshire Topper Audax. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2223724850
Mar 24th 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Fairwood Common, Bishopston, Caswell Mumbles, Gowereton. https://www.strava.com/activities/2236500611
Mar 30th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, PortEynon, Cefn Bryn, Killay, Gowerton. Equilibrium MS3 https://www.strava.com/activities/2251293865

Apr 06th 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanmadoc, Burry Green, Scurlage, Middleton, Rhosilli and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2269827563
Apr 13th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea, Fabian way, and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2285946886
Apr 20th. 101km. Llanmorlais, Pontardulais, Ammanford, Black Mountain Bryn Amman, Ystalyfera, Swansea and home. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2304765992

May 5th. 105km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2343839338
May 12th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1 and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2360977373

Jun 20th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Mumbles, SA1 and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2477539681

July 17th. 105km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2530925740
July 24th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2549995159

Aug 30th. 105km. Llanmorlais, Llanelli, Pembrey, Kidwelly, Ferryside, Carmarthen and return. Equilibrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2664657587

Sept 8th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Llanridian, Fairwood Common, Bishopston, Caswell Mumbles, Gowereton. Equilbrium MS3. https://www.strava.com/activities/2689725058
Sept 21st. 104km. Llanmorlais, Clyne Valley. Swansea Bay, Baglan, Margam, Pyle and return. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2728974586

Oct 12th. 50km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Swiss Valley Cynheidre and return. Equilibrium MS3: http://www.strava.com/activities/2781885692

Nov 17th. 52km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Clyne Valley, Swansea, Fabian way, and return. Croix de Fer http://www.strava.com/activities/2871741386

Nov 24th. 53km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Loughour, Llanelli, Swiss Valley Cynheidre and return. Croix de Fer http://www.strava.com/activities/2887403112

Dec 1st. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Betws, Ammanford and return. Croix de Fer. https://www.strava.com/activities/2904040901

Total points to date: 42


----------



## tallliman (1 Dec 2019)

A long, long overdue and very lazy update......

January (1)
26th January: https://www.strava.com/activities/2104151162 32.07miles

February (3)
17th February: https://www.strava.com/activities/2155471022 41.79 miles
23rd February: https://www.strava.com/activities/2169393707 50.12 miles

March (7)
2nd March: https://www.strava.com/activities/2186191709 68.86 miles
17th March: https://www.strava.com/activities/2220275507 100 miles

Date/Time Riding/Distance/Points
19/03/2019 01:15:59 35.84 1
30/03/2019 03:37:31 53.43 2
01/04/2019 01:27:03 39.44 1
06/04/2019 04:28:15 64.09 3
07/04/2019 03:24:32 49.25 1
16/04/2019 01:27:02 39.95 1
19/04/2019 01:00:30 33.35 1
22/04/2019 03:58:55 81.53 3
23/04/2019 01:06:17 31.18 1
28/04/2019 01:00:27 34.17 1
04/05/2019 05:47:32 84.45 3
07/05/2019 00:13:53 39.79 1
18/05/2019 06:36:33 104.41 4
25/05/2019 03:06:03 50.66 2
09/06/2019 02:59:20 45.00 1
09/06/2019 02:23:48 37.57 1
15/06/2019 03:40:15 51.21 2
29/06/2019 04:46:53 67.13 3
20/07/2019 01:58:51 31.41 1
21/07/2019 03:05:49 50.83 2
30/07/2019 01:54:53 32.52 1
01/08/2019 01:58:43 31.37 1
10/08/2019 05:10:54 84.43 3
15/08/2019 02:28:53 37.69 1
17/08/2019 02:21:28 31.24 1
26/08/2019 04:18:38 62.87 3
08/09/2019 03:23:45 53.38 2
27/09/2019 02:50:30 44.74 1
28/09/2019 04:35:17 65.02 3
27/10/2019 32.12miles 1
10/11/2019 41.13 miles 1
16/11/2019 66.56 miles 3
24/11/2019 37.32 miles 1
01/12/2019 35.68 miles 1

Total 70 points


----------



## The Bystander (1 Dec 2019)

January : 6 rides, 6 points
February : 4 rides, 4 points
March : 3 rides, 3 points
April : 3 rides, 4 points
May : 4 rides, 4 points
June : 4 rides, 4 points
July : 7 rides, 8 points
August : 6 rides, 6 points
September : 3 rides, 3 points
October : 2 rides, 2 points
November : 1 ride, 1 point
December :
*1st* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Thorpe Malsor, Loddington, Foxhall, Rothwell, Harrington, Lamport, Old, home
*53.1 km / 1 point*

Total 43 rides, 46 points


----------



## Domus (1 Dec 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in August.
January - April 30 points.
May - July 31 points

August 3 Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Blackrod, Hindley, Atherton, Walkden, Whitefield and home 82.69 Kms 2 points
August 8 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 17 Home, Prestwich, Heywood, Bury, Unsworth, Prestwich and back home. 56.2 Kms 1 point
August 20 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 23 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Skelwith, Hawkshead, Ferry across Windermere, Crosthwaite, Grange 88 Kms 2 points
August 25 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Warton, Beetham and return via Meethop 74.8 Kms 1 point
September 3 Lancaster to Pateley Bridge. Day 1 of Way of the Roses, 98 Kms 2 points.
September 4 Pateley Bridge to York. Day 2 of Way of the Roses 71.6 Kms 1 point
September 5 York to Bridlington. Day 3 of Way of the Roses, 105.6 Kms 3 points
September 12 Visit to mum's but return via Brinscall and Abbey Village 76.3 Kms 1 point
September 14 Ride to watch the Tour of Britain 50.6 Kms 1 point
September 25 Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Adlington, Farnworth, Bolton and home. 62.2 Kms 1 point
October 2 Farnworth, Adlington, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 65.4 Kms 1 point
October 5 Prestwich, Heaton Park, Heywood, Unsworth, Bury and home 51.6 Kms 1 point
October 12 London to Shoreham FNRttC, 106 Kms 3 points
October 17 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Hawkshead, Windermere Ferry, Crosthwaite, and Grange 82.3 Kms 2 points
October 19 Grange, Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 73 Kms 1 point
October 23 Bury, Tottington, Belmont, Tockholes, Bolton and home. 61.5 Kms 1 point
October 28 Bury, Tottington, Belmont, Tockholes, Feniscowles, Chorley, Rivington, Bolton and home 77.3 Kms
October 31 Audlem, Norton in Hales, Woore, Buerton, Hankelow, Hunserton, Wybunbury, Audlem 53.3 Kms 1 point
November 3 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, return via Horwich and Bolton, 50.4 Kms 1 point
November 15 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 51.53 Kms 1 point
November 20 Walshaw, Tottington, Strawbury Duck, Belmont, Adlington and home via Walkden 63.9 Kms 1 point
December 1 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.7 Kms 1 point

Running total 92 points.


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Dec 2019)

*January 2019 *- 2 points
*February 2019* - 3 points
*March 2019* - 2 points
*April 2019* - 5 points
*May 2019* - 3 points
*June 2019* - 2 points
*July 2019* - 1 point
*August 2019* - 1 point
*September 2019* - 3 points
*October 2019* - 3 points
*November 2019* - 1 point

*1st December 2019
50.38 km* - Scholes, Barwick, Aberford, Saxton, Barkston Ash, Church Fenton, Ryther, Ulleskelf, Church Fenton, Barkston Ash, Saxton, Aberford, Barwick, Scholes and on to home - *1 point*

Running total: *26 points*

Reports in the 'Your ride today' thread


----------



## steverob (1 Dec 2019)

*January: *4 rides, 5 points
*February: *2 rides, 3 points
*March: *4 rides, 8 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *4 rides, 8 points (becoming a bit of a trend here...)
*June: *6 rides, 12 points
*July: *2 rides, 2 points
*August: *2 rides, 4 points
*September:* 1 ride, 1 point
*October: *2 rides, 2 points (we'll call these my injury plagued months!)
*November: *2 rides, 3 points
*1st December: 35.40 miles *- Getting the challenge completed early! Just a random spin going where the feeling took me - no planned route at all. Slow puncture at about halfway, topping up with air every few miles got me to the 75% mark, but had to change the tube eventually - https://www.strava.com/activities/2904503134 - 1 point

*Total so far: 57 points*


----------



## Saluki (1 Dec 2019)

January To End of July is 35 points


August
3/8/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2587080014 pottering around Holkholm 50km 1pt
08/08/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2602516974 Denver, Welney, littleport, Denver and home. 1pt
22/08/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2642401102 home, my regular 20 miler plus some fannying about near West Dereham & Bexwell to make up the mileage. 50km, 1pt
31/08/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2668606138 King's Lynn, Boston, Spalding, Wisbech, King's Lynn. 103 miles 4 points

September
10/09/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2697289434 local riding around Downham. 1 pt
20/09/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2725575025 1pt

October
08/10/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2772498438 1pt oxborough, Marham, back to Downham
12/10/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2783368429 1pt Denver, hilgay, Fincham, Downham
19/10/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2800717790. Downham to King’s Lynn for shopping for lights. Back via Watlington and Barroway Drove. 1pt

November
27/11/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2895512663 Downham, Denver, Hilgay, West Dereham, Fincham, Shouldham, Wimbotsham, Home 51km 1 point. Phew

December
01.12.19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2904680818 Downham towards Welney on 29er. Turned back as mud axle deep. Took Croix out West Dereham, Fincham, Shouldham, Wimbo, home. 1 point.

49 Points so far.


----------



## Fiona R (1 Dec 2019)

*December 2019
Cumulative all challenges 170pts
This challenge (rides 50km><100km only) 44pts
Sun 1st Dec 54km 417m *Chilly Clevedon Home-Ashton Court-Tickenham-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Chelvey-Nailsea-Home *1pt
Sat 7th Dec 219km 1892m* GWR Airmail 200km Audax Home-Bristol-Frenchay-Cromall-Wotton under Edge-Tetbury-Cirencester-Bibury-Burford-Shipton under Wychwood-Chadlington-Brize Norton-Fairford-Down Ampney-Ashton Keynes-Malmsbury-Sherston-Acton Turville-Downend-Frenchay * 5pts
Tues 24th Dec 78km 703m *#Festive500 #Day1 Banana Home-Ashton Court-Failand-Portbury-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Brockley Combe-Winford-Chew Stoke-West Harptree-Bishop Sutton-Chew Stoke-Winford-Barrow Gurney-Home *1pt
Thurs 26th Dec 51km 349m *#Festive500 #Day2 Ham Banana Home-Nailsea-Kingston Seymour-Brockley Combe-Winford-Barrow Gurney-Flax Bourton-Long Ashton-Flax Bourton-Long Ashton-Flax Bourton-Home *1pt
Fri 27th Dec 88km 618m *#Festive500 #Day3 4 1/2 go to Wedmore for coffee plus commute Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Winscombe-Wedmore-Mark-Rooksbridge-Webbington-Winscombe-Sandford-Backwell-Nailsea-Home *2pts
Sat 28th Dec 90km 837m *#Festive500 #Day4 All the Bs and Cs 10000km annual target done! Home-Ashton Court-Clifton Suspension Bridge-Clifton Downs-Bristol-Avonmouth Bridge-Portbury-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Brockley Combe-Winford-Chew Stoke-West Harptree-Bishop Sutton-Chew Stoke-Winford-Barrow Gurney-Home 2*pts
Sun 29th Dec 55km 233m *#Festive500 #Day5 BSG to Bulwarks Home-Backwell-Yatton-Kingston Seymourx2-Nailsea-Backwell-Home *1pt*


----------



## dickyknees (2 Dec 2019)

July to August.

*September*
September 10 - 51.5 kms (32.0 miles) 1 point.
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor X roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
September 18 - 51.75 kms (32.16 miles) 1 point.
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor X roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
September 20 - 62.7 kms (39 miles) 1 point.
Home, down the A5 as far as the end of Menai Suspension Bridge on the Caernarfonshire side and return.

*October*
October 14th - 51.62 kms (32.08 miles) 1 point.
Home, Valley, Llanfigael, Elim, Llantrisant, Trefor x roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, Holyhead, Trearddur Bay, home.

*November*
November 15th - 53.1kms (33.24 miles) 1 point.
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Holyhead, Valley, Llanfigael, Elim, Llantrisant, Bodedern , Caergeiliog, Valley, home.
November 18th - 53kms (32.98 miles) 1 point.
Port Penrhyn to Conwy following NCR 5 and return.
November 29th - 59.54 kms, (37 miles) 1point.
Llanfairpwll, Menai Bridge, Felinheli, Caernarfon, Saron, Llandwrog, Dinas Dinlle, Caernarfon Airport, Lon Eifion cycle path, Lon Menai cycle path, Britannia Bridge, Llanfairpwll.

*December *
December 2nd - 51kms (32.12 miles)
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Porthdafarch, Llaingoch, Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor X roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, Caergeiliog, Valley, home.

*Running total: 50 points.*


----------



## Domus (4 Dec 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in August.
January - April 30 points.
May - July 31 points

August 3 Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Blackrod, Hindley, Atherton, Walkden, Whitefield and home 82.69 Kms 2 points
August 8 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 17 Home, Prestwich, Heywood, Bury, Unsworth, Prestwich and back home. 56.2 Kms 1 point
August 20 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 23 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Skelwith, Hawkshead, Ferry across Windermere, Crosthwaite, Grange 88 Kms 2 points
August 25 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Warton, Beetham and return via Meethop 74.8 Kms 1 point
September 3 Lancaster to Pateley Bridge. Day 1 of Way of the Roses, 98 Kms 2 points.
September 4 Pateley Bridge to York. Day 2 of Way of the Roses 71.6 Kms 1 point
September 5 York to Bridlington. Day 3 of Way of the Roses, 105.6 Kms 3 points
September 12 Visit to mum's but return via Brinscall and Abbey Village 76.3 Kms 1 point
September 14 Ride to watch the Tour of Britain 50.6 Kms 1 point
September 25 Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Adlington, Farnworth, Bolton and home. 62.2 Kms 1 point
October 2 Farnworth, Adlington, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 65.4 Kms 1 point
October 5 Prestwich, Heaton Park, Heywood, Unsworth, Bury and home 51.6 Kms 1 point
October 12 London to Shoreham FNRttC, 106 Kms 3 points
October 17 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Hawkshead, Windermere Ferry, Crosthwaite, and Grange 82.3 Kms 2 points
October 19 Grange, Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 73 Kms 1 point
October 23 Bury, Tottington, Belmont, Tockholes, Bolton and home. 61.5 Kms 1 point
October 28 Bury, Tottington, Belmont, Tockholes, Feniscowles, Chorley, Rivington, Bolton and home 77.3 Kms
October 31 Audlem, Norton in Hales, Woore, Buerton, Hankelow, Hunserton, Wybunbury, Audlem 53.3 Kms 1 point
November 3 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, return via Horwich and Bolton, 50.4 Kms 1 point
November 15 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 51.53 Kms 1 point
November 20 Walshaw, Tottington, Strawbury Duck, Belmont, Adlington and home via Walkden 63.9 Kms 1 point
December 1 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.7 Kms 1 point
December 4 Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Tockholes, Feniscowles, Riley Green, Chorley, Weshoughton, Walkden, Bolton and home 83.6 Kms 2 points.

Running total 94 points.


----------



## slow scot (4 Dec 2019)

December.

4th (57kms) Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Flora's, Drum, Deeside line, Alpine Bikes for stuff.

Total Points: 119


----------



## kapelmuur (5 Dec 2019)

The challenge done for another year!

5/12. Bucklow Hill, High Legh, Great Budworth, Tabley. 54.1km

98 points


----------



## footloose crow (5 Dec 2019)

*5 Dec: *39 miles completed. That is September to December done - which is how long I have had the bike. I can now try for a whole 12 months in 2020!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Dec 2019)

15 January - 52.88 km / 32.86 miles - Anston - Woodsetts - Gildingwells - Carlton-in-Lindrick - Worksop - Rhodesia - Whitwell - Woodall
27 February - 52.38km / 32.55 miles - Whitwell, Barlborough, Clowne, Duckmanton, Eckington, Beighton, Aston-cum-Aughton
18 March - 52.1km / 32.37 miles - Trans Pennine Trail (TPT) from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with a short detour around the lake at Pools Brook Country Park.
28 March - 58.6 km / 36.41 miles - TPT to Tapton Lock into Chesterfield to Holmesbrook Valley Park through smaller parks, past the railway station and return to Tapton Lock then make way home.
11 April - 52.6km / 32.68 miles - TPT from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with loops of the lakes.
01 May - 52.9km / 32.87 miles - TPT from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with a loop of each lake at Rother Valley and Pools Brook Country Park.
10 May - 84.79km / 52.6 miles - TPT Rother Valley Country Park to Poolsbrook Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield to Rother Valley to Poolsbrook to (the new and nearly completed former) Clowne Branch Line to Poolsbrook (again!) to Rother Valley (again!).
23 May - 60.13km / 37.36 miles -Dinnington, Laughton-en-le-Morthen, Firbeck, Styrrup, Oldcotes, Carlton-in-Lindrick, Gildingwells, Worksop, Shireoaks, Netherthorpe, Thorpe Salvin, Kiveton Park.
2 June - 64.95km / 40.36 miles - TPT Rother Valley Country Park to Poolsbrook Country Park to Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock to Rother Valley Country Park
20 June - 51.05km / 31.721 miles - Laughton-en-le-Morthen, Firbeck, Blythe, Worksop, Rhodesia, Netherthorpe, Thorpe Salvin, Harthill
30 June - 81.25km / 50.5 miles -
Thorpe Salvin - Worksop - Barnby Moor - Scrooby - Harworth - Tickhill - Maltby - Aston
8 July - 57.88km / 35.96 - Kiveton Park, Staveley, Inkersall, Eckington, Marsh Lane, Nether Handley, Coal Aston, Jordanthorpe, Norton, Gleadless, Mosborough, Killamarsh, Wales.
23 July - 100.4km / 62.4 miles - Maltby, Tickhill, Bawtry, Retford, North Wheatley, Worksop
6 August - 56.03km / 34.82 miles - Harthill, Clowne, Oxcroft, Bolsover, Carburton, Worksop, Shireoaks
25 August - 72.1km / 44.8 miles - Club Ride from Bolsover through grounds of Hardwick Hall to Pleasley, Tibshelf, Teversal and Scarcliffe including rides to meeting point and back home
15 September - 51km / 31.7 miles - Ride to Clumber with additional loops to make up the mileage.
20 October - 56.03km / 34.82 miles - Harthill, Clowne, Oxcroft, Bolsover, Carburton, Worksop, Shireoaks
3 November - 92.35km / 57.38 miles - From home to Bolsover, Upper Langwith, Nether Langwith, Holbeck, Whitwell, Shireoaks, Kiveton Park, Harthill, Clowne, Bolsover and return home

*6 December - 52.06km / 32.35 miles* - Harthill, Clowne, Glapwell, Palterton, Rowthorne, Hardwick Hall (National Trust), Stainsby, Heath, Bolsover, Shuttlewood, Spinkhill, Killamarsh, Waleswood, Wales, Todwick.

Total to date: 24 points


----------



## Bazzer (6 Dec 2019)

January 1 point
February 1 point
March 1 point
April 1 point
May 2 points
June 4 points
July 2 points
August 4 points
September 4 points
October 4 points
November 4 points
December 6th Culcheth, Glazebury, Golborne, Winwick, Burtonwood, Latchford, Walton, Appleton, Mere, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 87.5 kms 2 points


----------



## bluenotebob (7 Dec 2019)

January to June – 25 rides, 29 points

July - 4 rides, 4 points
August - 1 ride, 1 point
September - 3 rides, 4 points
October - 3 rides, 7 points
November - 3 rides, 4 points

December 7th Home – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – Chalais – la Ville ès Olives – Trémorel – Illifaut – Merdrignac – le Bos Tarju – la Cotinaie – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 56.05km 1 point

Cumulative points: 50


----------



## Saluki (7 Dec 2019)

January To End of July is 35 points


August
3/8/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2587080014 pottering around Holkholm 50km 1pt
08/08/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2602516974 Denver, Welney, littleport, Denver and home. 1pt
22/08/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2642401102 home, my regular 20 miler plus some fannying about near West Dereham & Bexwell to make up the mileage. 50km, 1pt
31/08/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2668606138 King's Lynn, Boston, Spalding, Wisbech, King's Lynn. 103 miles 4 points

September
10/09/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2697289434 local riding around Downham. 1 pt
20/09/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2725575025 1pt

October
08/10/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2772498438 1pt oxborough, Marham, back to Downham
12/10/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2783368429 1pt Denver, hilgay, Fincham, Downham
19/10/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2800717790. Downham to King’s Lynn for shopping for lights. Back via Watlington and Barroway Drove. 1pt

November
27/11/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2895512663 Downham, Denver, Hilgay, West Dereham, Fincham, Shouldham, Wimbotsham, Home 51km 1 point. Phew

December
01.12.19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2904680818 Downham towards Welney on 29er. Turned back as mud axle deep. Took Croix out West Dereham, Fincham, Shouldham, Wimbo, home. 1 point.
07/12/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2917307825 Denver, Welney, Littleport, Ten Mile Bank, home.

50 Points so far.


----------



## steverob (7 Dec 2019)

*January: *4 rides, 5 points
*February: *2 rides, 3 points
*March: *4 rides, 8 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *4 rides, 8 points (becoming a bit of a trend here...)
*June: *6 rides, 12 points
*July: *2 rides, 2 points
*August: *2 rides, 4 points
*September:* 1 ride, 1 point
*October: *2 rides, 2 points (we'll call these my injury plagued months!)
*November: *2 rides, 3 points
*1st December: 35.40 miles *- Getting the challenge completed early! Just a random spin going where the feeling took me - no planned route at all. Slow puncture at about halfway, topping up with air every few miles got me to the 75% mark, but had to change the tube eventually - https://www.strava.com/activities/2904503134 - 1 point
*7th December: 31.78 miles *- Not the route I'd hoped to do today but due to various errands / tasks / visits that had to be performed, was a ride with lots of stops and starts. Did eventually get a reasonable distance done in the end though - https://www.strava.com/activities/2917389904 - 1 point

*Total so far: 58 points*


----------



## Slick (7 Dec 2019)

Slick said:


> A slightly elongated version of the ride above heading over the hills to Giffnock the picking up the A77 cycle path down to Fenwick before cutting across to Stewarton, Dunlop and home for 41 miles.
> 
> *Total 31 Points*


This was on Sunday 1st of December that I had hoped Mrs Slick would have joined me but it proved just too cold for her so it was another solo ride exact same as above.


----------



## aferris2 (8 Dec 2019)

01 Jan: 102.45km https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261 3 points
17 Feb: 109.48km https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510 3 points
09 Mar: 56.06 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2201016970 1 point
27 Mar: 55.56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2244582902 1 point
29 Mar: 51.86 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2249217582 1 point
16 Apr: 111.12 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483 3 points
17 Apr: 51.31 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2297013515 1 point
20 Apr: 58.44 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2305227914 1 point
7 May: 106.35 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/ 3 points
13 May: 51.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2363829218 1 point
21 May: 104 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2385208736/ 3 points
24 May: 102.09 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2393795497 3 points
1 Jun: 103.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2415207072 3 points
3 Jun: 116 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2420306345 3 points
9 Jun: 54.13 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2435858102 1 point
16 Jun: 53.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2454266236 1 point
22 Jun: 103.99 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2471711831 3 points
29 Jun: 106.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2490667742 3 points
11 Jul: 57.75 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2523386298 1 point
16 Jul: 111.72 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2537125276 3 points
23 Jul: 102.71 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2556381195 3 points
25 Jul: 53.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2561525990 1 point
2 Aug: 108.46 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2584304784 3 points
4 Aug: 104.6 km Part 1 Part 2 3 points
27 Aug: 51.92 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2655243075 1 point
16 Sep: 63.87 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2712788165 1 point
25 Sep: 68.08 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2738146484/ 1 point
1 Oct: 53.27 km Strava 1 point
1 Nov: 58.56 km Strava 1 point
25 Nov: 50.27 km Strava 1 point
8 Dec: 51.33 km Strava 1 point
2019 total: 59 points


----------



## Domus (8 Dec 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in August.
January - April 30 points.
May - July 31 points

August 3 Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Blackrod, Hindley, Atherton, Walkden, Whitefield and home 82.69 Kms 2 points
August 8 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 17 Home, Prestwich, Heywood, Bury, Unsworth, Prestwich and back home. 56.2 Kms 1 point
August 20 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 23 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Skelwith, Hawkshead, Ferry across Windermere, Crosthwaite, Grange 88 Kms 2 points
August 25 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Warton, Beetham and return via Meethop 74.8 Kms 1 point
September 3 Lancaster to Pateley Bridge. Day 1 of Way of the Roses, 98 Kms 2 points.
September 4 Pateley Bridge to York. Day 2 of Way of the Roses 71.6 Kms 1 point
September 5 York to Bridlington. Day 3 of Way of the Roses, 105.6 Kms 3 points
September 12 Visit to mum's but return via Brinscall and Abbey Village 76.3 Kms 1 point
September 14 Ride to watch the Tour of Britain 50.6 Kms 1 point
September 25 Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Adlington, Farnworth, Bolton and home. 62.2 Kms 1 point
October 2 Farnworth, Adlington, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 65.4 Kms 1 point
October 5 Prestwich, Heaton Park, Heywood, Unsworth, Bury and home 51.6 Kms 1 point
October 12 London to Shoreham FNRttC, 106 Kms 3 points
October 17 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Hawkshead, Windermere Ferry, Crosthwaite, and Grange 82.3 Kms 2 points
October 19 Grange, Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 73 Kms 1 point
October 23 Bury, Tottington, Belmont, Tockholes, Bolton and home. 61.5 Kms 1 point
October 28 Bury, Tottington, Belmont, Tockholes, Feniscowles, Chorley, Rivington, Bolton and home 77.3 Kms
October 31 Audlem, Norton in Hales, Woore, Buerton, Hankelow, Hunserton, Wybunbury, Audlem 53.3 Kms 1 point
November 3 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, return via Horwich and Bolton, 50.4 Kms 1 point
November 15 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 51.53 Kms 1 point
November 20 Walshaw, Tottington, Strawbury Duck, Belmont, Adlington and home via Walkden 63.9 Kms 1 point
December 1 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.7 Kms 1 point
December 4 Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Tockholes, Feniscowles, Riley Green, Chorley, Weshoughton, Walkden, Bolton and home 83.6 Kms 2 points.
December 8 Home to Chorlton and back plus the Wanderer's ride to Irlam Station with a bit of off road as well. 92.9 Kms 2 points

Running total 96 points.


----------



## Sbudge (8 Dec 2019)

7th December, 52.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2917287800) A very wet & muddy. Wendover, Chesham and Tring. 2019 Done


----------



## Nomadski (10 Dec 2019)

*Jan 12th - 32.24 miles* - Droylsden, Daisy Nook, Chadderton, Heaton Park, Manchester CC, Chorlton - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2073550125
*Feb 13th - 31.39 miles* - Chorlton, Sale, West Timperley, Lymm, Grappenhall, Reverse to Chorlton - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2144213157
*Feb 21st - 36.33 miles* - Withington, Woodhouse Park, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Ashley, Wythenshawe, Chorlton - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2165200518
*Feb 26th - 46.14 miles *- Cheadle, High Lane, Disley, Bollington, Alderley Edge, Gatley, West Didsbury -* 1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2177304366
*March 5th - 36.55 miles* - Guargacho, Golf Del Sur, El Medano, San Isidro, Buzanada, Guaza - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2192782920
*March 11th - 31.76 miles* - Las Galletas, Los Christianos, La Camella, Aldea Blanca, Guargacho - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2207171209
*March 13th - 32.28 miles* - Vilaflor, La Sombrera, Parador de Las Canadas del Teide, Mt. Teide Cable Car Station, Vilaflor - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2210921412
*March 20th - 31.60 miles* - Bridgewater Canal, Altrincham, Mobberley, Wilmslow, Didsbury, Chorlton - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2227428562
*April 7th - 43.14 miles *- Altrincham, Lower Peover, Mottram St Andrew, Gatley - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2273271882
*April 21st - 32.59 miles* - Ashton Under Lyne, Oldham, Middleton, Manchester City Centre - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2307663049
*April 28th - 68.43 miles* - Knutsford, Nrthwich, Winsford, Church Minshull, Middlewich, Lower Peover, Wilmslow, Heald Green - *3 points *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2326477689
*May 13th - 102.2 miles *- Birmingham, Atherstone, Coventry, Kingswood, Rubery, Halesowen, Birmingham - *4 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2362024099
*June 1st - 44.80 mile* - Chorlton, Styal, Adlington, Pott Shrigley, Bollington, Prestbury, Alderley Edge. Wilmslow, Northenden - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2415071825
*June 9th - 58.91 miles* - Ashton Under Lyne, Hadfield, Woodhead Reservoir, Glossop, Chapel-en-le-Frith, Pott Shrigley, Cheadle - *2 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2437131906
*June 22nd - 50.80 miles* - Levenshulme, Stockport, Adlington, Cats Tor, Shining Tor, Walker Barn, Tytherington, Dean Row, Heald Green, Northenden - *2 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2471884646
*July 1st - 34.74 miles* - Guadarranque, Taraguilla, Los Barrios, Palmones - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2495101493
*July 2nd - 32.33 miles* - Guadarranque, Campamento, La Linea de la Concepcion, Gibraltar, Puenta Mayorga - *1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2497618397
*July 3rd - 51.53 miles* - Guadarranque, Estacion de San Roque, Castellar nuevo de la Frontera, Los Angeles, Castellar Viejo de la Frontera - *2 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2501091052
*July 14th - 40.04 miles* - Chorlton, Cheadle Hulme, Poynton, Adlington, Dean Row, Mobberley, Ashley, Northenden - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2532123751
*August 4th - 100 miles* (Garmin recorded 99.40 but it was a 100 mile route...so I'm taking it ) - RideLondon 100 2019 - *4 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2589964432
*August 20th - 45.91 miles *- Audenshaw, Stalybridge, Mossley, Diggle, Delph, Spring Hills, Ashton Under Lyne, Fallowfield - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2636396025
*August 25th - 63.75 miles* - Ashton, Mossley, Denshaw, Sowerby Bridge, Hebden Bridge, Todmorden, Rochdale, Middleton, Manchester CC, Chorlton - *3 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2650995818
*September 1st - 73.38 miles* - Durham, Langley Park, Lanchester, Waskerley (Wabbits), Stanhope, Hamsterley, Bishop Auckland, Fishburn, Bowburn, Durham - *3 points* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2671235356
*September 7th - 44.48 miles* - Chorlton, DrinkWater Park, Radcliffe, Bury, Edgworth, Bromley Cross, Bury, Manchester CC - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2688106348
*September 21st - 36.88 miles* - Chorlton, Stockport, Poynton, Wilmslow, Ashley, West Timperley, Stretford - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2728462033
*October 20th - 33.35 miles* - Chorlton, Wilmslow, Ashley, Baguley, Withington - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2803692574
*November 16th - 31.70 miles* - Trafford Park, Eccles, Heaton Park, Moston, Woodhouses, Clayton Vale, Reddish Bridge, Fallowfield - *1 point* - https://www.strava.com/activities/2869305166

*December 9th - 33.16 miles* - Chorlton, Northenden, Styal, Wilmslow, Mobberley, Hale, Wythenshawe, Fallowfield -* 1 point *- https://www.strava.com/activities/2922187936

*Total 43 points (Beaten 2016 by 1 point woohoo!)

*


----------



## 13 rider (13 Dec 2019)

Dec 1st 33.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Little Daby ,Fell off on ice ,retraced route home
Dec 13th 32.1 mile 1 point
Wymeswold 50 km loop

Points in this challenge 124
Points in all challenges 205


----------



## bluenotebob (14 Dec 2019)

January to June – 25 rides, 29 points

July - 4 rides, 4 points
August - 1 ride, 1 point
September - 3 rides, 4 points
October - 3 rides, 7 points
November - 3 rides, 4 points

December 7th Home – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – Chalais – la Ville ès Olives – Trémorel – Illifaut – Merdrignac – le Bos Tarju – la Cotinaie – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 56.05km 1 point

December 14th Home – Pont Ruelland – les Rues Morvan – la Ville ès Olives – Lac de Loscouët-sur-Meu – la Gautraie – les Treize Chênes – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Cotinaie – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 51.73m 1 point

Cumulative points: 51


----------



## 13 rider (15 Dec 2019)

Dec 1st 33.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Little Daby ,Fell off on ice ,retraced route home
Dec 13th 32.1 mile 1 point
Wymeswold 50 km loop
Dec 15th 31.7 mile 1 point 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Rothley ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 125
Points in all challenges 206


----------



## Slick (15 Dec 2019)

Slick said:


> This was on Sunday 1st of December that I had hoped Mrs Slick would have joined me but it proved just too cold for her so it was another solo ride exact same as above.


Exact same loop again which looks like will be my go to Sunday ride when I just need some miles under my belt. 

*Total 33 Points*


----------



## Milkfloat (16 Dec 2019)

Jan 13th 36.5 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Preston Green, Lowsonford, Beausale, Cubbington, Offchurch, Warwick https://www.strava.com/activities/2075065303
Feb 24th 44.8 miles. Warwick, Sherbourne, Loxley, Admington, Erbrington Hill, Illmington, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Warwick. Ran out of storage space on Garmin 
March 10th 42.8 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Bidford on Avon, Welford on Avon, Stratford upon Avon, Loxley, Charlcote, Wellesbourne, Newbold Pacey, Barford, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2203389258
April 6th - 62.8 miles, Warwick, Shrewley, Kingswood, Meriden, Fillongley, Bedworth, Brinklow, Rugby, Southam, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2268477886
May 12th - 101.4 miles. Ride Birmingham and Midlands. Birmingham, Atherstone, Coventry, Corely, Kingswood, Rubery, Birmingham. https://www.strava.com/activities/2361720560
June 2nd. 60.9 miles. Warwick, Charlcote, Alderminster, Mickleton, Chipping Camden, Brailles, Middle Tysoe, Kineton, Leamington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2416611458
July 14th. 45.6 miles. Warwick, Barford, Moreton Morrell, Sunrising Hill, Burton Dassett, Bishops Itchington, Long Itchington, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2530447396
August 26th. 38 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Welford on Avon, Stratford upon Avon, Loxely, Sherbourne, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2652429860
September 1st. 50.8 miles. Warwick, Napton on the Hill, Fenny Compton, Farnbourgh, Avon Dassett, Burton Dassett, Radway, Kineton, Wellesbourne, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2669576958
October 6th 43.8 miles. Warwick, Loxley, Preston on Stour, Larkstoke Hill, Arnscote, Pillerton, Wellesbourne, Oakley Wood, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/276664478.
November 3rd. 36 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Welford on Avon, Stratford upon Avon, Loxely, Sherbourne, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2837183594
December 16th 38 miles. Warwick, Aston Cantlow, Welford on Avon, Stratford upon Avon, Loxely, Sherbourne, Warwick. https://www.strava.com/activities/2933847284


----------



## Domus (16 Dec 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in August.
January - April 30 points.
May - July 31 points

August 3 Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Blackrod, Hindley, Atherton, Walkden, Whitefield and home 82.69 Kms 2 points
August 8 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 17 Home, Prestwich, Heywood, Bury, Unsworth, Prestwich and back home. 56.2 Kms 1 point
August 20 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 23 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Skelwith, Hawkshead, Ferry across Windermere, Crosthwaite, Grange 88 Kms 2 points
August 25 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Warton, Beetham and return via Meethop 74.8 Kms 1 point
September 3 Lancaster to Pateley Bridge. Day 1 of Way of the Roses, 98 Kms 2 points.
September 4 Pateley Bridge to York. Day 2 of Way of the Roses 71.6 Kms 1 point
September 5 York to Bridlington. Day 3 of Way of the Roses, 105.6 Kms 3 points
September 12 Visit to mum's but return via Brinscall and Abbey Village 76.3 Kms 1 point
September 14 Ride to watch the Tour of Britain 50.6 Kms 1 point
September 25 Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Adlington, Farnworth, Bolton and home. 62.2 Kms 1 point
October 2 Farnworth, Adlington, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 65.4 Kms 1 point
October 5 Prestwich, Heaton Park, Heywood, Unsworth, Bury and home 51.6 Kms 1 point
October 12 London to Shoreham FNRttC, 106 Kms 3 points
October 17 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Hawkshead, Windermere Ferry, Crosthwaite, and Grange 82.3 Kms 2 points
October 19 Grange, Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 73 Kms 1 point
October 23 Bury, Tottington, Belmont, Tockholes, Bolton and home. 61.5 Kms 1 point
October 28 Bury, Tottington, Belmont, Tockholes, Feniscowles, Chorley, Rivington, Bolton and home 77.3 Kms
October 31 Audlem, Norton in Hales, Woore, Buerton, Hankelow, Hunserton, Wybunbury, Audlem 53.3 Kms 1 point
November 3 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, return via Horwich and Bolton, 50.4 Kms 1 point
November 15 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 51.53 Kms 1 point
November 20 Walshaw, Tottington, Strawbury Duck, Belmont, Adlington and home via Walkden 63.9 Kms 1 point
December 1 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.7 Kms 1 point
December 4 Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Tockholes, Feniscowles, Riley Green, Chorley, Weshoughton, Walkden, Bolton and home 83.6 Kms 2 points.
December 8 Home to Chorlton and back plus the Wanderer's ride to Irlam Station with a bit of off road as well. 92.9 Kms 2 points
December 16 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Carnforth and return via Warton 84 Kms 2 points

Running total 98 points.


----------



## kapelmuur (16 Dec 2019)

9/12 Ashley, Mobberley, Peover Superior. 52km
16/12 Beware, black ice! 50.9km

100 points!


----------



## Domus (18 Dec 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in August.
January - April 30 points.
May - July 31 points

August 3 Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Blackrod, Hindley, Atherton, Walkden, Whitefield and home 82.69 Kms 2 points
August 8 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 17 Home, Prestwich, Heywood, Bury, Unsworth, Prestwich and back home. 56.2 Kms 1 point
August 20 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 23 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Skelwith, Hawkshead, Ferry across Windermere, Crosthwaite, Grange 88 Kms 2 points
August 25 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Warton, Beetham and return via Meethop 74.8 Kms 1 point
September 3 Lancaster to Pateley Bridge. Day 1 of Way of the Roses, 98 Kms 2 points.
September 4 Pateley Bridge to York. Day 2 of Way of the Roses 71.6 Kms 1 point
September 5 York to Bridlington. Day 3 of Way of the Roses, 105.6 Kms 3 points
September 12 Visit to mum's but return via Brinscall and Abbey Village 76.3 Kms 1 point
September 14 Ride to watch the Tour of Britain 50.6 Kms 1 point
September 25 Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Adlington, Farnworth, Bolton and home. 62.2 Kms 1 point
October 2 Farnworth, Adlington, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 65.4 Kms 1 point
October 5 Prestwich, Heaton Park, Heywood, Unsworth, Bury and home 51.6 Kms 1 point
October 12 London to Shoreham FNRttC, 106 Kms 3 points
October 17 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Hawkshead, Windermere Ferry, Crosthwaite, and Grange 82.3 Kms 2 points
October 19 Grange, Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 73 Kms 1 point
October 23 Bury, Tottington, Belmont, Tockholes, Bolton and home. 61.5 Kms 1 point
October 28 Bury, Tottington, Belmont, Tockholes, Feniscowles, Chorley, Rivington, Bolton and home 77.3 Kms
October 31 Audlem, Norton in Hales, Woore, Buerton, Hankelow, Hunserton, Wybunbury, Audlem 53.3 Kms 1 point
November 3 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, return via Horwich and Bolton, 50.4 Kms 1 point
November 15 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 51.53 Kms 1 point
November 20 Walshaw, Tottington, Strawbury Duck, Belmont, Adlington and home via Walkden 63.9 Kms 1 point
December 1 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.7 Kms 1 point
December 4 Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Tockholes, Feniscowles, Riley Green, Chorley, Weshoughton, Walkden, Bolton and home 83.6 Kms 2 points.
December 8 Home to Chorlton and back plus the Wanderer's ride to Irlam Station with a bit of off road as well. 92.9 Kms 2 points
December 16 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Carnforth and return via Warton 84 Kms 2 points
December 18 Train to Barrow and cycle to Grange via Bay Cycle Way. 55Kms 1 point

Running total 99 points.


----------



## aferris2 (19 Dec 2019)

01 Jan: 102.45km https://www.strava.com/activities/2048787261 3 points
17 Feb: 109.48km https://www.strava.com/activities/2155990510 3 points
09 Mar: 56.06 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2201016970 1 point
27 Mar: 55.56 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2244582902 1 point
29 Mar: 51.86 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2249217582 1 point
16 Apr: 111.12 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2294208483 3 points
17 Apr: 51.31 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2297013515 1 point
20 Apr: 58.44 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2305227914 1 point
7 May: 106.35 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2349035517/ 3 points
13 May: 51.07 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2363829218 1 point
21 May: 104 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2385208736/ 3 points
24 May: 102.09 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2393795497 3 points
1 Jun: 103.1 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2415207072 3 points
3 Jun: 116 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2420306345 3 points
9 Jun: 54.13 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2435858102 1 point
16 Jun: 53.8 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2454266236 1 point
22 Jun: 103.99 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2471711831 3 points
29 Jun: 106.4 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2490667742 3 points
11 Jul: 57.75 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2523386298 1 point
16 Jul: 111.72 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2537125276 3 points
23 Jul: 102.71 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2556381195 3 points
25 Jul: 53.7 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2561525990 1 point
2 Aug: 108.46 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2584304784 3 points
4 Aug: 104.6 km Part 1 Part 2 3 points
27 Aug: 51.92 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2655243075 1 point
16 Sep: 63.87 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2712788165 1 point
25 Sep: 68.08 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2738146484/ 1 point
1 Oct: 53.27 km Strava 1 point
1 Nov: 58.56 km Strava 1 point
25 Nov: 50.27 km Strava 1 point
8 Dec: 51.33 km Strava 1 point
19 Dec: 63.01 km Part 1 Part 2 1 point
2019 total: 60 points


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Dec 2019)

22nd December, Denmark, 66km

https://strava.app.link/JSKq7faFC2


----------



## 13 rider (22 Dec 2019)

Dec 1st 33.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Little Daby ,Fell off on ice ,retraced route home
Dec 13th 32.1 mile 1 point
Wymeswold 50 km loop
Dec 22nd 31.4 miles 1 point 
St Bernards loop

Points in this challenge 125
Points in all challenges 206


----------



## Houthakker (22 Dec 2019)

*December*
22nd – Lytham, Kirkham, Eccleston, Poulton, Blackpool, home – 33 miles – 1 point
* 
Jan - 3 Points
Feb - 3 Points
Mar - 1 Point
Apr – 4 points
May – 3 points
June – 5 points
July – 4 Points
Aug – 2 point
Sep – 1 Point
Oct – 1 point
Nov– 1 point
Dec – 1 point
Total – 29 Points*


----------



## Slick (22 Dec 2019)

Slick said:


> Exact same loop again which looks like will be my go to Sunday ride when I just need some miles under my belt.
> 
> *Total 33 Points*


Neilston, Giffnock, Fenwick, Kilmarnock, Fenwick, Stewarton, Dunlop and home for a smidge over 50 miles.

*Total 35 Points *


----------



## ColinJ (22 Dec 2019)

*Jan 3rd, 51 km*
Todmorden, Bacup, Rossendale, Waterfoot, Deerplay, Walk Mill, Over Town, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Tod, woods in park, Sour Hall, Bacup Rd, Rochdale canal towpath, Tod.

*Feb 28th, 50 km*
[Singlespeed] Todmorden, A646 to Manchester Rd (Burnley), u-turn and return to Tod, A6033 through Walsden, then Calderbrook and Caldermoor to Littleborough, back to Tod on A6033, circuit of town to clock up exactly my target.

*Mar 29th, 50 km*
Todmorden, Mankinholes, Shade, Walsden, Bacup Rd, Sourhall, Portsmouth, Holme Chapel, Overtown, Greencliffe Ln, Long Causeway, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Widdop Gate, Slack, Blackshaw Head, Great Rock, Cross Stone Rd, Tod.

*Apr 30th, 51 km*
Todmorden, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Sowerby, Shield Hall Ln, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Todmorden.

*May 7th, 57 km*
Todmorden, Hebden Bridge, CVC to 'royd, Cragg Vale climb to Sykes Gate farm, High Stones Rd, Steep Ln, Sowerby, Hubberton Green, Cotton Stones, Blue Ball Rd, Coal Gate Rd, Hubberton Grn, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Walsden, Tod.

*May 31st, 85 km*
Clitheroe, Grindleton, Slaidburn, Cross o' Greet, Ivah, Wray, Salter Fell, Newton, Dunsop Bridge, Whitewell, Cow Ark, Bashall Eaves, Clitheroe.

*June 19th, 50 km*
Tod, Hebden Bridge, 'royd, Scout Rd, Sowerby, hilltop lanes, Steep Ln, High Stones Rd, Turvin Rd, Blackstone Edge, A58 closed due to accident so u-turn... Cragg Vale, 'royd, HB, Tod

*July 24th, 50 km*
Tod, A646, Mankinholes, Lumbutts, Woodhouse Rd, A646 back into Tod, Cross Stone Rd, Great Rock, Blackshaw Head, Slack, Lee Wood, Hebden Bridge, A6033, Midgehole (Hardcastle Crags) u-turn, A6033, Pecket Well, Old Town Midgley, Luddenden Foot, A646 back to Mytholmroyd, Calder Valley Cycleway to Hebden Bridge, Tod, A6033 to Walsden, Hollins Rd, Shade, back into Tod.

*August 24th, 70 km*
Tod, HB, CVC, 'royd, Scout Rd, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Hollingworth Lake (cafe), Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Sowerby, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, HB, Tod.

*September 14th, 82 km*
Tod, Littleborough, Milnrow, Newhey, Grains Bar (to watch KoM on Tour of Britain), Delph, Diggle, Marsden, Slaithwaite, Scammonden, Ringstone Edge, Boothroyd reservoir... Boothwood reservoir, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Sowerby, Scout Rd, 'royd, towpath to Stubbing Wharf, A646, Tod. [LINK]

*October 13th, 52 km*
Tod, Ewood Ln, Dog House Ln, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge, Blue Ball Ln, Hubberton Green, Scout Rd, 'royd', CVC, Hebden Bridge, towpath, A646, Tod, Cornholme, Tod.

*November 29th, 51 km*
[Singlespeed] Tod, Walk Mill, Tod, Hebden Bridge, Tod, Littleborough, Tod.

*December 22nd, 50 km*
Tod, Lumbutts, Shade, Hollins Rd, Walsden, A6033, Calderbrook, Caldermoor, Littleborough, Blackstone Edge Old Rd, A58 over the summit, Blue Ball Rd, Hubberton Green, Luddenden Foot, Solomon Hill, Midgley, Old Town, Pecket Well, Hebden Bridge, Tod.


----------



## Rob and Alison (23 Dec 2019)

January
5th. 58km. *With Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey Moor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Caenby, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Toft-next-Newton, W.Rasen, Osgodgby, Claxby, Holton-le-Moor, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
6th. 67km. solo. Caistor, N.K.Moor, N.Kelsey, Howsham, Kettleby, Brigg, Scawby, Messingham, Scotter, Kirton-in-Lindsey, Redbourne, Waddingham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, Moortown, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
11th. 58km. *with Stig. route as per Jan 5th.
18th. 58km. solo. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Swallow, Cuxwold, Beelsby, Waltham, Brigsley, Ashby-cum-Fenby, E.Ravendale, Wold Newton, Binbrook, Thoresway, Rothwell, Caistor.
19th. 67km. Tandem. Caistor, Nettleton, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Osgodby, W.Rasen, Toft-next-Newton, Spridlington, Normanby-by-Spital, Glentham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor.
20th. 58km. *with Stig. Caistor, Howsham, Kettleby, Wrawby, Saxby, Horkstow Bridge, Saxby, Ancholme Way, Brigg, Kettleby, Somerby, Searby, N.K.Moor, Caistor.

February
10th. 51km. Tandem Caistor, Gt.Limber, Grasby Bottoms, Kirmington, Wootton, Burnham, Melston Ross, Bigby, Kettleby, Howsham, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor.
10th. 54km *with Stig. Caistor, N.K.Moor, Moortown, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Waddingham, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Kingerby, Osgodby, Claxby, Holton-le-Moor, N.K.Moor, Caistor.
23rd. 65km. solo. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Brocklesby, Ulceby, Wootton, Barton, Horkstow, Middlegate Lane, Melton Ross, Bigby, Somerby, Clixby, Caistor.
24th. 65km. *with Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, Spridlington, Newtoft, W.Rasen, Osgodby, Kirby, N.Owersby, Holton-le-Moor, Moortown, Caistor.

March.
2nd. 55km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32123772 . on Tandem.
29th. 67km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32946996? *with Stig.
30th. 67km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/32991499? solo

April.
19th. 53km. Tandem. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Redbourne, Scawby, Broughton, Brigg, Howsham, Caistor.
20th. 55km. *with Stig. Caistor, Kirmington, Wootton, Deepdale, Burnham, Elsham, Wrawby, Kettleby, Howsham, Caistor.
21st. 59km. Solo. Caistor, Somerby, Bigby, Melton Ross, Middlegate Lane, Horkstow, Bonby, Worlaby, Wrawby, Brigg, Cadney, Howsham, Caistor.
22nd. 55km. *with Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Bishop Norton, Glentham, Toft Newton, West Rasen, Osgodby, Moortown, Nettleton, Caistor.

May.
3rd. 55km. Solo. Caistor, N.K.Moor, Moortown, Nettleton, Mansgate hill, Rothwell, Thoresway, Walesby, Claxby, Normanby-le-Wold, Nettleton, Moortown, Caistor.
11th. 67km. Tandem. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Osgodby, W.Rasen, Spridlington, Glentham, Snitterby, Brandy Wharf, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, Caistor.
25th. 58km. *with Stig. Caistor, N.Kelsey, S.Kelsey, Brandy Wharf, Snitterby, Glentham, Normanby-by-Spital, W.Rasen, Osgodby, Claxby,Holton-le-Moor, Caistor.

June.
1st. 55km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/35435880 *with Stig.
2nd. 53km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/35486942 solo.
9th. 60km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/35774972 on Tandem.
15th. 68km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/36002753 on Tandem.
16th. 67km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/36053201 on Tandem.

July
21st. 58km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/37557522 *Solo with Stig.

August.
11th. 86km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/38467138 *Solo with Stig.
18th. 56km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/38810216 *Solo with Stig.

September.
28th. 52km. Caistor, Gt.Limber, Brocklesby, Ulceby, Wootton, Melton Ross, Bigby, Kettleby, Howsham, N.Kelsey Moor, Caistor. *Solo with Stig.

October
12th. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/40957264 *Solo with Stig.

November
24th. 51km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/42264049 *Solo with Stig

December.
23rd. 67km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/43010611 *Solo with Stig.


----------



## lane (23 Dec 2019)

*January*
6th. 74km. Sudbury. 1 point.

*February*
9th 51km Costock 1 Point (Derby, Sawley, Kegworth, East Leake, Costock and return via same route)
16th 54km Findern 1 Point (Home, Elevaston, Aston on Trent, Stenson, Findern & return via same route)
23rd 63km Barrow Upon Soar 1point (Home, Sawley, Kegworth, Sutton Bonnington, Normanton on Soar, Barrow on Soar & return via same route)

*March*
17th 50km Findern 1 Point (Home, Elevaston, Aston on Trent, Stenson, Findern & return via same route)
24th 69km Dale Abbey 1 point
30th 52km Wilson 1 point

*April*
16th 51km Swarkestone Lock, Aston, Weston, Thurlston, Derby circuit 1 point
21st 50km Derby, Findern, Stenson, Derby. 1 Point
23rd. 50km Same ride as the 21st. 1 point.

*May*
4th Derby to Sandy (Beds) 155km 3 points
5th Sandy to Bourne (Lincs) 101km 3 points
6th Bourne to Derby 94km 2 points
15th Normington on Soar via Trent Lock 51km 1 point
18th May, Derby, Barrow, Old Dalby, East Leake 85km 2 points
26th May 104km https://www.strava.com/activities/2399350342 3 Points
28th May 50km https://www.strava.com/activities/2404857301 1 Point

*June*
16th 53km https://www.strava.com/activities/2454840817 1 Point
19th June 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2464105726 1 Point
22nd June 82km https://www.strava.com/activities/2472074778 2 Points
30th June 120km https://www.strava.com/activities/2492992582/segments/62746842157 3 points

*July*
6th July 116km https://www.strava.com/activities/2509698804 3 points
14th July 14th July 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/2531975404 3 points
20th July Suffolk Lanes Audax 168km https://www.strava.com/activities/2550549429 4 points
23rd July 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/2557475514 1 point

*August*
2nd August 120km https://www.strava.com/activities/2584859998 3 points
23rd August 210km https://www.strava.com/activities/2645089606 5 points
27th August 50km https://www.strava.com/activities/2657089892 1 Point
31st August 84km https://www.strava.com/activities/2667341669 2 points

*Sept*
15th September 101 km Wold Traverse Audax https://www.strava.com/activities/2712132397 3 Points
8th September 93km https://www.strava.com/activities/2690776581 2 Points
28th September 62km https://www.strava.com/activities/2746737604

*Oct*
5Tth October 98km. Derby, Ashby De La Zouch, Charnwood, Barrow upon Soar, Kegworth, Derby https://www.strava.com/activities/2765220193 2 points
12th October 54km https://www.strava.com/activities/2783376608 1 point
20th Oct 87km https://www.strava.com/activities/2803926065 2 points

*NOV*

3rd Nov 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2838573293 1 point
10 Nov 92km https://www.strava.com/activities/2855701241 2 points
16th Nov 50 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2869702613 1 point
24th Nov 87km https://www.strava.com/activities/2888480139 2 points

*DEC*

23rd Dec 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/2951365070 1 point


Total Points 72 points


----------



## Jenkins (23 Dec 2019)

I'd like to report that I've completed both of the half century challenges for this year! As with the 100k challenge they were something i'd hoped to do but not a definite target, so here are the qualifying rides

50 mile rides
January: https://www.strava.com/activities/2060607960 Waldringfield, Great Bealings, Claydon & Ipswich 50.4 miles
February: https://www.strava.com/activities/2153721346 Waldringfield, Grundisburgh & Tuddenham 50.6 miles
March: https://www.strava.com/activities/2193315747 Mountain bike to Felixstowe, then home, change bikes & out to Ipswich & back 54.6 miles
April: https://www.strava.com/activities/2289625454 Waldringfield, Great Bealings, Westerfield & Ipswich 53 miles
May: https://www.strava.com/activities/2406338898 Loop from Diss to Bressingham, Thelnetham, Thornham Magna & Eye 52.7 miles
June: https://www.strava.com/activities/2471354688 Waldringfield, Grundisburgh, Needham Market & Ipswich 53.6 miles
July: https://www.strava.com/activities/2539918689 Loop from Lowestoft to Beccles, Reedham, Damgate, Caister & Great Yarmouth and back to Lowestoft for round tower church pics & a ride on the Reedham Chain Ferry the day after a 72 mile ride home from Ely 54.8 miles. OR https://www.strava.com/activities/2514581464 Diss to Taseburgh, Woodton Long Stratton & back to Diss to photograph 11 round tower churches 50.4 miles
August: https://www.strava.com/activities/2584236432 Helmingham via Ipwich & home via Ashbocking, Grundisburgh & Tuddenham 50.2 miles
September: https://www.strava.com/activities/2733430467 Woodbridge, Ramsholt, Hollesley & back 52.4 miles
October: https://www.strava.com/activities/2828634203 Woodbridge, Ufford, Bredfield, Great Bealings & Waldringfield 63.9 miles
November: https://www.strava.com/activities/2859785833 Alton Water, Capel St. Mary, Washbrook , Ipsich & an emergency pub stop in a downpour 50.6 miles
December: https://www.strava.com/activities/2917371809 A shopping trip to Next via Waldringfield, Westerfield, Claydon, Bramford & Martlesham 50.9 miles

50k rides
January: https://www.strava.com/activities/2093984003 Pickenflick test ride to Claydon & back 65.5km
February: https://www.strava.com/activities/2122394048 Another run to Claydon to deliver a birthday card 57.8km
March: https://www.strava.com/activities/2220612922 Standard route to Westerfield & back 52.4km
April: https://www.strava.com/activities/2292141761 Waldringfield, Rushmere & Martlesham intending to have lunch out – and not bothering 64.7km
May: https://www.strava.com/activities/2377690836 A shopping trip to Halfords & Lidl in Ipswich 61.9km
June: https://www.strava.com/activities/2447259757 Variation of the Westerfield run 50.2km
July: https://www.strava.com/activities/2551084635 Another extended shopping trip to Ipswich 58.4km
August: https://www.strava.com/activities/2610698114 An extended shopping trip to Next for vouchers for sister's birthday 52.5km
September: https://www.strava.com/activities/2682150856 Another variation of the Westerfield loop 56.4km
October: https://www.strava.com/activities/2785776879 Another variation of the Westerfield loop with added shopping 55.1km
November: https://www.strava.com/activities/2888555969 A bit of shopping & checking out a gig venue's location 50.9km
December: https://www.strava.com/activities/2934803469 Another variation of the Westerfield loop 60.6km


----------



## iandg (24 Dec 2019)

*2019

January:*
6th Jan: Dumfries 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2058995407 1 Point
27th Jan: Dumfries 58km https://www.strava.com/activities/2106236192 1 Point

*February:*
10th Feb: Point/Stornoway 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/2136792683 1 Point
11th Feb: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2139047274 1 Point
19th Feb: Stornoway (Ravenspoint/Callanish 100km) 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/2160385881 3 points
24th Feb: Stornoway (Achmore/Callanish loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2172111629 1 Point
28th Feb: Stornoway (Callanish/Achmore loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2181672984 1 Point

*March:*
15th Mar: Dumfries (Johnstonebridge out and back) 55km https://www.strava.com/activities/2215351703 1 Point
23rd Mar: Stornoway (Leurbost/Callanish/Carloway loop) 65km https://www.strava.com/activities/2234160914 1 Point
25th Mar: Stornoway (Ness out and back) 100km https://www.strava.com/activities/2240367097 3 Points
31st Mar: Stornoway (Callanish/Achmore loop) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2254800082 1 Point

*April:*
2nd Apr: Stornoway (Ravenspoint out and back) 70.1km https://www.strava.com/activities/2259614925 1 Point
6th Apr: Stornoway (Westside Loop) 75km https://www.strava.com/activities/2269505411 1 Point
12th Apr: Stornoway (Tarbert and back) 116km https://www.strava.com/activities/2284441794 3 Points
21st Apr: Moniaive to Dumfries (via Haugh of Urr) fixed 55.2km https://www.strava.com/activities/2308121744 1 Point

*May:*
26th May: Dumfries (KM Rally breakfast ride return via Thornhill and Ae) 75.7km https://www.strava.com/activities/2398814410 1 Point

*June:*
5th June: Dumfries (Borgue and back - CUK D&G) 113.9km https://www.strava.com/activities/2425836113 3 Points
16th June: Galashiels (No Work For Us Today Audax) 201km https://www.strava.com/activities/2456032344 5 points
19th June: Dumfries (Ringford and back - CUK D&G) 94km https://www.strava.com/activities/2463070234 2 Points
26th June: Dumfries (Moniaive - CUK D&G) 80km https://www.strava.com/activities/2482012715 2 Points

*July:*
3rd July: Dumfries (Dumfries CC 'Run to the Hills') 62.4km https://www.strava.com/activities/2501775239 1 point
10th July Dumfries (Caerlaverock Castle - CUK D&G) 67km https://www.strava.com/activities/2520256705 1 point
12th July Dumfries (Oot Tae Carrick Audax Perm) 200km https://www.strava.com/activities/2526283718 5 points
14th July Dumfries (Shawhead-Thornhill-Ae loop) 76.3km https://www.strava.com/activities/2530431883 1 point
21st July Dumfries (Ae rough stuff) 57.7km https://www.strava.com/activities/2550124355 1 point
22nd July Dumfries (Monday Morning 'Bridge' Club Run) 66.5km https://www.strava.com/activities/2553231405 1 point

*August:*
5th August Dumfries (Monday Morning Bridge Club Run) 107.7km https://www.strava.com/activities/2592616574 3 points
10th August Dumfries (Dumfries CC Club Run) 69.2km https://www.strava.com/activities/2606477897 1 point
21st August Dumfries (Carsethorn - CUK D&G) 68.1km https://www.strava.com/activities/2638222331 1 point
27th August Dumfries (Ae loop) 54.6km https://www.strava.com/activities/2655613783 1 point
28th August Dumfries (St John's Town of Dalry - CUK D&G) 106km https://www.strava.com/activities/2659065435 3 points

*September:*
2nd Sept: Moffat (meet up with Richard Barrett) 73km https://www.strava.com/activities/2673182552 1 point
7th Sept: Dumfries (Dumfries CC Club Run) 81.2km https://www.strava.com/activities/2686955709 2 points
14th Sept: Dumfries (Dumfries CC Club Run) 87.8km https://www.strava.com/activities/2707158924 2 Points
18th Sept: Dumfries (Kirkudbright and Back - CUK D&G) 85.9 km https://www.strava.com/activities/2719484596 2 Points
22nd Sept: Hallbankgate (Annan and Alston 200km Audax) 206.9km https://www.strava.com/activities/2732065122 5 Points

*October:*
29th Oct: Dumfries (Glen Kiln - Speddoch - Dunscore loop + extra) 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/2826210523 1 point

*November:*
27th Nov: Dumfries (Auldgirth-Loch Ettrick-Ae) 51.1km https://www.strava.com/activities/2895067989 1point

*December:*
8th Dec: Scottish Borders Randonneurs Xmas Lunch Ride (Selkirk) 76.8km https://www.strava.com/activities/2920369242 1 point

*Total: *68 points


----------



## Domus (24 Dec 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in August.
January - April 30 points.
May - July 31 points

August 3 Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Blackrod, Hindley, Atherton, Walkden, Whitefield and home 82.69 Kms 2 points
August 8 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 17 Home, Prestwich, Heywood, Bury, Unsworth, Prestwich and back home. 56.2 Kms 1 point
August 20 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 23 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Skelwith, Hawkshead, Ferry across Windermere, Crosthwaite, Grange 88 Kms 2 points
August 25 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Warton, Beetham and return via Meethop 74.8 Kms 1 point
September 3 Lancaster to Pateley Bridge. Day 1 of Way of the Roses, 98 Kms 2 points.
September 4 Pateley Bridge to York. Day 2 of Way of the Roses 71.6 Kms 1 point
September 5 York to Bridlington. Day 3 of Way of the Roses, 105.6 Kms 3 points
September 12 Visit to mum's but return via Brinscall and Abbey Village 76.3 Kms 1 point
September 14 Ride to watch the Tour of Britain 50.6 Kms 1 point
September 25 Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Adlington, Farnworth, Bolton and home. 62.2 Kms 1 point
October 2 Farnworth, Adlington, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 65.4 Kms 1 point
October 5 Prestwich, Heaton Park, Heywood, Unsworth, Bury and home 51.6 Kms 1 point
October 12 London to Shoreham FNRttC, 106 Kms 3 points
October 17 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Hawkshead, Windermere Ferry, Crosthwaite, and Grange 82.3 Kms 2 points
October 19 Grange, Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 73 Kms 1 point
October 23 Bury, Tottington, Belmont, Tockholes, Bolton and home. 61.5 Kms 1 point
October 28 Bury, Tottington, Belmont, Tockholes, Feniscowles, Chorley, Rivington, Bolton and home 77.3 Kms
October 31 Audlem, Norton in Hales, Woore, Buerton, Hankelow, Hunserton, Wybunbury, Audlem 53.3 Kms 1 point
November 3 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, return via Horwich and Bolton, 50.4 Kms 1 point
November 15 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 51.53 Kms 1 point
November 20 Walshaw, Tottington, Strawbury Duck, Belmont, Adlington and home via Walkden 63.9 Kms 1 point
December 1 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.7 Kms 1 point
December 4 Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Tockholes, Feniscowles, Riley Green, Chorley, Weshoughton, Walkden, Bolton and home 83.6 Kms 2 points.
December 8 Home to Chorlton and back plus the Wanderer's ride to Irlam Station with a bit of off road as well. 92.9 Kms 2 points
December 16 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Carnforth and return via Warton 84 Kms 2 points
December 18 Train to Barrow and cycle to Grange via Bay Cycle Way. 55Kms 1 point
December 24 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via Egerton, Belmont and Rivington return via Adlington and Horwich 59.3 Kms 1 point

Running total 100 points.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Dec 2019)

Dec 1st 33.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Little Daby ,Fell off on ice ,retraced route home
Dec 13th 32.1 mile 1 point
Wymeswold 50 km loop
Dec 22nd 31.4 miles 1 point
St Bernards loop
Dec 25th 32.5 miles 1 point 
Wymeswold loop 

Points in this challenge 126
Points in all challenges 207


----------



## Spinney (25 Dec 2019)

*Jan
27th - 31.5 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Thornbury, Cromhall - *1 point

Feb
16th - 41.45 miles* - Tytherington, Elberton, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, Damery - *1 point
24th - 32.4 miles* - Hawkesbury Upton, Sopworth, Sherston, Shipton Moyne, Tetbury, Wotton-under-Edge - *1 point

March
25th - 50.4 miles* - Stinchcombe, Gloucester (outskirts), Frampton, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Damery - *2 points

April
28th - 33 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Titherington, Cromhall - *1 point

May
11th - 53 miles* - FLAB 50 mile sportive - Ilkley, Grassington, Kettlewell, Arncliffe, Grassington, Ilkley - *2 points

June
27th - 32 miles* - Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Titherington, Cromhall - *1 point

July
21st - 41 miles* - Levens, Sedgewick, Old Town, Kirkby Lonsdale, Burton-in-Lonsdale, Warton, Silverdale, Arnside, Levens - *1 point

August
3rd - 31.5 miles* - Cromhall, Millbury Heath, Thornbury, Oldbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcome - *1 point

Sept
1st - 36.4 miles* - Beetham, Milnthorpe, Storth, Silverdale, Carnforth, Over Kellet, Kirkby Lonsdale, Burton-in-Kendal, Beetham - *1 point

Oct
27th - 32 miles* - Damery, A38 past Stone & Thornbury, back roads to Chipping Sodbury, Wickwar, home - *1 point

Nov
16th - 31.2 miles* - Cromhall, Thornbury, Berkeley, Purton, Stinchcombe, Damery, home - *1 point*
(they've tarmaced the lane south out of Stinchcombe - lovely and smooth now, don't have to watch for the pot holes! )

*Dec
25th - 65 miles* - home, Gloucester, Chepstow, home - *3 points

Total 17 points*


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2019)

Dec 1st 33.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Little Daby ,Fell off on ice ,retraced route home
Dec 13th 32.1 mile 1 point
Wymeswold 50 km loop
Dec 22nd 31.4 miles 1 point
St Bernards loop
Dec 25th 32.5 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
26th 31.5 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
27th 65.1 miles 3 points
Anstey ,St Bernards ,Cropston ,Quorn ,Wymeswold ,Nice Pie ,Sileby ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 130
Points in all challenges 211


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (29 Dec 2019)

15 January - 52.88 km / 32.86 miles - Anston - Woodsetts - Gildingwells - Carlton-in-Lindrick - Worksop - Rhodesia - Whitwell - Woodall
27 February - 52.38km / 32.55 miles - Whitwell, Barlborough, Clowne, Duckmanton, Eckington, Beighton, Aston-cum-Aughton
18 March - 52.1km / 32.37 miles - Trans Pennine Trail (TPT) from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with a short detour around the lake at Pools Brook Country Park.
28 March - 58.6 km / 36.41 miles - TPT to Tapton Lock into Chesterfield to Holmesbrook Valley Park through smaller parks, past the railway station and return to Tapton Lock then make way home.
11 April - 52.6km / 32.68 miles - TPT from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with loops of the lakes.
01 May - 52.9km / 32.87 miles - TPT from Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield with a loop of each lake at Rother Valley and Pools Brook Country Park.
10 May - 84.79km / 52.6 miles - TPT Rother Valley Country Park to Poolsbrook Country Park to Tapton Lock, Chesterfield to Rother Valley to Poolsbrook to (the new and nearly completed former) Clowne Branch Line to Poolsbrook (again!) to Rother Valley (again!).
23 May - 60.13km / 37.36 miles -Dinnington, Laughton-en-le-Morthen, Firbeck, Styrrup, Oldcotes, Carlton-in-Lindrick, Gildingwells, Worksop, Shireoaks, Netherthorpe, Thorpe Salvin, Kiveton Park.
2 June - 64.95km / 40.36 miles - TPT Rother Valley Country Park to Poolsbrook Country Park to Rother Valley Country Park to Tapton Lock to Rother Valley Country Park
20 June - 51.05km / 31.721 miles - Laughton-en-le-Morthen, Firbeck, Blythe, Worksop, Rhodesia, Netherthorpe, Thorpe Salvin, Harthill
30 June - 81.25km / 50.5 miles -
Thorpe Salvin - Worksop - Barnby Moor - Scrooby - Harworth - Tickhill - Maltby - Aston
8 July - 57.88km / 35.96 - Kiveton Park, Staveley, Inkersall, Eckington, Marsh Lane, Nether Handley, Coal Aston, Jordanthorpe, Norton, Gleadless, Mosborough, Killamarsh, Wales.
23 July - 100.4km / 62.4 miles - Maltby, Tickhill, Bawtry, Retford, North Wheatley, Worksop
6 August - 56.03km / 34.82 miles - Harthill, Clowne, Oxcroft, Bolsover, Carburton, Worksop, Shireoaks
25 August - 72.1km / 44.8 miles - Club Ride from Bolsover through grounds of Hardwick Hall to Pleasley, Tibshelf, Teversal and Scarcliffe including rides to meeting point and back home
15 September - 51km / 31.7 miles - Ride to Clumber with additional loops to make up the mileage.
20 October - 56.03km / 34.82 miles - Harthill, Clowne, Oxcroft, Bolsover, Carburton, Worksop, Shireoaks
3 November - 92.35km / 57.38 miles - From home to Bolsover, Upper Langwith, Nether Langwith, Holbeck, Whitwell, Shireoaks, Kiveton Park, Harthill, Clowne, Bolsover and return home
6 December - 52.06km / 32.35 miles - Harthill, Clowne, Glapwell, Palterton, Rowthorne, Hardwick Hall (National Trust), Stainsby, Heath, Bolsover, Shuttlewood, Spinkhill, Killamarsh, Waleswood, Wales, Todwick.

*28 December - 51km / 31.7 miles* - Bolsover, Pilsley, Ashover, Woolley Moor, Stretton, Tibshelf, Teversal, Pleasley, Bolsover. 

Total to date: 25 points


----------



## Domus (29 Dec 2019)

Post getting very long so starting again in August.
January - April 30 points.
May - July 31 points

August 3 Tottington, Edgworth, Egerton, Belmont, Adlington, Blackrod, Hindley, Atherton, Walkden, Whitefield and home 82.69 Kms 2 points
August 8 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 17 Home, Prestwich, Heywood, Bury, Unsworth, Prestwich and back home. 56.2 Kms 1 point
August 20 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Anglezarke, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich and home via Bolton 58 Kms 1 point
August 23 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Skelwith, Hawkshead, Ferry across Windermere, Crosthwaite, Grange 88 Kms 2 points
August 25 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Warton, Beetham and return via Meethop 74.8 Kms 1 point
September 3 Lancaster to Pateley Bridge. Day 1 of Way of the Roses, 98 Kms 2 points.
September 4 Pateley Bridge to York. Day 2 of Way of the Roses 71.6 Kms 1 point
September 5 York to Bridlington. Day 3 of Way of the Roses, 105.6 Kms 3 points
September 12 Visit to mum's but return via Brinscall and Abbey Village 76.3 Kms 1 point
September 14 Ride to watch the Tour of Britain 50.6 Kms 1 point
September 25 Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Adlington, Farnworth, Bolton and home. 62.2 Kms 1 point
October 2 Farnworth, Adlington, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 65.4 Kms 1 point
October 5 Prestwich, Heaton Park, Heywood, Unsworth, Bury and home 51.6 Kms 1 point
October 12 London to Shoreham FNRttC, 106 Kms 3 points
October 17 Grange, Cartmel, Coniston, Hawkshead, Windermere Ferry, Crosthwaite, and Grange 82.3 Kms 2 points
October 19 Grange, Lindale, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop 73 Kms 1 point
October 23 Bury, Tottington, Belmont, Tockholes, Bolton and home. 61.5 Kms 1 point
October 28 Bury, Tottington, Belmont, Tockholes, Feniscowles, Chorley, Rivington, Bolton and home 77.3 Kms
October 31 Audlem, Norton in Hales, Woore, Buerton, Hankelow, Hunserton, Wybunbury, Audlem 53.3 Kms 1 point
November 3 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, return via Horwich and Bolton, 50.4 Kms 1 point
November 15 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 51.53 Kms 1 point
November 20 Walshaw, Tottington, Strawbury Duck, Belmont, Adlington and home via Walkden 63.9 Kms 1 point
December 1 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.7 Kms 1 point
December 4 Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Tockholes, Feniscowles, Riley Green, Chorley, Weshoughton, Walkden, Bolton and home 83.6 Kms 2 points.
December 8 Home to Chorlton and back plus the Wanderer's ride to Irlam Station with a bit of off road as well. 92.9 Kms 2 points
December 16 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Carnforth and return via Warton 84 Kms 2 points
December 18 Train to Barrow and cycle to Grange via Bay Cycle Way. 55Kms 1 point
December 24 Visit to Mum's in Chorley via Egerton, Belmont and Rivington return via Adlington and Horwich 59.3 Kms 1 point
December 29 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Worsley and home 62.8 Kms 1 point

Final total 101 points.


----------



## 13 rider (29 Dec 2019)

Dec 1st 33.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Little Daby ,Fell off on ice ,retraced route home
Dec 13th 32.1 mile 1 point
Wymeswold 50 km loop
Dec 22nd 31.4 miles 1 point
St Bernards loop
Dec 25th 32.5 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
26th 31.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
28th 65.1 miles 3 points
Anstey ,St Bernards ,Cropston ,Quorn ,Wymeswold ,Nice Pie ,Sileby ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
29th 50.3 miles 2 points 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Asfordby ,Gaddesby ,Sileby ,Quorn ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
30th 53.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Snarestone ,Austrey ,Upton ,Market Bosworth ,Darby ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 134
Points in all challenges 215


----------



## steverob (29 Dec 2019)

*January: *4 rides, 5 points
*February: *2 rides, 3 points
*March: *4 rides, 8 points
*April: *4 rides, 8 points
*May: *4 rides, 8 points (becoming a bit of a trend here...)
*June: *6 rides, 12 points
*July: *2 rides, 2 points
*August: *2 rides, 4 points
*September:* 1 ride, 1 point
*October: *2 rides, 2 points (we'll call these my injury plagued months!)
*November: *2 rides, 3 points
*1st December: 35.40 miles *- Getting the challenge completed early! Just a random spin going where the feeling took me - no planned route at all. Slow puncture at about halfway, topping up with air every few miles got me to the 75% mark, but had to change the tube eventually - https://www.strava.com/activities/2904503134 - 1 point
*7th December: 31.78 miles *- Not the route I'd hoped to do today but due to various errands / tasks / visits that had to be performed, was a ride with lots of stops and starts. Did eventually get a reasonable distance done in the end though - https://www.strava.com/activities/2917389904 - 1 point
*29th December: 32.52 miles *- Finally back outdoors trying a new local loop on flattish, less trafficked roads, that may become a regular go-to ride next year on those days I don't fancy straying far from home - https://www.strava.com/activities/2965521153 - 1 point

*Total so far: 59 points*


----------



## Slick (30 Dec 2019)

Slick said:


> Neilston, Giffnock, Fenwick, Kilmarnock, Fenwick, Stewarton, Dunlop and home for a smidge over 50 miles.
> 
> *Total 35 Points *


Exact same ride as above but with company for the last points of the year. 

*Total 37 Points.*


----------



## Fiona R (30 Dec 2019)

*December 2019
Cumulative all challenges 173pts
This challenge (rides 50km><100km only) 44pts
Sun 1st Dec 54km 417m *Chilly Clevedon Home-Ashton Court-Tickenham-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Chelvey-Nailsea-Home *1pt
Sat 7th Dec 219km 1892m* GWR Airmail 200km Audax Home-Bristol-Frenchay-Cromall-Wotton under Edge-Tetbury-Cirencester-Bibury-Burford-Shipton under Wychwood-Chadlington-Brize Norton-Fairford-Down Ampney-Ashton Keynes-Malmsbury-Sherston-Acton Turville-Downend-Frenchay *5pts
Tues 24th Dec 78km 703m *#Festive500 #Day1 Banana Home-Ashton Court-Failand-Portbury-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Brockley Combe-Winford-Chew Stoke-West Harptree-Bishop Sutton-Chew Stoke-Winford-Barrow Gurney-Home *1pt
Thurs 26th Dec 51km 349m *#Festive500 #Day2 Ham Banana Home-Nailsea-Kingston Seymour-Brockley Combe-Winford-Barrow Gurney-Flax Bourton-Long Ashton-Flax Bourton-Long Ashton-Flax Bourton-Home *1pt
Fri 27th Dec 88km 618m *#Festive500 #Day3 4 1/2 go to Wedmore for coffee plus commute Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Winscombe-Wedmore-Mark-Rooksbridge-Webbington-Winscombe-Sandford-Backwell-Nailsea-Home *2pts
Sat 28th Dec 90km 837m *#Festive500 #Day4 All the Bs and Cs 10000km annual target done! Home-Ashton Court-Clifton Suspension Bridge-Clifton Downs-Bristol-Avonmouth Bridge-Portbury-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Brockley Combe-Winford-Chew Stoke-West Harptree-Bishop Sutton-Chew Stoke-Winford-Barrow Gurney-Home 2*pts
Sun 29th Dec 55km 233m *#Festive500 #Day5 BSG to Bulwarks Home-Backwell-Yatton-Kingston Seymourx2-Nailsea-Backwell-Home *1pt
Mon 30th Dec 148km 1244m *Foggy Frosty Figgy Freezing Full Value First #Festive500 #Day6 Finale Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Lower Langford-Burrington Combe-Charterhouse-Priddy-Green Ore-Shepton Mallet-Launcherly-Glastonbury-Westhay-Wedmore-Axbridge-Winscombe-Sandford-Congresbury-Yatton-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Backwell-Home *3pts*


----------



## Noodle Legs (31 Dec 2019)

January*: 3* *Points*
February*: 3* *Points*
March*: 3 Points*
April*: 1 Point*
May*: 8 Points*
June*: 1 Point*
July*: 3 Points*
August*: 2 Points*
September: *7 Points*
October: *4 Points*
November: *1 Point

DECEMBER

31st: *Coalville, Ashby-de-la-Zouch, Ticknall, Foremark, Swarkestone, Chellaston, Aston on Trent, Shardlow, Borrowash, Castle Donington, Diseworth, Belton, Coalville
44.68mi/ 71.91km *1 Point*

Month Total:* 1 Point*
Challenge Total:* 37 Points*


----------



## StuartG (31 Dec 2019)

*January*
1st: 51.20 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Box Hill-Mickleham and return: 2 points [F]
15th: 52.39 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Outwood-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham: 2 points [F]
*February*
9th: 51.78 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Epsom-Bookham-Cobham-Ewell-Banstead-Purley-Sydenham [A]
12th: 51.60 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Oxted-Crowhurst-Godstone-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
*March*
26th: 52.40 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Shoreham-Lullingstone & back [A]
*April*
7th: 51.71 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Pebblecombe-Henfold Lakes-Tanhouse Farm-Reigate-Merstham-Sydenham [A]
16th: 57.12 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Polesden Lacey-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Beckenham-Sydenham [A]
23rd: 50.20 miles: Sydenham-Biggin Hill-Knockholt-Sevenoaks-Chipstead-Warlingham-Sydenham [F]
28th: 55.25 miles: Spring Tour 2nd Day: Rennes-Chateaubriant [F]
29th: 50.77 miles: Spring Tour 3rd Day: Chateaubriant-Angers [F]
*May*
1st: 47.22 miles: Spring Tour 5th Day: Le Mans-Nogent [F]
3rd: 54.42 miles: Spring Tour 7th Day: Argentan-Ouistreham [F]
14th: 52.90 miles: Sydenham-Bletchingly-Copthorne-Lingfield-Marden Park-Sydenham [A]
*June*
7th: 55.31 miles: Dutch Tour Day 1: Hook of Holland-Ijmuiden [A]
8th: 46.98 miles: Dutch Tour Day 2: Ijmuiden-Hippolytushoef [A]
9th: 32.30 miles: Dutch Tour Day 3: Hippolytushoef-Heeg [A]
11th: 32.31 miles: Dutch Tour Day 3: Heeg-Hippolytushoef [A]
*July*
2nd: 56.92 miles: Sydenham-Bletchingley-East Grinstead-Tablehurst Farm-Lingfield-Marden Park-Purley [A]
28th: 33.03 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Wandle Trail-Sydenham [A]
*August*
3rd: 46.82 miles: Sutton-London-2xcircuts-Sutton Freecycle Ride [A]
6th: 51.60 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Epsom-Stoke d'Abernon-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham [A]
13th: 44.39 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Farthing Down-Redhill Aerodrome-Tilburstow Hill-Mardem Park-Sydenham [A]
22nd: 52.98 miles: Sydenham-Oxted-Lingfield-Horley-Coulsdon-Sydenham [A]
*September*
28th: 55.16 miles: Sydenham-Reigate-Tanhouse Farm-Box Hill-Coulsdon-Sydenham [A]
*October*
8th: 52.14 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Riverhead-Knole Park-Chipstead-Botley Hill-Sydenham [A]
17th: 48.37 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Brockham-Pixham-Cobham-Teddington [A]
*November*
5th: 52.02 miles: Sydenham-Warlingham-Knockholt-Pratts Bottom-Downe-Warlingham-Beckenham-Sydenham [F]
*December*
29th: 50.50 miles: Sydenham-Limpsfield-Lingfield-Godstone-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham [F]
31st: 51.60 miles: Sydenham-Brasted-Ide Hill-Westerham-Botley-Croydon-Beckenham-Sydenham [F]

Total: 51 points
[A] Condor Acciaio [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## Saluki (31 Dec 2019)

January To End of July is 35 points


August
3/8/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2587080014 pottering around Holkholm 50km 1pt
08/08/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2602516974 Denver, Welney, littleport, Denver and home. 1pt
22/08/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2642401102 home, my regular 20 miler plus some fannying about near West Dereham & Bexwell to make up the mileage. 50km, 1pt
31/08/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2668606138 King's Lynn, Boston, Spalding, Wisbech, King's Lynn. 103 miles 4 points

September
10/09/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2697289434 local riding around Downham. 1 pt
20/09/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2725575025 1pt

October
08/10/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2772498438 1pt oxborough, Marham, back to Downham
12/10/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2783368429 1pt Denver, hilgay, Fincham, Downham
19/10/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2800717790. Downham to King’s Lynn for shopping for lights. Back via Watlington and Barroway Drove. 1pt

November
27/11/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2895512663 Downham, Denver, Hilgay, West Dereham, Fincham, Shouldham, Wimbotsham, Home 51km 1 point. Phew

December
01.12.19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2904680818 Downham towards Welney on 29er. Turned back as mud axle deep. Took Croix out West Dereham, Fincham, Shouldham, Wimbo, home. 1 point.
07/12/19 https://www.strava.com/activities/2917307825 Denver, Welney, Littleport, Ten Mile Bank, home.
31/12/19. 2 rides. https://www.strava.com/activities/2970611163 Barroway and Bexwell. Then, a couple of hours of defrosting later https://www.strava.com/activities/2971380468 Denver, Modney Bridge, back to Denver and a couple of loops of Downham to finish on 20.20 miles for my last ride of the year. 60km for the day. 1 more point.

51 for the year.


----------



## demro (2 Jan 2020)

5th Jan - 51.7km - selston, south normanton, shirland, brackenfield, ogston res, wheatcroft, crich, south wingfield, pentrich, leabrooks, ironville, jacksdale, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2056737648

10th Feb - 67.7km - selston, annesley, blidworth, farnsfield, southwell, fiskerton, bleasby, calverton, linby, newstead, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2137364484

24th Mar - 69km -selston, blidworth, farnsfield, southwell, fiskerton, bleasby, calverton, linby, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2236234638

28th April - 52.1km - Selston, South Normanton, Westhouses, Tibshelf, Morton, Higham, Pentrich, Riddings, Underwood, Bagthorpe, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2324833447

13th May - 90km - Selston, Ironville, Codnor, Little Eaton, Wirksworth, Rowsley, Beeley, Ashover, Morton, Tibshelf, South Normanton, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2364182534

15th June - 75.5km - Selston, blidworth, farnsfield, southwell, fiskerton, bleasby, thurgarton, Caythorpe, gonalston, epperstone, calverton, linby, newstead, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2451173200

21st July - 68.3km - Selston, blidworth, farnsfield, southwell, fiskerton, bleasby, calverton, linby, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2550006933

26th August - 51.34km - Selston, Ironville, Codnor, Denby, Horsley Woodhouse, Little Eaton, Bargate, Heage, Pentrich, Pinxton, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2652337412

17th September - 56.5km - Selston, Ironville, Codnor, Denby, Horsley Woodhouse, Breadsall, Stanley, West Hallam, Kilburn, Heage, Pentrich, Swanwick, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2716352238

5th October - 70.8km - selston, annesley, blidworth, farnsfield, southwell, fiskerton, bleasby, calverton, linby, newstead, selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2763799109 

10th November - 51.9km - Selston, Ironville, Codnor, Denby, Horsley Woodhouse, Breadsall, Stanley, West Hallam, Kilburn, Heage, Pentrich, Swanwick, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2854207126

14th December - 51.9km - Selston, Ironville, Codnor, Denby, Horsley Woodhouse, Breadsall, Stanley, West Hallam, Kilburn, Heage, Pentrich, Swanwick, Selston
https://www.strava.com/activities/2931671554


----------



## tallliman (2 Jan 2020)

A long, long overdue and very lazy update......

January (1)
26th January: https://www.strava.com/activities/2104151162 32.07miles

February (3)
17th February: https://www.strava.com/activities/2155471022 41.79 miles
23rd February: https://www.strava.com/activities/2169393707 50.12 miles

March (7)
2nd March: https://www.strava.com/activities/2186191709 68.86 miles
17th March: https://www.strava.com/activities/2220275507 100 miles

Date/Time Riding/Distance/Points
19/03/2019 01:15:59 35.84 1
30/03/2019 03:37:31 53.43 2
01/04/2019 01:27:03 39.44 1
06/04/2019 04:28:15 64.09 3
07/04/2019 03:24:32 49.25 1
16/04/2019 01:27:02 39.95 1
19/04/2019 01:00:30 33.35 1
22/04/2019 03:58:55 81.53 3
23/04/2019 01:06:17 31.18 1
28/04/2019 01:00:27 34.17 1
04/05/2019 05:47:32 84.45 3
07/05/2019 00:13:53 39.79 1
18/05/2019 06:36:33 104.41 4
25/05/2019 03:06:03 50.66 2
09/06/2019 02:59:20 45.00 1
09/06/2019 02:23:48 37.57 1
15/06/2019 03:40:15 51.21 2
29/06/2019 04:46:53 67.13 3
20/07/2019 01:58:51 31.41 1
21/07/2019 03:05:49 50.83 2
30/07/2019 01:54:53 32.52 1
01/08/2019 01:58:43 31.37 1
10/08/2019 05:10:54 84.43 3
15/08/2019 02:28:53 37.69 1
17/08/2019 02:21:28 31.24 1
26/08/2019 04:18:38 62.87 3
08/09/2019 03:23:45 53.38 2
27/09/2019 02:50:30 44.74 1
28/09/2019 04:35:17 65.02 3
27/10/2019 32.12miles 1
10/11/2019 41.13 miles 1
16/11/2019 66.56 miles 3
24/11/2019 37.32 miles 1
01/12/2019 35.68 miles 1
24/12/2019 37.26 mi 1
25/12/2019 40.06 mi 1
27/12/2019 41.79 mi 1
28/12/2019 43.15 mi 1

Total 74 points


----------



## Sbudge (5 Jan 2020)

24th December, 51.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2953752539) Santa Cruz/ Pico des Ingles hill loop
30th December. 51.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/2967944815) Adeje/Chio out and back hill


----------



## Katherine (24 Jan 2020)

*2019 
January 
20th January* 37 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Lymm, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
1 point

*February
10th February* 42 miles 1 point. Swinton, Patricroft, Irlam, Warburton, Rush Green, Stathum, Grappenhall, Lymm, Warburton, Glazebrook, Glazebury, Astley, Ellenbrook.
*17th February* 43 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Lane Head, Lowton, Earlestown, Newton-le-Willows, Winwick, Croft, Culcheth, Astley, Ellenbrook.
2 points

*March
3rd March* 45 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Rush Green, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Patricroft, Monton, Walkden.
*24th March* 39 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Lymm, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
2 points

*April
5th April* 53 miles 2 points. Roe Green, Winton, Peel Green, Irlam, Hollins Green, Warburton, Rostherne, Knutsford, Mobberley, Ashley, Dunham, Warburton, Hollins Green, Glazebrook, Culcheth Lowton, Leigh, Mosley Common.
2 points

*May
5th May* 45 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Culcheth, Rush Green, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Patricroft, Monton, Walkden.
*12th May* 33 miles 2 points. Swinton, Walkden. Westhaughton. Lostock Junction, Horich, Grimeford Village, Rivington, Four Gates, Walkden.
*18th May* 70 miles 3 points. A580 cycle path to Salford, Manchester Picadilly, Chorlton, West Tinperley, Dunham, High Legh, Great Budworth, Weaverham, Great Budworth, High Legh, Warburton, Glazebrook, Culcheth, A580 to home.
6 points

*June
3rd June *47 miles 1 point. Monton, Irlam, Dunham, Knutsford, Mobberley, Ashley, Dunham, Warbutton, Culcheth, Astley.
*16th June *38 miles 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Kenyon Hall Farm, Croft, Culcheth, Hollins Green, Irlam, Eccles.
2 points

*July
7th July *41miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Warburton, Dunham, Irlam, Monton.
*20th July *32 miles. 1 point. Walkden, Monton, Stretford, Sale, Dunham, Warburton, Culcheth, Leigh.
*21st July *50 miles. 2 points. Swinton, Walkden, Leigh, Hindley, Haigh Hall, Westhaughton, Walkden. Eccles, Urmston, Flixton, Irlam Eccles, Worsley.
4 points

*August
2nd August *42 miles.1 point. Marazion, Penzance, Mousehole, Paul, St. Buryan, Sennan, St. Just, Morvah, Zennor, St. Ives, Nancledra, Marazion.
*8th August. *42 miles.1 point. Marazion, Penzance, Mousehole, Paul, St. Buryan, Sennan, St. Just, Morvah, Zennor, St. Ives, Nancledra, Marazion.
*15th August*. 32 miles. 1 point. Salford, Eccles, Irlam, Dunham, Irlam, Monton.
*18th August*. 50 miles. 2 points. Swinton Leigh, Lymm, Grappenhall, Lymm, Dunham, Irlam, Eccles.
*20th August*. 53 miles. 2 points. Eccle, Irla, Duham, Antrobus, Swarton Heath, Lymm, Culcheth, Astley, Swinton.
*29th August*. 41 miles. 1 point. Eccles, Irlam, Lymm, Knutsford, Mobberley, Dunham, Irlam, Eccles.
8 points

*September
2nd September* 55 miles. 2 points. Walkden, Lymm, Leigh, Knutsford, Alderley Edge, Ashley, Dunham, Irlam Eccles.
*8th September* 31miles. 1point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Kenyon Hall Farm, Croft, Culcheth, Hollins Green, Irlam, Eccles.
2 points

*October*
6th October. 44 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Davyhulme, Eccles.
13th October. 33 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Hindley, Haigh Hall, Westhaughton, Walkden.
20th October. 40 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Warburton, Lymn, Irlam, Winton, Walkden.
6th October.36 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Dunham, Irlam, Monton.
4 points.

*November*
3rd November. 43 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Eccles, Stretford, Ringway, Dunham, Irlam, Eccles.
10th November. 33 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Winton.
2 points.

*December*
22nd December 38 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Salford Quays, Eccles, Roe Green, Tylealey, Culcheth, Glazebrook, Irlam, Astley.
1 point.


*Total Points 36*


----------

